# JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade beim Angeln auf Barsch, aber auch auf Forelle hört und sieht man gerade immer mehr von den Spinnruten, welche in Japan konzipiert oder gebaut werden. Man könnte fast soweit gehen, dass es über die Jahre mittlerweile tatsächlich zu einer Art "Trend" geworden ist. In Deutschland gibt es mittlerweile mehrere Online-Shops, welche diese Spinnruten aus Japan importieren und verkaufen.

Über die "Japanese Domestic Model/Market" Ruten gibt es hier im AB noch nicht all zu viel zu lesen. Klar wird immer mal wieder ein solches Modell hier im "Günstig kaufen & Tipps" Forum empfohlen oder genannt - aber ein richtiges Thema zum Diskutieren & Philosophieren der einzelnen Hersteller und Modelle gibt es nicht. Und genau das soll sich mit diesem Thread hier und heute ändern :m.
Es gibt zwar einen Sammelthread zu UL und L Spinnruten, aber die japanischen Modelle unterscheiden sich doch nochmal um einiges von normalen "Stangenruten" was die Verarbeitung, die eingesetzten Komponenten und die Qualität betrifft.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob der Thread hier oder im Raubfischforum besser aufgehoben ist. Bei bedarf einfach verschieben.

Ich habe mir nun letzte Woche meine erste "Japanrute" gegönnt - und zwar die Tailwalk Gekiha KR S672ML / 2,01m / 3,5-10g / 103g. Die Rute ist traumhaft verarbeitet - alle Ringe akkurat in der Flucht, keine Macken/Kratzer oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten. Auch der Griff und der Kork sind sehr hochwertig und mit viel Liebe zum Detail verarbeitet. Die Rute hat eine klassische Spitzenaktion und ist ziemlich straff mit einer schnellen Rückstellgeschwindigkeit -> so ist auch das Taper mit Fast angegeben. Ich will die Rute jetzt am kommenden Wochenende einweihen, aber so vom Trockenwedeln her würde ich sagen, dass sie sich auch gut beim Fischen von kleinen Twitchbaits machen wird. Die Spitze ist dafür mit Sicherheit sensibel genug.
Als Rolle ist die Wahl auf eine Stradic Ci4+ 2500 gefallen - denn nichts anderes als eine leichte Rolle will ich an so einer Rute fischen. Da es damit primär mit Gummiködern auf Barsche gehen soll, kommt mir die hohe Übersetzung der Stradic ganz gelegen. 

Ich habe mir vorgenommen in den nächsten Wochen einen ausführlichen Bericht zu meinen ML-Ruten zu schreiben. Ich möchte versuchen zu erklären, warum ich mir diese Ruten ausgesucht habe, für was ich sie speziell einsetze und am Besten das Ganze auch durch ein paar Bildern von den Ruten in Aktion zu unterlegen.

Wir sind ja hier im "Günstig kaufen & Tipps" Forum unterwegs und der ein oder andere spielt bestimmt schon mit dem Gedanken sich auch so einen Stock zuzulegen. Wen die hohen Preise von über 200€ abschrecken, kann sich mal die Backhoo Rise von Tailwalk oder die Palms Molla Serie anschauen. Die erst genannte ist ganz neu und erst seit wenigen Tagen zu haben:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-BackHoo-RISE-S672ML

Die Molla-Serie von Palms soll nochmal eine ganze Ecke stimmiger sein und ist als noch höherwertiger anzusehen. Schaut man sich mal die Yen-Preise der Tailwalk-Ruten und der Molla-Ruten an, kann man sich auch seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Leider gibt es viele "Interessante" Modelle der Molla-Serie momentan nicht, weswegen ich z.B. zur Gekiha gegriffen habe.

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/#/kategorien-spinning/hersteller-palms

Ich freue mich auf spannende Diskussionen, Erfahrungen und Smalltalk #h


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da sind schon wirklich geile Blanks auf dem Markt, echte Wölfe im Schafspelz. Wenn nur diese verhungerten Krüppelgriffe nicht wären!

An die kann und will ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Aber an so einen Blank, sauber und ansehnlich aufgebaut, ja das kann ich mir so gut vorstellen, dass vermutlich bald was draus wird.


----------



## man1ac (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nach Baitcaster Probeschwüngen beim Kollegen konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen und habe mir die Palms Mola MSGC-65ML2F gegönnt.
Dazu konnte ich die Shimano Brenious abstauben!
Nach einigen Schneidertagen konnte ich am Wochende das erste mal mit einer BC Kombo am Forellenbach fischen gehen.
Im Nachhinein hätte ich das schon viel eher machen sollen. Rute, Rolle, Handling am Fluss einfach ein Traum!


----------



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



man1ac schrieb:


> Nach Baitcaster Probeschwüngen beim Kollegen konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen und habe mir die Palms Mola MSGC-65ML2F gegönnt.
> Dazu konnte ich die Shimano Brenious abstauben!
> Nach einigen Schneidertagen konnte ich am Wochende das erste mal mit einer BC Kombo am Forellenbach fischen gehen.
> Im Nachhinein hätte ich das schon viel eher machen sollen. Rute, Rolle, Handling am Fluss einfach ein Traum!



An eine BC-Kombi habe ich auch schon gedacht - will schließlich nicht dumm sterben .
Allerdings sehe ich momentan immer noch keinen riesen Mehrwert zu einer Spinnkombi. Desweiteren ist halt so ne BC-Rolle um einiges teurer als ne normale Stationärrolle - zumindest wenn man kleine Köder damit fischen will. Stimmt doch oder?

PS: Soll natürlich nicht nur um die Spinning-JDM-Ruten gehen, sondern auch die BC-Ruten dürfen hier gerne empfohlen und besprochen werden.

@ Andal - ja der Griff ist schon wirklich sehr, sehr kurz. Aber bei den leichten und kurzen Ruten bei Methoden wie Twitchen sicherlich von Vorteil. Die Jungs von Shimano missbrauchen momentan eine JDM-Wolfsbarschrute als Zanderjigge - da sieht der Griff ziemlich lang aus. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich #h

http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/pr...elleicht-leichteste-zander-peitsche-der-welt/


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mir gehts ja nicht um die Grifflänge, sondern darum, dass an den meisten Ruten gar kein Griff mehr zu finden ist. Ein völlig zerklüfteter Rollenhalter und am Ende ein sehr spärlicher Knubbel. Das sind für mich keine Griffe. Für mich ist das nur ekelig.

Das ganze mit einem formschönen, hochwertigen und vor allem durchgehenden Moosgummigriff, da bin ich dabei. Siehe Zenaq, die kriegen das ja auch hin!


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So sieht für mich ein schöner Griff an einer Japan-Rute aus.

http://www.zenaq.com/rod_zenaq/rod_fantastic/ner/ner.html

Hier was für Forelle und Barsch, oder fürs LRF:

http://www.zenaq.com/rod_zenaq/rod_fantastic/ast/ast.html


----------



## Kaka (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Geiler Thread. Ich schreibe heute abend mal etwas mehr von meinem Japan Tackle. Habe sowohl eine Tailwalk als auch eine Molla. 

P. S wer grad überlegt. Dank Gutscheincode bekommt man die Mollas grad bei Lurenatic.de für unschlagbare 155 Euro.


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was mich, ganz ketzerisch, interessieren würde: Inwiefern ist eine sog. JDM Rute guten einheimischen Spinnruten ohne Migrationshintergrund   überlegen?

Ich rede jetzt nicht von den Billigstecken. Aber was kann eine Palms, was eine Yasei, Gutjahr, eine Abu Fantasista, eine RST oder auch eine Crypton Shotgun nicht können?

Die meisten Japanruten sind ziemlich kurze, straffe, gut verarbeitete und teure Ruten...die gar nicht zu jeder Verwendung wirklich passen.

Klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## man1ac (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> An eine BC-Kombi habe ich auch schon gedacht - will schließlich nicht dumm sterben .
> Allerdings sehe ich momentan immer noch keinen riesen Mehrwert zu einer Spinnkombi. Desweiteren ist halt so ne BC-Rolle um einiges teurer als ne normale Stationärrolle - zumindest wenn man kleine Köder damit fischen will. Stimmt doch oder?
> 
> PS: Soll natürlich nicht nur um die Spinning-JDM-Ruten gehen, sondern auch die BC-Ruten dürfen hier gerne empfohlen und besprochen werden.
> ...


Also was ich gemerkt habe sind die Würfe stromaufwärts vieeeeeel einfacher. Man muss nur 1h werfen, kurbeln. Grad in schnell fließenden Gewässern ist das deutlich stressfreier. Ich fand außerdem noch die Tatsache, dass man sich das Bügel umklappen sparen kann sehr cool, gleiche Zeit, mehr Würfe.
Als finaler Bonus dann: Man hat konstant Kontakt zur abfließenden Schnur und kann so viel genauer kontrollieren wo der Köder landet.

Also für mich auf jeden Fall so deutlich entspannteres Fischen


----------



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was mich, ganz ketzerisch, interessieren würde: Inwiefern ist eine sog. JDM Rute guten einheimischen Spinnruten ohne Migrationshintergrund   überlegen?
> 
> Ich rede jetzt nicht von den Billigstecken. Aber was kann eine Palms, was eine Yasei, Gutjahr, eine Abu Fantasista, eine RST oder auch eine Crypton Shotgun nicht können?
> 
> ...



Naja vielleicht kann man das so doch nicht sagen - aber der einheimische Markt bietet gar nicht so viele UL / L und ML Ruten für Barsch und Forelle, um wirklich einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Die günstigeren Vertreter können da natürlich alleine von den verbauten Materialien und Komponenten nicht mithalten.

Meine Yasei ist zwar auch sehr gut verarbeitet, aber die denke es gibt genug Yasei-Ruten mit etwas schrägen Ringen oder anderen Mängeln. Ich sage nicht, dass das bei einer JDM Rute unmöglich ist, aber laut Nippon-Tackle mussten sie erst eine Rute wegen schiefer Ringe reklamieren. Ich denke die Endkontrolle ist bei JDM-Ruten schon sehr gut.

Bei Abu hört man ja doch sehr oft etwas von schlampig angebrachten Ringen -> selbst bei 200€ aufwärts Ruten wie der Rocke.


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also gut, du machst das an Qualität/ Endkontrolle fest...ok.

Aber wenn man über lässige Verarbeitung wegsehen kann oder sie ggf. selber behebt (Mag Pro EVX, Gutjahrs Stöcker), inwiefern bringen JDMs dann einen anglerischen, tatsächlichen Vorteil in Form von Rückmeldung oder was auch immer? Ich fische ja selber auch kein billiges Material mehr, fand aber die Preise für die verlinkten Ruten teils jenseits von Gut und Böse, wenn es tadellose Ruten für ein Drittel des Preises gibt...mit exakter Rückmeldung, schnell, leichte und gute Blanks...

Is ernst gemeint die Frage, keine Provokation...


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

JDM Ruten beschränken sich ja nun auch nicht nur auf den UL, oder L Bereich, auch wenn es ein reiner Süßwasserangler vielleicht so wahrnehmen kann. Mit steigenden Wurfgewichten stößt man da auf Angelruten mit einer extrem breitbandigen Anwendung. Xzoga und wieder mal Zenaq http://www.tackleking.de/zenaq/481-zenaq-fokeeto-twitch.html als Beispiel genannt. Die FC70-3 und die gleiche als long handle für größere Angler, sind mit ihrem WG von 30-70 gr. (vertikal bis 200 gr. Ködergewicht) absolute Mulittalente. 

Da ist von der Makrele bis zum ansehnlichen Butt alles machbar und macht auch noch Spass. Sicher sind knappe 600,- € kein Pappenstil, aber wollte man die gleichen Spektren mit europäischen Allerweltsruten von sehr gute Qualität abdecken, kauft man mindestens zwei Stöcke. Folglich auch zwei Rollen und zweimal (mindestens) Schnur und gibt am Ende mehr Geld aus, als mit der vermeintlich teuren Rute, die natürlich auch im Süßwasser eine enorm hohe Verwendungsfähigkeit bietet.

Das degradiert aber nicht wirklich die "Jedermannsruten", oder hebt die JDMs über jeden Zweifel hinaus. Ganz sicher nicht. Aber wenn man finanziell so stark einsteigen möchte, dann erhält man auch einen echten anglerischen Mehrwert, den nur Ruten der höchsten Qualität erbringen. Wie diesen Mehrwert nun jeder einzelne Angler für sich definieren möchte ist eine ganz andere Sache.

Wenn man nun im JDM Sektor mal die ganz extrem spezialisierten Ruten außen vor lässt. Zum Beispiel einen WG-Bereich von 1-5 gr. (so was gibts), dann erhält man auch bei den L-Ruten Modelle mit einer sehr, sehr hohen Breitbandigkeit. 

Es muss ja nicht gleich die absolute Preisoberklasse sein. Für die Hälfte einer Zenaq (geht auch noch teurer) bekommt man auch schon Gerten, die den allermeisten "Jedermannsruten" die sprichwörtliche Schneid abkaufen.

Last, but not least ist es einfach ein sehr, sehr starkes und schönes Gefühl, so eine Angel sein Eigen zu nennen. Man wird damit zwar kein besserer Angler und schon gar kein besserer Mensch. Aber man fühlt sich selber besser, weil es schlicht geil ist, so etwas zu haben. Zum Leben ist das nicht nötig, aber es macht das Überleben schöner. Wie bei allen edlen Dingen sonst auch, ist Habe angenehmer, als nur haben wollen.

Und bevor man mir jetzt den hochnäsigen Haber andichtet, ich stehe leider noch auf der Seite der Habenwoller. Man sollte ehrlich sein, wenn man dieses Blut geleckt hat!


----------



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schön geschrieben Andal #6

@ Vermesser

Ich habe einfach keine ML-Spinnrute von Shimano, Daiwa, Sportex und co. gefunden, die mich vom Design und den Komponenten so überzeugt hat wie eben diese JDM-Ruten - zumindest nicht in diesem Preissegment. Und da ich die Gekiha für 170€ statt 220€ bekommen habe, denke ich habe ich da auch nichts falsch gemacht :vik:.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Diesen Japanese Domestic Market nun rein auf filigrane Spinn- und Castruten zu reduzieren, beleuchtet ja auch noch nicht einmal die Hälfte dessen, was darunter alles zu verstehen ist. Da gibt es noch viel, viel mehr, als kunstvolle Kunstköder kunstfertig durch die Fluten zu steuern.

Die Asiaten haben da schon mehr zu bieten, auch die Südkoreaner schieben da kräftig mit, wenn es um besonderes Friedfisch-, Fliegen-, oder Meeresangeln geht. Da stößt man auf Sachen, die sind echt der Beachtung wert. Leider ist es nicht so leicht, sich da einzulesen. Der Translator von Google und die fernöstlichen Schriftzeichen ergeben meistens sehr eigenwillige deutsche Sätze und Wortschöpfungen. Ich bin gerade dabei so einen Asia-Style mit bei uns vorkommenden Fischen und Bedingungen zu vermischen. Ende des Sommers werden da wohl erste verlässliche Erfahrungen vorliegen. Dann mehr dazu.


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Klingt gut. Das Thema interessiert mich auch.

BISHER sehe ich den Mehrwert FÜR MICH noch nicht.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dieser Mehrwert ist auch sehr schwer zu beschreiben, zumal da rein persönliche Empfindungen mit reinschwingen. Ich kann dir nur raten, dass du mal so eine Rute, die deinem Wunschkaliber entspricht, in die Hand zu nehmen, vielleicht lässt man sie dich ja sogar mal ausprobieren.

Das ist fast wie den Mädels. Da ist es auch schwer, das eine Superweib zu beschreiben. Das merkst du erst, wenn du sie triffst und du spürst, dass es genau die eine ist, obwohl sie überhaupt nicht dem entspricht, was man die vorher hat erklären wollen.

High Quality Tackle hat aber den großen Vorteil, dass der Wiederverkaufswert für dich so gut wie keinen Verlust einfährt. Von Mädeln wird das niemand bestätigen können!


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> High Quality Tackle hat aber den großen Vorteil, dass der Wiederverkaufswert für dich so gut wie keinen Verlust einfährt. Von Mädeln wird das niemand bestätigen können!



dann können die Ruten von CMW z.B. die SS3 nur sch... sein, denn der Wiederverkaufswert ist unter aller Sau


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei custommade Ruten ist aber oft auch das Problem, dass sie dermaßen individualisiert sind, dass es ein echtes Verkaufshemmnis darstellt.


----------



## Kaka (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> BISHER sehe ich den Mehrwert FÜR MICH noch nicht.



So, ich fange mal an und greife mir das raus. Du hast recht, mit Modellen wie Mitchell Mag Pro EVO, Yasei Aori usw. kann man wunderbar angeln. Das sind schon tolle Stecken und sie erfüllen ihren Zweck zu 100% und machen Spaß. Sich dann trotzdem mal eine der Japanruten zu gönnen, ist rational betrachtet sicher auch nicht nötig. 

Aber: Es ist einfach die Liebe zum Detail, die Neugier, die Rutensucht und die Lust mal was anderes auszuprobieren. Man kann es wirklich mit den Frauen bzgl. Schuhen und Taschen vergleichen. Das ist auch alles, aber nicht rational. Aber wenn sie / man(n) Spaß daran haben, warum nicht?

Ich habe jetzt im leichten Bereich schon einiges durch. EVO, R'Nessa, Aori (weiß und rot), Jackson STL X Pro Lite, Veritas, Vendetta. Mit allen Ruten kann man wunderbare Stunden am Wasser verbringen, da keine "schlecht" ist. 

Ich habe mir trotzdem aus Neugier zunächste eine Tailwalk BackHoo S672 ML bestellt. Die Rute kam an und ich inspizierte sie penibel, wie jede meiner Ruten. Ich gebe zu, ich bin da anfällig und penibel. Und das war wirklich die erste Rute an der ich wirklich keinen Makel entdecken konnte. Das ist in Sachen Verarbeitung einfach schon Champions League. Dazu vom Look her auch überragend schön. Zumindest für mich. 

Ich hatte die Rute noch nicht lange in meinem Besitz und dann kam immer mehr der "Molla-Wahn" auf. Und was macht der Tackleaffe im Kopf? Ist diese Rute wirklich nochmal deutlich besser als die BackHoo? Lohnt sich ein weiterer Kauf? Wir wären wieder beim rationalen Denken...eigentlich lohnt es sich nicht. Doch die Neugier siegt, man hört Sätze wie du willst dann keine BackHoo mehr anfassen usw. Gesagt, getan und bestellt. Die Molla kam an und in Sachen Verarbeitung, Liebe zum Detail sogar noch ein Stück über der BackHoo. Beide aber überragend verarbeitet und in meinen Augen wunderschön. Einfach stimmiger als Aori und Co, die wie gesagt keine schlechten Ruten sind! 

Ergebnis war, dass ich mittlerweile fast alle anderen Ruten verkauft habe und nur noch BackHoo und Molla fische. Die BackHoo eher für Gummis (Spitzenaktion), die Molla habe ich mir in einer Variante bestellt, die eher für Wobbler und Spinner ausgelegt ist. 

Ob das jetzt jeder braucht, muss man selbst entscheiden! Ist einem eine wirklich tadellose Verarbeitung und Feinfühligkeit so wichtig, dass man etwas mehr Geld ausgibt? Mir ist bzw. war es das wert und ich bereue den Kauf der beiden Japanruten nicht. Ich verstehe aber auch Leute wie Vermesser, die darin keinen Mehrwert erkennen. Man kann ja mit den günstigeren Ruten auch angeln, sehr gut sogar (EVO, Aori z.B.). MIR PERSÖNLICH macht es aber Spaß in wirklich tadelloses Gerät, vor allem in Sachen Verarbeitung zu investieren, weil es mittlerweile zum Haupthobby geworden ist. Inwiefern man da jetzt das Angeln besser fühlt usw. finde ich zweitrangig. Fische fangen sie alle!

Nochmal zum Vergleich BackHoo / Molla. Ich finde beide Serien überaus gelungen und auch wenn die Molla wohl hochpreisiger (in Japan) ist und noch besser verarbeitet ist, würde ich nie behaupten keine BackHoo mehr anzufassen. Das sind (für mich) Ruten nahe an der Perfektion und eben das haben sie für mich einer Aori oder ähnlich wertigem voraus! Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden und ausprobieren!

Und zu guter Letzt will ich auch noch eine Lanze für Nippon Tackle und Lurenatic brechen. Diese Läden sind für mich einfach kompetenter, kundenfreundlicher und besser zu erreichen als die meisten "herkömmlichen" Shops. Man bekommt immer top Beratung, ob per Telefon, Mail oder Facebook. Bei vielen anderen Läden dauert allein schon eine Mailantwort Tage. Immer öfter erlebt. Und bekommt man dann was, merkt man sehr oft dass auch nicht so viel Ahnung vorhanden ist. Neulich erst ein kleines Problem mit meiner Biomaster gehabt. Shop angeschrieben und im ersten Satz kommt was von Biomaster und ci4 Material. Ich habe gar nicht erst weitergelesen...das gilt natürlich nicht für alle Shops, aber gerade bei den größeren Shops kommt mir das so vor, als ob da oft Ahnungslose sitzen.

Nun gut, egal. Der letzte Absatz soll hier nicht zu einem Bashing gegen irgendjemanden führen, ich wollte nur mal die Jungs der beiden Japantackle-Shops loben. Und wie ich finde zurecht, da wird mir jeder zustimmen, der da auch schon Kontakt hatte!

Tight Lines! Wer weitere Fragen zu BackHoo oder Molla hat, einfach schreiben. Ich informiere gerne ausführlich. Dann aber bitte hier, sonst muss ich noch zig PN's beantworten, die ich zu dem Thema immer öfter bekomme


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die meisten Japanruten sind ziemlich kurze, straffe, gut verarbeitete und teure Ruten...die gar nicht zu jeder Verwendung wirklich passen.



Die Japaner haben auch ziemlich geniale Küstenspinnruten, die eben keine brettharten Knüppel sind, sondern angenehm zu fischende (und drillende) Ruten mit Richtung parabolischer Aktion gehenden Biegekurve bei trotzdem sehr guten Wurfweiten.



Andal schrieb:


> Da sind schon wirklich geile Blanks auf dem Markt, echte Wölfe im Schafspelz. Wenn nur diese verhungerten Krüppelgriffe nicht wären!
> 
> An die kann und will ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Aber an so einen Blank, sauber und ansehnlich aufgebaut, ja das kann ich mir so gut vorstellen, dass vermutlich bald was draus wird.



Es ist halt eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten, an der Rute Designtechnisch einzugreifen und dort auch einen (merklichen) Unterschied zu erschaffen. Also für Leute, denen die x-te Zierwicklung irgendwann langweilig wird.

Zu dem JP Trend. Ich habe bisher an Spinnruten made in Uk Ruten gefischt, die nun auch nicht soo billig waren. Gegenüber JDM (JP Blank, made in Thailand und made in JP) haben die UK Ruten allerdings, teilweise deutlich, das nachsehen.

Weiterhin erfüllen die JDM Ruten für mich 3 wichtige Eigenschaften:

1) Rutengewicht ist sehr niedrig.
2) Rutengriff ist kurz gehalten.
3) Rutengriff ist dünn gehalten.

Das sind alles Sachen, welche die meisten "normalen Stangen [Spinnruten]" für mich unfischbar machen. Ich will einfach an der UL Rute keine Griffe, die in demselben Durchmesser oder Länge auch bei Brandungsruten verbaut werden.

Wenn ich mir dann "spezielle" Meerforellenruten anschaue, die mal 100g mehr wiegen als meine, trotz weniger Wurfgewicht und Länge, dann vergeht mir die Lust aufs Angeln.

Hier sind die JDM Ruten, aus meiner rein subjektiven Sicht, den anderen "Stangenruten" überlegen.


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ok, danke für die Erläuterung.

Was sind denn "günstige" und gute JDM Ruten? Interessieren würden mich eine Küstenspinnrute und eventuell eine Hechtrute...

Gibt es Läden, wo man so was mal befingern kann?


----------



## Ruti Island (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann euch schon verstehen. Hat auch viel mit Ästhetik zu tun.
Bin auch am überlegen mir eine Xzoga Shore Game SG-86MHF2 zu kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Thread ist doch eine Ironie in sich:

JDM ist die Abkürzung für Japanese Domestic Market.
Ursprünglich bezeichnete sie im Bereich der Automobilindustrie die Ausstattungsvariante eines Fahrzeugs in der es auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich war oder ist.

Wenn Zeugs hier in EU als modischer Marketingartikel verkauft wird, ist das eben *kein JDM* mehr, sondern Kundenfang auf hohem bzw. höchstem (Preis-)Niveau.

Wenn man so manches da ^ oben liest -- lästert besser nie wieder über die Mädels mit ihrem Schuhtick und so.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> JDM Ruten beschränken sich ja nun auch nicht nur auf den UL, oder L Bereich, auch wenn es ein reiner Süßwasserangler vielleicht so wahrnehmen kann. Mit steigenden Wurfgewichten stößt man da auf Angelruten mit einer extrem breitbandigen Anwendung. Xzoga und wieder mal Zenaq http://www.tackleking.de/zenaq/481-zenaq-fokeeto-twitch.html als Beispiel genannt. Die FC70-3 und die gleiche als long handle für größere Angler, sind mit ihrem WG von 30-70 gr. (vertikal bis 200 gr. Ködergewicht) absolute Mulittalente.
> 
> Ja so sehe ich das auch, die Bandbreite der Zenaq ist enorm.
> Für mich stellt sich da auch immer das Transportproblem im Flugzeug (TravellerRute), da gibt es kaum was vernünftiges.
> ...


----------



## Kaka (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch eine Ironie in sich:
> 
> JDM ist die Abkürzung für Japanese Domestic Market.
> Ursprünglich bezeichnete sie im Bereich der Automobilindustrie die Ausstattungsvariante eines Fahrzeugs in der es auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich war oder ist.
> ...


Geb ich doch zu, siehe oben. Wie Mädels mit Schuhen [emoji6] 

Aber mit deinem Kundenfang auf höchstem Preisniveau stimme ich dir nicht zu. Im Moment 155 € für eine Molla ist nicht zu toppen. Das ist einfach Fakt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch eine Ironie in sich:
> 
> JDM ist die Abkürzung für Japanese Domestic Market.
> Ursprünglich bezeichnete sie im Bereich der Automobilindustrie die Ausstattungsvariante eines Fahrzeugs in der es auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich war oder ist.
> ...




Ich dachte wird reden hier über Qualitäts Tackle und nicht über modische Markenartikel:q
VG
Kay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte den gegenteiligen Eindruck. 

Bei den Preisen wird aufgerufen was der Anbieter meint der Kunde würde berappen. Berappt er nicht, wird der Preis gesenkt. Bis der Kunde anbeißt.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das macht dann aber solches Gerät wieder preiswert. Man fährt mit einer Rute, einer Rolle und einer Tupperdose Köder (da kann man übrigens nochmal so richtig viel Geld ausgeben. Stichwort Evergreen Tungsten Jigs.) und Kleinzeug in den Urlaub und hat trotzdem alles dabei!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Könnte auch in den Bereich Anglerlatein und Laberei abgeschoben werden.
 Ist uns HS-Fans aktuell passiert.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Das macht dann aber solches Gerät wieder preiswert. Man fährt mit einer Rute, einer Rolle und einer Tupperdose Köder (da kann man übrigens nochmal so richtig viel Geld ausgeben. Stichwort Evergreen Tungsten Jigs.) und Kleinzeug in den Urlaub und hat trotzdem alles dabei!




Und dann noch einiges an Scheinen für die passensenden Saltwater Stickbaits DUO.

VG Kay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Das macht dann aber solches Gerät wieder preiswert. Man fährt mit einer Rute, einer Rolle und einer Tupperdose Köder


Mag ich ja auch. Kann man aber eine "popelige" Shimano Stradic (auch Japan Tackle aus dem Top Japan Meerestackle Angebot vom größten und technologisch führenden Blankhersteller) für 120 EUR nehmen, fischt alles von 5-50g super und man ist glücklich, gut aufgebaut und in den kurzen Versionen sogar griffmäßig fast jedem passend. 

Und sogar supermodisch pearl white mit weißen Bindungen mit besonderen Akzente-Komponenten, schmuseweichem mal nicht dumpfschwarzem Duplon, blitzernden Ringen und einigem mehr.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gar keine Frage. Nur das bei mir Salt² auf dem weißen Stock steht. Der Geist wär ja willig, allein das Börserl ist zu schwach, um alle betriebenen Angelarten perfekt zu bedienen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Erläuterung.
> 
> Was sind denn "günstige" und gute JDM Ruten? Interessieren würden mich eine Küstenspinnrute und eventuell eine Hechtrute...
> 
> Gibt es Läden, wo man so was mal befingern kann?



http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-Salty-Shape-Shore-Stick-S106M

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...storm-11mx-spin-3-20m-10-50g-japan-spinnrute/

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...6/cPath/21_38_45_2607_272/hochseefischen.html

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../cPath/21_38_45_2607_2245/hochseefischen.html

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../cPath/21_38_45_2610_2897/hochseefischen.html


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

da jetzt einige Einsteiger und Mittelklasse JDM Ruten vorgestellt wurden, möchte ich auch das Ende der Fahnenstange kurz mal verlinken |supergri

http://www.evergreen-fishing.com/go..._no=1&vcts_no=53&vctt_no=1&g_no=1&r=2&s_no=53

http://www.megabass.co.jp/site/2015product/freshwater/bass_rod/?ARMS

http://all.daiwa21.com/fishing/item/rod/bass_rd/steez_bt/

http://raidjapan.com/technix/


----------



## RayZero (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> da jetzt einige Einsteiger und Mittelklasse JDM Ruten vorgestellt wurden, möchte ich auch das Ende der Fahnenstange kurz mal verlinken |supergri
> 
> http://www.evergreen-fishing.com/go..._no=1&vcts_no=53&vctt_no=1&g_no=1&r=2&s_no=53
> 
> ...



Ein Traum |bigeyes
Aber preislich tatsächlich jenseits von gut und böse |uhoh:


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Bei den Preisen, die hier teilweise im Raum stehen, lass ich mir was bauen  . Da kauf ich nix von der Stange mehr.

Wie auch immer...zweifellos sehr geile Ruten, aber innerhalb meiner persönlichen Schmerzgrenze von ca. 150 Euro pro Rute gibt es da nicht wirklich viel..


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ach noch eine Frage: Wie definiert sich JDM? Is die von Nordlichtangler genannte Stradic oder auch eine Yasei eine Japanrute oder ist die zu "billig?

Gibt es die "normalen" Ruten in Japan nicht?


----------



## Fr33 (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wer die Japanische Szene in Sachen BassFishing..... Sea Fishing usw. etwas kennt, der weiss dass die Kollegen da teils auf dem selben Tournament Level wie die Amis mit ihren BassMaster Challanges sind. Und da rührt auch das JDM High End Tackle her. Da ist dann eine Stradic oder Yasei - sagen wir mal so - eher was für den normalo Angler mit nicht ganz so engem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da kannst du mal ein bisschen stöbern gehen. Auf der Seite kann man auch die Preise in Euro einstellen. Fracht, je nach Packmaß bis um die 100,- € und die den deutschen Zoll muss man sich dazudenken. http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php

Bei den hier im Thema genannten Händlern sind die Preise zwar etwas höher, aber dafür fällt dann auch die extreme Fracht und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer weg.

@ Vermesser:

Für dich wäre vielleicht das Pro Tack "Gretchen" eine Alternative. Leider ist sie nur noch schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also die Japanischen Ruten definieren sich ja eigentlich über die Art der verwendeten Carbonfaser (high modulus), gepaart geschicktem Blankaufbau und geringem Gewicht.

Ja die Ruten kommen meist aus dem Bass und Seabass oder Saltwater Sektor und hier sind die Anforderungen auch etwas extremer.

Dies kann man nicht unbedingt mit europäischer Massenware vergleichen.
Vor Allem nicht bei Shimano, die haben meiner Meinung nach stark nachgelassen, ist bei Daiwa nicht ganz so.

Muß auch nicht unbedingt extrem ins Geld gehen, per direkt Import hat man sowas teils für unter 220€ hier. Hier mal ein Beispiel:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/1027/

Dies ist mit Eurostangenware einfach nicht zu vergleichen, komplett andere Liga.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

wichtig ist auch die Stars der Szene zu kennen z.B. Namiki, Imae, Kikumoto, Itö, Fukushima, etc. 
Hier mal ein Video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-onpT4x2oyw


----------



## Andal (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Namen sind eigentlich uninteressant. Sache ist, wie diese Kerle fischen. Schau mal einem deutschen Durchschnittsangler beim Dorsche pilken zu und dann einem dieser Söhne des Landes der aufehenden Sonne beim Jigging. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Surfcasting, Tenkara, Iso Tsuri, Popping, Light Rock Fishing... überall eine ganz andere Liga!

Da liegt auch viel in der Mentalität der Japaner. Mittelmaß ist indiskutabel und der Zweite ist der erste Verlierer.


----------



## Marc-09 (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit der Palms Shore Gun Sfgs-70l-tw twitcher gemacht?


----------



## felixR (22. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Marc-09 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit der Palms Shore Gun Sfgs-70l-tw twitcher gemacht?


Was willst du wissen? Hab sie zwar nicht gefischt aber ich war gestern bei Lurenatic vor Ort und hab all mögliche Ruten von Palms unter die Lupe genommen. 
Gruß Felix


----------



## Marc-09 (23. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben


----------



## RayZero (23. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Finde die auch sehr Interessant - momentan aber keinen bedarf. Sicherlich eine tolle Rute mit schönem, schwarzen Blank und durchgängigem Griff.


----------



## Kaka (23. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

War auch meine Alternative zur Molla MSGS65L. Aber da noch kaum jemand diese neue Rute hat, bin ich bei bewährtem geblieben.


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leuts, toller Thread und ich habe ihn noch gar nicht zu Ende gelesen:q

Ich stöbere sehr gerne im I-net rum und wenn ich viel für mein Hobby ausgebe dann hätte ich auch immer gerne etwas, was nicht jeder hat....so bin ich halt.

War also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich über JDM Takle gestolpert bin.

Hier mal ein paar Links zum stöbern

http://www.yamaga-blanks.com/kikaku/index.html
Der Katalog ist auch auf Englisch


http://xesta.jp/rod/runway_vr.html


und meine Lieblingsfirma so far
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/graphiteleader


Ich habe jetzt die 3. JDM Wobarute und die kann man eigentlich bedenkenlos zum Gummifischen benutzen, so schnell sind die und das Gefühl ist auch wirklich fein, wobei es da von Rute zu Rute natürlich Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> da jetzt einige Einsteiger und Mittelklasse JDM Ruten vorgestellt wurden, möchte ich auch das Ende der Fahnenstange kurz mal verlinken |supergri
> 
> http://www.evergreen-fishing.com/go..._no=1&vcts_no=53&vctt_no=1&g_no=1&r=2&s_no=53
> 
> ...




Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Evergreen Ruten auf Olympic Graphiteleader Blanks aufgebaut sind und man die 1-200 Euro Preisuntersiched für den zusätzlichen Bling Bling Faktor bezahlt,
allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das wirklich stimmt.


z.B.:
 Die SaltySensation und die Graphiteleader Finezza.#h


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich: Bei den Preisen, die hier teilweise im Raum stehen, lass ich mir was bauen  . Da kauf ich nix von der Stange mehr.
> 
> Wie auch immer...zweifellos sehr geile Ruten, aber innerhalb meiner persönlichen Schmerzgrenze von ca. 150 Euro pro Rute gibt es da nicht wirklich viel..


Da hast Du doch fast die selben Probleme, den richtigen Blank und dessen befingerung, suchst du dann wieder etwas spezielles stehst du vor genau den selben Problemen, nur das es noch weniger Informationen gibt.

Wollte mir eine Shorejigging Rute aufbauen lassen, es war praktisch unmöglich, da ich kaum Informationen über Blanks gefunden habe und natürlich keinen einzigen davon befingern konnte.

Teurer wird es dann in der Regel auch noch und abkaufen wird es Dir kaum einer.


Meine Yamaga Blanks Early habe ich für 180 Pfund gekauft und für 150 Euro verkauft bei einem Umrechnungskurs von ca. 1 Pfund= 1,15 Euro und nicht die katastrophalen 1,35.


Oder will mir jemand meine Sword Custom Rute für 400 Öcken abkaufen?:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Shimano hat wohl den Zug der Zeit erkannt und hat nun ausgewählten Fachhändlern "JDM-Tackle" in einem Paket angeboten... Dazu natürlich ein Werbevideo das bei uns im Laden auf dem Bildschirm hoch und runter läuft

Sind schon schöne Sachen dabei, die sich wunderschön anfassen und bestimmt auch fischen lassen.
Aber ich würde mich grün und schwarz ärgern wenn mir eine 350€ Rute am Rhein in die Packlage fällt...


----------



## RayZero (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Shimano hat wohl den Zug der Zeit erkannt und hat nun ausgewählten Fachhändlern "JDM-Tackle" in einem Paket angeboten... Dazu natürlich ein Werbevideo das bei uns im Laden auf dem Bildschirm hoch und runter läuft
> 
> Sind schon schöne Sachen dabei, die sich wunderschön anfassen und bestimmt auch fischen lassen.
> Aber ich würde mich grün und schwarz ärgern wenn mir eine 350€ Rute am Rhein in die Packlage fällt...



Jep - wollte eigentlich auch, dass meine erste "JDM"-Rute den Schriftzug "Shimano" aufgedruckt hat. Die Poison Adrena und die Expride fand ich bei ihrer Vorstellung auf Shimano Network total interessant. Als ich dann allerdings die Preise gesehen habe, war es ganz schnell vorbei mit dem Vorhaben . Denke meine Tailwalk Gekiha KR ist auch nicht viel schlechter von den eingesetzten Materialien und der Technik her - dafür aber 100€-200€ billiger |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wobei das ja alles noch als Einstiegsdrogen zum Schnäppchenpreis geführt werden kann. Hier wirds dann so richtig würzig:

http://www.peche-leurre-evolution.com/an/catalogue-ZENAQ-Bamboo-Work,1437.html


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Andal, auf welchen Seiten treibst du dich rum??? Da wird einem ja schwindelig


----------



## Andal (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich mehr notgedrungen, als freiwillig. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem ganz bestimmten Stationärrollentyp... den LBDs und such mir einen Wolf. Auf Eigenimporte aus asiatischen Urwäldern habe ich aber keinen Bock. Shimano antwortet gleich gar nicht und bei Daiwa warte ich noch. Die allerletzte Hoffnung wäre dann noch Okuma.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die kleinen kurzen Blanks (aus der großen Japano-SE-Asia-Blankmanufaktur) bekommt man auch günstiger, selbst hier in DE und ganz standardmäßig #6, ohne Miete für einen eigenen Flug mit Luftfrachtverkehrs-Jumbo-Jet 
z.B.:
http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=6971
http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=6802

Sieht dann schon preislich viel netter aus, sofern man selber bauen kann und will. 
Wer will, kann ja Ringe für ein knappen  Fuffziger pro Stück dranhauen ...


----------



## Mikey3110 (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Weißt du, woher die Blanks von TAC kommen?
Diese Expert-Blanks erinnern mich ein wenig an
Olympic/Graphiteleader. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen,
wer denn in der Manufactur auch produzieren lässt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zu einigen Sachen musst Du die bewußten Händler fragen. 
Die letzte zumindest ist einfach: Alle kaufen da, wo es guten Stoff zu holen gibt (selbst z.B. Moritz schon seit langem), und die Preise der nackten Blanks im Kontrast zu den edel aufgemachten Ruten mit Stammbaum und Stammvater  sind schon paar andere Preiskategorien.


----------



## randio (27. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So gut wie keine der hier genannten Ruten (Zenaq mal außen vor), sind JDM Ruten im Sinne von "Made in Japan".

Gerade Tailwalk und Co sind China oder Taiwan Stangenruten.

Was die Ruten aber nicht zwangsläufig schlechter machen muss.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich mehr notgedrungen, als freiwillig. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem ganz bestimmten *Stationärrollentyp... den LBDs* und such mir einen Wolf. /QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo Andal, was ist das genau, LBDs? LeverBreak....
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind sehr spezielle Stationärrollen der Größen 2000 bis 4000 mit einem zusätzlichen Bremshebel, der auch die Rücklaufsperre regelt. 
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/...0652921657/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
Hatte da gerade gestern ein sehr ernüchterndes Telefongespräch mit einem Daiwa Mastershop zu dem Thema. Bei weniger als 5000 Rollen sieht sich Daiwa überhaupt nicht veranlasst, solche Rollen nach Europa zu schicken und selbst dann müsste man es als große Gnade betrachten. Wie schon gesagt, Shimano findet es noch nicht einmal nötig, überhaupt zu antworten, was ist schon ein einzelner Kunde.

Müsste man also selbst aus Asien beziehen und auf jedweden Service verzichten, da der bei beiden Firmen kontinental geregelt ist. Da macht es richtig Lust, diesen beiden Firmen das Geld in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Meinetwegen sollen sie an ihrem Geraffel doch ersticken!

Zenaq, auch eine japanische Firma und vergleichsweise ein Niemand gegenüber Shimano und Daiwa beliefert seine Distributoren problemlos auch mit einer einzelnen Rute, wenn es ein Kunde so haben möchte. Es liegt also nicht an Japan, sondern an der unverschämten Hochnäsigkeit dieser beiden Marktkolosse.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> So gut wie keine der hier genannten Ruten (Zenaq mal außen vor), sind JDM Ruten im Sinne von "Made in Japan".
> 
> Gerade Tailwalk und Co sind China oder Taiwan Stangenruten.



Es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen "JDM" und "Made in JP". Die Anforderungen nach "JDM" erfüllen sie und damit passen sie in den Thread.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Andal,
also über plat.co läuft das relativ problemlos, Preis x ca. 1,24 inkl. Ust.  incl. Zoll.
Garantie, braucht man die in 2 Jahren wird man so eine Rolle nicht schrotten können.


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Allrounder
Dann definiere mal bitte für mich/uns, was eine "JDM-Rute" für dich ausmacht. Die meisten hier genannten Ruten, sind weder "Made in Japan", noch kommen deren Komponenten ausschließlich aus Japan und die Ruten werden auch für die USA und Europa produziert.

Also ist es doch das oftmals NICHTS bedeutende asiatische Schriftzeichen?!? ;-)

@Dr.Spinn
Ich glaube das mit der Garantie stimmt so nicht. Zumindest gibbet da andere Garantieverhältnisse, als in der EU/DE. Man ist da oft auf Kulanz angewiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde das alles echt spannend zu lesen, wenngleich ich von der Materie keiner Ahnung habe und daher würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie sich "in der Szene" dieses "JDM" denn genau definiert...
Da wär ich dankbar..


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> @Allrounder
> Dann definiere mal bitte für mich/uns, was eine "JDM-Rute" für dich ausmacht. Die meisten hier genannten Ruten, sind weder "Made in Japan", noch kommen deren Komponenten ausschließlich aus Japan und die Ruten werden auch für die USA und Europa produziert.
> 
> Also ist es doch das oftmals NICHTS bedeutende asiatische Schriftzeichen?!? ;-)



In den letzten Jahren hat sich die Nachfrage nach JDM, Made in JP oder "JP Style" eben in Europa und USA erhöht und die Produzenten erschliessen langsam die Märkte.

Da noch eine genaue Definition zu finden ist schwer. Früher war es Made in JP und JDM zugleich. Dann sind auch weitere Hersteller auf den Trend aufgesprungen und für den Europäischen Markt werden zielgerichtet der billige China Schrott gefertigt, der eben optisch dem der Japan Ruten entspricht.

Dadurch das sich die Menschen und Kulturen weltweit vermischen ist es auch schwer, noch von irgendwelchen "domestic Markets" zu sprechen. Kulturräume sind eben nicht mehr so abgeschottet, wie noch vor ein paar Dekaden.

Wie die genaue Definition aussieht: Für mich machen die JP, JDM oder Nachbauten eben aus, das sie kurze geteilte Griffe, straffe Aktionen und geringes Rutengewicht haben.

Japan Style würde es wohl besser Definieren, aber dann kommen hier wieder 50 Euro Ruten die bei 2,1m länge und bis 20g Wurgewicht 215 Gramm wiegen. Und das ist sicher nicht annähernd etwas, was zumindest mal JDM entsprochen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Domestic_Market

Im Grunde also Ruten, die *für *den japanischen Markt produziert und überwiegend da feil geboten werden. Manche auch in Japan hergestellt und manche eben nicht.

Übertragen gilt das dann für USDM Rute(und anderen Kram natürlich) auch.


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren hat sich die Nachfrage nach JDM, Made in JP oder "JP Style" eben in Europa und USA erhöht und die Produzenten erschliessen langsam die Märkte.
> 
> Da noch eine genaue Definition zu finden ist schwer. Früher war es Made in JP und JDM zugleich. Dann sind auch weitere Hersteller auf den Trend aufgesprungen und für den Europäischen Markt werden zielgerichtet der billige China Schrott gefertigt, der eben optisch dem der Japan Ruten entspricht.
> 
> ...



Damit kann man sich schon zum Teil anfreunden. ;-)

Die meisten hier genannten Ruten, sind halt Ruten aus dem asiatischen Raum und ja, meinetwegen im von dir genannten und gehypten Japan Style.

Allerdings würde ich die Ruten weder nach geteilten, kurzen Griffen, noch nach Rutengewicht und auch absolut nicht nach dem Preis klassifizieren.

Viele der genannten Ruten, (nehmen wir mal Tailwalk als Beispiel, da hier oft genannt) kosten in Asien umgerechnet 50-70 Euro. Verkaufspreis wohl gemerkt! Wenn man bedenkt, wo dann der EK liegt und das WIR so blöde sind und hier 170 Euro für solche Stecken zahlen, müssten wir uns nach dem Aufstehen eigentlich direkt mit dem Hammer kämmen...

Um eine reelle Preiseinschätzung zu bekommen, bzw. zu wissen, was der Stecken vermeintlich wirklich Wert ist, lohnt sich IMMER der Blick über den großen Teich, bzw. der YEN Preis der besagten Rute.


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, erst weckt ihr mein Intesse und nu sowas.

Wenn ich das mal zusammen fasse, reden wir derzeit noch von Ruten, die irgendwo in einem asiatischen Hinterhof zusammengedengelt werden, aber eine etwas bessere Qualitätskontrolle haben..sprich sauber verarbeitet sind. 

Dazu sind sie kurz und straff (wobei entsprechend kurze EDM Ruten auch selten wabblig sind   ) und teuer.

Dann stellt sich aber raus, die sind eigentlich gar nicht teuer, weil in Asien für 50-70 Ocken zu haben.

Hmm...warum kauf ich denn nicht gleich unkompliziert hier eine Yasei, Mag Pro, Luremania oder sonstwas erprobt gutes??

Nennt mich Ketzer, aber bisher seh ich noch nicht ein belastbares Argument, warum ich eine solche Rute haben muss...

Die verlinkten Ruten fürs Küstenblinkern für 1000 Euro meine ich nicht...ich meine diese Rütchen für unter 200 Euro...Tailwalk oder was auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mir is eh wurscht, woher eine Rute kommt, die kann der Japaner, Chinese, Koreaner, Engländer, Ami, Deutsche oder der Weihnachtsmann bauen.

Sie muss meinen persönlichen Anforderungen für meine Angelpraxis entsprechen und meinem persönlichen Geldbeutel (ok., als Schwabe scheidet da schon mal einiges aus, zugegeben ;-))))

Wenn ich keine technischen oder preislichen Vorteile einer JDM - Rute habe, kauf ich keine - und gönne aber JEDEM, der so eine will, die auch von Herzen..

Fakt ist doch auch, dass man als (mehr oder weniger) aktiver Angler auch IMMER (mehr oder weniger) Täckljunkie ist, oder??..

;-))


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch auch, dass man als (mehr oder weniger) aktiver Angler auch IMMER (mehr oder weniger) Täckljunkie ist, oder??..
> 
> ;-))



Keine Frage #6 . Ich frage mich bisher nur, woran das JDM festgemacht wird. 

Wenn man es am Wort festmacht, muss es die Rute auf dem japanischen Markt geben...oha, da gibts sicherlich auch "Den Askari der aufgehenden Sonne"  . Ist das denn JDM :q ?


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> also über plat.co läuft das relativ problemlos, Preis x ca. 1,24 inkl. Ust.  incl. Zoll.
> Garantie, braucht man die in 2 Jahren wird man so eine Rolle nicht schrotten können.



Danke. Das weiß ich, dass der Laden gut uns seriös ist. Aber mir geht es da ums Prinzip. Wenn ich für Shimano und Daiwa schon zu schäbig als Kunde bin, nur weil ich in Europa lebe, dann können sie mich gleich kreuzweise, aber nur zu reinigenden Zwecken. Sollen sie sich andere Idioten als Kunden suchen, als ausgerechnet mich!


----------



## Angler9999 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei JDM fällt mir nur das Wort Marketing ein. Dazu noch Umsatz und den Anschein geben etwas besonderes zu haben. (Weil kein anderer (oder nicht viele) bereit ist dafür so viel Geld zu bezahlen???)

Für mich gibt es bisher auch noch keinen Grund "mitzuhypen".


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Sachen vermengt werden. Sowas hier sind zweifellos "JDM Ruten" und eigentlich gemeint: http://www.bac-shop.de/daiwa-moreth...F9Xn1xXyy7ib4DBugkfOEmyhUzo1F0BstwxoC9F7w_wcB , während ich sowas hier eher als Stangenrute im Japan Look mit viel Marketing und wenig Inhalt ansehe: http://www.angelplatz.de/WFT_JDM_PRO_Spin_16_42g__1_95m--ay0038?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKEAjw3_ypBRCwoKqKw5P9wgsSJAAbi2K9vJUeFTnqKSl_8SruyigdMLe9dEBYQoWSg5UH3TbuixoCwDrw_wcB

Wobei ich mir eine Frage stelle: Sicherlich fischen doch auch in Japan welche einfacheres Gerät und nicht jeder steht mit ner 500-1000 Euro (bzw. umgerechnet in Yen) Rute am Wasser? Oder  ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Beides sind keine, da sie nicht für den japanischen Markt produziert wurden.

Der Preis ist wurscht.
JDM meint nur dass sie für den japanischen Markt produziert wurden.



Ruten die vom Hersteller für den hiesigen Markt (EUDM?) produziert werden, sind eben keine JDM.


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Morethan auch nicht? Das Ding hat sich ein Kumpel doch extra von da kommen lassen, soweit ich weiß?

Na gut...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Morethan auch nicht? Das Ding hat sich ein Kumpel doch extra von da kommen lassen, soweit ich weiß?
> 
> Na gut...



Es gibt sicherlich Überschneidungen und Ruten, die sowohl für hüben wie drüben produziert werden.
Sind dann aber auch keine "echten" JDM Ruten mehr, sondern eher GDM - global domestic market?|supergri


----------



## magi (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für meine Begriffe fällt unter JDM alles, was (ursprünglich) speziell für den japanischen Markt entwickelt, gefertigt (der Produktionsort selbst muss nicht zwingend in jp sein) und, seitens der Hersteller, nur dort vertrieben werden soll. Das könnte auch nen Bukkake-Knicklicht für umgerechent 20 Cent sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So isses.#6


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was is denn ein Bukkake Knicklicht??

Brauch man dabei: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bukkake Licht?


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Oftmals werden hier solche Rute nicht zum doppelten Preis verkauft, sondern zum 3-6 fachen des EK. Gut, man muss bedenken, die Händler müssen auch den Versand (bei großer Zahl zwar verschwindend gering), aber auch Steuern und Zoll zahlen.
Und leben müssen sie davon auch...

Ob es dann gerechtfertigt ist, eine Rute die es im EK für 35-40 Euro gibt, für 170 Euro zu verkaufen, muss jeder Endverbraucher für sich selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Und leben müssen sie davon auch...



Naja ....müssen......sie könnten sich auch nen Zweitjob suchen.#6

@Vermesser


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Oftmals werden hier solche Rute nicht zum doppelten Preis verkauft, sondern zum 3-6 fachen des EK. Gut, man muss bedenken, die Händler müssen auch den Versand (bei großer Zahl zwar verschwindend gering), aber auch Steuern und Zoll zahlen.
> Und leben müssen sie davon auch...
> 
> Ob es dann gerechtfertigt ist, eine Rute die es im EK für 35-40 Euro gibt, für 170 Euro zu verkaufen, muss jeder Endverbraucher für sich selbst entscheiden...



@vermesser
Klar fischen die Asiaten auch günstigere Ruten.
Die zahlen dann halt 50-70 Euro für ne Rute und können ja nix dafür, dass die selbe Rute in DE 169 Euro kostet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wir haben halt einfach eine größere Wertschätzung dafür.


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genau, so wird das nämlich sein. Kurz und gut, ich fische weiterhin was gut und günstig is...falls da mal was JDM dabei sein sollte, wehre ich mich nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So sollte es jeder machen. Fischen was ihm gefällt und nicht, weil da irgendwas draufsteht oder die möglichst kompliziert zu bekommen ist. Obwohl da sicherlich auch ein paar dabei sind.

Wenn es hier made in Uk Ruten geben würde, deren Blanks eine schnelle aber nicht brettharte Aktion hat, keine Kopflastigkeit, einen kurzen Griff und ein sehr leichtes Rutengewicht - ich würde ohne Probleme zuschlagen.


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So sollte es jeder machen. Fischen was ihm gefällt und nicht, weil da irgendwas draufsteht oder die möglichst kompliziert zu bekommen ist. Obwohl da sicherlich auch ein paar dabei sind.
> 
> Wenn es hier made in Uk Ruten geben würde, deren Blanks eine schnelle aber nicht brettharte Aktion hat, keine Kopflastigkeit, einen kurzen Griff und ein sehr leichtes Rutengewicht - ich würde ohne Probleme zuschlagen.



DIESE Rute würde ich aus quasi jedem Land kaufen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Oftmals werden hier solche Rute nicht zum doppelten Preis verkauft, sondern zum 3-6 fachen des EK. Gut, man muss bedenken, die Händler müssen auch den Versand (bei großer Zahl zwar verschwindend gering), aber auch Steuern und Zoll zahlen. Und leben müssen sie davon auch...



Versandkosten für Ruten bei einer Sammelbestellung ist verschwindend gering, MwSt. sind für die Händler ein durchlaufender Posten d.h. Sie zahlen nix bzw. nur den Nettobetrag und die Steuern betragen für Ruten nur 2,7% aber selbst das kostet die Händler fast nix, denn die Rechnungen werden nach unten korrigiert |supergri


----------



## RayZero (28. April 2015)

Also zeigt mir mal eine Rute mit Taper Fast, 3-10 WG, hochmoduliertem Kohlefaserblank, 103g Gesamtgewicht, Fuji K SIC's, Fuji Rollenhalter und mit hochwertigem Kork bei Gerlinger und Co für 170€. Gibt's nunmal nicht - warum also nicht JDM Ruten kaufen [emoji16]? Ich würd auch gerne nur 70€ für solche Ruten bezahlen - aber leider geht das aus Deutschland nicht [emoji29]

Ich sehe es persönlich auch nicht ein mehr als 200€ für eine Rute auszugeben, aber im Bereich von 150-200€ gibt's bei Palms, Tailwalk, Valleyhill und Graphiteleader doch schon ordentliche Stöcke, die den Unterschied zum hierzulande Gebotenen ausmachen.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

ja nee is klar. 
Auch wenn die Rute 120 oder 130 gr. wiegen würde würdest du den Unterschied nichtmal groß merken. 30-70 gr. gehen eh mindestens auf die Griffkonstruktion.
Ansonsten schüttel ich hier nur ziemlich mit dem Kopf. Keine Ahnung was nun JDM ausmacht oder nicht, aber anscheind muss es schwer zu kriegen und besonders cool sein.
Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken um das Tackle, erfolgreiches fischen hängt definitiv von anderen Faktoren ab 

Ach ja, hier noch eine Rute mit nur 96 gr. 
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Taipan-Bass-Master

BassMaster hört sich doch schon richtig nach JDM an


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt auch hierzulande Rute, die mit den JDM Ruten in vergleichbarer Preisklasse konkurrieren können.:m
Cormoran Nano-Cor, Penzill, Penzill Nano, Mitchell Mag Pro lite, Yasei Aori, Berkley Ripple(EVX) und sicher noch so einige mehr, die mir nicht einfallen bzw. ich nicht kenne.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ja nee is klar.
> Auch wenn die Rute 120 oder 130 gr. wiegen würde würdest du den Unterschied nichtmal groß merken.



Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einer Rute mit Gewicht X, oder einer mit Gewicht X+30%, dann nehme ich die leichtere.



> Ansonsten schüttel ich hier nur ziemlich mit dem Kopf. Keine Ahnung was nun JDM ausmacht oder nicht,


Definition und Problematik weiter vorne. Wenn du die allein gültige Definition hast, dann erleuchte uns.



> aber anscheind muss es schwer zu kriegen und besonders cool sein.


Es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob der Designtechnisch Ansprüche an sein Gerät stellt, oder nicht.



> Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken um das Tackle, erfolgreiches fischen hängt definitiv von anderen Faktoren ab


Wer sagt, das sich die Leute das nicht machen?
Nur weil sich jemand Gedanken um seine Ruten und Rollen macht, heisst das nicht automatisch, das dieser Angler sich keine weiteren Gedanken um sein Hobby macht.

Deinem Post haftet was von Neid an.


----------



## welsfaenger (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Neid ?  Nö ! auf was auch ?

Is ja nicht so als liegt bei mir im Keller kein High-End Tackle rum. 

Frage mich nur was eben genau nun JDM ausmacht oder nicht. Und da liegt ein Hauptaugenmerk schon auf Exclusivität. Und nein, Exclusivität muss nicht zwingend teuer sein.
Eine Technische Beschreibung für JDM wird man wohl nur sehr schwer hinbekommen.
Für die meisten ist doch sowas eher ein Angelstil oder was für Leute die meinen sich über das Tackle zu definieren.

Ach ja, ich nehme nicht zwingend die Rute die auf dem Papier leichter ist, sondern die die mir persönlich (nach dem begrabbeln) besser gefällt. Werte auf dem Papier sind nur was für Theoretiker


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mag ja sein, dass es auch von "deutschen" "Herstellern" recht gute, leichte, nicht kopflastige, schnelle... Spinnruten angeboten werden. Aber die haben auch so viel "Sex", dass einem die Füße einschlafen - sie wirken einfach wie gewollt und trotzdem nicht gekonnt. Eine "Partnerin" die  keinen "Sex" hat, aber sonst allen Anforderungen entspricht, mag ja manchem Zeitgenossen genügen, aber es fehlt ihr halt trotzdem etwas, worauf ein paar wenige nicht verzichten wollen, denn das gute Empfinden fischt doch mit. Daran kann auch alle Nüchternheit nichts ändern. Es kann also kein Schaden sein, wenn der Rochen nicht nur was kann, sie darf auch gerne noch was gleichsehen! 

Schaut euch bloß mal die Design-Katastrophen aus der Balzer MK Serie an. Für keinen Hunii mehr kriegst du was, wo dir das Herz aufgeht. Ist dann nur noch die Frage, was bin ich mir selber wert? #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Japanesen machen sich offensichtlich mehr Gedanken um die Optik als die europäischen "Hersteller", daran hab ich keinen Zweifel.

Mir gefallen da auch so einige Ruten.
Bleibt die Feststellung, dass viele davon aber rein technisch betrachtet, nicht besser sind als ihre weniger schönen Adäquate hier.
Deshalb muss jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm blingbling wert ist oder auch nicht.
Puristen brauchen das nicht aber man sollte auch kein Dogma draus machen.
Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.:m


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.:m



Darum kriegt hierzulande auch jeder Rochen einen ab. Auch die, bei denen man selbst Windbestäubung für ein Wunder halten möchte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum kriegt hierzulande auch jeder Rochen einen ab. Auch die, bei denen man selbst Windbestäubung für ein Wunder halten möchte.



Jupp.
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## welsfaenger (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Aha, also ist es im Endeffekt das Design. Nur wenn ich mir die genannten Marken (also die Ruten davon) so anschaue, muss ich sagen, OK, aber das Rad wurde nun auch nicht neu empfunden. So anders sehen die nun auch nicht wieder aus. Wobei, son Herstellerschriftzug mach schon sexy 
Ach ja, Design ist ja immer so ne Sache des Betrachters. Das empfindet jeder wahrscheinlich anders.
Mir persönlich sind ehrliche Werte wichtiger wie reines BingBling, was aber nicht ausschließt das auch bei mir das Auge mitfischt. Die Funktion muss voll erfüllt werden, wenn das der Fall ist entscheidet auch die Optik.
Ich glaube den Satz sage ich mal zu meiner Frau


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Rad wurde nich neu erfunden...und wer kopiert von wem? Geben die Japaner den Ton an, oder die chinesischen Billigkopien Hersteller?


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aha, also ist es im Endeffekt das Design.........



So einfach ist es auch wieder nicht, gilt aber m.E. für einige preiswerte "JDMs". Wenn du aber dahin scrollst, wo die Preise schmerzaft werden, dann findest du an den Ruten auch Elemente, die du dort und nur dort finden wirst. Da findest du dann auch an den Ruten eine zunehmende Breitbandigkeit, wo du bei preiswerten Stöcken schon wieder zwei, oder drei unterschiedliche Ruten kaufen müsstest. Dann sieht die Bewertung der einen, recht teueren Rute gleich wieder anders aus. Umso mehr trifft das zu, wenn man das Kaliber der superleichten Barsch-, Forellen- und RLF Ruten verlässt und ganz extrem wird es bei den Spinnruten fürs Salzwasserfischen, wo Anforderungen an die Ruten gestellt werden, die mit absolut nichts aus unseren Breiten vergleichbar sind. 

Als ich vor Jahren zum ersten Mal eine XZoga am Po gesehen habe, fragte ich den Kollegen auch, ober nach den Schwarzbarschen sehen wollte. Er lachte nur und ging fischen. Am Abend durfte ich dann den Waller besichtigen, den er gezogen hatte - mit diesem Stöckchen. Da steckt mehr dahinter, als bloßes Bling-Bling, über das sich so vorzüglich ablästern lässt. Man sollte das erlebt haben.


----------



## RayZero (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Es gibt auch hierzulande Rute, die mit den JDM Ruten in vergleichbarer Preisklasse konkurrieren können.:m
> Cormoran Nano-Cor, Penzill, Penzill Nano, Mitchell Mag Pro lite, Yasei Aori, Berkley Ripple(EVX) und sicher noch so einige mehr, die mir nicht einfallen bzw. ich nicht kenne.........



Das sind wohl alles solide Ruten - dennoch sind die verbauten Komponenten und Blanks bei den JDM Ruten höherwertiger/teurer. Ob diese jetzt im gleichen Atemzug auch besser sind, möchte ich nicht behaupten. Wer weiß ob Fuji SIC's besser sind als die Balzer SIC's? Fuji ist halt der Big Player und das zahlt man auch. Dennoch wird mir bei der 170€ JDM Rute mehr geboten als bei der 140€ Yasei Aori (was auch keine schlechte Rute ist). 

Aber ich möchte hier noch eine andere Sache erneut ansprechen, die etwas untergegangen ist und die JDM-Ruten vielleicht doch etwas interessanter macht, als die gängigen Ruten auf unserem Markt. Es gibt einfach sehr viele, unterschiedliche Varianten einer Rute - für jeden Geschmack bzw. für jede Methode. Klar gibts bei Shimano auch die Beastmaster in 20 verschiedenen Ausführungen von 15g WG bis 150g - aber bei diesen speziellen "Bass Rods", wie sie von den Japaner klassifiziert werden, gibt es im WG-Spektrum von 0-10g alleine 10 verschiedene Ausführungen.

http://tailwalk.jp/english/bass/gekiha/
http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/molla/


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde nich neu erfunden...und wer kopiert von wem? Geben die Japaner den Ton an, oder die chinesischen Billigkopien Hersteller?



Der Käufer. Wer meint er kriegt für die Hälfte einen Tojoter aus China, der angeblich das gleiche kann, wie ein Toyota aus Japan, der ist halt selber schuld. Also ich scher mich nichts um den Schmiedel, wenn auch der Schmied da ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Das sind wohl alles solide Ruten - dennoch sind die verbauten Komponenten und Blanks bei den JDM Ruten höherwertiger/teurer. Ob diese jetzt im gleichen Atemzug auch besser sind, möchte ich nicht behaupten. Wer weiß ob Fuji SIC's besser sind als die Balzer SIC's?



Von Balzer hab ich nix geschrieben aber bezweifle dass man beim angeln einen Unterschied zw. SIC und SIc merkt. Nur die Aufschrift unterscheidet sich.
Wer weiß wo Balzer seine Ringe einkauft? Gibt ja nicht endlos viel Werke wo sowas gefertigt wird.




RayZero schrieb:


> Fuji ist halt der Big Player und das zahlt man auch. Dennoch wird mir bei der 170€ JDM Rute mehr geboten als bei der 140€ Yasei Aori (was auch keine schlechte Rute ist).



Fuji Teile kosten bei der Masse, die ein Hersteller kauft, kaum mehr als andere Ringe.
Was genau soll an einer 170€ Tailwalk, die in Japan wohl nur 100€ kostet besser sein als an eine Aori die hier auch 130€ kostet.
Und welchen Unterschied merkst du zwischen Fuji Ringen und Shimano Ringen?



RayZero schrieb:


> DAber ich möchte hier noch eine andere Sache erneut ansprechen, die etwas untergegangen ist und die JDM-Ruten vielleicht doch etwas interessanter macht, als die gängigen Ruten auf unserem Markt. Es gibt einfach sehr viele, unterschiedliche Varianten einer Rute - für jeden Geschmack bzw. für jede Methode. Klar gibts bei Shimano auch die Beastmaster in 20 verschiedenen Ausführungen von 15g WG bis 150g - aber bei diesen speziellen "Bass Rods", wie sie von den Japaner klassifiziert werden, gibt es im WG-Spektrum von 0-10g alleine 10 verschiedene Ausführungen.




Die Auswahl ist dort so groß weil die Verbaucher sie fordern. Wäre das hier der Fall, dass wir wieder Meisterschaften im Angeln austragen dürften, würde sich auch am Tacklemarkt ordentlich etwas bewegen!:m


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> @Allrounder
> Dann definiere mal bitte für mich/uns, was eine "JDM-Rute" für dich ausmacht. Die meisten hier genannten Ruten, sind weder "Made in Japan", noch kommen deren Komponenten ausschließlich aus Japan und die Ruten werden auch für die USA und Europa produziert.
> 
> Also ist es doch das oftmals NICHTS bedeutende asiatische Schriftzeichen?!? ;-)
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Domestic_Market


----------



## welsfaenger (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

naja, od die Blanks nun wirklich teurer oder besser sind weißt du auch nicht. Das vermutest bzw. möchtest du nur. 
Siehe z.Bsp. die Taipan Rute die ich vorhin gepostet habe, ich würde für wetten das der gleiche Blank auch von einer so sagenumwobenen JDM Rute verwendet wird. Von der Burraku Lure gibts es auf jeden Fall auch eine "JDM" Variante  Kostet dann gleich n Hunni mehr, der Ständer in der Hose ist natürlich auch ungleich größer


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich sags nochmal, schaut euch bei den Spinnruten fürs warme und salzige Wasser um, schaut euch die Clips auf Youtube an.

Schau Vermesser, für dieses Thema muss man auch einen Nerv haben wollen. Wenn ich mir solche Ruten betrachte, dann suche ich für mich nach den Vorteilen, die sie vielleicht haben könnten. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die in jeder Suppe nach Haaren suchen. Da muss jeder für sich durch, oder gleich keine Suppe bestellen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau Vermesser, für dieses Thema muss man auch einen Nerv haben wollen. Wenn ich mir solche Ruten betrachte, dann suche ich für mich nach den Vorteilen, die sie vielleicht haben könnten. Es gibt aber auch Leute, *die in jeder Suppe nach Haaren suchen*. Da muss jeder für sich durch, oder gleich keine Suppe bestellen.



Seh ich auch so und langsam wird genau das hier nervig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal, schaut euch bei den Spinnruten fürs warme und salzige Wasser um, schaut euch die Clips auf Youtube an.




Da sind sie uns schon aufgrund ihrer geographischen Lage und der damit verbundenen Notwendigkeit spezieller Ruten um Längen voraus.

Bei den "günstigen" Ruten in den auch hier gebräuchlichen WG Klassen sieht das schon anders aus(siehe oben).


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Das sind wohl alles solide Ruten - dennoch sind die verbauten Komponenten und Blanks bei den JDM Ruten höherwertiger/teurer. Ob diese jetzt im gleichen Atemzug auch besser sind, möchte ich nicht behaupten. Wer weiß ob Fuji SIC's besser sind als die Balzer SIC's? Fuji ist halt der Big Player und das zahlt man auch. Dennoch wird mir bei der 170€ JDM Rute mehr geboten als bei der 140€ Yasei Aori (was auch keine schlechte Rute ist).
> 
> Aber ich möchte hier noch eine andere Sache erneut ansprechen, die etwas untergegangen ist und die JDM-Ruten vielleicht doch etwas interessanter macht, als die gängigen Ruten auf unserem Markt. Es gibt einfach sehr viele, unterschiedliche Varianten einer Rute - für jeden Geschmack bzw. für jede Methode. Klar gibts bei Shimano auch die Beastmaster in 20 verschiedenen Ausführungen von 15g WG bis 150g - aber bei diesen speziellen "Bass Rods", wie sie von den Japaner klassifiziert werden, gibt es im WG-Spektrum von 0-10g alleine 10 verschiedene Ausführungen.
> 
> ...



HIHI und beim LRF(LightRockFishing) drehen sie völlig am Rad
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/rockfish

Vor ein paar Jahren noch, habe ich nach UL/L Ruten gesucht, die mal länger als 2m waren und kaum was gefunden , nun habe ich tonnenweise Auswahl.


----------



## Kaka (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Fuji Teile kosten bei der Masse, die ein Hersteller kauft, kaum mehr als andere Ringe.
> Was genau soll an einer 170€ Tailwalk, die in Japan wohl nur 100€ kostet besser sein als an eine Aori die hier auch 130€ kostet.
> Und welchen Unterschied merkst du zwischen Fuji Ringen und Shimano Ringen?



Heiße Diskussionen hier. Vorneweg, jeder sollte und muss das selber entscheiden. 

Jetzt zu oben. Ich hatte beide weißen Aoris (7-13 und 9-15) und war mit ihnen super zufrieden. Tolle Ruten. Dann habe ich aus Neugier eine Tailwalk BackHoo bestellt, die übrigens in Japan sogar nur um die 70 € kostet, hier 170 €. Und glaube mir, die BackHoo ist nicht nur von der Optik her besser. Verarbeitung, Rollenhalter, Ringflucht, Blank usw. Das ist eine andere Liga als die auch tolle Aori. Und weil ich immer noch neugierig war, gabs noch eine Palms Molla für Wobbler und Spinner oben drauf. Hier 180 €, in Japan etwa 140 €. Die Verarbeitung nochmal besser, der Blank nochmal besser und die Optik, welche im Prinzip sekundär ist, wirklich sensationell! 

Klar, es fangen alle genannten Ruten und man kann super mit ihnen fischen, aber wenn ich Vergleiche zwischen den "günstigen" Japanruten wie BackHoo oder Molla mit der Aori oder der Mitchell EVX höre, muss ich sagen, dass ist sowohl ausstattungstechnisch als auch verarbeitungstechnisch eine ganz andere Liga. Vielleicht probierts ja einer aus. Ich kann den Vergleich ziehen, da ich alle grad beschriebenen Ruten gefischt habe.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wer JDM* Produkte nicht haben will, wer meint irgendwelche Massenware sei ihnen ebenbürtig, der solls doch einfach bleiben lassen. Der soll sich mit Massenware eindecken, glücklich sein und nicht pausenlos in diesem Thema etwas kleinreden, was nicht klein ist. Zumal die meisten Unkenrufer wohl noch nie so eine Rute jemals aus der Nähe gesehen haben. Aber sie wissen ja Bescheid.

Der Eingangsbeitrag ruft auf über JDM zu sprechen und nicht dazu es mittels auch wo gehörter Meinungen zu negieren. Macht einen eigenen Trööt auf, wo ihr die Vorzüge von Massenware preist.


* JDM - weil nach der analytischen Sprachphilosophie jedes Ding seinen Namen hat. Kann man nachlesen bei Wittgenstein, Ludwig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Jetzt zu oben. Ich hatte beide weißen Aoris (7-13 und 9-15) und war mit ihnen super zufrieden. Tolle Ruten.



Die Backhoo kenne ich nicht aber die del Sol ML habe ich selbst besessen.
Und die ist blantechnisch keineswegs besser als ne Aori oder Penzill und auch nicht schneller als ne mag pro lite. 
Die Optik ist toll aber auch Geschmackssache und die Verarbeitung war auch nicht zu bemängeln.
Da die Backhoo in der selben Preisklasse liegt(oder sogar drunter), wird sie kaum besser sein.

Aber ich kann die begeisterte Überzeugung bzgl. neuem Tackle verstehen.#6

PS: Auch JDM Ruten sind Massenware, nur hier nicht so verbreitet.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Als Massenware bezeichne ich das Gerümpel, das Daimanski und Konsorten den doofen und anspruchslosen Europäern zubilligen.


----------



## Kaka (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die DEL SOL kenne ich wiederum nicht. Die BackHoo ist besser als die Aori und meilenweit besser als die Mitchell. Aber gut, lassen wir das. Ich sehe dass ja nur so weil die Ruten neu sind


----------



## ulfisch (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also mich freuts grundsätzlich mich hier über Tacklekram aus und/oder für Japan, zu unterhalten, die restliche Diskussion ist aber auch unterhaltsam|supergri



PS haut mir bitte alle Eure ShoreJigging Ruten Erfahrungen um die Ohren


----------



## holk (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

Shore Jigging ... also eine Küstenspinnrute ... Sportex Tiboron ... auch JDM ... zumindest in Anhalt ... "Jute Deutsche Manufaktur" 

Ich habe mir bisher noch keine Spinnrute in Japan bzw. Asien bestellt da mir ein Blind Date bei Spinnruten zu riskant ist ... meine Bootsruten (Evergreen, Black Hole) sind allerdings alle aus der Ecke da ich mir bei einer Vertikalrute an Hand der technischen Parameter und den Clips ganz gut ein Bild machen kann ...  

In Korea werden auch sehr gute Ruten gebaut ... NS Black Hole ... sind m.E. nach vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis richtig gut und z.B. auch in den Staaten im Kommen. 

LG
Holger


----------



## randio (28. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wo haste deine Black Hole geordert?
Die NS Rods stehen schon länger auf meiner Agenda.

Und ja, was Terence sagt stimmt.
Die Penzill hat für den Kurs einen echt guten Blank UND Titanberingung!


----------



## jranseier (29. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eins vorweg, ich besitze kein JDM-Tackle, was nicht ist, kann aber noch werden.

Ich finde es gut, wenn auch nicht originär für Deutschland produziertes Equipment hier angeboten wird. Vielfalt steigert bekanntermaßen den Wettbewerb und das kann für uns nur gut sein. Wenn der Druck durch einen stetig steigenden Import von JDM-Tackle auf die Großen (Shimano, Daiwa, etc.) langsam steigt, dann werden die sich auch bewegen müssen. Die sind ja nicht blöd und kriegen das schon mit, die sind nur schwerfällig, wie das bei großen Organisationen nun einmal so ist. Bei Shimano tut sich da ja auch schon so gaaanz laaangsam was. Sie bieten bspw. die Expride und Adrena nun auch in der EU an, früher nur in Asien.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es eine große Chance für die japanischen "JDM-Produzenten", ihre Reichweite zu vergrößern und in Europa Fuß zu fassen. Die bekommen ja auch mit, wohin ihr Zeug verkauft wird. Vielleicht fasst sich ja irgendeine dieser Firmen das Herz und expandiert nach EU. Könnte ja durchaus sein, dass Palms und/oder Tailwalk irgendwann ganz normale Player auf dem EU-Markt sind. Das wird sich zeigen, denn dazu muss dann eine Vertriebs- und Serviceorganisation in der EU aufgebaut werden. Das macht man auch nicht mal so nebenbei. Wünschenswert wäre es, denn Vielfalt steigert, wie schon geschrieben, den Wettbewerb und bringt für den Kunden (uns) nur Vorteile.

ranseier


----------



## Dr.Spinn (29. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> PS haut mir bitte alle Eure ShoreJigging Ruten Erfahrungen um die Ohren



Hallo Ulfisch,
passend zu deiner location#h

zenaq defi muthos out range 93

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spCjQ5_CrVY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn0YqT-bPGA


----------



## holk (29. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich habe die Black Hole hier ... http://auttermall.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=66_69 ... bestellt ... 2 Pioneer Sea Fork und 2 Pioneer Slow Jigging ... hat alles problemlos funktioniert.

Du kannst die Ruten aber auch bei Tackle Direct oder Jignpop in den Staaten bestellen.
In Europa bekommst du eine gewisse Auswahl hier ... http://www.maguro-pro-shop.com/de/

Ich kann nur die Pioneer Reihe einschätzen ... aber die spielen ganz oben mit und sind nicht so teuer wie vergleichbare Zenaq oder Evergreen Modelle welche ich schon zum Vergleich hatte.

LG
Holger


----------



## ulfisch (29. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Ulfisch,
> passend zu deiner location#h
> 
> zenaq defi muthos out range 93
> ...



Ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass Du mit Zenaq schon Erfahrung mit hast:q,
ich kenne die Ruten auch aus diversen Youtube Videos und griechischen Onlineshops.

Ist im Moment out of(finacial) range|kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ist im Moment out of(finacial) range|kopfkrat



Ja die sind nicht ganz billig.

Shimi hat dieses Jahr die blueromance neu im Programm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTec8oPcL6k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-2MRX678lo
Sind ganz ordentliche Ruten für diesen Anwendungsfall und unter 200€. Fast alle Unterserien auch als 4-teilige.
Habe mir ne Stickbait s.t.c. für den Flieger angeschaft, ist ne tolle Rute, der Griff etwas kurz aber der Rest passt.


----------



## tomsen83 (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir vor vielen Jahren (ich glaub sieben o. acht) ne Megabass Rekkai THP aus Japanland kommen lassen (ich glaub das Ding hat damals all in um die 800 Tacken gekostet)...#q
Dann folgte ne DEPS und einige Modelle aus meiner absoluten Lieblingsbude Gan Craft.
Und ganz ehrlich: ICH LIEBE DIESE RUTE BIS HEUTE... Hatte Sie mir zum Zander- und leichten Hechtfischen gekauft und die Rückmeldung des Blanks ist bombastisch. Die Optik und Verarbeitung der Rute ist der Hammer...

Dann folgte ne DEPS und einige Modelle aus meiner absoluten Lieblingsbude Gan Craft.

JDM hin oder her. Ist mein Hobby und wenn ich kann kauf ichs. Erstens weils gut aussieht, zweitens weils funktional ist, drittens weil mir immer einer abgeht wenn der Fedexmann klingelt. Ich fühl mich dann einfach besser|bigeyes. Im Übrigen hab ich auch ne 30€ P&M irgendwas fürs UL-Barscheln. Ja die Rute fetzt auch, aber es fehlt ihr einfach an Sexappeal


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> JDM hin oder her. Ist mein Hobby und wenn ich kann kauf ichs. Erstens weils gut aussieht, zweitens weils funktional ist, drittens weil mir immer einer abgeht wenn der Fedexmann klingelt. Ich fühl mich dann einfach besser|bigeyes. Im Übrigen hab ich auch ne 30€ P&M irgendwas fürs UL-Barscheln. Ja die Rute fetzt auch, aber es fehlt ihr einfach an Sexappeal



Einer der wirklich ganz ehrlichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema - Chappeau! #6


----------



## katha (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Tomsen83 da hat sich der Preis von stolzen 800 Euronen wohl gelohnt.  Fide übrigens deine Einstellung super


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> JDM hin oder her. Ist mein Hobby und wenn ich kann kauf ichs. Erstens weils gut aussieht, zweitens weils funktional ist, drittens weil mir immer einer abgeht wenn der Fedexmann klingelt. Ich fühl mich dann einfach besser|bigeyes. Im Übrigen hab ich auch ne 30€ P&M irgendwas fürs UL-Barscheln. Ja die Rute fetzt auch, aber es fehlt ihr einfach an Sexappeal



Der nicht zu unterschätzende Faktor emotionaler Mehrwert.


----------



## tomsen83 (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist halt auch alles immer Belohnung für den Alltagsstress...so seh ich das


----------



## RayZero (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ist halt auch alles immer Belohnung für den Alltagsstress...so seh ich das



edit: ok ein unpassender Vergleich :q - post gelöscht

Aber an deiner Aussage ist schon was dran - sehe den Kauf von höherwertigem Angelequipment auch als eine Art "Belohnung"


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die eigene Seele fischt eben immer mit!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja Top Einstellung. So sehe ich das auch.
Zumal es nicht unbedingt viel teurer ist als Stangenware, aber meist deutlich hochwertiger.
Und bei JDM-Ruten, die bereits hier in Europa erhältlich sind, sind die Preise garnichtmal so überzogen, wenn man dies am Weltmarktpreis vergleicht.


----------



## ulfisch (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Tja dann könnte ja mal der ein oder andere|kopfkrat Bilder einstellen:m

Danke für den Tipp Dr. Spinn, für diesen Urlaub wird das eh nichts,
zu kurz zu viel Stress:c
Die Rutenserie hört sich aber interessant an,
liebäugle ja mit einer Xestarute als Shorjigger aber wohl erst Ende des Jahres#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Tja dann könnte ja mal der ein oder andere|kopfkrat Bilder einstellen:m



ja, warum eigentlich nicht |supergri


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> liebäugle ja mit einer Xestarute als Shorjigger aber wohl erst Ende des Jahres#h



Hm schick mal nen link habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
Gibts die auch als traveller?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja steez hat was#h


----------



## iltis05 (30. April 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja stolze Preise


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Ja stolze Preise



Wird doch keiner zum Kauf einer Steez gezwungen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Ja stolze Preise



Wo ist denn die Grenze?


----------



## iltis05 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Spielt das eine Rolle?
Das muss jeder für sich enscheiden.Ich hab nur geschrieben stolze Preise,mehr nicht.


----------



## MIG 29 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

3.2.1.... meins, Internet machts möglich. 

Wenn man will, dann geht alles. :q und es gibt keine Grenze.


----------



## ulfisch (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hm schick mal nen link habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Gibts die auch als traveller?



Shorejigging
http://xesta.jp/rod/runway_vr.html
http://xesta.jp/rod/laserbeam.html

Offshorejigging
http://xesta.jp/rod/tacan.html

LRF
nur ein Beispiel
http://xesta.jp/rod/full_automatic.html


----------



## ulfisch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ach ja, wo wir hier unter uns sind, hat jemand Interesse an einer Yamaga Blanks Ballistick
http://jpangler.com/index.php/rod/yamaga-blanks/ballistick/yamaga-ballistick-102-20.html

Ich würde sie bei Interesse abgeben, da sie mir minimal zu straff ist, Rest super#6


----------



## RayZero (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

schaut euch mal das Programm von Abu Garcia für den Japanischen Markt an:

http://www.purefishing.jp/abugarcia/

die haben da richtig Tolle sachen dabei und im vergleich zu Megabass und co. sind sie "relativ" günstig.


----------



## geomujo (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mein Sortiment jetzt auch stärker hin zu Ruten im Japan-Stil umgestellt. Verkauft wurden dafür klassiche Ruten a la Sportex, Daiwa, Balzer und Mitchell um Platz im Schrank zu schaffen.
Mittlerweile nenne ich 3 Ruten japanischen Stils mein Eigen. Eine weitere Vierte ist bestellt und schon im Lande aber hängt noch beim Zoll. 3 davon sind echte Japan-Ruten, eine ist ein Europäisches Modell.

1) Abu Eradicator Mebaru custom EMS-762ULT-TKR 74g
2) Abu Eradicator Ajing custom EAS-72MHS-TKR 85g (->Zoll)
3) Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML 100g
4) Abu Salty Stage KR-X Kurodai SKS-832PL-AR-KR 101g


Die Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master S73ML (auf der Rute steht S74ML) klingt japanisch, sieht japanisch aus, hat japanische Kohlefaser, ist aber aus dem holländischen Spro-Konzern (kann aber durchaus sein dass sie in Japan entwickelt wurde. Hergestellt wird sowieso in China. Die Verarbeitung der Destrada könnte etwas besser sein, hier wurde an einigen Stellen an Klebstoff gespart oder er war minderwertig.
Die Eradicator UL ist quasi unbeschreiblich für die Ufernahe Flachwasserjagd auf Sommer-Barsche.
Zur Salty Stage gibt es in Kürze einen gesonderten Bericht - der sich lohnt!!!

Bisher war jede Rute ein Volltreffer. Jüngst die Kurodai, welche Talent zur absoluten Stadt-Allround-Waffe hat.
Was mich an den japanischen Ruten begeistert ist zum einen die edle Erscheinung im Mix aus Kork/EVA/Carbon und zum anderen die sehr niegrigen Rutengewichte. Selten geht eine über 100g hinaus. Das ist bei mir die Schallmauer ab der ich schmerzfrei über Stunden am Wasser sein kann (zumindest wenn man nur aus dem Handgelenk agieren will).
Dazu kommen überragende Ringkonzepte konsequent auf Leichtigkeit getrimmt. So gefällt mir das.

Jetzt bin ich aber langsam durch mit Bestellen. Im höheren Wurfgewichtsbereich werde ich da nur sehr viel schwerer fündig und schiele lieber auf den US- oder EU Markt. Vielleicht wirds auch ein russisches Modell - sollen ja auch weltklasse sein.

Warum Abu? Weil günstig, top Qualität, gute Lieferbarkeit und viel Kork. Bei Daiwa gibt es aber auch schöne Ruten wie die UL Gekkabijin - aber EVA.


----------



## RayZero (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Uns entgeht da schon ganz schön was ... der US und JDM Markt ist schon um einiges stärker und die Hersteller bieten da teilweise richtig geile Stöcke zu einem sehr guten Preis an. Auch die ganzen Daiwa Bass Rods sowie z.B. die Air Edge Serie oder die Shimano Zodiac Ruten sind gut und günstig - durch den Import immer noch bezahlbar aber einfach nicht sö günstig, wie sie auf diesen Märkten angeboten werden.

Meine Gekiha gefällt mir auch immer besser - weniger für Hardbaits und Blech (bis auf Minnows zum twitchen - für die ist die Rute tatsächlich ideal), sondern alle Methoden die was mit Gummi am Hut haben. Die Rückmeldung ist einfach überragend und die Rute ist dermaßen gut verarbeitet ... macht einfach Spaß! Optisch wie ich finde sowieso sehr, sehr edel.

Leider geht Tailwalk bei der aktuellen Fullrange Serie nach dem Trend und bietet nur noch 1-teilige Ruten an ... Die Backhoo Rise ist zwar für ihren Japan-Kurs eine sehr schöne Rute mit tollen Komponenten, aber im Endeffekt doch minderwertiger als die Gekiha KR.

Meine nächsten beiden Anschaffungen sollen ebenfalls JDM-Ruten werden. Mir fehlt noch ne richtige UL-Flitsche - am liebsten mit Solid Tip und ich will meine Yasei Aspius als Zanderjigge durch eine Rockfish Rute ersetzen. Im Auge habe ich die Graphiteleader TIRO EX W GOTXS 862MH im Verbund mit einer Daiwa Caldia SHA 2500 - aber vielleicht finde ich noch eine Alternative.


----------



## geomujo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann lieber die Eradicator Mebaru 752SUL - die hat Vollkohlefaserspitze mit 0,8mm  Die Gamakatsu AJ-Master haben ebenfalls alle Solid-Tip. Sind aber 30% schwerer als die Eradicatoren.

Eradicator kommt aus dem Altgriechischen und bedeutet übersetzt soviel wie Ausrottung. Der Ein oder Andere Patient kennt vielleicht eine sog. "Eradikationstherapie". 
Und so wie ich das sehe ist der Name sehr wohl gerechtfertigt. Was man an Unmengen an Kleinfisch mit rausholt übersteigt die Massse an Großfischen bei weitem - zumindest im Sommer.


----------



## Promachos (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eradicator kommt aus dem Altgriechischen und bedeutet übersetzt soviel wie Ausrottung. Der Ein oder Andere Patient kennt vielleicht eine sog. "Eradikationstherapie".



Hallo!

Gestatte mir eine kurze Berichtigung zu deinen ansonsten qualitativ hochwertigen Ausführungen.
Wenn schon, dann kommt dieser Kunstname Eradicator aus dem Lateinischen: Vorsilbe e(x) bedeutet "heraus", Wortbestandteil -radic- leitet sich von radix, radicis "Wurzel" ab und das Suffix -tor bezeichnet eine Person, die etwas berufsmäßig macht. Eradicator ist also dem Wortsinn nach eine Person, die jemanden/etwas mit der Wurzel = mit Stumpf und Stiel ausrottet. Anhänger des C&R sollten diese Ruten besser nicht fischen:q.
Ansonsten sind das allem Anschein nach sehr, sehr schöne und filigrane Ruten! Gefällt mir!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hast natürlich Recht.

Sie sind unglaublich feinfühlig. Ein 2-gramm X-Rap verursacht eine deutliche Biegung in der Spitze. Dann leichtes twitchen im Sekundenktakt mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit. Jede Störung des Köderlaufs bekommt man unmittelbar mit. Ob Pflanzenblatt, Bissversuch oder Bodenkontakt.
Einmal konnt ich einen Barsch zu 4 Bissen hintereinander überreden. 3 mal hat er nur vorsichtig gezupft beim 4. mal hat er gehakt. Und das auf 20-30m Distanz.
Ein anderer Barsch kam schon fast bis aus dem Wasser gekrochen um den Köder noch zu kriegen. Der war dann fuchsteufelswild und gefrustet als der köder dann aus dem Wasser war.
Das macht alles Riesenspass. Kleinster Barsch war gerademal 5cm lang  und der hat wirklich gebissen, nicht nur blöd gehakt.

Einen 25er Barsch musste ich dann aber landen in dem ich in die Schnur gegriffen habe als er am Strand war. Bei so einer Rute gehe ich nicht gleich volles Risiko und taste mich vorsichtig an die Grenzen heran.


----------



## RayZero (4. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab nun meine neue Zanderjigge fürs Stillwasser und meine kleinen Flüsse gefunden!

Palms Shore Gun SFGS-89EMH

131g bei 2,66m und 12-35g WG - ein Traum oder?

Ich werde bereichten :vik:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/spa...ke-barsche-die-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh-n26

Jetzt fehlt noch die passende Rolle zur Rute ... der erste Kandidat heisst Daiwa Caldia SHA 2500. Eventuell bin ich aber auch gewollt die 300€ Grenze zu übersteigen und es wird eine Certate oder Vanquish... Mal sehen.


----------



## Schlebusch (4. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hab nun meine neue Zanderjigge fürs Stillwasser und meine kleinen Flüsse gefunden!
> 
> Palms Shore Gun SFGS-89EMH
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch zum Erwerb dieser Rute :m
 Ich bin mir momentan am überlegen die selbe Rute zum Jiggen in Stillgewässern zu zulegen.
 Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schöne Rute.... 

Rolle:
Wie wär die Sustain 3000?


----------



## RayZero (4. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schöne Rute....
> 
> Rolle:
> Wie wär die Sustain 3000?



Wäre ne alternative aber die 3000er mit hoher Übersetzung ist ja leider nur durch einen Import verfügbar #d


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wäre ne alternative aber die 3000er mit hoher Übersetzung ist ja leider nur durch einen Import verfügbar #d



Ach ja... bei uns gibt es nur die 2500er mit ner 5er Übersetzung.
und die 4000er (die benutze ich) hat 280gr mit Schnur.... wobei das ok ist. Wenn du allerdings schon so eine leichte Rute hast würde ich da auch pingelig sein.


----------



## RayZero (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*































Ok ... Das ist definitiv für mich ein neues Level an Perfektion. Alleeeeeeeees bis ins kleinste Detail perfekt. Ringe gerader als gerade, total fest gewickelt, Steckverbindung 1A und die 130g bei 2,66m ... Ein Traum. Rückgrat sieht richtig heftig aus - mit X-Cross Wicklung (die ersten 25cm bis zum Griff). Optisch ein wahrer Erguss. Wunderbar schlanker Griff - etwas kurz für ne Jigge aber gut - wird schon gehen bei dem Gewicht. Die Spitze ist sehr - ich wiederhole - sehr sensibel. Die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit ist super! Allerdings ist die Spitze echt total untypisch für ne Zanderrute - zumindest was ich bis dato so Fische. Erinnert mich sehr an die weiße Stradic. Für Rigs und Dropshot sicherlich ideal - fürs Faulenzen und Jiggen wird man sehen, aber wurde ja laut Test total dafür angepriesen. Wer gerne richtige Bretter wie z.B. die Gamakatsu Akilas oder die Mitchell Mag Pro EVX mag - für den ist die Rute definitiv nichts! Und ja ... Ich denke die Rute schreit praktisch nach der Shimano Vanquish C3000 ... Schwarz, Silber, Gold - die soll es werden. Fuck it, man lebt nur einmal [emoji41]


----------



## Andal (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

An den "unfertigen" Griff wird man sich wohl gewöhnen müssen. 

Beim Faulenzen ist es ja ziemlich wurscht, da die Rute eh meistens streckderlängs auf den Köder zeigt und ihn sowieso nicht beschleunigen muss.

Ich seh in der Rute aber vor allem eines. Eine ideale Bootspinnrute auf Pollacks!

Und so arg teuer ist sie für JDM, oder wie man es nennen mag, auch nicht.

Auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spass mit dem Stäbchen! #h


----------



## RayZero (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> An den "unfertigen" Griff wird man sich wohl gewöhnen müssen.
> 
> Beim Faulenzen ist es ja ziemlich wurscht, da die Rute eh meistens streckderlängs auf den Köder zeigt und ihn sowieso nicht beschleunigen muss.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank #h


----------



## Mefomaik (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schöne Rute ganz ehrlich!

Ich hab Mir zum Zandern die absolut geholt und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@RayZero
ist ne sehr schöne Rute , macht nen super Eindruck auf den Fotos und wenn Du von einer Aktion vergleichbar mit einer 
weißen Stradic sprichst, dann weiss ich was Du meinst.
Die Prügel- oder Brettaktion ist auch nicht meins.
Gratulation zum Kauf und ja die Rolle könnte ich mir auch dazu vorstellen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zu dieser Rute. 
Ich hatte dir neulich den Link von meinem Angelladen geschickt, der diese im Sortiment hat.
Da meine Rocksweeper heute wegging habe ich nun den Grund intensiver zu schauen. Die Daten klingen erstmal gut. Die Parabolic könnte für mich auch passen.

Nur der 3-Stegring gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## DeralteSack (6. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Optisch schon mal sehr hübsche Rute!|bigeyes

Und wenns sie dann noch der Stradic nahe kommt... :k


Hoffentlich ist bald Weihnachten!!!


----------



## fischforsch (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv für mich ein neues Level an Perfektion. Alleeeeeeeees bis ins kleinste Detail perfekt.


Wenn in Bild 3 die sich abzeichnenden Carbonmatten (auf dem Spitzenteil!) zu erkennen sind, dann wäre dies in meinen Augen nicht perfekt und würde mich persönlich etwas stören... Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Staub?



RayZero schrieb:


> Wunderbar schlanker Griff - etwas kurz für ne Jigge aber gut - wird schon gehen bei dem Gewicht.


Kannst Du noch etwas zum Balancepunkt bie montierter Rolle sagen bzw. am besten ein Foto posten?

Danke |wavey:


----------



## geomujo (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hast du sie importiert oder hier bestellt?
Das ist die Querwicklung. Die geht durch den ganzen Blank. Der Lack ist etwas dünn daher sieht man dise Wicklung.

Bei meiner Abu Salty Stage und den Eradicatoren ist diese Wicklung deutlich über den ganzen Blank zu sehen. Man kann ihn sogar deutlich fühlen. Es ist sogar Richtungsabhängig. Streicht man mit den Finger von unten nach oben nimmt man deutliche Riffelung wahr. Streicht man von oben nach unten ist der Effekt weniger groß. 

Daraus kann man folgendes ableiten. Die Rute wurde aufrecht lackiert und der Lack ist leicht nach unten gerutscht - es entsteht ein leichtes Sägezahnmuster im Querprofil (also längs zur Rute).

Viele Hersteller verbergen diese Wicklung unter viel Lack - der wiegt dann natürlich auch. Soll konsequent auf Leichtigkeit getrimmt werden, kommen eben solch dünnwandige Blankfertigungen zum Einsatz. Daher ist das für mich eher ein positives Qualitätsmerkmal als ein Merkmal für niedrige Qualität.

Wer jetzt denkt das wird dann empfindlicher: nix da
Bin neulich auf der Steinpackung übel hingefallen mit der UL-Eradicator in der Hand und voll auf die Steine geknallt - Nix passiert bis auf 2 kleine Kratzer.

Dir Rute gefällt mir übrigens sehr sehr gut - schön ausgesucht. Wäre ja fast die perfekte Ergänzung nach oben zu meiner Salty Stage Kurodai (2,50m 3-21g). 

Und die Spitze ist eher weich gehalten?! Dann sollte die ja so genial wie die Kurodai sein  Wenn sie dann auch noch ein perfektes Ködergefühl mitbringt hätte ich wohl die nächste Rute gefunden. Sie soll meine verkaufte Daiwa Infinity Q Jiggerspin ersetzen die mir mit 180g zu schwer und kopflastig war.
Was ist das genau für eine Beringung? Fuji K oder KR-Micros? Ah ich seh schon - klassische Fuji K's.

Nutzen will ich Flach und Mittelwasserwobbler wie X-Rap 10/12 und MaxRap 13/15. Mit der Länge von um die 270cm sollte ja ordentlich Wurfweite drin sein. Kurze Ruten habe ich mittlerweile genug. Lange leichte Ruten sind aber immernoch eine Seltenheit.

Heute müsste meine Luvias aus Japan kommen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

 

Es geht nicht um die Wicklung, sondern darum dass sie zu sehen ist!
Ein ungleichmäßiger Lackauftrag(wenn es denn so ist) ist also für dich kein Qualitätsmangel an einer 200,- Rute?


----------



## randio (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke/hoffe mal, dass das wohl Staub ist...

Schöne Rute! Ich fische seit Jahr und Tag mit sensiblen, schnellen Ruten auf Zander. Selbst am Rhein. 

Macht einfach viel mehr Spaß als mit Kanonen auf Spatzen... |supergri

Ich werde mal die Tage beobachten was du dazu schreibst.
Wenn es dir nicht zu viel Mühe ist, fänd ich es gut, wenn du nen eigenen Thread für den Stecken erstellst. So kann zumindest ich das besser verfolgen und muss mich nicht immer durch diesen "Möchtegern JDM  Thread" kämpfen. ;-)


----------



## RayZero (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt wo ihr es sagt seh ich es auch auf dem Foto #q ...
Schau ich mir zuhause mal an, ob dass Staub oder eine zu "schwache" Lackschicht ist. Ich hab nur auf den Rolltenhalter, den unteren Blankteil und die Ringe geschaut. Der Blank nach der Kreuzwicklung ist ja matt und war in der Euphorie zur ersten Genialität der Rute jetzt nicht so der hingucker |supergri. Sieht aber für mich wie Rückstände von Klebestreifen aus - ich gebe euch bescheid.

Ich kann mal eine Stradic CI4+ und eine Rarenium CI4+ jeweils in 2500 montieren und da nach der Balance schauen.

Wenn die Rute gefischt wurde schreibe ich einen ausführlichen Bericht und mach eventuell einen extra Thread auf.


----------



## fischforsch (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Der Lack ist etwas dünn daher sieht man dise Wicklung.


Der Blank im Spitzenteil schaut eher danach aus als wäre eher unlackiert. Und somit wäre die besagte Stelle einfach nicht richtig geschliffen oder Staub dran oder Klebereste oder sonstiges...


----------



## geomujo (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Unlackiert ist da nichts - es ist nur kein Glanzlack drauf.
Okay, ich dachte das wäre flächenmäßig der Fall, also gewollt. Wenn der Rest des Blanks aber matt ist stimmt da in der tat etwas nicht. Aber ich würde idas auch nicht überbewerten. Es ist nur Lack. Funktionell dürfte es keine Auswirkungen haben.

Ich schätze mal das ist immer auch ein bisschen Glückssache ob man eine perfekte Rute oder eine mit kleinen Mägeln bekommt. Selbst 400€ Ruten sind vor den typischen Problemen der Rutenfertigung nicht gefeiht. 

Und wo nun gekauft?


----------



## RayZero (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Unlackiert ist da nichts - es ist nur kein Glanzlack drauf.
> Okay, ich dachte das wäre flächenmäßig der Fall, also gewollt. Wenn der Rest des Blanks aber matt ist stimmt da in der tat etwas nicht. Aber ich würde idas auch nicht überbewerten. Es ist nur Lack. Funktionell dürfte es keine Auswirkungen haben.
> 
> Ich schätze mal das ist immer auch ein bisschen Glückssache ob man eine perfekte Rute oder eine mit kleinen Mägeln bekommt. Selbst 400€ Ruten sind vor den typischen Problemen der Rutenfertigung nicht gefeiht.
> ...



bei lurenatic für 199€ - also nicht von einer jap. website als import.

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/spa...ke-barsche-die-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh-n26

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/sp...-89emh.html?search_query=SFGS-89EMH&results=1

hier die herstellerseite:

das letzte modell für 19.000 Yen - also ca. 140€

http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/shoregun/


----------



## geomujo (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Joar, der Import wäre auch nicht viel billiger gewesen. Und so hast du Sicherheit in Sachen Serviceabwicklung wenn der Fall eintritt. Wobei auch die japanischen Händler meist kostenlosen Rückversand bei Beanstandung anbieten.

Vielleicht hilft es da mal mit der Bürste mit warmen Wasser und Seife die Stelle vorsichtig zu penetrieren.


----------



## RayZero (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Joar, der Import wäre auch nicht viel billiger gewesen. Und so hast du Sicherheit in Sachen Serviceabwicklung wenn der Fall eintritt. Wobei auch die japanischen Händler meist kostenlosen Rückversand bei Beanstandung anbieten.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es da mal mit der Bürste mit warmen Wasser und Seife die Stelle vorsichtig zu penetrieren.



Du ich schau mir das am Wochenende mal genau an - wenn es ein Mangel sein sollte, schreibe ich an Lurenatic und wenn es da ähnlich läuft wie bei Nippon-Tackle dann ist da Ruckzuck ein neues Spitzenteil da. Das ist ein ganz klarer Vorteil wie ich finde.

Apropos - die Jungs haben sogar die Möglichkeit, Ruten die nicht mehr Hergestellt werden als "Ersatzteil" beim Hersteller zu ordern. So können sie die Rute weiterhin beziehen, dann eben ohne Futteraal aber dafür deutlich günstiger . Da wird dann beim Hersteller die Spitze und der Griff separat als Ersatzteil geordert und dann heißt es aus zwei mach eins - bam schon hat man die "offiziell nicht lieferbare" Rute. Ob das immer klappt weiss ich nicht, aber wenn ihre eine Rute wollt die im Shop nicht mehr lieferbar ist, dann einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jau, hat ja bei dir und nippon auch geklappt.#6


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin drauf und dran mir ebenfalls die Shoregun 89MH zu bestellen.

Da scheint alles zu stimmen. Sensible weiche spitze, nicht zu hartes aber kräftiges Rückgrat und sehr sehr leicht. Viele lassen sich wohl durch die Länge abschrecken und denken dann das Ködergefühl leidet darunter.
Bei echten Japan-Ruten kann man davon ausgehen dass sie auch in 3 meter noch erstklassiges Feeling bieten.

Die Rute wird ja als Onshore-Jig-Rute beworben. Genau dass was ich brauche. Also Flachwasser-twitching auf große Distanz im unteren bis mittleren Wurfgewichtsbereich für flachlaufende Wobbler mit kleinem Einholwiederstand.

Ich würde sie aber wohl in Japan bestellen. Preislich läuft es auf das selbe hinaus. Aber ich werd noch ein paar mal drüber schlafen bis  ich mich entschieden hab.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich würde sie aber wohl in Japan bestellen.



Ist sie dann noch JDM-iger, noch japanischer?


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal genau nachgerechnet:
Das hat schlichtweg wirtschaftliche Gründe.

Bestellung bei *Lurenatic*:
Rute 199,95€
Versand 9,95€
Summe= 209,90€

Bestellung bei Pro-Shop-KS bei *Rakuten *Global:
Rute 18468 Yen
Versand 2000 Yen
Guthaben bei Rakuten von 1993 Yen
TeilSumme= 18475 Yen ~ 135,73€
USt+Zoll = 32,04€
TotalSumme= 167,77€

*Preisdifferenz = 42,13€*

Nicht allzuviel - aber immerhin 20 Prozent günstiger


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ein innländischer (Service-) Ansprechpartner wären mir die paar Euro wert. Dann hat man wenigstens einen zur Hand, wenn man im Fall eines Falles jemand "würgen" muss-


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da ich bei dem Shop schon eine Rute bestellt habe und alles gut lief, warum nicht wieder?

Der Service ist da auch sehr gut, hölflich und zuvorkommend.
Prinzipiell habe ich keine Scheu aus Übersee zu bestellen - ist heute das normalste der Welt. Internet sei dank.

Vielleicht sollte Lurenatic auch mal die Preise überdenken.
Die EK-Preise für Ruten mit UVP 25000 Yen betragen grade einmal 6000 Yen, für 40000 Yen Ruten (Rocke, Eradicator) sinds nur gute 10000 Yen.

Das sind für Lurenatic nur 44,45€ Netto EK-Preis - Steuerlast trägt ja der Käufer, er holt sich also die USt wieder und hat nur die Netto-EK-Kosten + ein Versandkostenoverhead von ein paar Cent bei größeren Bestellungen. 200€ sind da ganz schön happig. 

Woher ich die EK-Preise kenne?
Abu war so freundlich und hat 3 mal das EK-Preisschild mitbeigefügt das der Händler jedoch nicht entfernt hat. Für die Aufstellung im Laden liegen diese Hochglanz-Kärtchen bei mit dem UVP. Der EK-Preis war auf rosa Papier gedruckt. und separat - samt bebilderter Bedienungsanleitung mit coolen japanischen Comic-Zeichnungen zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da bin ich noch etwas konservativer.


----------



## xajas (9. August 2015)

Hattest Du die Rute schon in der Hand?

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger, aber selbst als Newbie habe ich bei dem ersten Besuch in zwei grossen Angelgeschäften gemerkt, dass in der gleichen Preisklasse/Typ bestimmte Ruten mir zusagten und manche überhaupt nicht. Ich kaufe gerne Online, aber gerade sowas wie eine Spinningrute, die man permanent in der Hand hält und sich dabei wohl fühlen sollte (->Haptik), wäre mir das Befingern der Rute vor dem Kauf - sprich ein Kauf Vorort - wichtig.


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, das soll doch eine Egi Rute sein oder?
Sind die nicht eher weich/paraolisch und braucht man für das Gummi/Zanderfischen nicht eher Spitzenaktionen?|kopfkrat

Mache beides nicht aber das ist so das was ich angenommen/gelesen habe#c

Interessiert mich insofern, da es in JP natürlich  massenweise Ruten für das Egi-Fischen gibt und die rein vom Papier her auch nette Wobblerruten abgeben dürften#6


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Da ich bei dem Shop schon eine Rute bestellt habe und alles gut lief, warum nicht wieder?
> 
> Der Service ist da auch sehr gut, hölflich und zuvorkommend.
> Prinzipiell habe ich keine Scheu aus Übersee zu bestellen - ist heute das normalste der Welt. Internet sei dank.
> ...



Die sind lustig, wie dieser Junge/Mädchen vor der bösen Gewitterwolke davonläuft


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Eradicator Mebaru ist auch als Jig-Rute ausgewiesen und ist in der Spitze ultraweich. 

Nach den Produktvideo zu urteilen haben sie deutliche Spitzenaktion - bei kleinen Lasten. Kommt viel Last z.B. durch den Fisch biegen sie sich sehr stark - so denke und hoffe ich mir das zumindest.
Die Jig-Tauglichkeit rührt vielleicht auch von der hohen Rückstellgeschwindigkeit dieser Ruten. Wobei die Shoregun ja als MH kalssifiziert ist, dürfte also die Spitze nicht allzuweich sein, bzw. größerer Biegeradius.

Kannst du was zur Bauweise der Spitze sagen Zero? Tabular/Solid ?


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ausgehend vom Salzwasserfischen wird ja auch noch zwischen Slow und Speed unterschieden. Ein Umstand, der in unserem Begriff von Jigruten überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dafür werden dann wohl auch fast immer eine MH und eine UL/L/ML Variante  einer Serie angeboten. Eine fürs Flachwasser und eine fürs  Tiefenwasser, letztere dürfte dann besser für hohe Geschwindigkeit  geeignet sein, da bei zu weicher Rute zu viel an Information verloren  geht. Wobei die MH Shoregun alles andere als überstraff wirkt.

Diese weichen Ruten sind wirklich schön fürs leichte Twitchen mit geringem Speed am Strand.

PS: Jigs fische ich überhaupt nicht - nur Wobbler und da sind etwas weichere Ruten doch angenehmer.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich wollte damit auch lediglich auf die sehr zahlreichen Definitionen für "Jigging" hinweisen. Wobei man aber sehen sollte, dass nur die wenigsten unserer Vorstellung vom Jigging (-> Zanderfischen) nahe kommen.


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann ja weichen Ruten durchaus etwas abgewinnen, die Frage ist nur WIE weich EGI Ruten im allgemeinen sind.

Bei meinen favorisierten Herstellern sind Egi Ruten im Vergleich zu Seabassruten im Schnitt 40 Gr. leichter bei gleicher Länge und ähnlichem WG und zwar durch die Bank.

Muss ja irgendwoher kommen,
wobei das Gewicht der hier vorgestellten Rute eher mit Seabassruten vergleichbar ist.


----------



## ulfisch (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch lediglich auf die sehr zahlreichen Definitionen für "Jigging" hinweisen. Wobei man aber sehen sollte, dass nur die wenigsten unserer Vorstellung vom Jigging (-> Zanderfischen) nahe kommen.


Bei mir ist es eher anders herum ich verbinde mit "Jigging" das Fischen mit Metalljigs.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für mich eigentlich auch. Vom Boot aus und senkrecht runter... und das mit allerhöchstens 200 cm langen Ruten.


----------



## geomujo (9. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nicht umsonst tauchen ständig Begrifflichkeiten wie "shore" auf.
Onshore, Shore-Jigging, Inshore.

In der Regel geht es hier um Angelei vom Ufer aus. Ähnlich den Streifenbarschruten ist hier wohl größtmögliche Präzision auf größtmögliche Distanz das Ziel dieser Ruten. Da sie wie du erkennst deutlich leichter sind als Seabassruten werden sie wohl im Allgemeinen empfindlicher und dünnwandiger sein.

Das ist doch schön, dass es da eine leichte Alternative zu den schweren Meerbarschruten gibt. Vollparabolische MeFo-Ruten schön und gut, aber zum twitchen nicht wirklich geeignet. Das macht diese Egi und Streifenbarschruten ja so einzigartig. Federleicht und schön lang.

Ich muss mir die Reviews nochmal genau durchlesen wie sie in der Aktion beschrieben ist.

@Ulfisch
Wenn du mal noch einen guten Tipp für Egi-Ruten hast her damit - 100% hab ich mich da noch nicht festgelegt. Die von Abu sagen mir auf den ersten Blick nicht so ganz zu.


----------



## RayZero (10. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Morgen zusammen #h

Die Diskussion geht ja heiß weiter :vik:

Also ich war seit dem Post noch gar nicht zuhause. 
War das Wochenende mit der Liebsten Unterwegs und werde erst
morgen nochmal mehr Details zur Rute (auch zu der einen, markanten Stelle) sagen können.

Allerdings möchte ich auf die Sache von Ulfisch eingehen:

Die Rute ist auf keinen Fall zu "weich". Sie ist aber auch kein Brett, sondern die Spitze arbeitet gut mit. Ich denke in diesem Video sieht man die Aktion bei der Köderführung (hier jiggen) ganz gut und besser werde ich es auch nicht nachstellen können:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8SEOIEkMhU

Im Video seht ihr deutlich die sensible Spitze. Man kann sogar einen versemmelten Anbiss erkennen :q

Die Aktion der Rute ist hier auch nochmal im Drill eines 60cm Zanders gut dargestellt:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/spa...ke-barsche-die-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh-n26

In dem Bericht steht eigentlich alles drin, was man zur Rute wissen muss. Ich kann schon mal bestätigen, dass es sich nicht nur um einen reinen Werbetext handelt. Die Rute wurde sehr gut beschrieben und es wurde nicht übertrieben.

Was Rückmeldung und Wurfgewicht angeht, werde ich natürlich erst nach dem ich am Wasser war eine Aussage machen können #h

@ geomujo

die Rute hat keine Solidtip - hier die Herstellerbeschreibung:

SFGS-89EMH

This is the heaviest model in the EGING PERFORMANCE series. It can cast and control the largest squid jig 4.5 without stressful. The good balanced powerful taper helps your quest for the monsters.

8ft.9inc.   Squid Jig(EGI) 3.5-4.5#   2pc.   Power:MH   PE0.6-1.5#   Rod Wt.131g    
¥19,000

Kostet übrigens keinen Versand bei Lurenatic - also 199€ All inklusiv


----------



## ulfisch (10. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst tauchen ständig Begrifflichkeiten wie "shore" auf.
> Onshore, Shore-Jigging, Inshore.
> 
> In der Regel geht es hier um Angelei vom Ufer aus. Ähnlich den Streifenbarschruten ist hier wohl größtmögliche Präzision auf größtmögliche Distanz das Ziel dieser Ruten. Da sie wie du erkennst deutlich leichter sind als Seabassruten werden sie wohl im Allgemeinen empfindlicher und dünnwandiger sein.
> ...


-Graphiteleader Calamaretti Serie
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/Squid_Other
-Yamaga Blanks Callista Serie und 
-Xetsa Assault Jet Serie
http://xesta.jp/rod/assault.html








Von diesen Herstellern habe ich eine oder mehrere Ruten
allerdings keine Egi-Ruten kann aber Vergleiche ziehen.
Sie sind aber interessante Optionen.


----------



## ulfisch (10. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen #h
> 
> Die Diskussion geht ja heiß weiter :vik:
> 
> ...


Danke noch mal ,ja zu weich kommt sie definitiv nicht rüber.
Bringt mich glatt in Versuchung es auch mal mit einer Egi Rute zu probieren.


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Modell Nuovo calamaretti "Quattro"  sieht ganz interessant au:
8'6"/2.59 M-Heavy Regular-Fast 111g 133cm 1.7mm 10.8mm 2tlg 
2.5～4EGI 
0.5～1.2PE 96% 28,500
Würde 180€ netto kosten - also 250€ insgesamt.

Bin mir aber immernoch nicht schlüssig. Die Angaben zur Beringung sind diffus und es gibt kein Kork.

Alternativ hab ich noch die Abu KR-X Triple-Concept ins Auge gefasst. Konkret 
STCS-902MT-KRSPBLACK(黒)
9'0"/2.74 128g 139.7cm 1.5mm12.3mmﾙｱｰ:7-35g
ｴｷﾞ:2.5-3.5EGI号 
ﾜｲﾝﾄﾞ:1/4-1oz
0.6～1.5PE
¥26,400
Aber auch hier alles EVA. Immerhin ist die Beringung klar.


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was willst du denn zu den Ringen wissen?
Wenn man das gewünschte Rutenmodell anklickt kommt man auf eine Seite speziell zu dieser Rute
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/GONCQS-862MH-T



> ・Fuji® K guide  Titanium frame/SiC ring（KR Concept）




Yamaga Blanks hat auch einen Englischen Katalog zum runterladen.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hört doch bitte auf alles zu Zittieren. Man kann es auch kürzen. Das nervt wenn man mobil liest. Insbesondere, wenn dann nur einundeinhalber Satz geantwortet wird.


----------



## randio (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke noch mal ,ja zu weich kommt sie definitiv nicht rüber.
> Bringt mich glatt in Versuchung es auch mal mit einer Egi Rute zu probieren.



Den Begriff EGI bitte nicht falsch definieren! Auch bei EGI Ruten gibt es die komplette Range von weicheren Ruten, bis brettharten Knüppeln die jeder europäischen Zanderrute (was der Durchschnittsangler halt so unter Zanderrute versteht) ebenbürtig bzw. überlegen sind. Viele Blanks verhalten sich unter Last parabolisch mit schöner Biegekurve, was die Aussteigerrate der EGIs, aber auch Zander und Barsche reduziert.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Den Begriff EGI bitte nicht falsch definieren!



EGI ... laut Übersetzung Tintenfisch....

Definiere du mal bitte was unter EGI gemeint ist. Was unterscheidet eine EGI Rute von anderen Ruten. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nur nicht wieder ein Marketing ist. (Wo viele gerne mit drauf springen)


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na in erster Linie wohl die Länge in Relation zum geringen Gewicht. SeaBass-Ruten die ja ganz ähnlich gelagert sind, sind spürbar schwerer.

Für EGI-Ruten werden nur rel. geringe Schnurklassen verwendet (PE 1,0-1,5) während Seabass-Ruten gerne auch mal bis zu PE3 verlangen können.

Auch meine Streifenbarschrute zeigt sich unter Last eher parabolisch, in der Köderführung liegt aber schöne schnelle Spitzenaktion an. Der Unterschied zu den Streifenbarschruten ist dass EGI-Ruten länger sind. Auch da gibt es MH und L-Modelle. EGI sind allgemein auch einen Tick kräftiger als die Streifenbarschruten.

Sie liegen also zwischen Sea-Bass-Ruten und Streifenbarschruten.

Als Marketing-Gag würde ich eher so was wie die Bundesregierung, die FDP oder zu Guttenberg bezeichnen


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für mich ist das keine Rutenklasse. Du selbst sagst es sind halt Barschruten.
Der eine mag die länger, der andere mag die kräftiger. 
Dann gibt es noch die "Schnelligkeit" als die Wiederaufstellgeschwindigkeit"
Das sind für mich ebenso keine Rutenarten, sondern einfach die fortschreitende Technologie von Ruten, die es bereits gibt.

Aber ich weiß jetzt zumindest was damit gemeint ist. Mir ist es eigentlich egal was der Hersteller, der Rute einen Namen gibt. Ich fische was ichgerne haben möchte, bzw. was meine Gewässer für mich als Optimal vorgeben. Wenn technologisch etwas schönes brauchbares dabei ist ... na dann schau ich es mir auch gerne an. Die Rute die Marc (Ray) sich gekauft hat verspricht schon mal viel von den Angaben her. 10cm kürzer würde für mich optimaler sein.


----------



## RayZero (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein paar Auszüge, was EGI Ruten sind und was für Eigenschaften sie haben:

Ich hatte am Wochenende zum ersten mal eine "Egi" Rute in der Hand.
Zuerst habe ich mal schlau gemacht was "Egi" überhaupt ist. Egi lures sind spezielle Jigköder, geformt wie ein Shrimp zum Fang von "Tintenfischen". 
Auf der Rute war den auch das Wurfgewicht mit Egi 4.0 angegeben. Hhmm?? Also nochmals recherchiert und fündig geworden. 

# 1.8
54 mm - 2 1/8" inch
5 gr - 3/16 oz
# 2.5
70 mm - 3" inch
11 gr - 3/8 oz
# 3.0
90 mm - 3 9/16" inch
16 gr - 9/16 oz
#3.5
105 mm - 4 1/8" inch
19 gr - 5/8 oz
#4.0
120 mm - 4 3/4" inch
25 gr - 7/8 oz 

In der Hand hatte ich ein feines ca.2,40 m langes Jigstöckchen mit der Angabe EGI 4. Dieses Rütchen muss keinen Vergleich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen scheuen und ich würde ihr die Eignung zur Jigrute bis 30/35 Gramm durchaus zusprechen.

Wer also ne leichte feine Jigrute mit Alltagstauglichkeit für Barsch und Zander sucht sollte wirklich mal in diese Richtung auf das Salzwassertackle schauen.

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/52606-Egi-Ruten

- - - -

Die Shore Gun SFGS-89EMH ist ursprüngliche eine extrem leichte Meeresrute, die aber in unseren Gewässern hervorragend für das Angeln mit Gummifischen und diversen Rigs (Drop Shot, Texas, Carolina etc.) genutzt werden kann. Entwickelt für das „Squid Jigging" mit EGI Lures auf Tintenfisch, erfüllt sie alle Anforderungen, die eine sehr gute Jigrute klassifizieren.

Bei dieser Angelart werden die speziellen EGI-Jigs ausgeworfen und nach dem Absinken in schneller Abfolge immer wieder stark angejiggt. Eine Rute mit hoher Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, die sich aufgrund ihres geringen Gewichts lange Zeit problemlos so fischen lässt, ist hierbei unabdingbar. Dass gerade solche Eging-Ruten seit einiger Zeit als optimale „Jiggen“ für unsere heimischen Stachelritter gelten, kommt also nicht von ungefähr.

Dazu ein Auszug der original Palms Beschreibung:

„Bei der SFGS-89EMH handelt es sich um das stärkste Model aus der EGING Performance Serie. Die größten Squid Jigs lassen sich mühelos werfen und animieren. Der gut ausbalancierte, kraftvolle Blank, bietet auch großen Fischen Paroli.“

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/spa...ke-barsche-die-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh-n26

- - - -

Hier mal eine andere EGI-Rute, die als leichte Zanderjigge zweckentfremdet wird:

Die EGI Collector von Hearty Rise ist mit Sicherheit "mein bestes Pferd im Stall" für Stillgewässer.

Diese Rute wurde eigentlich für das EGI (Tintenfisch) angeln entworfen. Aber in unseren Gewässern ist sie wohl die beste Softlure Rute auf Zander die ich je gesehen habe. Sie ist mit ihren 130 gr so leicht, dass man fast nicht glauben kann, welche Power diese Rute hat.
Ganz nebenbei ist sie an der Spitze so sensibel, dass jeder noch so kleine Zupfer an den Fingern an kommt. 
Mit einer leichten 2500 - 3000 Rolle ist sie trotz des kurzen Griffes perfekt ausbalanciert.
Die Wurf Weiten sind phänomenal, die Verarbeitung sowieso. Nur das Beste.

http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/egi-collector-serie.html


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

EGI-Ruten sind keine Barschruten. Es sind Sepien- bzw. Tintenfisch-Ruten. Sie mögen den Barschruten ähnlich sein, sind es aber nicht wirklich.

Wenn die Hersteller es für Nötig halten ähnliche Ruten zu einer Klasse zusammenzufassen haben sie das  Recht dazu. Mir ist eine solche Klassenzusammenstellung lieber als die z.b. von PureFishing-Europe wo von 180cmUL über 250cmXXH bis hin zu 310cmML alles dabei ist.

Die Klassifizieren halt nach Eigenschaften nicht nach Blankserie. Und wenn ich gezielt nach was leichtem langen Suche und Barschrute eingebe suche ich 3 Jahre lang. Drum würde ich vorschlagen du bleibst bei dem was du kennst und gewöhnt bist.

Such mal nach japanischen Karpfenruten. Da ist das Verhältnis genau umgekehrt mit einer enormen Ausdifferenzierung in Europa und rudimentärem Angebot in Japan. Feeder, Tribal, Match - das kennen die da alles garnicht. Für Japaner sind das alles Friedfischruten bei dem sich wohl auch einige Sagen das ist nur Marketing-Gesülze da alles irgendwie gleich.


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist die Yasei Aori (ja ja, kein JDM, daher etwas unpassend) nicht ursprünglich auch eine Tintenfischrute, die sich dann hier als sehr gute Zander- und Barschrute etablierte??


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle für Streifenbarschruten (Kurodai) bin ich auf was ganz exotisches gestoßen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Daiwa-13...-import-248-/321659101830?hash=item4ae4606286

Und solche Teile gibt es nicht nur von Daiwa. Irgendwie sehen die aus wie Fliegenrollen hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schon klasse, gibt es nur wenig Ruten am Markt wird über das zu geringe Angebot gejammert. Und gibt es für jede Angelart und jeden Fisch eigene Serien, wird auch wieder über die bösen Hersteller gejammert, die ja nur Geld verdienen wollen (Ach...).

Wird ja keiner gezwungen was zu kaufen. Und in Zeiten wo es immer mehr Angelmethoden und immer mehr Köder gibt, kann ein Mehr-Angebot sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle für Streifenbarschruten (Kurodai) bin ich auf was ganz exotisches gestoßen:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Daiwa-13-BJ75-00405075-kurodai-chinu-special-reel-japan-import-248-/321659101830?hash=item4ae4606286
> 
> Und solche Teile gibt es nicht nur von Daiwa. Irgendwie sehen die aus wie Fliegenrollen hab ich das Gefühl.



Die sind wol eher mit centrepin-Rollen vergleichbar, vielleicht etwas robuster und größer und schwerer
und für ne Gute musste dann schon ein paar Taler mehr hinlegen
Hab einmal mit einer angeln dürfen, typisches Avon-Fischen auf Döbel, es ist unglaublich, wie präzise und leichtläufig rollen sein können
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## randio (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schon klasse, gibt es nur wenig Ruten am Markt wird über das zu geringe Angebot gejammert. Und gibt es für jede Angelart und jeden Fisch eigene Serien, wird auch wieder über die bösen Hersteller gejammert, die ja nur Geld verdienen wollen (Ach...).
> 
> Wird ja keiner gezwungen was zu kaufen. Und in Zeiten wo es immer mehr Angelmethoden und immer mehr Köder gibt, kann ein Mehr-Angebot sicher nicht schaden.



Perfekt beschrieben!!!


----------



## randio (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> EGI ... laut Übersetzung Tintenfisch....
> 
> Definiere du mal bitte was unter EGI gemeint ist. Was unterscheidet eine EGI Rute von anderen Ruten.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nur nicht wieder ein Marketing ist. (Wo viele gerne mit drauf springen)



Das meinte ich nicht. Ich meinte eigentlich das EGI Ruten nicht zwangsläufig weich sein müssen. Für richtig große Köder und "speed jigging" benötigt man schon richtig straffe Ruten. Da oft nachts gefischt wird und es oft sensible Kontakte gibt, haben die hochwertigen Ruten oft feine, dünne Blanks mit guter Rückmeldung. Die meisten EGI Blanks sind aber extrem dünnwandig = siehe Gesamtgewicht der Ruten und nur bedingt dazu geeignet in den Steinpackungen des Rheins abzulegen. 

Ich würde es nicht als "neue Marketing Strategie" sehen. EGI Ruten gibt es länger, als hier "Zander/Barschruten". Europa hinkt halt hinterher. Allerdings wächst hier auch der Anspruch! Die Zeiten, dass Zanderangler mit 80g Knüppeln zum Rhein rennen um 45er Fische zu "bändigen" ist halt langsam vorbei.

Aber auch hier hast du nicht ganz unrecht...
Einer fängt an, es klappt und viele rennen hinterher.

Ich rate aber dazu, nicht zu viel zu spekulieren, sondern einfach mal einige asiatische oder australische EGI Ruten wenn möglich zu befingern und sich erst dann eine Meinung zu bilden.

P.S. Und auch bezüglich der Rutenklasse hast du recht... EGI ist keine eigene Rutenklasse. Dazu gibt es einfach zu viele total verschiedene EGI Ruten!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ist die Yasei Aori (ja ja, kein JDM, daher etwas unpassend) nicht ursprünglich auch eine Tintenfischrute, die sich dann hier als sehr gute Zander- und Barschrute etablierte??




Na klar. Sind ja sogar Tintenfische drauf gedruckt.:m


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und wenn ich gezielt nach was leichtem langen Suche und Barschrute eingebe suche ich 3 Jahre lang. Drum würde ich vorschlagen du bleibst bei dem was du kennst und gewöhnt bist.



Warum sollte ich da bleiben wo ich bin? Irgenwie komisch der Satz. 

Wie ich bereits schrieb, schaue ich mir gerne neue Ruten an und wenn was passendes dabei ist, ist´s gut. Was auf der Rute draufsteht ist mir egal. Wenn ne Tintenfischangel ist und für mich das Barschangeln damit gut geht, dann wird´s gekauft.

Wenn Zander draufsteht und Dropshot damit gut geht ist es auch egal. Oft ist das Marketing.

Für mich ist es wichtig, das die Angaben zu einer Rute möglichst passend sind. 


Die Yasei Aori kenn ich nur vom Schreiben her.
Die Yasei Zander Pleasure hingegen in 2,70, 10-30 gr WG wäre in meinen Augen ebenfalls einen leichte EGLI Rute. Zumindest hat sie die Eigenschaften. Leicht schnell und ein ziemlich dünner Blank, dabei noch die geforderte länge. Aber es steht halt Zander drauf. Dafür setzt sie aber niemand ein.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht. ..............................
> Ich rate aber dazu, nicht zu viel zu spekulieren, sondern einfach mal einige asiatische oder australische EGI Ruten wenn möglich zu befingern und sich erst dann eine Meinung zu bilden.
> !!



Danke für die gute Erklärung.
Ich bin regelmäßig in den Angelshops und schaue mir gerne viel Ruten an. Oftmals nicht um zu kaufen, sondern um zu verstehen. Letzte große Beispiel war die White Veit, die ich vier mal angeschaut hatte und auch ein Vergleichsvideo hochgeladen habe.
Ich bin seit langem auf der Suche nach einer "kräftigen" aber feinen Barschrute ... und hatte auch schon verschiedene Modelle (die sozusagen eierlegende VMS...)

Nächsten Sa ist ein längerer Ausflug angekündigt/geplant


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann schau dir doch die Streifenbarschruten an:
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...ji/kr-x/kurodai/SALTY_STAGE_KR-X_Kurodai.html

Ich bin hin und weg von der Rute.
Gewichtsmäßig ist das allemal im Rahmen.


----------



## randio (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Erklärung.
> Ich bin regelmäßig in den Angelshops und schaue mir gerne viel Ruten an. Oftmals nicht um zu kaufen, sondern um zu verstehen. Letzte große Beispiel war die White Veit, die ich vier mal angeschaut hatte und auch ein Vergleichsvideo hochgeladen habe.
> Ich bin seit langem auf der Suche nach einer "kräftigen" aber feinen Barschrute ... und hatte auch schon verschiedene Modelle (die sozusagen eierlegende VMS...)
> 
> Nächsten Sa ist ein längerer Ausflug angekündigt/geplant



Und nur das, macht auch wirklich Sinn!!! Die subjektiven Einschätzungen sind lediglich ein Richtwert, da JEDER total individuelle Ansprüche an seine Ruten hat.

Erzähl doch mal was zu deiner Barschrute in spe... 
-Länge
-ca. WG
-Köderspektrum
-Gewässerart
-mögliche Beifänge


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eine Barschrute ist es eher nicht. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306115

Es ist eher eine Rute, die ich mitführen werde, wenn ich auf Zander unterwegs bin und kleinere Köder oder eben andere Köder wie beschrieben nutzen möchte. Das kann aber auch an kleinen Seen sein, wo kleine Hechte zu erwarten sind. ich würde gerne dazu sagen "Allroundrute"  "Spaßrute" (1) der Nasenbefriedigng (da bin ich mal ganz ehrlich....) Gute Ruten hatte ich schon. Es geht aber mehr weil der Markt und die Technik sich entwickelt.

Nach oben und unten hin habe ich bereits genug Ruten.


(1) Neue Ruteklasse bitte alle mitmachen


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Länge mit guten 250cm ist perfekt fürs Angeln von Hafenmauern wie sie bei uns vorkommen. Damit kann ich die Rutenspitze kurz über Wasserkante halten. Das war Motivation für die Länge.
Nebeneffekt ist dass man besser um Steinpackungen und Seerosenfelder manövrieren kann.

Wurfgewicht:
Da ich ausschließlich Wobbler nutze haben sich folgende Modelle herauskristallisiert
X-Rap 8/X-Rap 8 Deep (7g), Clackin Minnow 7 (g), X-Rap 10 (13g), MaxRap 11/13 (13/15g)
BX-Jointed Shad (7g) und der tieferlaufende BX Jointed Minnow (9g) lassen sich ebenfalls gut führen. Diese haben eine großen Einholwiederstand, die weiche Spitze federt aber gut ab. X-Rap Shad/Shad Shallow 6 (9g) geht ebenfalls sehr gut.

20 Gramm würden sich auch werfen lassen, da ist dann aber die Köderführung speziell für Wobbler nicht nmehr so gut, da zuviel geschluckt wird. Ideal sind also um die 7-13g. Damit kann ich fast alle Minnows und Shads benutzen.
Leichte Maxraps 5/7 habe ich noch nicht probiert. Am besten ging der X-Rap 8. Twitchen aus dem Handgelenk macht richtig Laune. Die Spitze geht gut mit, stellt aber sofort wieder zurück und federt nicht nach ohne dabei hart zu wirken. Wie soll ich das beschreiben ... beim Wurf merkt man das auch. Während parabolische Ruten im Wurft oft träge sind ist diese ganz anders. Wie eine richtige Peitsche kann man das beschreiben, jedoch ohne dass sie unkontrolliert umherfedert. Es macht richtig Zisch für einen kurzen Moment - bei so langen Ruten kannte ich das bis Dato nicht.

Der Drill macht richtig Spass. 15er Barsche erzeugen schon eine deutliche Biegung im Drill. Man merkt sofort wenn man gegen Hindernisse kommt. Interessant oft zu beobachten, wie die Barsche es mehrmals versuchen zuzuschnappen - bis zu 4 mal hintereinander. 
Bei harter Spitze reagiert man reflexhaft mit einem Anhieb. Hier lernt man schnell den Fisch machen zu lassen und nicht gleich anzuhauen. Das geht natürlich etwas zu lasten der Empfindlichkeit - aber auf sehr hohem Niveau. 
Dann stieg ein fetter 50er Hecht zur Einweihung ein - an der Hafenmauer. Der Drill war nicht sonderlich spektakulär und egnau das ist die Stärke der Rute. Die federt nahezu alles ab und man hat dennoch die volle Kontrolle über den Fisch durch das starke Rückgrat (Kreuzwicklung). Er hatte wirklich überhaupt keine Chanse zu entkommen, winden schwimmen springen nichts half dann hat er sich schnell ergeben und einkeschern lassen.

Und die Rute hatte noch deutlich Luft nach oben was das Rückgrat angeht. Ich denke 70er Hechte und Zander sollte sie vollkommen sicher drillen. Und das bei 101g Gewicht mit jetzt angekommen 205g schwerer Daiwa Luvias 2506. Also eine 300g schwere Hechttaugliche Barschcombo.

Gewässermäßig haben wir in der Region fast nur Flache Eiszeitliche Seen und langsame Flüsse. Aber doch auch einige tiefe (4m) Kanäle. Sie wird beworben mit Fähigkeit zur Angelei auf Grund, dann wahrscheinlich aber mit leichten Jigs. Für Wobbler ganz klar flachwasserorientiert, allenfalls etwas tieferlaufende kleine Minnows a la X-Rap.

Fotos gibt es irgendwann mal, wenn ich es hier wieder temperaturmäßig aushalten kann.
Zu kaufen gibt es sie aktuell bei EBay
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=SKS-832PL-AR-KR&_sacat=0 und bei Rakuten http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ebisu3/item/abu-j-036282614987/
Bei 200€ Rutenpreis kommen  50€ Zoll.


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaub ich bin jetzt doch langsam fündig geworden:
Abu Salty Stage KR-X Sea Bass 
Schwanke aber in der Länge zwischen den Modellen
SXSS-882ML-KR (264cm 146g 8-30g PE0,8-2,0)
SXSS-962ML-KR (289cm 163g 8-30g PE0,8-2,0)

9'6" ist die absolute Obergrenze für EMS-Versand - danach durds richtig teuer.

Die kurze hat nur 8 Ringe, die lange 9. Da aber andere SeaBass Ruten ähnliche Ringekonfiguration haben wird das wohl schon in Ordnung gehen. Die Kreuzwicklung geht bei diesem Modell nicht nur über das untere Drittel, es durchzieht wie es aussieht den ganzen Blank.

Die Spitze ist 1,5mm und das Ende 12mm dick (steht nicht in der Beschreibung aber auf dem Beipackzettel) und sollte damit feiner sein als die üblichen Rockfish-Spitzen mit 2,0mm
Hier ein Bild der 882ML


Kostenpunkt: 150€ Netto

Ziel ist es damit neben den weichen Ruten nach Verkauf meiner Daiwa Infinity-Q Jiggerspin und der Mag Pro Evo 792MH wieder etwas geschmeidiges langes zu haben, dass  in der Spitze nicht zuuu weich ist. Dafür kommt dann noch irgendwann eine EGI-Rute. 
Zielköder fur diese Rute sollen 15-28g schwere Minnows sein die auch mal etwas tiefer präsentiert werden sollen. Will sagen etwas kräftigeres für den Herbst mit entsprechend größeren Ködern. Wurfweite ist nachwievor gefragt bei mir.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das klingt gut und so stelle ich mir es auch vor. und dein letzter Absatz 15-28 dürfen bei mir auch 15-35gr heißen wenns passt.




...den Text oben hatte ich von dir schon mal wo gelesen.....


----------



## RayZero (11. August 2015)

Also Leute - es war nur Staub. Die Rute hat keine erkennbaren Fehler oder Makel - tipptopp! Der Blank ist nach der Kreuzwicklung matt - man verzichtet auf Klarlack und co. um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na watn Glück.#6


----------



## RayZero (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja ihr habt mir echt Angst gemacht [emoji2] - aber es schimmert rein gar nichts durch bin zwei mal mit dem Finger drüber und schon war es weg. Hier der Beweis: 












So hier die Balance und die grifflänge. Dran hängt eine 2500er Rarenium. Bisschen doof das selber zu fotografieren aber Frau ist noch nicht da.

Rute ist kopflastig wie man sieht - aber bei 130g merkt man das beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



> Ich glaub ich bin jetzt doch langsam fündig geworden:
> Abu Salty Stage KR-X Sea Bass
> Schwanke aber in der Länge zwischen den Modellen
> SXSS-882ML-KR (264cm 146g 8-30g PE0,8-2,0)
> SXSS-962ML-KR (289cm 163g 8-30g PE0,8-2,0)



Das beste was ich je in diesem Bereich gefischt habe war und ist die Graphiteleader Argento Nuovo 1032M
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/GONAS-1032M

Welche ich allerdings auch empfehlen kann ist die
Yamaga Blanks early Seria(die ältere)
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/12289/cPath/21_38_1605_1644/osCsid/07da2c8d270708b0857368c083d4dc93/hochseefischen.html

mMn ein Top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, habe sie leider verkauft;+ um mir was besseres, schickeres und natürliche teureres zu kaufen.....und ich habe es bereut.
Ich hatte die Early 108XMLRF damals für 160 Pfund gekauft als der Kurs nicht völlig im Eimer war, ich glaube 200 inkl Versand aus England....top.
Hat aber gegen Ende wider 200 Pfund gekostet und nun ist der Kurs leider im Eimer, zum Glück ist der Yen auch schwach


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wirklich hübsche Combo Ray, da müsste ja fast noch ein Korkknob an die Rarenium.


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin defintitiv ein Kork-Fan. EVA maximal am Kontergriff.
10'6" ist mir zu groß und überschneidet sich zu sehr mit der Veritas 1022ML - die leider auch nur EVA hat.

Die Yamaga macht mich nun garnicht an. Mag sein das sie einen guten Blank hat, aber der restliche Aufbau sagt mir garnicht zu, wirkt gerade zu bieder. DPS-Rollenhalter wollte ich auch nicht mehr ins Haus lassen. Ich steh auf Air-Grip-Rollenhalter, VSS ist auch nur ein Kompromiss.
Graphiteleader scheint generell was gegen Kork zu haben.

Einen Korkknob kommt auch noch an meine Luvias. Bei Rakuten ist die Luvias 15 nun vorbestellbar und man wird bevorzugt bei der ersten Auslieferung im September. Kostenpunkt: 190€ Netto


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es wichtig, das die Angaben zu einer Rute möglichst passend sind.


Das wäre doch echt mal was sinnvolles und neues! :m

Soweit wie DAM war mit den Aktionskennzahlen, ist heute keiner mehr, und selbst das war noch dürftig mit 0,5 Abstufungen 1,0 bis 5,0 . Einige Anbieter unterscheiden wenigstens noch zwischen Power-Wert und Taper-Wert, aber nur grob.

Wenn man mal so mitliest, wieviel (Un-)Klarheit bei den Rutenaktionen und Kennwerten und daraus resultierenden Einsatzmöglichkeiten verbreitet ist, und diese hier nun nicht die Lidl&Aldi Sonderangebotsrutenpakete sind :q, 
dann ist das ganz schön jämmerlich im Jahre 2015, nichtmal die angelfanatischen Japse kriegen das gescheit auf die Ruten gedruckt.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Rarenium hab ich nur dran gehängt, damit man sich mal ein Bild vom Griff etc... machen kann und um den Balancepunkt zu ermitteln. Aber so ein Korkknob würde sicherlich gut aussehen! Ich will an der Rute eine Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung fischen. Schwanke zwischen Stradic Ci4+ 2500, Stradic Stradic FK 2500, Caldia SHA 2500 und Vanquish C3000 ... mal sehen :m


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal an die Experten, mir läuft ja bei den Ruten hier teilweise auch das Wasser im Munde zusammen.

Was ist ein preiswerter Einstieg in die Riege dieser Ruten? Möglichst europäischer Shop, hab wenig Bock auf Zoll etc. bei den ersten Versuchen.

Ich würde mir gerne EINE solche Rute anschaffen, darf was für Barsch oder Hecht sein.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Nordlichtangler:

Wenn es schon nicht möglich ist, einen einheitlichen Größenstandard für Haken zu finden, wie sollten wir je zu einer einheitlichen Bewertung von Rutenaktionen kommen?

Wenn alle Anbieter wenigstens Fotos von den Ruten machen würden, wie sie sich bei verschiedenen Belastungen verhalten, dann wäre ja schon das Maximum gewonnen. Von einer normierten Kennzahl zu träumen ist reine Sience Fiction.

Wenn man hierzulande von einer "Gummifischrute für Zander" spricht, kann man sich die Aktion ja grad noch so vorstellen. Aber bei einer "Streifenbarschrute" habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Plan, wie die sein soll. In Ermangelung von Streifenbarschen wird sich das mir und vermutlich sehr vielen anderen Kollegen auch kaum je erschließen.

Ich finde das sehr schade, denn das fernöstliche Angebot ist wirklich mehr als verlockend. Aber selbst wenn man so einen Versuchskauf zurückgeben könnte/kann, bleibt dadei schon eine Stolze Summe an "Reibungsverlusten" auf der Strecke und das Angebot solcher Ruten und auch Rollen auf dem westeuropäischen Markt ist doch noch sehr, sehr übersichtlich.

Unter dem Strich sind das nun wirklich nicht die besten Voraussetzungen zu einem seinen Preis werten Einstieg, zu einer Probe zu kommen. - Wie gesagt, sehr schade.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal an die Experten, mir läuft ja bei den Ruten hier teilweise auch das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
> 
> Was ist ein preiswerter Einstieg in die Riege dieser Ruten? Möglichst europäischer Shop, hab wenig Bock auf Zoll etc. bei den ersten Versuchen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne EINE solche Rute anschaffen, darf was für Barsch oder Hecht sein.



Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind wohl derzeit LURENATIC und NIPPON-Tackle
Ansonsten hat wohl auch Joe das eine oder andere zum begrabbeln in den Läden
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal an die Experten, mir läuft ja bei den Ruten hier teilweise auch das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
> 
> Was ist ein preiswerter Einstieg in die Riege dieser Ruten? Möglichst europäischer Shop, hab wenig Bock auf Zoll etc. bei den ersten Versuchen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne EINE solche Rute anschaffen, darf was für Barsch oder Hecht sein.



Zufall?

Nippon hat einen neuen "alten" Hersteller ganz neu im Programm.

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/A-TEC-Crazee-Bass-S662ML

Fuji Komponenten, JDM und unter 100€ ... werde auch noch zuschlagen - der Sucht zu liebe :q

Mit einer ML machst du rein gar nichts falsch, wenn es gezeilt auf Barsch gehen soll. Zander- und Hechtbeifänge kann eine 0815-Japanrute mit ML-Klassifizierung auch ohne große Drillerfahrung ganz gut ab #h

Edit:

Ich werde mir die Crazee Bass als L-Rute mit 7g WG gönnen - allerdings sehe ich keine Info zu den verbauten Ringen. Bei dem Preis werden das eventuell keine Fuji-Kr-Sic's oder Alconite sein...

Soll es was mit Fuji Sic Beringung im KR Konzept sein, dann schau dir mal die neue Backhoo Rise von Tailwalk an:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-BackHoo-RISE-S672ML

Weiter gehts dann mit den Molla's von Palm ab ca. 180€ und den Ruten von Graphiteleader.

Edit 2:

"Um den Preis zu ermöglichen, musste natürlich auch gespart werden. Daher sind die Crazee! Bass Ruten zwar mit hochwertigen Fuji-Ringen ausgestattet, aber auf teure SIC-Einlagen wurde verzichtet. Auch sind die Zierwicklungen nicht so filigran wie bei höheren Preisklassen."

Fuji ja - SIC nein


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier lag ein kleines Übersetzungsmissevrständnis vor.

Es handelt sich um eine Rute für Streifenbrassen, nicht für Streifenbarsche.
Streifenbrassen  (Black Seabream) werden zwischen 30 und 60cm lang und zählen zu den  Barschverwandten wie die Streifenbarsche auch und werden bis zu 4kg  schwer. Sie leben am Grund und sind wie alle Barsche räuberisch.

Für  die Angelei vom Ufer aus benötigt es daher entsprechend lange Ruten die  hochempfindlich in der Spitze sind. Für die größeren Kollegen hat sie  daher genügend Power im Rückgrat. Ich sehe da schon Ähnlichkeiten zu den  Dropshotruten, diese sind aber oft kürzer und schwerer. Kurodai-Ruten  sind federleicht.

Die entsprechenden Spezialrollen habt ihr ja gesehen, die sind ebenfalls superleicht.

Ja  bei Joe gibt es auch ziemlich ausgefallene und unbekannte Marken zum  begrabbeln auch in der oberen Preisklasse. Für mich war da bisher leider  noch nichts dabei im leichten Bereich.

Rein vom optischen her  können auch die Ruten europäischer Hersteller mittlerweile an den  Japanruten gleich ziehen. Aber wenns dann an die Blankqualität geht wird  der Unterschied schnell deutlich. Such mal eine vernünftige Spinnrute  mit 100g bei Balzer/WFT oder DAM. Selbst bei Sportex wirds da ganz eng.  Speziell die niedrigen Gewichte sind es die mich zu diesen Ruten ziehen,  da ich da sehr empfindlich bin.
Schade dass Abu in Europa sich so  stark am US-Markt orientiert als mal den Blick nach Osten zu wagen. Die x  tausendste 66MH - das wird auf Dauer langweilig.

Naja im Herbst steht ja ein großes Lineup neuer Produkte bei Abu an. Die Rocke z.B. fliegt wohl raus.

EIDT: 

Zur Bestellung unbekannter Ruten im internet:
Grundsätzlich bin ich neugierig auf neue interessante Produkte die es hier eben nicht gibt. 
Mit der Herstellerbeschreibung , also den Daten lässt sich auch schon erahnen wie eine Rute gelagert ist. Youtube-Videos sind ebenfalls zu fast jeder Serie präsent und zeigen die Ruten in Aktion.
Obendrein macht es doch besonderen Spass etwas unbekanntes zu bestellen gerade weil man eben nicht genau weiß was einem erwartet. Von meine 3 bisherigen Import-Ruten Sind alle 3 echte Knallerruten. Nur bei eienr Rute war die Solid Tip minimal schief eingespleist und zieht somit 3-4mm nach rechts. Fällt nicht auf.

Der Versand einer Rute ist kein Problem und kostet ca. 20€ EMS. Wichtig ist, dass der Händler als Grund der Sendung "Merchendise" ankreuzt und nicht "Gift". Bei Gift muss man zum Zollamt latschen bezahlen und kann sie dann mitnehmen. Im ersteren Fall kommt der DHL-Express Zusteller zu einem an die Tür und kassiert BAR den Betrag der vorher durch den Zoll berechnet wurde.

Ist man mal mit einer Rute nicht zufirieden dürfte es kein Problem sein sie für eine guten Preis wiederzuverkaufen.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ja  bei Joe gibt es auch ziemlich ausgefallene und unbekannte Marken zum  begrabbeln auch in der oberen Preisklasse. Für mich war da bisher leider  noch nichts dabei im leichten Bereich.



Meinst du diese Favourite-Ruten? Die Ruten mit Fuji-Komponenten sind ziemlich teuer - da würde ich eher zu "etablierteren" Marken greifen. Also zumindest bei Summen ab 150€ aufwärts.

Oder weißt du näheres zu den Ruten? Sind ja glaube ich aus Russland bzw. für den russischen Markt. RDM |supergri


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Favourite-Ruten? Die Ruten mit Fuji-Komponenten sind ziemlich teuer - da würde ich eher zu "etablierteren" Marken greifen. Also zumindest bei Summen ab 150€ aufwärts.
> 
> Oder weißt du näheres zu den Ruten? Sind ja glaube ich aus Russland bzw. für den russischen Markt. RDM |supergri



Diese Favorite Ruten hatte ich bei uns im Joe schon in der Hand. 

Sorry Leute, das mag JDM Style sein, aber vom Blank her ist jede Mag Pro Lite Evo oder Yasei Aori white definitiv überlegen...

Dann kann man auch bei den etablierten bleiben und da auf Schnapper hoffen.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Diese Favorite Ruten hatte ich bei uns im Joe schon in der Hand.
> 
> Sorry Leute, das mag JDM Style sein, aber vom Blank her ist jede Mag Pro Lite Evo oder Yasei Aori white definitiv überlegen...
> 
> Dann kann man auch bei den etablierten bleiben und da auf Schnapper hoffen.



Ne ne Achtung vermesser - die sind für oder aus dem russischen Markt. Hat nichts mit JDM zu tun  ...

Nochmal zusammengefasst was meiner Meinung nach die wichtigen Eigenschaften von JDM-Spinnruten sind:

-> erstklassige Verarbeitung
-> ausschließlich hochklassige Komponenten
-> extrem geringes Rutengewicht

Die Yasei Aori die du so oft ansprichst, ist mit Sicherheit eine klasse Rute die preislich sehr interessant ist und einer JDM-Spinnrute im Bereich von 150€ auch in nichts nachsteht - aber die Aori hat immer die gleiche Aktion. Jetzt möchtest du aber eine schöne, leichte, hochwertige Rute für das Spinnfischen auf Forelle mit einem Regular oder sogar Moderate/Slow Taper - wo wirst du fündig? Genau bei den Japanern :q

Also einfach mal Probieren! Bei Nippon Tackle findest du mit den Ruten von A-Tec und Tailwalk die hier zu Lande günstigsten Einsteigermodelle. Auch die Basspara von Majorcraft wäre ein Einsteigermodell, um noch einen anderen Japanischen Hersteller mit an Bord zu nehmen.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wäre die Jackson, die so hochgelobt wurde, der Blank schwarz und ein paar JP ähnliche Zeichen drauf sowie der Preis bei 129€ wäre das auch ne JDM Rute.

Nebenbei finde ich es gut, das sich hier die Ruten deutlich zum Gunsten verändern. Technologie sei Dank. Auch das Umdenken "Weg von den Besenstielen" finde ich gut. Ich bin dabei. Den HYpe mache ich dennoch nicht mit ebenso wie ich nicht sage "läuft bei dir"  wo ist das Kotzsmily


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte den Post mit den Favorites so aufgefasst, dass das quasi "Billig JDM" wäre...Sorry. Zusammengefasst empfand ich die jedenfalls als nichts besonderes, optisch nett, aber mehr auch nicht. Sicherlich fischbar, aber es gibt Ruten, die besser sind für das gleiche/ wenig mehr Geld.

Ich denke mal, die von dir verlinkten gucke ich mir mal an. Das sieht schon ansprechender aus  .


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> möchtest du aber eine schöne, leichte, hochwertige Rute für das Spinnfischen auf Forelle mit einem Regular oder sogar Moderate/Slow Taper - wo wirst du fündig? Genau bei den Japanern :q



und bei den Dänen
die Kinetic Ruten sind schon eine Klasse für sich was die MeFo Ruten betrifft.

Egal SA ist Rutenschau angesagt... darunter auch einige Palms...


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

RST hat sowas auch, aber ist auch so teuer wie JDM mindestens


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Favorite: Die meinte ich eigentlich nicht. Das waren mir völlig unbekannte Marken wahrscheinlich aus den USA oder so.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wäre die Jackson, die so hochgelobt wurde, der Blank schwarz und ein paar JP ähnliche Zeichen drauf sowie der Preis bei 129€ wäre das auch ne JDM Rute.



Quatsch Robert ... Die Jackson war damals mit ihren 39€ definitv eine Bereicherung für diesen Preisbereich. Aber man kann und darf das nicht Vergleichen. Der Blank einer Tailwalk, Palms oder Graphitleaderrute ist (je nach Methode/Zielfisch/What Ever) immer hochmoduliert (Kohlefaseranteil zwischen 95-99%) und in Sachen Rückmeldung in einer ganz anderen Liga wie die von dir genannte Jackson Rute. Auch die Beringung ist viel höherwertiger. Dazu kommt, dass die Japaner (ja auch Daiwa, Shimano und Abu bei ihren JDM Produkten) derzeit oft diese Kreuzwicklung der Kohlefasermatten benutzen. Klar bekommen die tolle Marketingnamen wie X-Carbon, Hyper-X usw... aber je nach dem wie diese eingesetzt werden (ganzer Blank, nur oberhalb des Griffes etc...) beeinflussen die doch den Rutenblank ganz gewaltig was Wurfgenauigkeit und Rückgrad angeht. Müsste ich zu einem Wettbewerb bei dem es ums zielgenaue Werfen mit einer Angelrute geht, würde ich definitiv mit der Gekiha auftauchen und nicht mit der Veritas (beides Ruten mit ML Qualifizierung). Das sind Welten ...

Wie gesagt - niemand muss diese JDM Ruten kaufen, aber ich/wir wie auch immer wollten das AB mal darauf aufmerksam machen.

Wenn man so argumentiert, dann braucht sich keiner eine Lesath, Morethan oder sonst was Rute kaufen, denn auch mit der billigen Coromoran I-Cor Spinnrute kann man Fische fangen. Es geht doch viel mehr darum: was bin ich bereit für mein Hobby auszugeben und was passt zu mir?

PS: mit 139g bei 1,98m Länge und 15g WG ist die Jackson selbst mit japanischen Schriftzeichen und schwarzem Lack so weit weg von JDM-Ruten :q ... Die würden bei gleichen Eigenschaften Teilweise deutlich unter 100g wiegen!


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kreuzwicklung gibt es nicht nur in Übersee. Auch Sportex setzt sie ein. Ab der Carat Serie aufwärts.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Kreuzwicklung gibt es nicht nur in Übersee. Auch Sportex setzt sie ein. Ab der Carat Serie aufwärts.



Ab 200€ ... ok. Das soll auch keine exklusiv JDM-Geschichte sein, aber beim europäischen Rutenprogramm von Shimano und co. findet man sowas normalerweise nicht.

Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich - die Daiwa Lexa hat auch diese X45er Wicklung (wie es da so schön heißt - leider mit tonnenweise Schwarz- und Klarlack drauf aber im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten ist die Lexa für "deutsche" Verhältnisse immer noch recht leicht).


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ RayZero: Ich schätze deine Begeisterung und Expertise. 

Jetzt mal von den sonstigen Eigenschaften ab: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass du beim Angeln einen Gewichtsunterschied von 15 oder meinetwegen auch 25 Gramm bei guter Balance merkst  ?


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich werde mich wohl noch ein bisschen einlesen müssen. UND danke für die recht gute Erklärung. Evtl. lern ich auch ein bisschen Japanisch beim übersetzen der Seiten durch Google.


@Vermesser bis nach Nauen sind es für dich knapp 40 Minuten.... da gibt es zumindest eine Auswahl von den Palm Ruten. u.a. die Ray hat....


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß @Angler9999, die hatte ich (teilweise) neulich auch in der Hand, aber die waren mir (noch   ) zu teuer, da ich sie nicht brauche.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ RayZero: Ich schätze deine Begeisterung und Expertise.
> 
> Jetzt mal von den sonstigen Eigenschaften ab: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass du beim Angeln einen Gewichtsunterschied von 15 oder meinetwegen auch 25 Gramm bei guter Balance merkst  ?



Nein :m

Ich gehe regelmäßig ins Fitnessstudio und mir tat nach einem kompletten Tag Spinnfischen mit nur der Aspius (ca. 190g) auch nicht der Arm weh :q. Und das traue ich einem "nicht-fittem" Bürohengst genauso zu -

ABER

Ich finde es generell löblich, dass die Japaner versuchen so leicht wie möglich zu bauen, ohne Rückgrad oder andere Eigenschaften einzubüßen. Man kann ja generell sagen, dass ein geringes Gesamtgewicht der Rutenkombi sich positiv auf das ermüdungsfreie Spinnfischen auswirkt. Balance ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor - aber das Gewicht halt auch.

Wenn ich mir eine neue Rute anschaue, dann spielt das Gewicht für mich eine primäre Rolle. Andere wollen vielleicht lieber eine ausgefallene Farbe  ... das meinte ich mit "Jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden, was er für sein Hobby ausgeben will und was zu ihm passt". Wenn du mit Bambusstöcken und Stacheldraht als Hauptschnur 90er Zander am Fließband fängst, ziehe ich trotzdem auch meinen Hut vor dir :q.

Ich versuche euch lediglich Vorteile der japanischen Ruten im Vergleich zu den europäischen Ruten aufzuzeigen. Ob ihr diese auch als Vorteil seht müsst ihr entscheiden. Aber in diesem Thread geht es eben um JDM-Ruten und es ist euer gutes Recht, diese kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## fischforsch (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass du beim Angeln einen Gewichtsunterschied von 15 oder meinetwegen auch 25 Gramm bei guter Balance merkst  ?





RayZero schrieb:


> Rute ist kopflastig wie man sieht - aber bei 130g merkt man das beim besten Willen nicht!


 
Dieser Rute täten 20-30g im Heck gut, diese enorme Kopflastigkeit wäre ein absolutes NoGo für mich.

Ein ausbalancierte Rute mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 150g würde sich da ggü. aber deutlich angenehmer fischen!

|wavey:

PS: Danke für die aufschlussreichen Bilder. War ja auch kurz angefixt, da ich ebenfalls leichte sensible Ruten bevorzuge. Aber eigentlich besitze ich ja auch bereits genug und nun bin ich gottseidank geheilt


----------



## Andal (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Diese Gewichtsdiskussion erinnert mich bisweilen an meine Zeit in der Radlwerkstatt. Da haben wir auch die Räder der Kunden für teuer Geld im Gewicht reduziert, bis es fragwürdig wurde und dem Kunden selber hing die Wampe über den Gürtel.


----------



## RayZero (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Dieser Rute täten 20-30g im Heck gut, diese enorme Kopflastigkeit wäre ein absolutes NoGo für mich.
> 
> Ein ausbalancierte Rute mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 150g würde sich da ggü. aber deutlich angenehmer fischen!



Also ich bin jetzt kein Physik-Ass, aber trotz Kopflastigkeit ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ob man nun die Aspius mit 2,70m und 190g Rutengewicht in die Hand nimmt, oder die Shoregun mit 2,66m und 130g Rutengewicht. Das Gewicht muss schon auch was damit zu tun haben. Wahrscheinlich wäre die Shoregun mit besserer Balance noch angenehmer zu Handhaben, aber trotz der eindeutigen Kopflastigkeit wirkt sich die Kombi nicht "unangenehm" aus. Am Besten einfach mal selber in die Hand nehmen :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Favourite-Ruten? Die Ruten mit Fuji-Komponenten sind ziemlich teuer - da würde ich eher zu "etablierteren" Marken greifen. Also zumindest bei Summen ab 150€ aufwärts.
> 
> Oder weißt du näheres zu den Ruten? Sind ja glaube ich aus Russland bzw. für den russischen Markt. RDM |supergri



Da gab es bei einigen derbe Probleme mit zu kleinen Rollenhaltern,der hielt taugliche Rollen nur auf 1-2 Gewindegängen,sollte lt.Favorite aber nachgebessert werden.

Die Blue Bird als leichte Barschklatsche scheint,wenn man Aussagen aus  
Nachbarforen traut,fürs verlangte Geld recht passabel zu sein..da passt auch der RH[emoji51] 

Aber was JDM Einstiegsmodelle angeht,habe ich auch mit der MC Basspara sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Fische die als 3/8 Oz und empfinde sie zieml.ausgewogen.
Auch Verarbeitungstechnisch gab es,bis auf eine minimal verdreht verbaute Endkappe,nix zu mäkeln.
Macht Laune damit zu fischen.


Bei der Mid Budget Graphiteleader in Form meiner 3/8 Oz Bosco Nuovo, zeigt sich dagegen schon eine speziellere Ausrichtung was die Aktion angeht,trotz ident.Lure Weight zur Basspara ein komplett anderes Feeling.

"Backbone" haben,wenn es darauf ankommt ,beide satt.

Nur muss man sich an das relativ soft wirkende Verhalten einer Bosco erstmal kurz eingewöhnen.

Die verfügt über eine ausgesprochene "Play" Aktion im ersten Drittel.

Macht beim animieren von Finesse Gedöns zwar unheimlich Laune,treibt bei grösseren Gegnern aber erstmal Schweiss und Skepsis auf die Stirn.Angst ist jedoch unbegründet.Nach dem Spielteil folgt Power[emoji3]


----------



## fischforsch (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt kein Physik-Ass, aber trotz Kopflastigkeit ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ob man nun die Aspius mit 2,70m und 190g Rutengewicht in die Hand nimmt, oder die Shoregun mit 2,66m und 130g Rutengewicht.


Kenne beide Ruten nicht. Jedoch spielen m.W. die Ruten in ganz unterschiedlichen WG-Klassen (real, nicht vom Aufdruck her) und wären somit gar nicht miteinander direkt vergleichbar. Und die Aspius ist doch zudem auch kopflastig oder?
Ist nunmal leider auch das Problem von fast allen Ruten über 2,65m Länge...

Nimm im Gegensatz mal bspw. einfach eine Spikee S82H in die Hand


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier muss jetzt wohl dochmal die Physik bemüht werden.

Wenn RayZero den Gleichgewichtspunkt 10 cm vor Rollenfuß zu liegen hat ist die gefühlte Kopflastigkeit gegenüber einer schwereren Rute die am gleichen Punkt den Schwerpunkt hat eine ganz andere. 
Bei schweren Ruten liegt viel mehr Masse entfernt vom Schwerpunkt. Die wird zwar durch das Heck ausgeglichen. Was aber nicht ausgeglichen werden kann ist die Massenträgheit. Die wirkt immer und überall gleich. Ist dann viel Masse abseits des Schwerpunktes benötigt es einen viel größeren Energieinput um eine Lageänderung der Rute zu provozieren. Kontergewichte verschlimmern das ganze nur - nicht umsonst hat sich das nicht durchgesetzt.

Will sagen, eine Rute kann super ausgeglichen sein, aber in der agilität bedeutend schlechter als eine viel leichtere kopflastige Rute.

Die Kraft um die Rute zu bedienen ist bei schweren Ruten größer also die Kraft die es benötigt leichte Kopflastige Ruten in die gewünsche Position zu bringen.

Diese Problematik kann man numal nicht in Bildern ausdrücken.
Ferner kanst du aufgrund der fehlenden infos zur Massenverteilung daraus nicht ableiten wie stark kopflastig die Rute wirklich ist. Überdes muss eine Rute auch eine leichte Kopflastigkeit zeigen, da die Spitze für gewöhnlich auf Wasseroberfläche liegen soll.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gut erklärt Geomujo, eine kurze kopflastige nervt weniger, als eine lange...und auch bei langen ist das nicht immer gleich, die Aspius beispielsweise ist zwar kopflastig, aber da stört es (mich!!) nicht...andere, schwerer Ruten nerven da enorm und gingen dann auch gern zurück oder zu ebay.

Kommt auch auf die Methode an...bei Faulenzen hält man die Rute flach, da gehts...beim Mefospinnen mit Rute hoch kann´s richtig nerven.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn alle Anbieter wenigstens Fotos von den Ruten machen würden, wie sie sich bei verschiedenen Belastungen verhalten, dann wäre ja schon das Maximum gewonnen.


Das ist was mir schon einige Zeit vorschwebt, und einige eigene Versuche sind gemacht, ob Jigköpfe oder Bierflaschen in voll oder leer, u.a.m. 
Manche Bierflaschen voll kommen übrigens dicht an genau 1lb, das könnte sogar die Anglo-Area gebrauchen. 

Die Messtheorie und einige Verfahren gibt es zwar, rein der Aufwand ist schon hoch und angenehm aussagekräftig sind Zahlen heute nicht mehr.


----------



## fischforsch (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schön geschrieben geo aber leider auch nicht gänzlich korrekt.
Für eine (um beim aktuellen Beispiel zu bleiben) Zanderjigge macht deine Aussage z.B. keinen Sinn...





geomujo schrieb:


> Überdes muss eine Rute auch eine leichte Kopflastigkeit zeigen, da die Spitze für gewöhnlich auf Wasseroberfläche liegen soll.


Beim jiggen hält man die Rutespitze nunmal i.d.R. nach oben. 

Und dabei fischt sich eine ausbalancierte Rute mit 20-30g höheren Gesamtgewicht ggü. der leichteren unausbalancierten (bei sonst vergleichbaren Daten! keine Äpfel und Birnen usw.) nunmal einfach auch deutlich angenehmer. #6

Auch das seh ich etwas anders...





geomujo schrieb:


> Kontergewichte verschlimmern das ganze nur - nicht umsonst hat sich das nicht durchgesetzt.


Es liegt m.M.n. eher daran dass man eine starke Kopflast nicht durch beliebig viel "Blei" im Heck ausgleichen kann, da die Rute sonst einfach "schnippig" wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@fischforsch
schön ^ geschrieben! #6



RayZero schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt kein Physik-Ass, aber trotz Kopflastigkeit ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ob man nun die Aspius mit 2,70m und 190g Rutengewicht in die Hand nimmt, oder die Shoregun mit 2,66m und 130g Rutengewicht.


Die 2,70m Aspius haben einen sehr dünnen Griff, die Modell 2012 noch dünner als 2014. Das macht schon sehr viel aus, hängt vom Händchen ab. Wenn jemand dünne Griffe gerne hält, ist alles klasse. Anders aber nicht, bei einem dünnen Griff merkt man die Kopflast nochmals schlimmer als bei einem in der dicke passenden Griff, hat was mit dem unangenehmen Notfestklammerverhalten an einem Ast oder Kante zu tun, da hängt man sich ja auch nicht freiwillig rein.

Richtig passende Griffe müssen abgestimmt sein auf die Hand und Unterarmlänge, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei. :g :m
+/-2mm Durchmesser oder +/-3cm unpassende Längen sind schon richtig böse merklich, man will ja eigentlich viele Stunden lang mit angeln können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gut erklärt Geomujo, eine kurze kopflastige nervt weniger, als eine lange...und auch bei langen ist das nicht immer gleich, die Aspius beispielsweise ist zwar kopflastig, aber da stört es (mich!!) nicht...andere, schwerer Ruten nerven da enorm und gingen dann auch gern zurück oder zu ebay.


Wenn er Dir gut passt (Was erstmal richtig gut ist #6) , heißt das ja noch nicht da es anderen mit ihrer Hand und Haltung passt. 
Für mich ist die Aufwertung mit neuem (u. dickerem) Griff eine nochmalige eklatante Leistungssteigerung gewesen.

Bei leichten Ruten bis 2,70m (so bis WG30g) oder kürzer bis 2,50m nervt mich die Kopflast gar nicht, aber bei den 3m oder 3,20m Stangen und dann mit höheren WGs und Gesamtgewichten wird es entscheidend für das Wohlbefinden im Einsatz.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Aufwertung mit neuem (u. dickerem) Griff eine nochmalige eklatante Leistungssteigerung gewesen.



Für mich nicht, ich bin nicht allzu groß und habe dementsprechend auch "Händchen", die mit dem dünnen Griff gut können.

Was ich aber zum Beispiel gar nicht haben kann, sind zu lange Untergriffe beim Waten...nerv.

Das führt zwar grade vom JDM Thema weg. Letztlich ist es aber bei diesen Ruten genauso wie immer- sie muss dem Angler passen.

Das Problem ist, dass man die Ruten ja quasi blind bestellen muss. Zu gängigen Ruten kann ich mich noch belesen oder hier frage. Bei Exoten wird es schwer.

Aber irgendwann hol ich mir so´n Stöckchen, am liebsten mit Befingern vorher.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> und bei den Dänen
> die Kinetic Ruten sind schon eine Klasse für sich was die MeFo Ruten betrifft.



Schrott sind die...

Extrem langer Griff und wabbelige Aktion. Nein Danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man die Ruten ja quasi blind bestellen muss. Zu gängigen Ruten kann ich mich noch belesen oder hier frage. Bei Exoten wird es schwer.
> 
> Aber irgendwann hol ich mir so´n Stöckchen, am liebsten mit Befingern vorher.


Einer muss immer der Vortester sein! :q :m

Ausweg ist ja wenn jemand (Boardie) eine bestimmte Rute für gut befunden und hat und was dazu genaues sagen kann, dass man genau die bestellt und damit nicht ins Klo greift. Wenn man dann noch direkt Details erfragen kann, ist das schon eine feine Sache.

So rundum wenn viele mal was feines gefunden haben und vorstellen, ist das eine feine Sache, so ein Vorstellungskarussell #6 

Darum gehts ja schon meist hier im Forum, vorher abchecken und feststellen, dass man nicht ins Klo greifen wird.


----------



## randio (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja, das würde ich so nicht sehen.
Ich finde es super was Ray macht, aber da er bisher recht wenig richtig hochwertiges gefischt hat, fehlen ihm einfach Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Das kommt halt mit der Zeit und Ruten. :q

By the way glaube ich, dass 90% der User allein in diesem Thread andere Anforderungen an eine Rute haben als ich.
(Bzw. User A TOTAL andere als User B)

Ausserdem sind "Empfindungen" halt recht subjektiv und nicht wirklich messbar.

Auch den ganzen Kappes mit der Kopflastigkeit, da wird halt vieles aus den Kontext gerissen. Um "Kopflastigkeit" zu definieren, müsste man genau wissen, wie jeder einzelne User/Angler die Rute hält. 2-3cm weiter vorne oder hinten machen Welten aus.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum nicht jeder Rute 50g in den Hintern geschoben wird. Die Griffe liegen bei vielen Anglern halt unterm Arm. (Elle/Speiche) Mehr kontern geht kaum...

Meine Zanderjigge wiegt bei 2,55m lediglich 112g, hat nen extrem kurzen Griff und ist mit einer 200g Vanquish sehr gut ausbalanciert, weil ich vor den Rollenfuß fasse. Bevor ICH ne 190g Rute mit 280g Rolle fischen würde, würde ICH mein Hobby an den Nagel hängen...


----------



## fischforsch (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Meine Zanderjigge wiegt bei 2,55m lediglich 112g, hat nen extrem kurzen Griff und ist mit einer 200g Vanquish sehr gut ausbalanciert, weil ich vor den Rollenfuß fasse.


Hört sich interessant an, äußerst interessant! Welches reale WG bedient denn der leichte Stecken bzw. welche Rute ist es denn?


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Meine Zanderjigge wiegt bei 2,55m lediglich 112g, hat nen extrem kurzen Griff und ist mit einer 200g Vanquish sehr gut ausbalanciert, weil ich vor den Rollenfuß fasse. Bevor ICH ne 190g Rute mit 280g Rolle fischen würde, würde ICH mein Hobby an den Nagel hängen...



Das sagst du, weil du das Budget dafür hast. Wenn du *"nur"* 300€ hättest würdest du das nicht so dahersagen. Und 300€ geben bei weitem nicht alle aus.
~400gr-440gr all in denke ist auch für jeden fischbar (160 gr Rute 280gr Rolle)

Sorry wir weichen wieder vom Thema ab.


----------



## randio (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das sagst du, weil du das Budget dafür hast. Wenn du *"nur"* 300€ hättest würdest du das nicht so dahersagen. Und 300€ geben bei weitem nicht alle aus.



Da gebe ich dir recht und das war auch nur persönlich auf mich bezogen!!! 
Ich fische halt seit etlichen Jahren auf Zander und irgendwie liegt es ja in der Natur des Menschen, dass man sich doch irgendwie immer gerne verbessern möchte. ;-)

Generell braucht eine Rute nicht sonderlich viel um einen "vernünftigen" Zanderbiss zu erkennen. Der Rest ist halt wie so oft "nice to have". (Als Beispiel, die Yasei Aspius hat nun wirklich keinen SUPER Blank, aber um nen Zanderbiss zu erkennen, reicht es meist.)

Es gibt auch Rollen um 200g in einem "normalen" Preisrahmen. Die Rarenium Ci4+ ist von P/L her, eine der bisher besten Shimano Rollen. Die 2500er wiegt round about 200g. Wer eine höhere Übersetzung mag, (ich find den Anlaufwiederstand lästig) wäre mit der Stradic Ci4+ gut bedient. Im Angebot gibbet die Röllekes für 119 Euro und bei Moritz sogar für 99 Euro.

Als Beispiel dazu noch Rays Rute und man hat eine federleichte Traum-Combo?!? Aber auch hier muss wieder jeder Einzelne, die Rute auf seine vermeintlichen Bedürfnisse abstimmen.

Es müssen aber auch nicht immer direkt Rute UND Rolle sein. 
Das kann man ja auch nach und nach kaufen.

@fischfrosch
Hearty Rise Night Attack 832 H
Das ist allerdings wieder eine richtig straffe EGI Rute.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

In etwa Zustimm' 
Meine Zandercombo wiegt in etwa 360gr

Da sind wir wieder beim Thema. JDM Ruten sind recht fortschrittlich und dem bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## wienermelange (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Auch den ganzen Kappes mit der Kopflastigkeit, da wird halt vieles aus den Kontext gerissen. Um "Kopflastigkeit" zu definieren, müsste man genau wissen, wie jeder einzelne User/Angler die Rute hält. 2-3cm weiter vorne oder hinten machen Welten aus.
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum nicht jeder Rute 50g in den Hintern geschoben wird. Die Griffe liegen bei vielen Anglern halt unterm Arm. (Elle/Speiche) Mehr kontern geht kaum...


Jein.
Ich sag mal so, bei User/Angler welche eher ordentliche kürzere Ruten fischen spielen Kopflastigkeit/Kontergewicht eher eine Untergeordnete rolle selbst bei relativ kurzer Grifflänge, weil diese wirklich schon gut ausgewogen in der Hand liegen.
Doch selbst bei ordentlichen Ruten ab ca. 2,70m finde ich es von manchen Herstellern und bei Handgebauten Ruten schon angenehm wenn Kontergewichtscheiben dazu sind was bsw. zusätzlich zusammen bis max. 35g und bei 3,00m vielleicht dann die bis max. 50g sind aber eben nicht sein müssen. Somit kann man die Rute je nach dem wie man Greift sowie ein mögliches unterschiedliches Rollengewicht miteinander relativ gut ausbalancieren und die Zusammenstellung darf dann insgesamt auch ein müh mehr Gewicht aufweisen.
Es nützt ja nichts wenn der Rutengriff ewig lang ist und man effektiv wieder eine kürzere Rute hätte.
Bei mir sollte eine Rute wenn ich mit meiner Hand ca. 2-3cm vor dem Rollenfuß Greife nicht kopflastig sein. Oftmals mache ich gerne mal den Fehler und fische aus dem Handgelenk weil das auch mal Spaß macht obwohl ich dann natürlich mit dem Anschlag eher zu spät bin. Genauso Wobble ich oft nicht über den Ellenbogen.
Manche haben mitlerweile vielleicht schon eine tiefere  Einkerbung am Ellenbogen mitentwickelt ähnlich wie ein umgedrehten V-Rutenhalter, was ein ermüdungsfreies Fischen ermöglicht.|supergri
Sicherlich ist diese Haltungstechnik schon genau die richtige.|rolleyes
Fischst Du eigentlich auch noch Deine 2,74m Rocke z.B. am Rhein oder kürzere Ruten wie die Night Attack? Finde nicht nur die 2,50m Rutenlänge ein Interessantes Zwischending von 2,40m und 2,70m sondern auch die Rute an sich sehr Interessant allerdings mußt Du mir später mal Deine Gebraucht günstiger verkaufen. Ist die Abstandslänge bei der Night Attack vom Rollenfuß bis zur Spitze eher so lang wie bei einer 2,40m oder 2,70m Rute?

Grüße


----------



## geomujo (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und ich angele fast nur aus dem Handgelenk. Das ist dann wohl der  entscheidende Unterschied. Früher hab ich auch nie aus dem Handgelenk  geangelt seit dem ich aber Ruten um die 100 Gramm habe will ich  eigentlich nichts anderes mehr - zumindest für die leichte bis  mittelschwere Angelei. 
Wie gesagt - träge Masse ...

Anschlag  setzen macht bei Ruten mit sehr weicher Spitze wenig Sinn. Entscheidend  ist die Spannung der Schnur zu halten. Man führt natürlich schon aus  Reflex eine Anhiebbewegung durch, diese verpufft aber schnell. Und das  ist ja das geniale an den weichen Ruten. Der Fisch merkt nicht, dass er  reingelegt wird, wenn er es dann merkt und flüchten will kann er weder  durch aggressives schütteln noch durch ziehen entkommen. Das kräftige  Rückgrat gibt dem Fisch den Rest. Das macht richtig Laune - erst recht  aus dem Handgelenk. Für jemanden mit guter Feinmotorik in den Fingern  ist das die bessere Methode der Rutenbedienung, da er so seien ohnehin  schon gute Fingerfertigkeit nun zielgerichtet einsetzen kann. Das ist  doch nur zu begrüßen. Offenbar waren die Chefs von DAM und Balzer über  Generationen hinweg eher Grobmotoriker 
Vollparabolische weiche Ruten sind auch nicht schlecht, aber hier hängt wirklich alles NUR an der Schnurspannung während man bei einem Semiparabolischen Rückgrat den Fisch doch etwas zielgerichteter bändigen und vor allem auch lenken kann.


EDIT:
Richtig schizofren ist aber folgendes Produkt für den europäischen Markt eines Global-Players der in seiner Heimat mit das Non-Plus-Ultra ist:

Daiwa Infinity Q Ultra Light Spin
2,40m 1-9g bei achtung festhalten *154g *Gesamtgewicht. Dafür wollen die dann noch 170€ UVP!

Ob jeh eine solche Rute verkauft wurde?!
Bei Abu wiegt die 2,47m lange Eradicator mit L-Einstufung (0,4-8g) lächerliche 85g. - Da hängt der Hammer!
Aber selbst im eigenen Haus hat man bessere Produkte wie die TEAM DAIWA MODE 3.0 UL JIGGERSPIN mit 2,26m bei 105g für fast den selben Preis.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sportex wird nächstes Jahr auch wieder einen Leckerbissen auf den Markt bringen, der vom Gewicht her vielen JDM-Ruten überlegen sein soll.

http://www.angling-international.com/efttex-nominee/sportex-air-spin/

Allerdings soll der Preis noch über dem der TiBoron liegen.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja, es gibt auch "einheimische" Ruten, die da mithalten können: 2,10 mit 107 Gramm und von den Daten her...leichter sind JDM auch nicht: [http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-r-nessa-jiggerspin-1#43099 , auch meine geliebte Mag Pro ist nicht schwer mit 119 Gramm: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/mitchell-mag-pro-lite-evx-632ml-4-18-spin-1-90m-4-18g/

Was ich nach einigem klicken und suchen tatsächlich beeindruckend finde, ist die Vielfalt an Aktionen und das Design...das es lang, leicht UND mit niedrigem Wurfgewicht aber straff gibt etc. etc...


----------



## Andal (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nach langem Grübeln habe ich entschieden, dieses JDM-Thema zu einem DIY-Thema zu machen.

1. Die Durchschnittliche Größe eines Japaners wird mit 170 cm angegeben (Quelle: http://www.laenderdaten.info/durchschnittliche-koerpergroessen.php ). Ich bin aber einen guten Kopf größer, habe auch deutlich längere Arme und größere Hände, als die Söhne des Landes der aufgehenden Sonne. JDM Produkte sind also nicht nach meiner "Schuhgröße" gemacht.

2. Mir gefällt es nicht, mich an diese unfertigen, rudimentären Griffe zu gewöhnen. Ich will etwas ganzes in der Hand haben. Mir schwebt ein durchgehender Duplongriff vor. Das geht natürlich etwas zu Lasten des Gesammtgewichtes, aber auch an einer Stelle der Rute, die sehr geeignet ist, einer Kopflastigkeit vorzubeugen, sie zu beseitigen. Wie sollten Ruten auch nicht kopflastig sein, wenn am entscheidenden Rutenende eben kein Griff mehr verbaut wird, sondern nur noch ein mickeriges Knubbelchen?


----------



## geomujo (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und ich bin mit 1,80m genau im dt. Durchschnittswert. Aber ich bin ein Hämpfling mit dünnen Ärmchen und Beinchen der aber stundenlang auf dem Rennrad sitzen kann und Strecken schaffe wovon du wohl nur träumen würdest   Nicht böse gemeint. Ich würd mir ja auch gern ab und an mal eine kräftigere Statur wünschen, zunehmen ist aber nunmal genauso schwer wie abnehmen. So hat ejder seine Prioritäten.

Ich hab nach einem halben Jahr mal wieder meine Mag Pro 662L am Wasser gehabt.
Damals dachte ich die Rute sei toll, aber letzte Woche kam ich zu der Erkenntnis dass sie nicht annähernd mithalten kann mit der Japan-Fraktion. Es ist garnicht mal so das Gewicht (108g) sondern der Blank. Im Vergleich ist dieser viel träger. Das Ködergefühl ist nicht ansatzweise so hochauflösend. Es macht deutlich weniger Spass.

Dier Mag ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich gut.
Der Rollenhalter der enuen Sportex scheint ja ein ganz übles Ding zusein.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und ich bin mit 1,80m genau im dt. Durchschnittswert. Aber ich bin ein Hämpfling mit dünnen Ärmchen und Beinchen der aber stundenlang auf dem Rennrad sitzen kann und Strecken schaffe wovon du wohl nur träumen würdest   Nicht böse gemeint. Ich würd mir ja auch gern ab und an mal eine kräftigere Statur wünschen, zunehmen ist aber nunmal genauso schwer wie abnehmen. So hat ejder seine Prioritäten.



Nimmt man ab, wird man aber nicht kleiner, bekommt kürzere Extremitäten, so by the way. 

Der Hauptgrund für mich es per DIY zu lösen, ist das japanische Griffdesign. Ich kann und will mich einfach nicht an das Nichtvorhandensein eines ordentlichen Griffes gewöhnen. Die zusätzlichen Vorteile bezüglich der Kopflastigkeit habe ich ja beschrieben.


----------



## geomujo (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und ich habe ein Problem mit EVA. 
Gegen eine schönen durchgängigen Kork-Griff ist nichts einzuwenden. Ich mag es gern wenn der Griff im Bereich des Rollenfußes schön dick ist.

Eine schöne klassische Griffgestaltung gab es bei der alten Sportex Carat-Serie. Auch die Infinity-Q Reihe hat einen erstklassigen klassich gestalteten Griff. 
Die geteilten Griffe sind halt Ausdruck der Gewichtsreduzierung.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die geteilten Griffe sind halt Ausdruck der Gewichtsreduzierung.



Und leisten damit der Kopflastigkeit Vorschub!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und taugen nur für Klein(st)fischfang!


----------



## geomujo (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt wenig träge Masse bedeutet auch höhere Agilität und die wirkt der Kopflastigkeit entgegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da haste grundsätzlich schon recht mit weniger träge Masse, weniger ist hier deutlich mehr! #6
Statische Kopflast (Hebel-Balance) ist aber anders wirkend als dynamische Trägheit (Masse). 
Die (unerwünschte) Rutenbiegung bei loslegender Beschleunigung durch die verbaute Masse ist halt das Killerkriterium für das Feeling

Andererseits darf eben die Ergonomie nicht vernachlässigt werden, sonst könnte man im Extrem auch gleich ohne Griff und nur 2 Kabelbinder für den Rollenfuß angeln. 

Irgendwas werden sich unsere lieben Einsparer-Anbieter dahingehend auch noch Neues einfallen lassen , 
meine Insync oder Biomaster ist schon kaum noch was da zum Anfassen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und ich habe ein Problem mit EVA.
> Gegen eine schönen durchgängigen Kork-Griff ist nichts einzuwenden. Ich mag es gern wenn der Griff im Bereich des Rollenfußes schön dick ist.
> 
> Eine schöne klassische Griffgestaltung gab es bei der alten Sportex Carat-Serie. Auch die Infinity-Q Reihe hat einen erstklassigen klassich gestalteten Griff.
> Die geteilten Griffe sind halt Ausdruck der Gewichtsreduzierung.





Bei dem was die Hersteller heute alles als Kork definieren ist mir EVA bzw. Duplon inzwischen lieber. Auf "Krümmelkork" habe ich keine Lust.... und guter Kork mit feinen Poren etc. kostet richtig Geld!


----------



## Andal (13. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Außerdem ist "Moosgummi" deutlich leidensfähiger, besonders im Salzwasser.


----------



## geomujo (19. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sooo, die nächste Rute ist soeben bestellt:
Abu Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR

2,64m/8-30g/146g


----------



## DeralteSack (19. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf den  Bildern sieht sie ja schon mal ganz gut aus.
Berichte doch mal, wie sie ist, wenn du sie bekommen und getestet hast.


----------



## geomujo (22. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLXn87SpKg

Da hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht für genau diese Rute die Aktion im Wurf mit Zeitlupe zu filmen.

Vollparabolische Wurfaktion. Da macht schon das zugucken  richtig Laune. Man beachte wie schnelll die Rute wieder still steht nach dem Wurf.
Und ganz ähnlich wirft sich auch die KR-X Kurodai - nur nicht ganz so parabolisch. So ab 13 gramm geht sie aber voll in die Biegung. Drunter ist der Wurf eher Spitzenbetont.

Mit der Seabass erhoffe ich mir das gleiche, nur eine Nummer kräftiger, sodass sich 20g gut werfen lassen.


----------



## DeralteSack (22. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genial!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wo hast du sie denn bestellt?


----------



## geomujo (22. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Rakuten Global
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/proshopks/item/e0036282599192/


----------



## ulfisch (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mit solchen Videos bekommt man immerhin schon mal einen Eindruck.

Ein Freund hat mich mal mehr oder weniger zufällig gefilmt wie ich mit meiner 
Argento 1032M werfe
http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/willkill11/media/Angeln%20Sommer%202014%20Greece/MVI_5884_zps668efa1f.mp4.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## ulfisch (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal bescheid ob ihr das Video sehen könnt, ich kann es in Photobucket auf dem MAC nicht abspielen|kopfkrat


----------



## chris1974 (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Firefox Developer Edition und Google-Chrome auf Unix funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Ruti Island (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf meinem MacBook klappt es auch in Safari.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## ulfisch (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ahh super dann läufts ja


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nö läuft nicht unter WIN 10.
Mist Java dingens


----------



## chris1974 (23. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wieso Java? Ich hab nirgends Java installiert.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auch auf Rechner zwei geht nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Win7 und Firefox geht.#6


----------



## heinzi (24. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Nö läuft nicht unter WIN 10.
> Mist Java dingens



Bei mir gehts mit Google Chrome


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Win10 + feuriger Fuchs  alles Gut


----------



## geomujo (24. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Okay, nachdem wir alle die technischen Gegebenheiten ausgeräumt haben nun ein Wort zum Video:

Die  Wurfaktion erinnert mich stark an die einer Sportex Carat Z (2011er  Modellreihe). Das war Grund genug für mich sie wieder zu verkaufen. Sie  schwingt viel länger nach, wenn zwar auf geringem Niveau aber sie  schwingt nach. Ich konnte 14 Ausschläge zähle also 7 Vollamplituden. Genau das macht eine Rute schwabbelig.

Bei der Abu ist die dritte Halbschwingung schon die letzte.

Genau das zeichnet mittlerweile diese modernen weichen Ruten aus, wo viele noch denken, sie sind schwabbelig. Nix da! 

Ich vermute mal die Shoregun wird ähnlich wenig nachfedern.


----------



## ulfisch (27. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
also als "schwabbelig" kann ich sie wahrlich nicht bezeichen.
Kann mit ihr problemlos Gummis und Topwaterbaits führen.

Das ist halt auch viel die subjektive Wahrnehmung, was für mich steif ist, ist bei dir weich usw.

Solange es keine einheitliche Einteilung gibt sind alle Bezeichnungen eher Richtlinien.

Ich orientiere mich im Moment am 
Längen-WG-Gewichtsverhältnis(auf ähnlichem Preis/Qualitätsniveau)


Ich komme so auf 6 Ausschläge mehr ist mMn , auch wegen der Qualität des Videos nicht zu erkennen, bei Deinem Video erkannt man dann auch nichts mehr, da er sie dann waagerecht hält und so der Blank in den Linien des Hauses dahinter verschwindet.


Der Testbericht ist jetzt von Deiner vorhergehenden Rute?

Ich tue mir da sehr schwierig, die gefühlte Aktion in sinnvolle Worte umzusetzen 
denn es ist und bleibt ein subjektiver Eindruck.

Mich würde es aber schon reizen wenn hier Ruten vorgestellt werden.
vielleicht können wir bestimmte Fixpunkte bestimmen.
So ein Auswurfvideo ist schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang.


----------



## RayZero (27. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Neues JDM Futter von Shimano - bleiben wir bei den EGI-Ruten, allerdings dieses mal etwas leichter und eher für Barsch als für Zander ... trotzdem sicherlich geiler Stock!

http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/prostaff/sephia-ss-s-803m-eging-rute-fuer-barsch/


----------



## randio (27. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Neues JDM Futter von Shimano - bleiben wir bei den EGI-Ruten, allerdings dieses mal etwas leichter und eher für Barsch als für Zander ... trotzdem sicherlich geiler Stock!
> 
> http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/prostaff/sephia-ss-s-803m-eging-rute-fuer-barsch/




 Konnte ich Anfang des Jahres mal begrabbeln.
 Gut, aber nicht besser als hier schon vorgestellte Ruten.

 Shimano schiebt noch so einiges nach und springt nun auch auf den "JDM Salzwasser = Zander und Barsch Jigge" Zug auf. ;-)

 Schade, dass ABU die gute Ruten in Übersee behält und viel 08/15 zu uns schickt. ;+

 Haste deine Palms nun schon gefischt?


----------



## Kaka (28. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zum Waten am Bach habe ich mir ein neues Schmuckstück gegönnt. Eine  wahre Pracht. Verarbeitung tadellos, superleicht und ein gewohnt toller  Palms Blank! Wird ausschließlich für kleine Minnows/Twitchbaits genutzt.  Kann es kaum abwarten! 
*
Palms Gallery GTGS-58 ML Minnow SP*

WG: 3-10 g
Länge 173 cm
Teile: einteilig
Gewicht: 63 g
Ringe: Titanium Fuji SIC Guides


----------



## randio (28. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Angeber!!! ;-)

Ist die Rute sehr weich?


----------



## Kaka (29. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Angeber!!! ;-)
> 
> Ist die Rute sehr weich?


Würde ich nicht sagen. Eher speziell. Sehr sensibel, steht aber sofort wieder in der Ausgangsposition.


----------



## RayZero (31. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Uhhhh schöne Rute [emoji106] macht sicher Fun das Teil!


----------



## RayZero (31. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So,

A-TEC-Crazee-Bass-S632L und Daiwa Exceler EA 1500 bestellt.
Mal gucken was diese JDM Gut & Günstig Kombi so taugt :q


----------



## ulfisch (31. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Zum Waten am Bach habe ich mir ein neues Schmuckstück gegönnt. Eine  wahre Pracht. Verarbeitung tadellos, superleicht und ein gewohnt toller  Palms Blank! Wird ausschließlich für kleine Minnows/Twitchbaits genutzt.  Kann es kaum abwarten!
> *
> Palms Gallery GTGS-58 ML Minnow SP*
> 
> ...



Hübsches Teil,
das Design bei Jap Forellenruten ist immer äußerst.
schick|wavey:

Ein perfekter Vorwand, sich eine Daiwa Presso http://tokyofishingexpress.jp/?product=9463 + Korknob dranzuschrauben|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Kaka (31. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hübsches Teil,
> das Design bei Jap Forellenruten ist immer äußerst.
> schick|wavey:
> 
> Ein perfekter Vorwand, sich eine Daiwa Presso http://tokyofishingexpress.jp/?product=9463 + Korknob dranzuschrauben|rolleyes|supergri



Das ist mir zu teuer. Die Rute war schon so teuer :g

Aber ich gucke grad tatsächlich nach einer Rolle. Tendiere grad zur Rarenium ci4+ 2500. 1000er mag ich nicht. Gibts Alternativen um die 200 g und drunter im Preisbereich um die 150 €? Mir fällt eigentlich kaum was ein. Oder die 3000er Rarenium. Flachere Spule und weniger Schnur nötig?!

---------

Nochmal zur Gallery: Sie wurde am Wochenende ausgiebig getestet. Köder waren der Wise Minnow von Daiwa sowie Anglers Republic Alexandra 50 und Mildred 58. Genau ihr Bereich. Größte Forelle war knapp 50 cm in der Strömung. Da gings ab an dem ultraleichten Teil. Biegung fast bis ins Handteil. Die Rute ist supersensibel, hat aber genug Rückgrat für größere Fische. Der Blank ist selbst am Griff nur minimal dicker als eine Zigarette. Mit 63 g leicht wie eine Feder. Der Wahnsinn. Ich bin verliebt :m


----------



## DeralteSack (31. August 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es ne 2500er sein soll, so ist die neue Stradic 2500 FKHG Hagane ein hübsches Stück Rolle. Silberbody, leicht, super Schnurverlegung und optisch zu vielen Ruten passend.#6


----------



## RayZero (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu teuer. Die Rute war schon so teuer :g
> 
> Aber ich gucke grad tatsächlich nach einer Rolle. Tendiere grad zur Rarenium ci4+ 2500. 1000er mag ich nicht. Gibts Alternativen um die 200 g und drunter im Preisbereich um die 150 €? Mir fällt eigentlich kaum was ein. Oder die 3000er Rarenium. Flachere Spule und weniger Schnur nötig?!
> 
> ...



Nimm die Rarenium, mit der machst du nichts falsch. Hat auch ne schön niedere Übersetzung - ideal zum Twitchen. Vielleicht findest du die Rarenium FA 2500 noch günstiger als die Neue irgendwo - die würde optisch besser zur klassischen Rute passen. Die neue Rarenium sieht schon ziemlich "High-tech" aus .


----------



## RayZero (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So hier ist sie - nochmal kurz die Fakten:

*A-TEC (Tailwalk) Crazee Bass S632L*


*JDM für 95€*
Kohlefaseranteil 98% (hochmodulierter Blank)
Länge - 1,91m
Gewicht - 93g
Power - Light
Taper - Fast *[bestätigt]*
Wurfgewicht - 0,9 - 7g
2-teilig

Fuji VSS Rollenhalter mit EVA
Fuji O-Type Ringe mit *"Deep pressed Frame"* (also keine scharfen Kanten - keine Schnurbeschädigung)

Hier mal der Vergleich zwischen Fuji SiC (wird bei den meisten JDM Spinnruten von 150-200€ benutzt) und Fuji O-Type:












Ob man so einen physikalischen "Firlefanz" beim Fischen tatsächlich merkt ist für mich doch sehr fraglich. Eventuell sind sie lauter aber das stört mich persönlich wirklich nicht.

*Es folgen Bilder von der Rute:*
























































Link zum Album: http://imgur.com/a/Wk8hY/all

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Erstes Fazit:*

-> Verarbeitung tadelos - Nippon Tackle meinte zwar die Ruten seien nicht ganz so toll verarbeitet wie die höherpreisigen Tailwalks aber ich kann auf den ersten Blink keine Makel erkennen. Alle Ringe sind in einer Flucht und gerade auf den Blank gewickelt. Wicklungen sehen gut aus - auch die Ziernähte. Rollenhalter Top - der EVA ist etwas "unsauber" eingesetzt auf einer Seite bzw. sagen wir besser etwas ausgefranzt - aber alles noch ihm Rahmen.

-> Aktion - auf jeden Fall sehr schnell mit sensibler Spitze ... genau wie ich es wollte!

-> Trockenwedeln einwandfrei - schön leicht mit ca. 90g

Werde das Ding jetzt noch mit der neuen Exceler 1500 EA verheiraten, Schnur aufspulen (3KG Tragkraft) und dann einen vernünftigen Testbericht schreiben.

Aber ich denke, wem es jetzt in den Fingern juckt: man kann seine 90€ auch für andere Dinge schlechter investieren. Einen Fehlkauf kann ich schon fast ausschließen.


----------



## vermesser (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke. Die sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## Revilo62 (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke für Deine Arbeit !!
Die Rute macht aus der Beschreibung heraus für mich ein guten Eindruck und könnte meine Spinnausrüstung für die unteren 
WG-Klassen gut ersetzen. 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> [*]Wurfgewicht - 0,9 - 7g
> Ob man so einen physikalischen "Firlefanz" beim Fischen tatsächlich merkt ist für mich doch sehr fraglich. Eventuell sind sie lauter aber das stört mich persönlich wirklich nicht.


Sollte es dich aber - du angelst vermutlich an der Rute auch mit den dünnsten Dyneemaschnüren, und da ist die Schnurschonung der wesentliche Faktor, sei es Haltbarkeit wie auch Fischresistenz für Überraschungsgäste.
Ist ja schließlich keine Wels-Paketleine mit immensen Abriebsreserven. 

Mir ist das werfen, angeln und drillen mit den dünnsten Dyneemaschnüren überhaupt DAS Kriterium für leichtes Angeln, und wenn es zu angeln wie quasi ohne Schnur und unsichtbar für den Fisch wird, dann geht die Post so richtig ab! :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schaut gut aus.

Ringdowngrade muss ja nicht  schlechter sein

Schon 'ne Schnuridee?
Sunline Troutist Area PE?[emoji6]


----------



## RayZero (1. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.
> 
> Ringdowngrade muss ja nicht  schlechter sein
> 
> ...



Dachte an die Sufix Nanobraid ... der will ich mal ne Chance geben |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal n Testbericht zur *A-tec crazee! Eging s822m
*
:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307128


----------



## vermesser (3. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Terence und Ray: Der Rollenhalter sieht irgendwie eher stylisch als bequem aus mit der kantigen Schraube von oben...oder täuscht das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Schraube ist nicht kantig sondern schön rund und glatt.


----------



## RayZero (4. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist nicht kantig - fühlt sich alles sehr gut an. Ich poste heute noch Bilder von der Exceler und der Rute (der Balance halber [emoji6])


----------



## RayZero (5. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier die ersten Bilder - passt wie die Faust aufs Auge wie ich finde - geniales P/L bei Rolle und Rute. Gefischt wird jetzt - Muss davor aber noch ins Angelcenter Schnur kaufen [emoji2]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Fein,fein..passt.

Wie ist eigentlich die Spule der EA gelagert?


----------



## Kaka (5. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So, die Gallery hat jetzt Ihre eigene Rolle. Für 108,99 musste ich zuschlagen. Ich bin recht angetan vom Trockenkurbeln. Das erste mal so ne Weltraumplasterolle. Mal sehen wie sie sich langfristig schlägt. Läuft im trockenen ähnlich wie meine Biomaster und die Kurbel sitzt sogar noch bündiger und es klappert weniger. 

Gallery + Rarenium 
Molla + Biomaster 

Forellen - und Barschkombos endgültig fertig.


----------



## geomujo (6. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Freitag abgeholt:
*Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR*






































Erster Eindruck - wie eine MeFo-Rute - also mit ziemlich hohem Tribal-Faktor. Sie ist nichts zum Twitchen. Aber sehr gut für high-speed-spinning mit langen Minnows.
Generell ist sie ziemlich "wabbelig" kommt aber schnell zur Ruhe. Aktion ist allenfalls Semi-Parabolisch bis eher Vollparabolisch. Die ganze Rute ist ähnlich geschmeidig weich wie die Kurodai.
Die Kreuzwicklung geht nicht bis zur Spitze sondern 5  Ringe davor. 3/4 der Rutenlänge ist somit kreuzgewickelt. Der Griff lädt zum bequemen anfassen oberhalb der Rolle geradezu ein. Das gefühlte Rutengewicht ist nicht viel anders als bei der 45g leichteren Kurodai.

Ich werd das erst noch ganu rauskriegen müssen wo genau die Stärke der Rute liegt.


----------



## randio (6. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Freitag abgeholt:
> *Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich lese heraus, es ist nicht 100%ig DAS, was du dir erhofft hast?


----------



## geomujo (6. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte sie mir einen Tick straffer vorgstellt.

Dass sie eher parabolisch ist war vorher schon fast klar. So war das auch gedacht. Nunja, nicht twitchen gehört nicht zum Standardprogramm bei mir, von daher bin ich da generell etwas zurückhaltender. Aber man braucht ja auch mal was anderes/alternatives. Und ich denke für die MaxRap's mit High-Speed Rolle wäre das wohl genau das richtige für die Rute. Wohl auch für dickere Shads.

Verarbeitung ist tadellos, wenn man von der kleinen Druckstelle im Griff absieht. Anfürsich gibt es keinen objektiven Grund zur Kritik.
Der erste Startring ist für Micro-Guide-Verhältnisse sehr groß mit 25mm ID.


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So Leute, habe gerade die neue Shimano Stradic FK Hagane 2500 für meine Palms Shoregun bestellt :k !!!

Sobald die Rolle da ist und mit Schnur versogt kann ich die Kombi dann endlich mal fischen und ihr bekommt natürlich einen Bericht #6 ... Mit Zander oder Dickbarsch dann hoffentlich :q


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also die Shoregun hat jetzt ne passende Rolle #6 - jetzt kann ich bald berichten :vik: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4402829&postcount=8112


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Soeben bestellt:

Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X Ajing Costum SXAS-772LT-KR
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...kr-x/ajing/SALTYSTAGE_KR-X__Ajing_Custom.html

92g bei 231cm und 0,1-10g WG - Spitze: 1,2mm Ende: 11mm
Die einzige Ajing mit Tabularer Spitze in der Serie.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Äh... ist die Spitze nicht vielleicht *tubular*, also hohl, röhrenförmig geformt?


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Je nach Schreibweise ist es eine der beiden Varianten - in jedem Fall ist sie hohl, sehr schnell und hochauflösend.


----------



## bushdoctor (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

ich greife das Thema mal auf und hoffe eure Erfahrungen können mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen Horizont ein wenig erweitert und neben dem klassischen UL-L Spinnfischen die Finesse Rigs (spez. Carolina Rig) für mich entdeckt. Da ich ungern meine Ruten umbaue war klar dass ich für diesen Zweck ein separates Stöckchen benötige … meine Tackleaffe hat mich nun mal fest im Griff :vik:

Für den Anfang habe ich eine vorhandene R´nessa Jiggerspin (2-15g-2,10m) genutzt, mit der Rückmeldung bin ich allerdings unzufrieden. Ich hatte früher beim klassischen Jiggen schon festgestellt, dass mir die Konzentration sehr schnell abhanden kommt. Dementsprechend bin ich wirklich auf einen spürbaren „Tock“ in der Rute angewiesen um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, könnt ihr mir bei folgenden Eckdaten eine Empfehlung geben:

*Technik:* Finesse Rigs (bisher mit Vorliebe C-Rig) vom Ufer
*Gewässer:* mittelgroßer Fluß, See und in Ausnahmefällen Forellenbach
*Bullet weights:* 3,5-7g als Standard, in Ausnahmefällen vermutlich max 10g
*Köder:* 2“-4“ querbeet durch die Palette
*Gewünschte Rutenlänge:* 2,20-2,40m (sonst wird es an machen Stellen eng)
*Teile:* 2
*Aktion:* klare Vorliebe für Fast/Extra-Fast
*Aufbau: *Das Fuji KR-concept hat mich bei meiner Sakura überzeugt, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das bei den sehr kleinen Ringen der Verbindungsknoten FC-Geflecht doch stark bremst (läuft bei der R’nessa besser). Ansonsten keine besonderen Vorlieben.
*Preis:* bis 200 €, wenn´s besonders gut passt max 250 €
*Marken:* bin offen für alles, hatte mir allerdings vorgenommen die Ruten von Palms zu testen nachdem doch einiges in den letzten Monaten dazu geschrieben wurde. Als passendes Modell habe ich die „Palms Lurk Shooter LRGS-76ML“ identifiziert, falls jemand sie besitzt und Feedback dazu geben mag würde ich mich freuen. 
*Bezugsquelle:* bitte EUR Raum

Besten Dank für euer Feedback!

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Kaka (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Du schreibst es unten selber, ich dachte auch sofort an die Lurkshooter als ich deinen Text gelesen habe. Ich selber habe sie (noch) nicht, aber ich würde meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass die top passt. Fische mit großer Freude eine Palms Gallery sowie eine Palms Molla. Das sind einfach absolute Topruten, sowohl von der Verarbeitung als auch vom Blank bzw. Feedback!

Ich würde ohne großes Nachdenken bestellen. Wie gesagt, obwohl ich sie nicht habe, würde ich wetten, dass du mit der dann super zufrieden bist. 

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der sie selber fischt


----------



## Revilo62 (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi bushdoctor,
ich kann zwar Dein Faible für fast/extrafast nicht unbedingt teilen, bevorzuge eher eine Aktion, wie sie typischerweise die Stradic - oder Biomasterruten haben, dennoch kann Dir sicher geholfen werden.
Wende Dich mal an RayZero, ist hier User, der ist da sehr gut informiert und hat auch die von Dir genannte Rute, ob in der gleichen Ausführung ?, kann er Dir ja selbst schreiben.
Bezugsquelle wäre in DE   http://www.lurenatic.de/de/
die sind auch sehr kompetent und beantworten Dir fast jede Frage. #6
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na das schreit doch förmlich nach einer Salty Stage Mebaru Costum:
SXMS-792LT-KR 7'9"～236.2cm 85g 0.5～10.0g PE0.1～0.5 1～4LB L（ライト）¥21,400
Schnelle feine weiche Spitze mit dominantem Rückgrat. Kostenpunkt um die 140€ Netto.


Wenns etwas teurer sein darf auch die Eradicator Mebaru Costum:
EMS-762ULT-TKR 7'6"/229cm117.0 74g 1.00-8.70mm 99%C 0.4～6g PE0.2～0.6 1～4LB UL/ｳﾙﾄﾗﾗｲﾄF/ﾌｧｰｽﾄ¥39,100
Ebenfalls mit schneller höchstsensibler Spitze. Kostet aber etwas mehr. Kostenpunkt um die 250€ Netto.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Er hat aber auch deutlich geschrieben, dass er im Euro-Raum kaufen möchte und nicht in Japan.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zumindest die Eradicatur 762ULT-TRK gibt es bei einem italienischem Händler in EURO ... aber nicht ganz billig.
http://www.sergiopesca.com/prodotti/64/115/4621/eradicator-mebaru-custom-jpn

"Rappresenta il top di gamma delle canne Abu  Garcia ed è munito del sistema Micro Guide, che dona grande sensibilità  e leggerezza a tutto il fusto. Sarà possibile, infatti, muovere con  precisione testine piombate anche di piccolissime dimensioni e sentire  ogni minima toccata sul fondo."

Der Text klingt so geil auf italienisch 

Auch die Salty Stage ist bei eBay in Euro über Paypal bestellbar. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-2-piece-rod-SALTY-STAGE-KR-X-Mebaru-Custom-SXMS-792LT-KR-/391041168109
Kommt versandmäßig zwar aus Übersee aber rein vom Bestellen her alles kein Problem. Im konkreten Fall sogar mit kostenlosem Rückversand!


----------



## RayZero (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Problem ist - viele JDM Bass Spinnruten der Klassifizierung ML gehen nur bis 10g - also 7g Bullet + 4 Inch Trailer max. Ich kann das an meiner Gekiha sehr wohl fischen (10g WG) und kann auch voll durchziehen. Je nach Trailer ist auch die Führung und der Druck ok. Normalerweiße sollte man ja nicht auf Dauer am oder über dem Maximum fischen, aber bei den JDM Spinnruten, die ich gefischt habe, trifft das nicht zu - die vertragen die paar Gramm mehr ganz gut, dann ist aber wirklich Schluss.

Für 9g + 4 Inch Trailer z.B. Keitech Easy Shiner in genannter Größe kommt man auf 14g Gesamtgewicht. Also wäre eine JDM Spinnrute mit WG 15g und Fast Taper tatsächlich ideal.

Mir ist jetzt sofort die Tailwalk Del Sol eingefallen - aber die ist wohl nicht mehr oder zumindest zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Die kommt auch von der Länge nicht ran...

Ideal und 100%ig passend könnte für dich die Palms Lurkshooter sein! Allerdings habe ich eine Shoregun - das sind noch längere Ruten mit etwas höherem WG. Eignen sich auch sehr gut fürs Distanz-Riggen, aber Tendenz geht doch für deinen Verwendungszweck ganz stark Richtung Lurkshooter!

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/sp...er-lrgs-76ml.html?search_query=lurk&results=6

Bringt eigentlich genau das, was du willst!

Nachtrag: Wenns nicht JDM sein muss, machst du auch mit der Gamakatsu Akilas 80ML nichts falsch -> http://www.angeln-shop.de/gamakatsu-akilas-80ml-mini-crank-softbait-angelrute.html


----------



## Kaka (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Akilas sollte man noch dazu erwähnen, dass sie leider wirklich extrem kratzeranfällig ist. Viele mag das nicht stören, ich habe sie deshalb wieder verkauft, da für mich ein NoGo. Sonst ist sie top. Aber sie sah nach 2-3 mal fischen schon unschön aus. Und ich behandle meine Ruten wirklich pfleglich.


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3fMmCOINNU

Da gibt es ein nettes Video von Abu-Japan wie man mit der Ajing-Rute richtig umgeht und welche Variante für was zu empfehlen ist. Bei der Gelegenheit sieht man auch nochmal die Aktion der Ruten.

Für den C-Rig wurde die Eradicator 72MHS empfohlen. Zufällig besitze ich genau dieses Modell, aber ich machte nichts mit C-Rigs, stattdessen kommt sie für tieflaufende Minnows zum Einsatz. Sie hat eine sehr sehr feste kaum biegsame Spitze über die ersten 5 Ringe (11 gesamt). Das Ködergefühl ist wirklich extrem fein und genau.


----------



## bushdoctor (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na das ging ja schnell, erstmal danke für eure Antworten #6

@ geomujo: hab mir die ABU JDM Modelle mal angeschaut, die Eradicator Ajing custom Serie macht echt einen netten Eindruck ... wobei mir 5g zusäzliches WG schon entgegen kommen würden. Bei der in Italien angebotenen passt das WG nicht ganz. 
Aus deinen diversen Berichten scheinst du einiges in der Hand gehabt zu haben, gehören da evtl. auch Palms Ruten zu? Falls ja würde mich dein Feedack zum P/L Verhältnis interessieren.
Bestellung aus Japan entfällt bei mir allerdings, ist mir ein Tick zu umständlich. 

@ kaka / RayZero: zur Gamakatsu Akilas sowie Destrada habe ich einiges gelesen, da liegen die Meinungen allerdings weit auseinander. Einzig die Empfindlichkeit scheinen fast alle zu bestätigen. Da ich nicht besonders pfleglich mit meinen Ruten umgehe, wird die bei mir vermutlich schnell total gerockt aussehen.
Bei Palms liegt der Fokus ganz klar auf der Lurkshooter, auch wenn die mir rein optisch weniger gefällt als die anderen Serien. Denkt ihr die kann man ggf. auch für Cranks und Minnows zweckentfremden? Mit kleinen Tiefläufern kommt meine Sakura nämlich gar nicht klar, leiern geht gerade noch aber twitchen ist no go.

@ Revilo: wie würdest du denn die Aktion der Stradic bzw Biomaster bezeichnen? Ich hatte vorher eine P&M Specialist Trout Lure, die war eher als regular zu bezeichnen. Vorteil: sogar Bisse auf kurze Distanz und wilde Bafo Sprünge im Bach wurden super abgefedert. Wenn Barsche allerdings spitz gebissen haben war's eher schwer. 
Mit fast/extra-fast Ruten bekomme ich subjektiv zumindest jeden Feindkontakt direkt mit, ob die am Ende auch alle gelandet werden steht auf einem anderen Blatt 


Letzte Frage in die Runde: kann mir jemand mal mehr Infos zum Thema "solid tip" und Auswirkung auf das Einsatzgebiet bzw. Führungsverhalten und Bisserkennung geben? So langsam blicke ich da nicht mehr durch ... Früher war alles einfacher, da haste nur auf's WG geschaut |uhoh:

Danke und |gutenach
Eric


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt Solids die sind eben knallhart und solche wie z.b. bei der AJ-Master von Gamakatsu die sehr sehr weich sind.

Letztere ist so weich, dass Fische den Ködern mehrmals  hintereinander attakieren, da sie nicht spüren dass es ein Köder ist.

Die harte Variante gibt Bisse am unmittelbarsten an die Hand weiter.

Tabular liegt dazwischen. Die Eradicator ist schon ne klassische UL-Rute - kann aber tatsächlich bis 10g werfen (das MH Modell). Dennoch da keine Rute mehr als 80 gramm wiegt kann man von UL sprechen.

Etwas kräftiger ist eben die Salty Stage Mebaru/Ajing.
Alternativ noch einen Tick kräftiger ist die Kurodai.


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> Na das ging ja schnell, erstmal danke für eure Antworten #6
> 
> @ geomujo: hab mir die ABU JDM Modelle mal angeschaut, die Eradicator Ajing custom Serie macht echt einen netten Eindruck ... wobei mir 5g zusäzliches WG schon entgegen kommen würden. Bei der in Italien angebotenen passt das WG nicht ganz.
> Aus deinen diversen Berichten scheinst du einiges in der Hand gehabt zu haben, gehören da evtl. auch Palms Ruten zu? Falls ja würde mich dein Feedack zum P/L Verhältnis interessieren.
> ...



Die Probleme welche Kaka mit seiner Akilas hatte teile ich nicht... Ich geh mit der um wie sau und ein paar mal mit dem Lappen drüber sieht die immer noch aus wie neu. Trotz 10 Tonnen Klarlack ist die Akilas doch relativ leicht und Ruten mit mattem Blank empfinde ich sogar als noch empfindlicher.

Ob die Lurkshooter für Cranks taugt weiß ich nicht - das hängt halt auch von den Vorlieben ab. Spezifische Crackrods sind eigentlich ziemlich weich. Am besten schreibst du einfach mal Lurenatic an, sowie du es hier getan hast. Die suchen dir dann zu 99% die passende Rute aus. Die Palmsruten sind schon ziemlich gut und ihr Geld auch wert - gilt aber für viele JDM Ruten :m

Ich kann auch noch was zur Stradic und Biomaster sagen. Die Ruten haben eine recht "weiche", besser gesagt sensible Spitze - welche aber nicht träge sondern sehr schnell ist. Die Rückschnellgeschwindigkeit ist super und das Backbone für kapitale Fische ausreichend und unterstützt das Hakensetzen beim Anschlag. Diese Aktion - Spitzenaktion - findet man in der Form auch bei vielen JDM Ruten. Nachteil der Stradic und Biomaster ist das höhere Gewicht im vergleich zu den JDM-Spinnruten. Dennoch sind beides richtig, richtig geile Stöcke - vorallem die Stradic. Die SST71M mit 2,15m fische ich am liebsten mit C, T und Drop Shot Rig - allerdings erst mit Bullets ab 7g. Ich denke sie wäre für deine Angaben etwas zu "schwer" vom Wurfgewicht her.


----------



## bushdoctor (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zu den Solid Tips: bedeutet also dass ich daraus nicht unbedingt etwas zur Härte der Spitze ableiten kann, sondern die detaillierten Angaben studieren sollte und ggf. beim Shop nachhaken muss, richtig? 

@ RayZero: die Akilas Serie (u.a. die ML Mini Crank & Softbait) gibt´s ja aktuell für einen schmalen Kurs, welches Modell nutzt du und für welchen Zweck? Wie fällt der Vergleich mit deinen Palms aus? Spezifisch bei der Rückmeldung. 
Die Beringung besteht aus Fuji K-Series, aber genauere Angaben zur Anzahl und Platzierung konnte ich nicht finden. Auf den Bildern scheinen die Ringe relativ weit vom Blank zu stehen.

Im Moment bin ich in der Tat auf dem Fast/extra-Fast Trip, bei klassichen kleinen Kranks führt das zwar tlw. zu Aussteigern aber ich bilde mir ein dass ich einerseits eine bessere Rückmeldung habe und andererseits präziser werfe.

Bei Lurenatics werde ich dann mal anklopfen, muss mir vorher nur noch deren Köderprogramm im Detail anschauen. Vermute mal der Tackleaffe wird auch dabei auf meiner Schulter sitzen … |supergri


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genau so siehts aus. 
Ich dachte auch erst Solid Tip heißt immer extrem weiche Spitze. Aber das ist sooo nicht richtig. Bei Ajing-Ruten kannst du fest von ausgehen, das Solid hier auch wirklich solide ist.

Ich mag die hohlen Spitzen eh lieber, da sie schneller und spritziger sind. Auch ist Solid, wie der Name schon sagt voll mit Kohlefaser. Also Pro Längeneinheit deutlich schwerer, was dann schwerkraftsmäßig natürlich auf das Gleichgewicht wirkt. 

Da man aber wie zu sehen war mit harten Spitzen eh ziemlich große vertikale Ausschläge hat spielt das weniger eine Rolle. Beim feinen bodennahen twitchen merkt man die schwerere Spitze allerdigs deutlich.

Wir reden hier aber von Rutengewichten von deutlich unter 100g. Insofern alles halb so wild.


Aber schon beeindruckend wie stark das feine Spinnfischen dort ausdifferenziert ist. Bei uns fängt das gerade erst so richtig an.

EDIT:
Achso ich will mir ja nicht nachsagen lassen ausschließlich Abu zu empfehlen. Darum ganz klar auch mal den Tipp hin zur Team Daiwa Mode3.0 Jiggerspin
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=2000


4 Modelle unterschiedlicher Länge mit unterscheidlichen WG. Alle sehr leicht und wahnsinnig schick. Technisch mit Fuji K und AAA-Kork, Carbonverzierungen und weiche Vollkohlefaserspitze. Also ein Gegenstück zu den Mebaru's.
Erfeulich ist der niedrige Preis von etwas über 100€ und die super Verfügbarkeit.

Bisher hat sich wohl noch keiner getraut so eine mal zu bestellen. Hätte ich damals nicht die Eradicator Mebaru gekauft, wäre die Mode3.0 ein heißer Gegenkandidat gewesen.


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Achso ich will mir ja nicht nachsagen lassen ausschließlich Abu zu empfehlen. Darum ganz klar auch mal den Tipp hin zur Team Daiwa Mode3.0 Jiggerspin
> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=2000




Das ist doch mal ein Tip #6 . Danke. Da gibts mit der "Taimen" sogar mal Modelle abseits des Kleinstköderbereichs  .


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

"Die TEAM DAIWA Mode 2.0 Taimen Ruten wurden speziell für die harten  Anforderungen der Winterangelei bei Eis und Schnee auf Huchen  konzipiert."

Passt zumindet nicht ganz hierher aber schön wenn was für dich passendes dabei ist.


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Tip #6 . Danke. Da gibts mit der "Taimen" sogar mal Modelle abseits des Kleinstköderbereichs  .



Sehr nice ... die TEAM DAIWA MODE 3.0 UL JIGGERSPIN mit 2,42und 3,5-21g WG ist mit Solidtip doch wie geschaffen für das fischen mit Rigs :l

Mir juckt es in den FINGERN! Aber teilweiße überlappen sich meine WG-Bereiche so krass ... ich brauche nicht wirklich mehr Ruten. Verdammt!

@ bushdoctor

also diese Daiwa wäre noch ne alternative zur Lurkshooter.
Solidtip ist generell ne gute Sache bei den Finesse Rigs - kannst ja mal etwas auf Barsch-Alarm und im Netz stöbern, da gibts viel Input zu dem Thema.

Ich nutze die Akilas 70MH also mit 5-30g WG als leichte Zanderjigge und für Rigs ab 9g Bullets. Die Akilas geht ziemlich Richtung Brett und eignet sich eher fürs klassische Jiggen und Faulenzen. Da finde ich die Stradic mit ihrer doch weicheren Spitze deutlich angenehmer. Im nachhinein hätte ich mir lieber eine zweite Stradic gekauft ... nicht weil die Akilas schlecht ist, sondern weil mir die Aktion für Hardbaits und Finesse Rigs bei der Stradic deutlich mehr zusagt. So wäre eine immer auf Hardbaits und eine immer auf C oder T Rig montiert und ich müsste am Wasser nicht umbauen... Genau diesen Job erledigt jetzt halt die Akilas 70MH - mit der Fische ich ausschließlich Gummikram.

Die leichtere Akilas 70 oder 80 ML ist nicht ganz so brettig und du nanntest ja glaube ich 9g bullets + 4 Inch Trailer als Mamimum. Deswegen würde ich mich eher bei Ruten bis 15 - max. 20g Wurfgewicht umschauen. Stradic STR71M und Akilas MH haben zu viel Luft nach oben und zu wenig Potential unter 10g Gesamtgewicht.

Die Akilas hat ziemlich sicher Fuji Alconite Ringe im K-Style. Das erkenne ich a) an der Farbe und b) kann es nicht sein, dass für 120€ Fuji-SiC's verbaut werden. Gelesen habe ich das nirgends, sind auch keine offiziellen Hersteller Infos - aber ich bin mir sicher das es so ist. Die Ringeinlage sieht gleich aus wie bei der Stradic und die hat zu 100% laut Hersteller Fuji Alconite Ringe.

Rückmeldung ist bei der Akilas gut - allen in allem ein feiner Stock - gibt wenig Gründe mehr Geld für eine moderne Spinnrute auszugeben.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



> Sehr nice ... die TEAM DAIWA MODE 3.0 UL JIGGERSPIN mit 2,42und 3,5-21g WG ist mit Solidtip doch wie geschaffen für das fischen mit Rigs



Das sagst du was. Aber leider mal wieder eine Rute ohne Griff. Es kann doch nicht die Welt sein, dass man die auch mal mit durchgehenden Griffen anbietet!


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir würde eine Bestellung auch große Überlappungen auslösen. Allenfalls das ganz kurze Modell wäre noch interessant. Da wollt ich aber eher in Richtung Forellenrute schauen.
Die 2,42m mit bis 21g klingt jetzt aber auch nicht so verkehrt und könnte meine Kurodai (3-21g) ergänzen. Eine Rute mit ganz weicher Solid Tip habe ich nämlich noch nicht.

Durchgehender Griff im L und UL Bereich ist fast nirgends zu finden - wohl nicht ohne Grund.

Der Preisunterscheid zwischen SiC und Alconite-Einlage ist marginal. Der komplette SiC-Satz Micro-Guides kostet 34€ mit Alconite und gut 40€ für SiC. Richtig teuer wirds erst mit Titan-Rahmen. Da kostet der Satz je 100€. Der Preisunterschied verschwindet nahezu.
Das sind jetzt Einzelhandelspreise gibt aber einen Aufschluss was für ein Preisunterscheid zwischen Stahl- und Titanrahmen die Hersteller aufwenden müssen.


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> "Die TEAM DAIWA Mode 2.0 Taimen Ruten wurden speziell für die harten  Anforderungen der Winterangelei bei Eis und Schnee auf Huchen  konzipiert."
> 
> Passt zumindet nicht ganz hierher aber schön wenn was für dich passendes dabei ist.




Ja na ob nu Huchen oder Hecht...is doch von Größe und Kampfkraft ähnlich, Köder auch  . Also ja.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja na ob nu Huchen oder Hecht...is doch von Größe und Kampfkraft ähnlich, Köder auch  . Also ja.



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Ein Hecht wirkt im Drill tot gegen einen Huchen!


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Ein Hecht wirkt im Drill tot gegen einen Huchen!



 Ja, ich meinte eher, wenn sie für Huchen taugt, taugt sie auch als schwere Spinnrute für Hecht. Leider ist die Überschneidung mit meiner Gutjahr Ruffneck sehr deutlich.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja das auf alle Fälle. Wobei sie mir als echte Huchenrute auch viel zu kleine Ringe hätte; dem Eis wegen.


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf jeden Fall ist es gut, dass es abseits des Kleinstködergewedels auch noch Ruten für richtige Fische und Köder im JDM Bereich gibt  . Nicht immer und überall sind kleine Köder und leichtes Gerät das Optimum...und bei den bisher vorgestellten Ruten handeltes es sich weitgehend um Barsch- Forellen Ruten, die allenfalls als leichte Hecht- oder Zanderrute taugen, aber schon bei einem 30er Effzett überfordert sind, geschweige denn vom 45er.


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es gut, dass es abseits des Kleinstködergewedels auch noch Ruten für richtige Fische und Köder im JDM Bereich gibt  . Nicht immer und überall sind kleine Köder und leichtes Gerät das Optimum...und bei den bisher vorgestellten Ruten handeltes es sich weitgehend um Barsch- Forellen Ruten, die allenfalls als leichte Hecht- oder Zanderrute taugen, aber schon bei einem 30er Effzett überfordert sind, geschweige denn vom 45er.



Im Spinningbereich ja - im Castingbereich gibts einige Big Bait Bomber :c


----------



## Ruti Island (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Durchgehender Griff im L und UL Bereich ist fast nirgends zu finden - wohl nicht ohne Grund.




Die Palms ShoreGun ist da eine Ausnahme. Wobei so richtig UL ist das auch nicht.

http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/shoregun/


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja ja die Shoregun :k - hoffe ich kann euch bald einen Stachelritter an der Shoregun präsentieren :q #h


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Im Spinningbereich ja - im Castingbereich gibts einige Big Bait Bomber :c



Ja, aber wenn ich mir so eine Rute aus Neugier hole, möchte ich gern bei der Statio bleiben. Und da ist die Auswahl bei den "mittelkräftigen" Ruten recht dünne, wenn ich das hier so verfolge. Ich hätte wenn dann gern eine klassische leichte Hecht- bzw. Zanderrute. Als Allroundwaffe dient mir derzeit die Fantasista Suisho Pro Spin mit 2,04 und 40 Gramm...sowas in dem Bereich würde ich auch aus dem JDM Bereich zum testen nehmen.


----------



## bushdoctor (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die TD MODE 3.0 UL Jiggerspin sieht optisch wirklich lecker aus, bin allerdings durch meine R´nessa derzeit nicht so von DAIWA in der Preisklasse überzeugt … die war ursprünglich ebenfalls mit einer UVP über 200 € angesetzt und ist am Ende für deutlich unter 100 € über den (virtuellen) Tresen gegangen.
Die Konstellation macht mir irgendwie immer Sorge, meistens bekommst du dann etwas was für den finalen Preis zwar absolut ok ist, aber de facto nicht annährend die angesetzte UVP wert ist. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es bewährte Rutenserien welche über die Jahre eigentlich max. 25-30% vom Einführungspreis einbüßen, und nicht gefühlt alle 6 Monate ver(schlimm)bessert werden.

Da ich Ruten, auch wenn sie nicht 100% der Erwartungen erfüllen, meistens behalte und weder zurücksende (nach Einweihung schwierig) noch weiterreiche, wird es irgendwann schwer die einzelnen Stöcke einer vernünftigen Verwendung zuzuführen. Der nächste Schuß sollte also sitzen, was bei online immer ein wenig schwer ist.


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> Die TD MODE 3.0 UL Jiggerspin sieht optisch wirklich lecker aus, bin allerdings durch meine R´nessa derzeit nicht so von DAIWA in der Preisklasse überzeugt … die war ursprünglich ebenfalls mit einer UVP über 200 € angesetzt und ist am Ende für deutlich unter 100 € über den (virtuellen) Tresen gegangen.
> Die Konstellation macht mir irgendwie immer Sorge, meistens bekommst du dann etwas was für den finalen Preis zwar absolut ok ist, aber de facto nicht annährend die angesetzte UVP wert ist. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es bewährte Rutenserien welche über die Jahre eigentlich max. 25-30% vom Einführungspreis einbüßen, und nicht gefühlt alle 6 Monate ver(schlimm)bessert werden.
> 
> Da ich Ruten, auch wenn sie nicht 100% der Erwartungen erfüllen, meistens behalte und weder zurücksende (nach Einweihung schwierig) noch weiterreiche, wird es irgendwann schwer die einzelnen Stöcke einer vernünftigen Verwendung zuzuführen. Der nächste Schuß sollte also sitzen, was bei online immer ein wenig schwer ist.



Verstehe - also ich habe glaube ich noch nie etwas negatives über Palms Ruten gelesen... macht mir fast schon angst. Die Lurkshooter ist wenns JDM aus Deutschland sein soll, momentan ziemlich alternativ los.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Palms ShoreGun ist da eine Ausnahme. *Wobei so richtig UL ist das auch nicht*.
> 
> http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/shoregun/



Das suche ich ja auch nicht. Bis inklusive 20 gr. darf sie schon gut wegstecken können. Sie ist ja nicht für Barsche in besserer Köderfischgröße vorgesehen. Die darf sich auch mal an einem Pollack versuchen, wenn der nicht gleich einen Meter hat. Wobei ich mich da mit ausreichend Schnur auf der Rolle auch nicht wirklich fürchten würde. Oder halt zu Hause zum zandern, oder den einen, oder anderen Rapfen ärgern.

Aber sie muss aussehen, wie eine vollständige Angelrute!


----------



## Ruti Island (23. September 2015)

Andal schrieb:


> Das suche ich ja auch nicht. Bis inklusive 20 gr. darf sie schon gut wegstecken können. Sie ist ja nicht für Barsche in besserer Köderfischgröße vorgesehen. Die darf sich auch mal an einem Pollack versuchen, wenn der nicht gleich einen Meter hat. Wobei ich mich da mit ausreichend Schnur auf der Rolle auch nicht wirklich fürchten würde. Oder halt zu Hause zum zandern, oder den einen, oder anderen Rapfen ärgern.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber sie muss aussehen, wie eine vollständige Angelrute!




Aber auch dafür sind doch Modelle dabei!


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

In Japan schon. Aber ich bin so altbacken, dass ich hier im Lande kaufen möchte und da wirds knapp, sehr knapp. Darum wirds wohl eine Winterarbeit werden. Dann wird ein schöner Blank aufgebaut. Da hänge ich mich dann notgedrungen an eine Sammelbestellung mit dran. Dann wird gebaut und ausgewogen, welches Rollengewicht passend ist. Dann noch eine Rolle finden, eine Schnur und am Ende werde ich wohl dem Wahnsinn und dem Bankrott anheim gefallen sein.


----------



## RayZero (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So ich habe die Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin 802MLXS 3.5-21g 2.42m jetzt mal bestellt :q ... für unter 100€ könnte das doch wieder etwas feines sein! Hab noch keine Rute mit Solidtip - also schon wieder eine Ausrede parat |bla:.

Crazee Bass 1,91m 1-7g (Spitzenaktion), Gekiha 2,01m 1,8-10g (Spitzenaktion), Abu Veritas 2,19m 3-15g (Parabolische Aktion bis ins Handteil), Team Daiwa 3,5-21g (Spitzenaktion + Solidtip), Akilas MH 2,10m 5-30g (Angedeutete Spitzenaktion - eher Besenstielaktion), Stradic 2,15m 10-35g (Spitzenaktion), Palms Shoregun 2,68m 12-35g (Semiparabolische Aktion) ... Ohje 7 Ruten unter 40g Wurfgewicht |kopfkrat :q ...


----------



## vermesser (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ruti Island (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> In Japan schon. Aber ich bin so altbacken, dass ich hier im Lande kaufen möchte und da wirds knapp, sehr knapp. Darum wirds wohl eine Winterarbeit werden. Dann wird ein schöner Blank aufgebaut. Da hänge ich mich dann notgedrungen an eine Sammelbestellung mit dran. Dann wird gebaut und ausgewogen, welches Rollengewicht passend ist. Dann noch eine Rolle finden, eine Schnur und am Ende werde ich wohl dem Wahnsinn und dem Bankrott anheim gefallen sein.


 
 Das hört sich sehr interessant an.
 Wenn ich die nötigen Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten hätte würde ich sowas wohl auch mal machen.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist mein Erstling bei den leichten Spinnruten:



Der Blank stammt von einer 8 ft Fliegenrute der Klasse # 4, ist 240 cm lang und alles zusammen wiegt die Rute auch bloß 102 gr.
Dafür lassen sich aber auch Goldkopfnymphen noch halbwegs ein paar Meter werfen. Die Aktion ist natürlich die einer Fliegenrute und fürs Fischen mit Gummis schon sehr, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber mit Kleinstwobblern am Forellenbach ist es eine Schau.


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ach du Kacke ... 
Der Rollenhalter erinnert mich extrem stark an meine allererste Rute überhaupt. Das war eine 1,65m Fiberglasrute mit 3 Alu-Ringe und eben einem solchen Rollenhalter einer DDR-Standard-Marke. Regelmäßig flog mir da die Rolle ab und ins Wasser. Letztendlich konnte man das Ding nur gebrauchen, wenn man mit Pflaster den Rollenhalter mit 20 Windungen überklebt  Mit dieser Rute hatte ich mein bis heute größten Karpfen, der nicht allzu groß war.

Hoffe da hat sich was getan in 30 Jahren


Auf die Mode 3.0 bin ich echt mal riesengespannt. Kaum ein Schwein kennt sie, kein Händler hat sie aber scheint n echter Knaller zusein.


Bei mir sind nun auch schon wieder 7 Ruten bis 30g vorhanden die 722ML Veritas wird wohl verkauft.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da kannst du dich aber auch täuschen. Wenn es die richtigen Schieberinge sind und der Kork wirklich präzise geschliffen ist, dann ist diese Rollenmontage etwas für die Jahrzehnte. Da wackelt nichts und das hält bombenfest. Und noch leichter geht es nicht!


----------



## bushdoctor (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

so einen Rollenhalter habe ich auch an meiner Drachkovitch Rute, war am Anfang skeptisch aber letztenendes kannst du damit ganz gut die Balance je nach Rolle und Anwendungszweck anpassen. 
Langzeiterfahrung habe ich damit allerdings nicht, bin mit der Rute in den letzten Jahren max. 1-2 p.a. am Wasser. Irgendwie hat sich bei mir alles in Richtung UL-L verschoben ...


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> so einen Rollenhalter habe ich auch an meiner Drachkovitch Rute



Ist das die mit so knapp 50 gr. Wurfgewicht und keine 270 lang? Mir fällt grad die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr ein... "leure irgendwas", oder so. Hatte die mal zum Test gehabt. War schwer begeistert von der Rute!


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aFQ89iTrLE

Da gibt es ein Produktvideo zur Mode3.0 aus Osteuropa
TDMS762ULXS-AD

und hier http://www.bestfishing.hu/termekek/fullsize/daiwa_td_mode3_ul_jigger.jpg ein hochauflösendes Produktfoto
Man erkennt dass die Einspleissung vom Spitzenring über 3 Segmente bis zum  viertem Ring geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist das die mit so knapp 50 gr. Wurfgewicht und keine 270 lang? Mir fällt grad die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr ein... "leure irgendwas", oder so. Hatte die mal zum Test gehabt. War schwer begeistert von der Rute!




Drachko Astucit Leurres heißt die glaub ich.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genau! Besten Dank!! #6


----------



## geomujo (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.purefishing.jp/blog/2015/04/post_1703.html

Und hier mal ein Eindruck davon, was mit einer Ajing so alles rausgeholt werden kann. Es bezieht sich zwar auf eine etwas ältere nicht mehr gelistete Serie (wobei ich mir da auch nicht sicher bin, der Bericht ist von 2015) zeigt aber wohin die Reise auch mit UL und L geht. Sieht genau so aus wie die Hechte die ich überwiegend hier fange.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> So ich habe die Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin 802MLXS 3.5-21g 2.42m jetzt mal bestellt :q ... für unter 100€ könnte das doch wieder etwas feines sein! Hab noch keine Rute mit Solidtip - also schon wieder eine Ausrede parat |bla:.
> 
> Crazee Bass 1,91m 1-7g (Spitzenaktion), Gekiha 2,01m 1,8-10g (Spitzenaktion), Abu Veritas 2,19m 3-15g (Parabolische Aktion bis ins Handteil), Team Daiwa 3,5-21g (Spitzenaktion + Solidtip), Akilas MH 2,10m 5-30g (Angedeutete Spitzenaktion - eher Besenstielaktion), Stradic 2,15m 10-35g (Spitzenaktion), Palms Shoregun 2,68m 12-35g (Semiparabolische Aktion) ... Ohje 7 Ruten unter 40g Wurfgewicht |kopfkrat :q ...




Bin gespannt. Vor allem ob die Rute sich weich anfühlt oder ob die 21 gr WG echt sind. 

Die Palms Shoregun hatte ich schon in der Hand. Echt klasse Rute, jedoch zu lang. Die Akilas zu hart, finde ich... Die Stradic ist wirklich echt klasse, hat für meine nächste Rute aber zu viel WG.
Die 702er Rocksweeper gab es nicht mehr. Die HR Evolution 7-21 gr WG hat mir bisher am besten gepasst. Ist mit mit 179€ aber zu teuer.
Was kennt ihr noch so um die 20-25 gr WG in etwa 2,20-2,40m?


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die wäre ja was, wenn sie 40 cm länger wäre: Xzoga Shitenno Seiryuu SR-S 62 M2

http://www.tackleking.de/xzoga-angelruten/552-xzoga-shitenno-seiryuu.html


----------



## Angler9999 (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

so in etwa#6


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

War grad eben auf der HP von Zenaq Rods... die hätten haargenau das, was du und ich suchen. Zum Glück stehen keine Preise dabei.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genau, zum Reis essen nehme ich etwas anderes:q
Für die Barsche, wo auch mal n´Hecht da sein kann ne etwas griffigere.


----------



## DeralteSack (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hänge mich interessehalber hier auch mal mit ran.

Suche auch etwas im Bereich 3-20gr.

Hier werden ja immer wieder schöne Ruten genannt.

Die Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin 3.5-21g hört sich recht gut an. 

Hat denn jemand schonmal die 
*Spro Hypalite*
als 76S Mini Crank & Micro Baits oder 66S Crank & Jighead gefischt und könnte etwas zu ihr berichten?

Primär für kl. Wobbler, ab und zu Spinner, auch mal ne Zykade oder Oberflächenhummel, ggf. kl. Finesserigs oder ggf. auch mal nen kl. Jig.

Ziele sind Barsch, Forelle und sonstiges Jagdgut in gr. Bächen und kleinen Flüssen.

Länge ca. 1,80m bis 2,20m +/-.

(Wenn ich das nochmal selbst so lese, da suche ich wohl ne goldeierlegende Wollmilchsau, die auch noch Dukaten s... kann.)

Gerade hier in diesem Themenrutenbereich denke ich, dass ich fündig werden kann.


----------



## bushdoctor (23. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Andal: meine schimpft sich Astucit Drachkovitch Prestige II, ist 2,75m lang und WG bis 80g. Ist aber etwas älter, vermutlich aus 2007-08.

Bei Zenaq habe ich gerade mal reingeschaut, die gleichen Modelle werden in DE tlw. 200 eur günstiger als in FR angeboten. Bei Preisen > 500 EUR aber definitiv nicht in meinem Spektrum #t


----------



## MIG 29 (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Graphiteleader Tiro EX GOTXS 792ML, 2,36 cm, Wg 4-22 g.


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Tiro Serie hatte ich auch mal im Auge - Vor allem die "Zanderjigge" der Serie. War dann allerdings teurer und schwerer als die Shoregun. 

@Robert ich kann ja nachher gerne mal suchen ob ich was finde - aber wenn dir die 179€ für die HR zu viel waren - wo liegt dann genau deine Schmerzgrenze?


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Graphiteleader Tiro EX GOTXS 792ML, 2,36 cm, Wg 4-22 g.



...und man muss noch extra einen Griff nachrüsten.


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Akilas (ist ja zumindest auch in Japan designed worden, 
also etwas JDM schlummert in ihr :q), nicht das wir uns falls verstanden haben.

Also die 70MH ist definitiv als "Rig-Tauglich" einzustufen, allerdings ist sie halt echt sehr straff. Man muss sofort anschlagen, denn anders als bei der sensiblen Spitzenaktion hat ein Barsch/Zander null Chance den Köder einzusagen, ohne dass er bei der Akilas gegen die harte Spitze läuft.

Beginnt bei 10g Bullets und endet bei 30g + 4 Inch Trailer ...
Unter 10g leidet die Rückmeldung wie ich finde - für alles unter 10g ist man bei ML - also bis 15g gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MIG 29 (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> ...und man muss noch extra einen Griff nachrüsten.



Warum? Ich fische eine MC Volkey Over Seven 762ML, 2,30 m - Grifflänge 25 cm und es fischt sich Prima. Mit einer 3000 Rolle ist die Rute sehr gut ausbalanciert. Kein Problem, meine Hände tun nicht weh.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> ...und man muss noch extra einen Griff nachrüsten.





MIG 29 schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil *ich* das an Ruten die *mir* sind einfach grottenhäßlich finde. An Karpfenruten kann ich geteilte Griffe mit einem großen Schluck Schnapps beim Einkaufen ja grad noch hinnehmen. Aber an allen anderen Rutentypen ist ein geteilter Griff *für mich ein totales No Go*!

Mir hat auch bis jetzt noch keiner schlüssig erklären können, wozu das wirklich gut sein soll. Ja klar... Gewichtseinsparung und im nächsten Satz wird beweint, dass die Rute zur Kopflastigkeit neigt.

*Anyway... ich finde, dass es scheusslich aussieht. Für mich Grund genug!*


----------



## bushdoctor (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Nachtrag, über´s Wochenende teste ich noch mal die diversen Bullets und Köder und dann wird eine Entscheidung getroffen.
Meine bisherigen Versuche habe ich alle mit 1/8oz. (3,5g) bzw. 3/16oz. (5,3g) gestartet, Ködergröße max 3". Hatte aber auch sehr wenig Strömung, vermute mal in den nächsten Wochen/Monate sieht das anders aus. 

An meinen Knoten zwischen FC und Hauptschnur muss ich auch noch ein wenig arbeiten, die kosten mich derzeit noch einiges an Wurfweite. Könnt ihr da etwas empfehlen?
Ich nutze den Albright weil ich den schon seit jeher zum verbinden von unterschiedlich dicken Schnüren kenne, habe jetzt allerdings gesehen dass es einen verbesserten Albright gibt. Der "Slim Beauty" wird ebenfalls gelobt, müsste ich mir allerdings komplett neu erlernen. Was empfehlt ihr mit Blick auf die tlw. sehr kleinen Ringe der JDM Ruten?


----------



## MIG 29 (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Andal, kein Grund sich aufzuregen. 

Ich finde solche Ruten einfach genial und Kopflastig sind nicht alle,  zumindest meine Rute nicht.
Karpfenangelei ist für mich NO GO. Nur Spinn.

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## jranseier (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir hat auch bis jetzt noch keiner schlüssig erklären können, wozu das wirklich gut sein soll.



Weniger Material zu verbauen --> Senkung der Herstellungskosten --> als Besonderheit beworben --> Erhöhung des Verkaufspreises --> Gewinnmaximierung

Keiner sagt, dass das für Dich oder den Angler gut sein soll 

ranseier


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> An meinen Knoten zwischen FC und Hauptschnur muss ich auch noch ein wenig arbeiten, die kosten mich derzeit noch einiges an Wurfweite. Könnt ihr da etwas empfehlen?
> Ich nutze den Albright weil ich den schon seit jeher zum verbinden von unterschiedlich dicken Schnüren kenne, habe jetzt allerdings gesehen dass es einen verbesserten Albright gibt. Der "Slim Beauty" wird ebenfalls gelobt, müsste ich mir allerdings komplett neu erlernen. Was empfehlt ihr mit Blick auf die tlw. sehr kleinen Ringe der JDM Ruten?



Ich mache immer den doppelten Grinnerknoten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxmABu8HcQI

Außerdem mache ich das Fluo selten länger als 70 cm und das lässt sich dann auch werfen, ohne dass der Knoten durch den ersten Leitring muss.


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

"Weniger Material zu verbauen --> Senkung der Herstellungskosten  --> als Besonderheit beworben --> Erhöhung des Verkaufspreises  --> Gewinnmaximierung"

Zu kurz gedacht. Es ist einfacher einen durchgehenden Griff zu montieren als 2 geteilte Stücke. Zum einen erhöht sich die Anzahl an Übergängen zum Blank von 1 auf 3, zum Anderen werden mehr Arbeitsschritte nötig um die fertige Rute zu erreichen. Die Ersparnis durch weniger Materialeinsatz ist da absolut vernachlässigbar; Plastik und Kork kosten nicht die Welt.

Von daher kann der Einwurf der angeblichen Kostenersparnis getrost negiert werden.

In erster Linie ist der geteilte Griff ein Tribut an den Leichtsgewichtsanspruch. Warum solte man einen Vollgriff verbauen wenn 95 Prozent der Zeit die Rute nur an den bekannten 2 neuralgischen Punkten angefasst wird, nämlich der Bereich um den Rollenhalter und das Ende. Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit für einen durchgehenden Griff. Durchgehende Griffe eignen sich in erster Linie für schwere Ruten bei dem man tatsächlich die Position öfters wechselt.

Bei superleichtem Gerät reduziert sich die Betouchung nunmal nur auf die beiden Punkte. Insofern will ich euren Anpruch an die Griffgestaltung nicht mitschleppen müssen. Bei mir zählt jedes Gramm.


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine Güte, wieviel macht das denn aus, spürbar ist es eh nicht, da es einer Kopflastigkeit eher entgegen wirkt. Da hat Andal recht.

Im Prinzip hab ich mich auch nur mit Grausen an die geteilten Griffe gewöhnt...gibt ja kaum noch was anderes bei Spinruten. Am besten is es denn noch, wenn da irgendsoein unergonomisches Rollenhalterdings verbaut is...bei schwererem Angeln kriegste da wirklich Krämpfe (Shotgun Vol. II ist da so ein Beispiel, wenn auch kein JDM).

Gibt es einen japanischen "Gerlinger", wo man mal gucken kann, was die alles so haben? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die in Japan nur diese Fitzelruten haben bis auf wenige Ausnahmen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibt es einen japanischen "Gerlinger", wo man mal gucken kann, was die alles so haben? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die in Japan nur diese Fitzelruten haben bis auf wenige Ausnahmen?




http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/en/osCsid/4dc35b7e5e4cc1364a04906e7bbd97b7/

#h


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal so zum Überblick, ist wohl sowas ähnliches:
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...eshwater/reel/daiwa-baitcast/daiwa-t3-mx.html

Umrechnungskurs:  1 Eur = 135 Yen oder 1 Yen = 0,0075 EUR

Ich glaub, die angeln da teilweise ganz anders und sind auch viel kleiner als wir, da brauchen die eben so ne leichten Ruten |bigeyes

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Darket (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde das als interessierter Leser dieses Threads auch ganz spannend. JDM legt ja nahe, dass die für japanische Zielfische konzipiert sind. Auf was angeln die denn damit? Ich meine hierzulande angeln wir auf Hecht teilweise mit ganz schönen Kloppern von Ruten und das nicht nur mit den ganz dicken Ködern. Wenn ich teilweise Leute sehe, die am Wasser ganz gezielt erstmal nen 10g Spinner an ihre 80g Rute hängen, aber das am 15kg Stahvorfach mit Karabiner in Hochseegröße (etwas übertrieben, aber nur etwas), Frage ich mich immer, ob das nicht etwas überzogen ist. Ist das nur hier so und dir Japaner fangen auch große Fische, nur mit deutlich zarterem Gerät? Oder angeln die da nur auf Kleinfische? Ich tippe ja eher auf ersteres, habe aber tatsächlich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Frage mal anders gestellt, was kriegen wir ausser den Vids der Pros aus Japan mit, ausser man war mal selbst da oder hatte das Glück, einen Japaner traditioneller Weise angelnd zu erleben, ich meine hier in Europa. Die freuen sich wie kleine Kinder über jeden Fisch, den sie zuppeln.
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, japanischen Angler beim Karpfenangeln zuzuschauen, war schon ziemlich interessant mit den superweichen Ruten und Multis drauf. nicht dass sie nix gefangen haben, hatten aber erheblich Probleme mit den europäischen Gewichten. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich das gefühl, was bei uns ankommt ist mehr oder weniger nicht das, was die Japaner benutzen, sondern eher HighTec, davon ab sind die Japaner ja auch sehr technikbekloppt

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das meiste was vom "japanischen Angeln" hier ankommt, besteht aus allen möglichen Formen des Meeresangelns, vorzugsweise dem mit künstlichen Ködern aller Gewichtsklassen, dann noch etwas Angeln auf Schlangenkopffische und Schwarzbarsche. Die zu letzt genannten Arten natürlich außerhalb von Japan. Von den japanischen Spielarten des Naturköderfischens vom Ufer aus auf Meeresfische hört man schon viel weniger. Wer kann z.B. schon was mit dem Begriff "Iso tsuri" etwas anfangen?

Japanisches Karpfenangeln ist auch ganz etwas anderes, als das was wir kennen. Das geht schon mal bei den Karpfen an. Japaner meinen da nämlich den Crucian Carp, also die Karausche und eben nicht den Cyprinus Carpio. Deswegen auch die eklatanten Unterschiede beim Gerät.

Dazu kommt dann noch ein sehr wahrscheinlich ganz kleiner Kreis bestbetuchter Japaner, die sich das Angeln auf edle Binnenfische, wie z.B. Lachse leisten können, oder "Tenkara" Fliegenfischen auf kleinere Salmoniden betreiben. Binnengewässer sind im dichtbesiedelten Japan bestimmt astronomisch teuer und exclusiv... glaube ich jedenfalls.

Recht auffällig ist aber, wie viele japanische Angler in den Videos C&R betreiben, wo man den Söhnen der aufgehenden Sonne doch nachsagt, das sie wirklich alles essen, was aus dem Wasser kommt und frisch ist.


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Geil, bei Daiwa gibt es Forellen-Stipp/Kopfruten mit schönem Korkgriff:
http://www.daiwaweb.com/jp/fishing/item/rod/ten_rd/ten_enshou_sf/index.html

Oder diese komischen Kopfruten der Hera-Klasse
http://www.daiwaweb.com/jp/fishing/item3/rod/hera/index.html

Preise gehen da bis 400.000Yen hoch für Kopfruten! Das sind getrost an die 4000€!
9 Meter bei 193g!!!!
http://www.daiwaweb.com/jp/fishing/item/rod/hera_rd/hera_fx/index.html


----------



## randio (24. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Akilas (ist ja zumindest auch in Japan designed worden,
> also etwas JDM schlummert in ihr :q), nicht das wir uns falls verstanden haben.
> 
> Also die 70MH ist definitiv als "Rig-Tauglich" einzustufen, allerdings ist sie halt echt sehr straff. Man muss sofort anschlagen, denn anders als bei der sensiblen Spitzenaktion hat ein Barsch/Zander null Chance den Köder einzusagen, ohne dass er bei der Akilas gegen die harte Spitze läuft.
> ...



Irgendwie differenzierst du immer zwischen "jiggen" und "riggen". Ich bin etwas irritiert, wo liegt denn für dich der große Unterschied ob du nun klassisch mit dem Bleikopp fischt, oder ob du z.B. das T-Rig verwendest? Das ist lediglich eine Frage! Was du dir aber in den letzten Monaten zumindest an theoretischem Wissen angeeignet hast, ist schon mal nicht schlecht!

Vielleicht könntest du auch mal in deinen Augen "Rig-Tauglich" oder "Rig-Untauglich" definieren. Um es nicht zu verkomplizieren, am besten erstmal nur C und T-Rig.


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Irgendwie differenzierst du immer zwischen "jiggen" und "riggen". Ich bin etwas irritiert, wo liegt denn für dich der große Unterschied ob du nun klassisch mit dem Bleikopp fischt, oder ob du z.B. das T-Rig verwendest? Das ist lediglich eine Frage! Was du dir aber in den letzten Monaten zumindest an theoretischem Wissen angeeignet hast, ist schon mal nicht schlecht!
> 
> Vielleicht könntest du auch mal in deinen Augen "Rig-Tauglich" oder "Rig-Untauglich" definieren. Um es nicht zu verkomplizieren, am besten erstmal nur C und T-Rig.



Guten Morgen |wavey:

Beim klassischen Jiggen oder Faulenzen stört mich eine Rute mit Besenstielaktion (a la Mag Pro oder Akilas) nicht so eklatant wie beim T- & C-Rig. Mittlerweile fische ich zwar lieber Ruten mit sensibler Spitze und entsprechendem Rückgrad, sowohl beim Jiggen/Faulenzen mit Gummifisch also auch bei den Rigs, aber dennoch haben die zwei Methoden für mich einen Unterschied. Beim Gummifisch am Jigkopf ist die Bisserkennung  eigentlich nicht so das Thema, denn der Fisch saugt Bleikopf+Trailer ein und man kann den Anhieb recht zügig setzen. Da kommt einem eine recht straffe Rute sogar entgegen. Bei den Rigs finde ich die Bisserkennung deutlich schwieriger (vor allem beim C-Rig), da Gewicht und Köder getrennt sind. Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn das Rig kurz auf Grund liegt und der Fisch sich den Köder währenddessen schnappt. Ist die Spitze in diesem Fall weicher, kann der Fisch den Köder noch widerstandsloser einsaugen und man kann beim Anhieb kurz warten, ohne dass der Fisch misstrauisch wird. Ich finde das Hakensetzen beim Offset eh schon schwer genug - da hilft es dann auch wenn man nicht sofort anschlägt.

Also Großartige unterschiede sind das jetzt nicht - mir ist auch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich da so differenziere. Letztendlich ist es eine persönliche Vorliebe für entweder brett harte Ruten oder eher sensible.


----------



## fischforsch (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es eine persönliche Vorliebe für entweder brett harte Ruten oder eher sensible.


Genau das ist es! Einige bevorzugen schon immer eher sensible Ruten (z.b. ala Rocksweeper) für die Gufi-Angelei als die allseits beliebten Zanderbretter.
Konnte diese Knüppelrutenliebhaber nie so recht verstehen und m.M.n. wurde da ein falscher Hype losgetreten dem viele blind gefolgt sind.
Meistens kommen auch viele von den Knüppeln ab, wenn Sie zum ersten mal eine schnelle/straffe (auf die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit bezogen) Rute mit sensibler Spitze gefischt haben.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Problem ist auch, dass relativ viele Angler ihre ersten Erfahrungen überhaupt beim Zanderfischen machen, kann man ja sehr häufig lesen, hab grad meinen FS gemacht und möchte auf Zander fischen .... und dann möchte man auch nix verkehrt machen, es wird dem Mainstream gefolgt
Dann kommt die Ernüchterung, der "TOCK" bleibt aus, man hat auf größere Entfernungen keinen direkten Kontakt zum Jig und verpasst die eine oder andere Chance.
Für mich ist eine sensible Spitzenaktion mit einem harten Rückrad auch das Maß der Dinge und auch etwas flexibler, was die Köderwahl betrifft.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist genau was ich letztes Jahr versucht habe, zu diskutieren. Schnell ist nicht gleich hart usw.
Gestern war ich wieder mal im Laden und fragte nach einer Barschrute. Der wirklich fachkundige Verkäufer meinte.... also du willst ne harte Rute ... Wie lang? 
Ich sagte nö, ich suche eine schnelle Rute, keine harte. Er hat mich kurz angeschaut, als ob ich japanisch spreche.

Damit will ich sagen, das viele die Begriffe verwechseln oder sogar nicht wissen, was damit gemeint ist, weil sie noch nie den Unterschied in der Hand hatten.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hart und Barsch - passt ja auch sensationell zusammen#6, kein Wunder, dass ne Menge Fische aussteigen oder mit zerfetzten Mäulern rumschwimmen 
Ist aber auch nicht ganz einfach, das Wurfgewicht und die Aktion in Einklang zu bringen
verschärft wird das Thema ja dann noch, wenn dann ausschließlich dehnungsarme ( freie) Geflechte zum Einsatz kommen.
Interessant wird es dann richtig, wenn die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht wird ala ich möchte Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Waller fischen und das mit Spinnern, Blinker, GuFi und Finess-Ködern aber möchte nur eine Rute

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sucht euch Verkäufer, die auch mit der Fliege fischen, denn die kennen den Unterschied!


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Du bist gut, nördlich des Weißwurschtäquators wird es da aber eng...:q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Muckimors (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Meistens kommen auch viele von den Knüppeln ab, wenn Sie zum ersten mal eine schnelle/straffe (auf die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit bezogen) Rute mit sensibler Spitze gefischt haben.



volltreffer !!!! genauso war es auch bei mir. Hab jetzt ne Majorcraft - straffe rute bis 7 gr. mit sensibler spitze. Ein einziger traum die Rute. und auch starke fische sind überhaupt kein problem damit. Die "Telefonmast-Ruten-Zeit" ist bei mir für immer vorbei. 

gruss muckimors


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die "Telefonmast-Ruten-Zeit" ist bei mir für immer vorbei. 

gruss muckimors[/QUOTE]



Leider bei vielen nicht. Siehe die Suche Threads hier im Board.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen in die Japanrunde! !
Ohne jetzt den Goggel, SuFu oder sonstiges gequält zu haben, frag ich mal in die Runde. ..
Gibt es auch Schöne Ruten aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne die so 3.00m besser 3.30m sind mit denen sich Gummis von 8-11cm fischen an 30-80gr Köpfen fischen lassen??


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja, aber ein wenig kommt das auch auf die Rute an. Die Mag Pro in den stärkeren Ausführungen ist zweifellos ein Brett. Die leichte mit 8 Gramm aber eher nicht, die ist eher schnell und sensibel.

Das es grundsätzlich von Vorteil ist, wenn die Rute eher sensibel als brettig is, ist schon klar...ich empfinde es aber so, dass beim Zanderangeln (und NUR da) ein Brett von Vorteil ist, da die Fische besser und sicherer hängen.
Bei Barsch und Hecht ist schnell und sensibel besser, meine Meinung.

Ich fange, wenn ich denn Zander fange, die eher mit der Mag Pro oder der Aspius (wobei die auch kein richtiges Brett is) als mit meiner Fantasista Suisho...wobei die sehr schnell, aber kein Brett is...Zander hängen an der eher selten und bescheiden.

Auf Barsch sind brettige Ruten Rotz, auf Hecht eher auch.


----------



## Darket (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Aspius ist verglichen mit anderen die ich zum Zanderangeln in der Hand hatte wahrlich kein Brett. Habe mir die kürzlich ja zugelegt als Upgrade zur Vengeance Shad mit der ich nie glücklich geworden bin und bin v.a. über das hohe Maß an Sensibilität begeistert. Ich bin auch auf den Zug der sehr harten Ruten eingestiegen und habe es bereut. Bei leichteren Ruten sieht das aber anders aus. Habe im Urlaub kürzlich eine geliehene, super billig Telerute mit lausiger Verarbeitung von Mitchell gefischt. Hätte ein WG zwischen 3 und 12g und war wirklich straff. Das wiederum hat mir gut gefallen. Bin damit mit kleinen Gummis auf Barschartige gegangen und hab auch gefangen. Ging echt gut damit.


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich sag ja, die Aspius ist ein schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Anfang Oktober kann ich mir dann eine passende Rolle für meine neue Rocke leisten :m ... bin mal gespannt ob sie die Aspius entsprechend ersetzen kann bzw. ob sich das Upgrade gelohnt hat


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marc,
tolle web-Site hast Du Dir da gebastelt, schon jetzt sehr informativ und .... mit den Fischen kommt auch noch #6

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Revilo, danke freut mich das sie dir gefällt. Ja Fische dürften sich ruhig ein paar mehr melden aber bin nichts anderes gewohnt im Exil der Gewässerlosen [emoji23]


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zwar keine JDM direkt glaube ich, aber ein Einstieg in die Welt der geilen Ruten: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-Fantasista-Nano-Spin-180m-5-25g zu einem super Kurs.

Oder ist die gar JDM?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Japanrunde! !
> Ohne jetzt den Goggel, SuFu oder sonstiges gequält zu haben, frag ich mal in die Runde. ..
> Gibt es auch Schöne Ruten aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne die so 3.00m besser 3.30m sind mit denen sich Gummis von 8-11cm fischen an 30-80gr Köpfen fischen lassen??


Hat da keiner von Euch nen Tipp oder ne Idee???
Ich such noch ne Gummitaugliche Kutter Rute. ... die  Shimano Wild Romance Power Game 3.30m ist auf dem freien Markt ja nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Und sonst gibt meine Recherche im Rutenwald wenig bis nix passendes her!!
Daher die Frage nach JDM!


----------



## Darket (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zwar keine JDM direkt glaube ich, aber ein Einstieg in die Welt der geilen Ruten: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-Fantasista-Nano-Spin-180m-5-25g zu einem super Kurs.
> 
> Oder ist die gar JDM?



Kann es sein, dass Abu die aus dem Programm nimmt oder ein Nachfolger vor der Tür steht? Die ging neulich irgendwann auch mal bei Fischdeal für nen ähnlichen Preis über den Tisch (und war ganz zackig ausverkauft) und wenn die UVP bei über 400 Euro liegt, sie jetzt aber wiederholt  unter 150 verkauft wird, könnte man ja auf den Gedanken kommen, dass da irgendwas im Busch ist.


----------



## geomujo (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist ein unlauteres Angebot und gehört fast schon gemeldet.

Vorwurf ist die Angabe eines Mondpreises. Ein Preis zu dem die Rute niemals verkauft wurde, nehm ich mal ganz stark an.
Das wären in meinen Augen unlautere Methoden.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja die laufen aus, neue sind noch nicht veröffentlicht.

@Dorschjäger kennst du die Balzer 71^ NORTH baltischen Sea 165

Ist 3,20 m lang und gilt als echt gute Rute. Ich besitze die in 3M

http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-71-North-Nano-Baltic-Sea-165


Der WG Bereich ist der den du wünschst. Max120 gr


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Angler9999
Danke für Deinen Tipp,  aber das ist nicht das was ich Suche. Die Balzer besitze ich selber in 2,40 und 2,85. Sind Schöne Ruten keine Frage, aber die sind mir fürs Gummiangeln ein wenig zu "gutmütig" in der Aktion. Ich suche da schon eher was "giftigeres" vom Blank her. 
Ich hatte beim letzten mal meine 2,43er Bushwhaker 20-60gr. aus Spaß mit auf den Kutter.
Damit habe ich Jig köpfe bis 60gr. gefischt. .. das hat mir vom "Feeling" her schon seht gut gefallen. Wenn es so eine Rute mit der Aktion von der Bushwhaker auch in 3,30 gibt,  würde ich da sofort zuschlagen! !!


----------



## Ruti Island (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich suche da schon eher was "giftigeres" vom Blank her.




Ist zwar nicht JDM, aber trotzdem noch teurer als die hier diskutierten Ruten:

Sportex Absolut 2,70m 36-79g WG

Gibt welche die sind verrückt genug um mit der schwächeren Version gezielt auf Heilbutt zu angeln:

http://www.sportexlounge.de/index.php?content=content/praxis/detail&id=228


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



			
				dorschjaeger75;4409487Ich hatte beim letzten mal meine 2 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstanden,
> dafür habe ich die Yasei Pike. Ist aber nicht so lang.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Angler9999
Yasei... da sagst Du was!!... da gibt es doch auch Sea Bass Ruten von.. die passen von den Parametern her schon ganz gut... ABER ist die auch "giftig?

@Ruti... Danke für den Tipp! !.. aber leider zu kurz!!


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Dorschjäger:

Ich hab auf deine Frage hin mal einen Bekannten gelöchert, der ein sehr profunder Kenner des japanischen Angelmarktes ist. Leider gibts da der Richtung nichts. Möglicherweise findest du aber bei den Amis etwas, z.B. bei Penn, oder St. Croix. Da gibts unter der etwas schwammigen Bezeichnung "Surf Spinning" lange Ruten mit auch den entsprechenden Wurfgewichten.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/surf/_/N-1100471/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104115780

Ich hab so eine von Penn in 10 ft. und der Line Class 15-30 lbs.; ein echtes Brett!


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Angler9999
> Yasei... da sagst Du was!!... da gibt es doch auch Sea Bass Ruten von.. die passen von den Parametern her schon ganz gut... ABER ist die auch "giftig?
> 
> @Ruti... Danke für den Tipp! !.. aber leider zu kurz!!



Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist das was 
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Greys-Prowla-Platinum-Specialist-II_4302.html

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## DeralteSack (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wirklich sehr gute Ruten die St. Croix.
Vielleicht wäre etwas aus der Mojo Bass Serie was für dich.

http://stcroixrods.com/products/freshwater/mojo-bass


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auch sehr hübsch:

http://stcroixrods.com/products/freshwater/panfish-series

Hier wirst du garantiert fündig!

http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @Angler9999
> Danke für Deinen Tipp, aber das ist nicht das was ich Suche. Die Balzer besitze ich selber in 2,40 und 2,85. Sind Schöne Ruten keine Frage, aber die sind mir fürs Gummiangeln ein wenig zu "gutmütig" in der Aktion. Ich suche da schon eher was "giftigeres" vom Blank her.


 
 Dorschjäger75,

 Du hast noch die 'alte' Version ?
 Mir persönlich lag die Version besser in der Hand, aber da mir die Spitze abgebrochen ist, habe ich mir die 'Nano' Version besorgt; in 3,20 mtr. 
 Hatte ich u.a. neben Dir auf der Antares im Einsatz. 
 ( die, wo die Twin-Power dran hängt )
 Ich persönlich mochte die Vorgängerversion lieber, weil für mich weniger 'ungiftig', aber vielleicht ist die Nano ja das, was Du suchst #c.
 Da wir ja 'Fast-Nachbarn' sind, können wir uns sonst mal kurz treffen, damit Du sie mal live und in Farbe in die Hand nehmen kannst.
 Oder bei Claus auf'm Kutter im richtigen Drill-Modus :g

 O.


----------



## geomujo (27. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal ein paar Bilder zum aktuellen leichten Spinnrutensortiment 






















Nach der Neuberingung der Veracity hat Sie nun nach der Eradicator die kleinsten Ringe.
Beachtlich ist die Beringung der Vendetta 703L.


----------



## RayZero (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nette Sammlung #6

Wie viele davon kommen bei dir so mit ans Wasser? :q


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nr. 10 ist ja schon unterwegs 
Und die Veritas 1022ML (3,11m 181g 8-32g) als Mefo- und Highspeed-Minnow-Rute ist nicht auf dem Foto dabei. 



Die dreiteilige Vendetta 703  ist eine Ruckssack und Reiserute die nur sehr selten ans Wasser kommt.  Sie ist zum erspähen neuer Gebiete. Der Griff ist erstklassig bei der  Vendetta!

Die Veritas 702ML wird demnächst wohl verkauft, da sie  der Destrada zu ähnlich ist. Trennung wird wohl serh schwierig werden da  es wirklich eine absolute Top-Rute ist.

Die Salty-Stage Seabass ist eher was für den kalten Winter wenn ich in Flüssen im Stadtgebiet tief hinunter will mit Wobblern.

UL und MH-UL sind quasi schon im Winterschlaf.

Der Rest kommt regelmäßig ans Wasser. In nächster Zeit kommen wohl vermehrt die Mag Pro und die Veracity zum Einsatz.


----------



## RayZero (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bestell dir mal diese JDM Rocke von Abu und lass was von ihr hören :m

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Pfui, ist die hässlich!
Da gefällt mir die GDM Version besser.:m


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Pfui, ist die hässlich!
> Da gefällt mir die GDM Version besser.:m



Warum? Die hat doch sogar sowas wie einen durchgehenden Griff  .


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Warum? Die hat doch sogar sowas wie einen durchgehenden Griff  .



Entweder Kork oder Duplon und der RH ist auch falschrum dran!:q#t
Durchgehenden Griff hat die GDM Version auch.#6


----------



## RayZero (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Entweder Kork oder Duplon und der RH ist auch falschrum dran!:q#6#t



Was Sportex kann, kann Abu schon lange :m


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html Du meinst die hier?!
Ich finde die Griffgestaltung sehr schön. Kork der Griffigkeit wegen in Rollennähe und EVA wegen der öfter nassen Hände durch Fischkontakt am Ende. Besser wär natürlich Vollverkorkung 
Der Rollenhalter ist nicht falsch montiert. Es entspricht nur nicht deiner Vorstellung. Es macht sehr wohl Sinn die Schraube oben zu platzieren, wenn größtenteils unterhalb des Rollenhalters gegriffen wird. Das ist eine Rute die viel am Unterarm anliegt, da wäre die Schraube nur hinerdlich auf dem Weg zum Rollenschaft. Die haben sich das schon ganz genau überlegt.
Bei der Seabass kommt die Schraube von unten bei der Ajing/Kudorai von oben. Jeh nachdem was sich besser eignet für die, der Rute am häufigsten verwendeten Halteart. Bei der Seabass kann ich nicht twitchen, da ist der vorstehende Griff angenehm. Wird von oben geschraubt liegt der Handballen unterm Schaft und man berührt mit den Daumen die Schraube (direkter Kontakt). Die Destrada schraubt von unten hat aber zusätzlich ein kleines Kork-Stück noch darunter. Eine Kompromiss- oder Sparvariante des Air-Grip-Halters.

Aber im Moment sehe ich noch keinen Einsatz für diese Rute für mich persönlich. Technisch ist sie natürlich spitze mit den neuen Torzit-Ringen. 99Prozent Kohlenstoff sprechen ebenfalls für sich!

Anfürsich hätte ich schon Interesse an noch einer langen harten Rute im so oft benutzen Köderbereich zwischen 7 und 23g. Aber ich bin  schon 2 Rollenbestellungen im Rückstand und für die kommende KR-X Ajing hab ich mir auch noch keine Gedanken zur Rolle gemacht.

Da die Rute brandneu ist wird sie wohl noch eine weile verfügbar sein, sodass ich doch erstmal zur Daiwa Mode3.0 2,42m tendien würde. Aber auch die braucht ne Rolle.

Wenn, dann würde ich aber gleich 2 oder 3 bestellen und sie hier in D verkaufen


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Es macht sehr wohl Sinn die Schraube oben zu platzieren, wenn größtenteils unterhalb des Rollenhalters gegriffen wird.



Eben!
Also für die Mehrheit der Spinnangler unsinnig.
Denn wer fasst schon hinter der Rolle (bei ner Spinnrute)?
Dann ist die Rutenbalance ja voll im Arxxx.


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wie willst du das beurteilen ohne die Rute in der Hand gehabt zu haben? 

Swoeit ich mich erinnere wird doch auch bei der europäischen von oben geschraubt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Weil die Rute kopflastig ist wenn die Rolle vor der Hand hängt(probier es aus bevor du weiter fragst).

In letzter Zeit bauen tatsächlch einige Firmen falschrum aber der Durchschnittsangler greift mit mehr Fingern oder gar der ganzen Hand vor dem Rollenfuß und damit auf dem Gewinde.
Das ist Mist.
Man kann den RH als "screw down" verbauen, sollte aber dann wenigstens eine verkleidete Mutter in dieser Machart verbauen:http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Fuji-KDPS-m.-Duplon-KDPSD/
Kork oder Duplon fühlen sich nunmal besser an als ein hartes Gewinde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Es macht sehr wohl Sinn die Schraube oben zu platzieren, wenn größtenteils unterhalb des Rollenhalters gegriffen wird.


Unterhalb greift aber kein routinierter Spinning-Angler, entweder Rollenfußhaltung über den RH mit unteren Fingern auf unterem Rollenfuß und Fußschelle und möglichst glatter Schraube, oder eine echte Vorgriffhaltung alle Finger vor Rollenfuß. 
Gerade bei der Vorgriffhaltung ist so ein Aufbau Verschraubung-oben eine Krätze.

Ich für mich erwarte von einem ordentlichen Spinning-Griffaufbau sogar eine gute Rollenfußhaltung samt einigermaßen vorhandener Balance und eine gute entspannte Vorgriffhaltung von mindestens ein Handbreite Vorgriff, wo gehalten die Kopflast dann eh allermeist weg ist, und mit beliebiger Griffpunkt Schiebe-Wechselmöglichkeit hin und her. 
Damit man man nicht nur eine winzige halbe Stunde mit dem Stock werfen mag ...


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann hattest du noch nie eine Vendetta/Veritas/Veracity in der Hand.  Hier liegt die Rute am besten zwischen Stinke- und Zeigefinger. Ganz  ähnlich der Mag Pro. Ist der Kork oberhalb der Rolle kann ich sie genau  in die Mitte der 4 Finger nehmen so wie ich es instinktiv tue. Aber auch von unten geschraubt geht die mittige Position.

Das ist nichts falsch herum angebaut. 

Meinste wirklich Abu mach Würfelspiele  und baut mal so und mal so ran?  Gerade bei leichten Ruten ist der Griff etwas weiter tiefer angenehmer  und daher konsequent von oben schraubend.  Eine Schraube unterhalb des  Rollenhalters läuft ausserdem Gefahr versehentlich geöffnet zu werden  durch die Aktion der Hand.

Das Problem bei einem Griff voberhalb der Rolle ist, dass man es deutlich schwieriger hat die Rute gegen Drehung um ihre eigene Achse zu fixeren. Für höchste Agilität ist der Griff von unten deutlich im Vorteil. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung da ich quasi alle Varianten in allen Gewichtsklassen da habe(hatte).


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dass Abu so bescheidene RHs verbaut hat, kann ich nicht als Pluspunkt werten.:m
Und mit drei Fingern hinter der Rolle zu greifen käme für mch nicht in Frage. Deshalb ist die Konstruktion untauglich.

Für höchste Agilität ist der Griff von unten(mit nur einem Finger vor dem Rollenfuß, oder womöglich keinem) deutlich im Nachteil, da er die Rutenbalance versaut!

So einen schwachsinnigen Rollenhalter hatte ich mal anner Ripple EVX und als KO Kritierium identifiziert. Kalt ist das Metallding im Winter auch noch.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dann hattest du noch nie eine Vendetta/Veritas/Veracity in der Hand.


Kann nicht sein, hab 2 davon. Und was die als Griff drauf haben ist echt nicht vorzeigbar bzw. taugt nur für sofortige Beseitigung, vlt. haben ja einige Fakirfreunde und Sadomaso-Fetischisten Spaß an kantigen Metallapplikation.

Die Rutenhaltung ist von der Funktion der Combo her nicht diskutabel - aber die Rutenklasse schon. 

In der Zahnstocherklasse evtl. noch weit unter 2m ist vieles egal, sind keine großen Massen der Rute und Köder zu ertragen. 
Die typische Spinning mit 2,7m für Zander Hecht und länger insbesondere auf Forelle stellen sich ganz anders dar, dabei kommt es auf wirkliche Ergonomie und verhindern von kurzfristig und langfristig auftretenden Handaua sehr genau an. 

Schlage daher dringend vor :m, die Microrütchen getrennt von ausgewachsenen Spinnings zu betrachten.


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Veritas- Rollenhalter ist einer der ganz wenigen wirklich stabilen Varianten.
Na zum Glück sind ja nicht alle diner Meinung.

Ich seit wohl nicht ganz richtig hier im Thread. Könnt gerne einen Classic-Ruten-Thread aufmachen als einem hier alles in Abrede zustellen.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eine Schraube unterhalb des  Rollenhalters läuft ausserdem Gefahr versehentlich geöffnet zu werden  durch die Aktion der Hand.



Ohne darauf einzugehen, dass hier in dem Thread anscheinend nicht unbedingt Kritik am geheiligten Gral JDM gewünscht ist...diese Aussage ist mit aller gebotener Vorsicht Quatsch! WENN sich denn mal ein Rollenhalter versehentlich lockerte, wars bei mir IMMER einer, der von oben zu schrauben ist (Mag Pro beispielsweise). Die klassische Variante mit Schraube von unten ist deutlich besser. 

Noch besser, aber eigentlich nicht mehr an irgendeiner Rute verbaut, ist Schraube von unten mit Konterschraube/ Ring. Gibts an alten Ostruten. Geniales Konzept, das hält immer.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal so am Rande, mich beschäftigt das Thema JDM und die schnieken Ruten ja auch. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht bereit, die aufgerufenen Preise zu bezahlen für einen mir fragwürdigen Mehrwert.

Dafür kam grade meine Fantasista Nano. Darauf prangt, bei exakter Verarbeitung, "Made in China".

Daraus schließe ich folgendes: Bei den geheiligten JDM Ruten sitzt auch kein Shinto Meister im Schein des offenen Feuers und bindet kunstvoll mit Seidenraupendarm die von kleinwüchsigen Asiaten in der Lava eines Vulkans geschmiedeten Ringe auf den von devoten Jungfrauen aus biologisch angebauten Kohlefasern gesponnenen Blank. 

Das sind genauso Industrie- und Massenprodukte, wie die hier verachteten "Classic" Ruten. Allenfalls mit mehr Qualitätskontrolle und einem super Marketing und guten Komponenten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mit Abu hast du aber auch gleich *die *Made in China Billigmarke erwischt, die hier dann horrende Preise für den Mist nimmt.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mit Abu hast du aber auch gleich *die *Made in China Billigmarke erwischt, die hier dann horrende Preise für den Mist nimmt.



Mag ja sein. Aber wo fertigen denn all die anderen? HR oder sonstwer fertigt doch seine Stangenruten nicht in Japan?? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei den Preisen, die liegen umgerechnet auch nicht über ner guten Sportex! Lohnkosten etc. dürften in Japan vergleichbar sein wie bei uns, eher höher...und Sportex fertigt meines Wissens nicht hier.

Ich will die Ruten NICHT schlecht machen, keine Neiddebatte oder sonstwas schüren...aber die Ruten sind zum großen Teil ebensolche Massenprodukte wie "unsere" Ruten auch. Nur das wollte ich damit ausdrücken!


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich jedenfalls bin mit meinen Abu-Ruten sehr sehr zufrieden - könnt ihr rummäkeln so viel ihr wollt.

Es ist Spro, die nichtsagen wo sie ihre Produkte herstellen lassen. Es ist die Gamakatsu, die verarbeitungsmäßig hinter Abu hinterherhinkt, es ist Gamakatsu welche Gewichtsmäßig hinten ansteht.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls bin mit meine Abu-Ruten sehr sehr zufrieden - könnt ihr rummäkeln so viel ihr wollt.



Auch #6


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Klar ist das Massenware. hat auch niemand was anderes behauptet.

Wir erfreuen uns aber an besonders schicker Optik, durchdachten Design, bester Blankqualität und sehr guter Verarbeitungsqualität.

Falsch verbaut scheint bei einigen das Gehin zu sein. Wie sonst muss man sich ständig erklären was so einleuchtend ist. Und selbst wenn es nicht einleuchtet heißt dass doch nicht, dass es falsch ist. Auch die AJ-Master von Gamakatsu schraubt von oben - wärend unterhalb angefasst wird.

Ich glaub langsam dass Die, die über den Griff am meisten meckern noch nie mit so einer Rute am Wasser standen oder ständig denken sie brauchen was großes für große Fische.

Neulich hat es jemand im Barsch-Alarm-Forum auf den Punkt gebracht:
Die Rute ist nach den Ködern zu wählen nicht nach dem Zielfisch. Von UL bis XXH ist jeder Meterhecht zu bändigen (sinngemäß).

Die Schraube bei der Mag Pro lockert sich nur wenn man oberhalb anfässt, wozu der Griff aber nicht hauptsächlich gestaltet ist. Rate mal warum er 5cm unter Rollenschaft plötzlich so dick wird?!


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wir erfreuen uns aber an besonders schicker Optik, durchdachten Design, bester Blankqualität und sehr guter Verarbeitungsqualität.




Das mach ich auch bei einigen Ruten und das ist auch legitim und ehrlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Schraube bei der Mag Pro lockert sich nur wenn man oberhalb anfässt,  wozu der Griff aber nicht hauptsächlich gestaltet ist. Rate mal warum  er 5cm unter Rollenschaft plötzlich so dick wird?!




Weil es Blödsinn ist eine Stationärkombo hinter der Rolle zu greifen!
Dadurch werden Agilität und Balance versaut.
Bei BC Ruten geht es nicht anders und man muss damit leben Aber den Griff/RH der Mag Pro lite hat Mitchell beim Nachfolger (Extreme) ja auch wieder berichtigt.#6

PS: Dass man Ruten passend zum Köder kauft und nicht zur erwarteten(oder erhofften?) Fischgröße predige ich schon seit Jahren - guten Morgen!


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Schraube bei der Mag Pro lockert sich nur wenn man oberhalb anfässt, wozu der Griff aber nicht hauptsächlich gestaltet ist. Rate mal warum er 5cm unter Rollenschaft plötzlich so dick wird?!



Ich fasse meine Ruten eigentlich immer gleich an...zwei Finger vor dem Rollenfuss, zwei dahinter?? Wechselst du das je nach Rute? Echt?

Dem Rest deines Beitrages stimme ich größtenteils zu: Köder und Gewässer bestimmen die Rute, auch ein Meterhecht ist an ner UL oder L zu landen #6 .


----------



## RayZero (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, mich beschäftigt das Thema JDM und die schnieken Ruten ja auch. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht bereit, die aufgerufenen Preise zu bezahlen für einen mir fragwürdigen Mehrwert.
> 
> Dafür kam grade meine Fantasista Nano. Darauf prangt, bei exakter Verarbeitung, "Made in China".
> 
> ...



Konzept, Design und Entwicklung in Japan - das die Ruten dann in China, Taiwan etc... gefertigt werden ist klar.

Nochmal: die Produktauswahl von JDM und USDM Ruten ist einfach total interessant und für uns Europäer in dieser Form nur durch Import zu bekommen. Eine Rute - Zielfisch Barsch - 18 verschiedene Ausführungen mit unterschiedlichem Wurfgewicht, Aktion und Griffdesign. Dazu noch hochwertige Komponenten, Leichtbauweise, ein ansprechendes Design und eine sehr gute Endkontrolle. 

Die Preise welche du hier in Deutschland für JDM Produkte bezahlen musst, versalzen die Suppe ein bisschen. Nehmen wir mal die Tailwalk Backhoo Rise S672ML als Beispiel:

-> Hochmodulierter Blank 98% Kohlefaser, 2% Harz
-> Fuji SiC K Micro Guides
-> Fuji Rollenhalter
-> 93g Rutengewicht bei 2,01m länge und 10g max. WG

Für die zahlst du in Japan umgerechnet 80€ - bei uns leider 159€. Bei welchem deutschen Fachhändler findest du eine solche Rute zu dem Kurs? Mir fällt wirklich nur die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme ein - welche ja auch eine klasse Rute ist (und die hier angesprochene Team Daiwa). Aber der japanische Markt besteht ja nicht nur aus Tailwalk - sondern es gibt von Palms, Graphitleader und co. weitere Rutenserien zum Kurs von 100€, welche vielleicht noch einen Tick besser oder variabler sind (z.B. mit Solidtip, UL-Versionen usw...). Man könnte also sagen du bekommst in Japan für umgerechnet 100€ mehr Rute als bei uns. Vielleicht hinkt dieser Vergleich ein bisschen, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

JDM Ruten sind keine handgefertigen Exklusivruten für die Reichen und Schönen ABER der japanische und amerikanische Markt bietet den Anglern mehr Auswahl und einen höheren Standard.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> JDM Ruten sind keine handgefertigen Exklusivruten für die Reichen und Schönen ABER der japanische und amerikanische Markt bietet den Anglern mehr Auswahl und einen höheren Standard.



Ok. Das macht ja auch Sinn. Für 80 Euro ist es hier mit hochklassigen Ruten dünne, das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Mag Pro ist keine wirklich gute Rute.

Hatte am Anfang die 662L und war begeistert. Dann lag sie ein 3/4 Jahr im Futteral als ich sie neulich nochmal mit dem 6er und 8er X-Rap nutzen wollte. Mann war die schlecht - im VGL zu dem was ich die Wochen vorher so nutzte. Der Blank war träge und schwer (was er in wirklichkeit garnicht ist) aber im Vergleich zu den JDM-Ruten überhaupt kein Vergleich.

Seht die Bilder an. die Mitchell färbte am stärksten aus am Kork, Destrada und Eradicator haben besseres Kork. Die anderen Ruten sind noch zu neu um das Kork beurteilen zu können.

Die Mag Pro ist solide Allround-Ware auf Vendetta-Niveau. Die Veritas macht da den besseren Eindruck die Veracity sowieso. Die JDM-Ruten spielen da aber in einer anderen Liga. Es ist eben in erster Linie der Blank der JDM-Ruten auszeichnet.
70-80€ für die Mag ist ein gerechter Preis.

Eine Rocke mit 40000 Yen kostet hier auch 400€ wenn sie ganz neu ist, aber eben keine 600€. Also ein realer Umrechnungskurs von 1:100 ist in etwa realistisch um Zoll und Versand auszugleichen und sie hier anzubieten.
Die umgerechnet 80€ Netto JDM Rute verlangt noch nach 20€ Versand + 25€ USt. Und da sind wir bei 125€. Wenn sie für 150 verkauft wird wäre das OK. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass die Importeure hierzulande japanische Endkundenpreise zahlen sondern ähnlich wenig (1/4 des UVP) für den Wareneingang aufwenden müssen. Dann wird natürlich abkassiert. Biete viele schlechte Ruten an, dann kannst du viel für eine gute verlangen.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Mag Pro ist keine wirklich gute Rute.
> 
> Die Mag Pro ist solide Allround-Ware auf Vendetta-Niveau.



Äh nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich ganz klar als "Experten". Sorry. Die Vendetta ist eine durchaus brauchbare Allroundrute, ja...aber letztlich ein billiger Stock in guter Optik...da gibts von Sänger etc. genauso gute Ruten. Positiv ist die Vielfalt der Varianten. Aber die Rute ist nichts besonderes.

Die Mag Pro Evo/ EVX/ extreme hat einen Blank (den 36T) , der mindestens eine Preisklasse über ihrem Preis rangiert. Leider wird das ganze mit mäßiger Qualität der Verarbeitung und der Komponenten, du nanntest den Kork, kombiniert.

Im Vergleich zur Mag Pro ist die Vendetta ein träger Schwabbelstock!! Ich hatte beide, in ähnlicher Variante. Die Mag Pro hab ich behalten...die Vendetta wurde gern gehyptet, aber die liegt eher auf dem Niveau der Vengeance Serie von Shimano, also eher brauchbares Low End...


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich berichte nur was was ich mit der Rute erlebe. An eine Veritas kommt sie nicht heran, die ist viel feinfühliger. Aber gegen eine Destrada sieht eine Mag Pro verdammt alt aus. Es ist auchnnur eine Allrtoundrute wenn technisch vielleicht etwas besser als die Vendetta, aber nicht viel.
Ich hab die 732MH Mag Pro nur noch, weil sie so verdammt schwer zu ersetzen ist.

EDIT: Ich werde mir heute Abend mal die Mühe machen und alle Griffvarianten durchzuprobieren mit Foto und ein paar Worten dazu, da einige wohl doch größere Schwierigkeiten zu haben scheinen sich das vorzustellen dass die Griffposition bei mir Rutenabhängig ist. Hoffe das gibt dann Klarheit. Hab so ziemlich alle Varianten da ausser von oben geschraubte DPS-Rollenhalter.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> und die hier angesprochene Team Daiwa



Welche Rute meinst du Ray Zero?


----------



## RayZero (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,4__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Die hier meine ich. Wird von mir geordert - scheint ne feine Rute zu sein [emoji5]️


----------



## Kaka (29. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Mag Pro ist solide Allround-Ware auf Vendetta-Niveau.



Aber niemals. Fisch beides zwar nicht mehr, aber da ist schon ein Unterschied zu erkennen. Ist manchmal schon ein wenig krass wie du die Abu Ruten hypst. Veritas besser als MagPro? Naaaja


----------



## Angler2097 (30. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,4__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> Die hier meine ich. Wird von mir geordert - scheint ne feine Rute zu sein [emoji5]️



Der Link funzt nicht #c


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Seite von Daiwa scheint nicht zu gehen. RayZero meint diese Ruten:
http://www.angelplatz.de/team-daiwa-mode-3-0-ul-jiggerspin-662lxs-ad-2tlg-1-8g-1-98m--ad0352


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schickes Teil


----------



## geomujo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist deine Team Daiwa 3.0 schon angekommen?
So ganz plötzlich is die bei dem einem Händler ausverkauft


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kein Wunder!

Das hier lesen viele Leute und finden so etwas, was ihnen gefällt.
Dann wird es heimlich gekauft.:vik:
Aber leider ist kaum einer dazu bereit, mal etwas dazu zu berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ^ entbehrt aber einer gewissen Logik, woher willst Du es denn von vielen Leuten wissen, wenn sie heimlich käuften und nicht berichten? 

Ich sehe dies eher so als ein "Rutenporno"-Thread, alle schauen gern, aber mit machen ist das was anderes :m


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe dies eher so als ein "Rutenporno"-Thread, alle schauen gern, aber mit machen ist das was anderes :m





Naja, das ist auch eine Frage der finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt aus Neugier für hunderte von Euro Ruten aus Japan importieren, für die ich keinen Verwendungszweck habe...

In Deutschland is das noch was anderes, da schicke ich notfalls zurück- allerdings bestelle ich auch hier nur Sachen, die ich auch haben will.

Trotzdem ist es interessant, hier zu lesen...es könnte ja mal was bei sein, was ich brauche.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es interessant, hier zu lesen...es könnte ja mal was bei sein, was ich brauche.




Genau.... außerdem scheint es nur wenig gute bezahlbare Ruten im unteren WG Bereich zu geben, insbesondere wenn die Rutenlänge vorgegeben ist.


----------



## RayZero (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Daiwa doch noch nicht bestellt - muss glaube ich bis November warten, bis wieder Budget fürs Angeln verfügbar ist. Die Daiwa will ja auch ne Rolle haben. Aber sicher ist, dass ich sie mir holen werde. Denke für diesen Kurs mit Solidtip und den doch recht hochwertigen Komponenten gibt es keine Alternative.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden und es wird auch einen Artikel auf meinem Blog geben #h

So langsam könnte hier aber tatsächlich neues JDM-Futter gepostet werden. Keiner Bedarf an neuen Ruten aus fern Ost?


----------



## Kaka (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich wehre mich bisher erfolgreich. Hehe. Mir reichen im Moment Molla und Gallery.


----------



## bushdoctor (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bin in Abstimmung mit Lurenatic, sollte nicht mehr lange dauern ... |supergri


----------



## RayZero (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich bisher erfolgreich. Hehe. Mir reichen im Moment Molla und Gallery.



Kai du als JDM-Forelle-Only-Jünger scheidest selbstverständlich aus :m


----------



## Kaka (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ab und zu noch Barsch. Aber du hast recht, zu 90% Forelle und Aitel


----------



## RayZero (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gestern war ich das erste mal mit der Shore Gun unterwegs. Fisch gab es leider nicht aber zwei Bisse - das versuche ich heute besser zu machen. Aller erste Tendenz zur Rute: Weltklasse bzw. nicht von dieser Welt - aber lassen wir die erste Euphorie erstmal vergehen [emoji16]


----------



## RayZero (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend,

so hat mich ganz schön Zeit gekostet - ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Rechtschreibfehler drin #t .

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Bericht zur Shore Gun #h

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/10/04/testbericht-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh/


----------



## DeralteSack (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schöner Bericht!!! #6


----------



## RayZero (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Freut mich das er dir gefällt [emoji5]️


----------



## Promachos (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Toller Bericht. Besten Dank dafür#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RayZero (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke! Kein Thema #h

PS: hast eine PN


----------



## Promachos (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ray,

PN ist angekommen und bestätigt mich, die Rocke zu nehmen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RayZero (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann mach das so #6

Durfte mit der 25er Rocke schon fischen, sowie mit der 40er und selber habe ich ja jetzt die 50er. Am liebsten hätte ich alle - ist einfach ein geiler Stock. Schade, dass es die Rocke nicht mit 10 oder 15g Wurfgewicht gibt


----------



## geomujo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML gibt es aktuell bei Gerlinger für 189€ im Sonderangebot!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307473&highlight=destrada
Da gibt es einen kurzen Bericht dazu. Sie hat sich bei mir zu den Top-3 meiner Sammlung etabliert. 

Als Alternative zur Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin 2,42m 3-21g könnte die Destrada S80MH Dropshot Quick Motion sein. Sehr weiche Spitze bei 2,40m und nur 115g Gesamtgewicht allerdings bei einem Wurfgewicht eine Klasse höher von 7-30g. Dazu der super Griff der mir bei der S73ML schon so gut gefällt.
Womöglich ist sie mir aber schon einen Tick zu kräftig. Mehr als 13-Gramm-Köder kommen bei mir nur selten zum Einsatz.

Meine Veritas 722ML habe ich nun verkauft, da sie sich zu sehr mit der Destrada doppelte. War wirklich eine tolte Rute!


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Leute das mit der Team Daiwa 3.0 wird sich wohl noch bis nächstes Jahr verschieben - hab einfach keinen 100%igen Bedarf für die Rute, da ich mit meiner Tailwalk Gekiha bis 7g Bullets und 4 Inch Trailer fische und bei höheren Gewichten als z.B. 9g Bullet schon die Stradic SSTR71M oder die Akilas 70MH los geht :m ...

Es gibt trotzdem bald eine Neuanschaffung im JDM Bereich:

Werde mir Anfang nächsten Monat die Tailwalk Del Sol C601H SP + Daiwa Tatula 100 XSL Type R als Vertikalkombi anschaffen. Bei der Tatula kann man wohl noch für günstig Geld die Kugellager austauschen und dann sollte die Rolle auch zum Werfen taugen. Denke damit lassen sich auch gut 15cm Swimbaits auf Hecht oder irgendwelche Topwaterköder fischen. 

Die Kombi wird mein Einstieg in die Welt des Baitcastings sein - mir juckts schon in den Fingern!

Optisch finde ich die ganze Geschichte richtig weit vorne  - Schwarz / Rot ... Wow


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Es gibt trotzdem bald eine Neuanschaffung im JDM Bereich:
> 
> 
> Die Kombi wird mein Einstieg in die Welt des Baitcastings sein - mir juckts schon in den Fingern!
> ...



Uiiih, ich hab´s sein lassen, weil es kostenintensiv ist und ich bei einer Angelart bleibe. Gejuckt hat es aber lange und tut es hin und wieder immer noch..... wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei. und wenig graue Haare und Vogelnester


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Uiiih, ich hab´s sein lassen, weil es kostenintensiv ist und ich bei einer Angelart bleibe. Gejuckt hat es aber lange und tut es hin und wieder immer noch..... wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei. und wenig graue Haare und Vogelnester



Hab dieses Jahr mal beim Kollegen ein Texas-Rig an einer Graphitleader Veloce Neo ML und Abu Garcia Revo MGXtreme geworfen. Kam glaub 10 oder 15m - war ne richtige Katastrophe :q ... Aber Übung macht den Meister |bla:


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahr mal beim Kollegen ein Texas-Rig an einer Graphitleader Veloce Neo ML und Abu Garcia Revo MGXtreme geworfen. Kam glaub 10 oder 15m - war ne richtige Katastrophe :q ... Aber Übung macht den Meister |bla:



hehe .... so weit komme ich bei guten Bedingungen auch... mit der Fliegenrute.... auch hier muss ich noch viel üben, aber dann ist die MeFo dran!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die ganze Geschichte richtig weit vorne  - Schwarz / Rot ... Wow



Dann hol dir doch eine Fantasista Regista.:m


----------



## carpjunkie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Es gibt trotzdem bald eine Neuanschaffung im JDM Bereich:
> 
> Werde mir Anfang nächsten Monat die Tailwalk Del Sol C601H SP + Daiwa Tatula 100 XSL Type R als Vertikalkombi anschaffen. Bei der Tatula kann man wohl noch für günstig Geld die Kugellager austauschen und dann sollte die Rolle auch zum Werfen taugen. Denke damit lassen sich auch gut 15cm Swimbaits auf Hecht oder irgendwelche Topwaterköder fischen.



Welche baits willst du mit der rute denn vertikalen?
Bzw welche kopfgewichte und größen der gummis?
Habe sie selber und muss sagen das sie mir fast zu hart ist!


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Welche baits willst du mit der rute denn vertikalen?
> Bzw welche kopfgewichte und größen der gummis?
> Habe sie selber und muss sagen das sie mir fast zu hart ist!



Das ist jetzt eine interessante Info - danke dafür!

Also ich bin totaler Neuling im Vertikalangeln - habs mal mit der Stationärrolle probiert und kam gar nicht klar - deswegen die Idee mit der Baitcaster. hat hier auch ganz sicher seine Vorteile.

Es soll eine Kombi für Barsch und Zander werden - also ich hätte gesagt max. 20g Köpfe und 5 Inch Trailer. Nippon-Tackle meinte halt, dass man beim Vertikalangeln auf Zander auch mal 7 Inch Köder und schwere Köpfe nimmt ... Deswegen der Wink mit der Del Sol H. Das 30er Barsche daran kein Spaß machen hat Nippon-Tackle natürlich bestätigt, ab 40 solls dann aber wieder anders aussehen.

Ich hätte jetzt mal ne schwere Kombi zum Anfang genommen und wenn ich merke, dass es auf Barsch nicht passt, kann ja noch eine zweite, leichtere Kombi folgen.

*Alternativen wären:*

WFT Penzill Vertical Cast 8-38g 

Okuma One Cast 20g

Tailwalk Backhoo C672MH 28g

G-LOOMIS IMX MBR783C Casting Classic Mag Bass 21g

Shimano Yasei vertical Jigging 28 oder 35g

Also alles eher leichtere Ruten - weiß nicht wie das Hakensetzen beim Zander damit klappt.

Für die Del Sol spricht der gute Ruf, die Version ist extra fürs Vertikalfischen entwickelt worden mit 1,85m und natürlich die Luft nach oben.


----------



## randio (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt eine interessante Info - danke dafür!
> 
> Also ich bin totaler Neuling im Vertikalangeln - habs mal mit der Stationärrolle probiert und kam gar nicht klar - deswegen die Idee mit der Baitcaster. hat hier auch ganz sicher seine Vorteile.


 
Welche großen Vorteile gegenüber einer Spinne siehst du denn bei der BC? (beim "vertikalen")

Bei MIR ist es so, dass der Griff der Spinne unterm Ellbogen/Unteram liegt und ich mit RICHTIG Wums durchladen kann. Bei der BC liegt der Ellbogen/Unterarm leicht versetzt zum Rutengriff und der Anschlag kommt oft unbewusst primär aus dem Handgelenk. (Du hälst die Rolle halt leicht rechts versetzt am Rollenkörper) Ausserdem "vertikale" ich meist im Winter und am liebsten ohne Handschuhe. Dann ist es für mich weitaus angenehmer (über 8 Stunden!!!) einen Kork oder EVA Griff in der Hand zu halten, als das kalte Gehäuse einer Rolle.

Ich habe aber auch immer beides mit dabei.
Spinne bis 35g (Brett) und BC bis 28g (etwas feiner). 

Bezüglich Grundkontakt im Auge behalten (um nichts anderes geht es beim "vertikalen") geht mit einer BC auch nicht viel leichter als mit einer Spinne. Sind auch zwei Handgriffe/schritte, außer man nutzt eine Viento.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Welche großen Vorteile gegenüber einer Spinne siehst du denn bei der BC? (beim "vertikalen")
> 
> Bei MIR ist es so, dass der Griff der Spinne unterm Ellbogen/Unteram liegt und ich mit RICHTIG Wums durchladen kann. Bei der BC liegt der Ellbogen/Unterarm leicht versetzt zum Rutengriff und der Anschlag kommt oft unbewusst primär aus dem Handgelenk. (Du hälst die Rolle halt leicht rechts versetzt am Rollenkörper) Ausserdem "vertikale" ich meist im Winter und am liebsten ohne Handschuhe. Dann ist es für mich weitaus angenehmer (über 8 Stunden!!!) einen Kork oder EVA Griff in der Hand zu halten, als das kalte Gehäuse einer Rolle.
> 
> ...



Zum einen braucht man nur die Daumentaste, um schnur zu geben. Zum anderen, kann man den Finger direkt auf die Spule legen und hat so ein paar % mehr Bisserkennung.

Außerdem brauche ich in meinem Kopf eine Ausrede, um endlich mit dem Thema Baitcasting anzufangen um noch mehr Geld auszugeben


----------



## alex.kigitovic (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind auch schon die wichtigsten Vorteile einer BC. Man kann besser Schnur geben und nehmen. Das alles mit einer Hand an der Rute während du mit der anderen den Motor steuern kannst. Klar gewöhnt man sich an ne Stationärkombi auch aber beim Vertikal fischen haben die BC halt einfach diese beiden sehr relevanten Vorteile. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## randio (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Zero
Was soll dir der Finger auf der Spule bringen?

Der zweite Absatz trifft es auf den Punkt! Also nix schön reden, sondern einfach kaufen weil du das nötige Kleingeld und Bock darauf hast. Das reicht doch als Grund. #6

@Alex
Schnur freigeben mit einer Hand ist klar, aber wie holst du Schnur mit einer Hand ein??? Ich muß dafür die Kurbel drehen und brauche halt eine zweite Hand wie an der Statio auch.

Außer man nutzt halt eine Rolle ala Viento.

Bis auf Schnur freigeben mit einer Hand wars das dann auch objektiv mit den Vorteilen. |supergri 

Wie schon gesagt, ich fische auch ne BC zum vertikalen, aber ich rede mir da auch nix schön, sondern mache es weil ich Bock drauf habe.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vertikalfischen geht mit der Multirolle einfach bequemer und mit weniger Hangriffen von statten. Eine Angelmethode, die förmlich nach Multirollen schreit, ganz unabhängig von der Wurfgewichtsklasse. Und wenn man zusätzlich auch noch Bock drauf hat, warum sich aufhalten lassen?


----------



## carpjunkie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> @Alex
> Schnur freigeben mit einer Hand ist klar, aber wie holst du Schnur mit einer Hand ein??? Ich muß dafür die Kurbel drehen und brauche halt eine zweite Hand wie an der Statio auch.
> 
> Außer man nutzt halt eine Rolle ala Viento.
> ...




ich bin mal so frech und antwortete auf die frage mal.
wenn man die rolle mit der hand komplett umgreift (palmen?)
kommt man bequem mit dem zeige oder mittelfinger an das handle bzw dem 
Dragstar und kann dann einmal drehen und damit die rolle verriegeln.
Zu anfang nen bißchen ungewohnt,nachher gehts ganz gut!
ich fische baitcaster gerne "einhändig", auch beim werfen mit rigs!
Geht wirklich klasse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Interessant zum vertikalen mit Stationärrolle vlt. auch das, hab mich bisher nach dem Nutzen gefragt:

Ryobi AP Power 3000 4000 5000 SLAR
Die drei neuen "kleinen" AP POWER Modelle gehören zu den robustesten und stärksten Stationärrollen überhaupt. Ausgestattet mit allem was die beiden großen Modelle dieser Baureihe stark macht, verfügen die drei kleinen RYOBI AP POWER Modelle* über das neue "Spring Load Anti Reverse System", bei dem der Schalter der Rücklaufsperre durch Federspannung selbstständig immer in die Position "Rücklauf gesperrt" zurückkehrt.*
Eine tolle Unterstützung, gerade bei Drift vom Boot wo Sie jetzt oft Schnur geben können ohne den Bügel öffnen zu müßen. Durch dieses System sind es prädestinierte Jig- und Pilk-Rollen, mit gleichem Komfortanspruch wie wesentlich teurere Stationärrollen, ohne an der Robustheit irgendwelche Kompromisse zu machen.

könnte man also mit einem Finger den Hebel auf frei schieben/halten, mit der anderen vorwärts und rückwarts Schnur  hoch und runter kurbeln, und wenn was beißt schnappt nach Finger weg der Rückstellhebel für die Rücklaufsperre auch automatisch ein, so dass man es nicht versehentlich vergisst oder so.

Das könnte ein Grund und argumentierbares Featiure sein sich sowas zuzulegen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Theoretisch könnte man doch auch ne ganz normale, stabile Freilaufrolle nehmen...

Freilauf maximal leicht einstellen, Hebel uff, paar Cm Schnur raus bis zum Grundkontakt (evtl. etwas mit den Fingern nachhelfen), Hebel zu.

Da wäre dann auch nix mit Bügelumlegenmüssen.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Oder gleich was vom JDM:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbtNlUIGv4E


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hatten alte Abu-Kapselrollen nicht auch son "Fingerabzug"?


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die reinen Kapselrollen nicht, aber die Abu-Matic war so. Die saß auch auf der Rute, wie eine Multi.


----------



## randio (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frech und antwortete auf die frage mal.
> wenn man die rolle mit der hand komplett umgreift (palmen?)
> kommt man bequem mit dem zeige oder mittelfinger an das handle bzw dem
> Dragstar und kann dann einmal drehen und damit die rolle verriegeln.
> ...


 
Das muss ich mal testen. Habe ich so noch nie gemacht und auch nicht gesehen. Da ich fast nur noch 103er Steezen habe, müsste das von der Größe eventuell klappen.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man doch auch ne ganz normale, stabile Freilaufrolle nehmen...
> 
> Freilauf maximal leicht einstellen, Hebel uff, paar Cm Schnur raus bis zum Grundkontakt (evtl. etwas mit den Fingern nachhelfen), Hebel zu.
> 
> Da wäre dann auch nix mit Bügelumlegenmüssen.



Ne, funzt nicht wirklich, da hast u irgendwann soviel Drall in der Schnur, auch wenn es nur ein paar Meter sind

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Oder halt eine Centrepin, wie die Renkenfischer, puristischer und direkter geht es nicht!


----------



## geomujo (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/fishing-you/c/0000002943/

Auswahl gibt es genug...
Auch wenn sie wie Fliegenrollen aussehen sind sie explizit für gewöhnliche Spin-Ruten gedacht.Viele haben auch eine Getriebeübersetzung von um die 1:3,5. Preislich garnicht mal so exorbitant mit 15000-50000 Yen (120-400€)


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Diese Asia-Pins sind obendrein auch noch salzwasserbetändig, weil ja für eine sehr eigene Art des leichten Vertikalangelns mit Naturköderchen vorgesehen. Dazu gibts auch Videos im Netz. Sehr interessant und durchaus auf unsere heimischen Barsche anwendbar. Ich könnte mir das aber auch auf Plattfische vom Kleinboot aus vorstellen, oder gar vom SOT Kajak...


----------



## geomujo (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Post





























Erster Eindruck:
Sehr sehr feine Rute die fast schon als UL durchgehen könnte. Die Beringung ist extrem eng wie bei der Eradicator mit Innendurchmessern von um die 1mm. Der Spitzenring ist aber etwas kräftiger. Generell extrem feine Beringung.

Die Aktion gleicht der der Eradicator 762UL-T also sehr geschmeidige weiche aber dennoch sehr schnelle Spitze. Das Handling der Rute ist hochagil der Griff rel. kurz. Die Spitze zappelt richtig wenn man keine ganz ruhige Hand hat - genau sowas wollte ich.

Jedoch hardere ich noch mit dem Wurfgewicht. Ob sie wirklich für 7g XRap's geeignet ist wird sich zeigen. In jedem Fall ein schönes Rütchen einen Tick kräftiger als die UL-Eradicator. Ich denke der Maxrap7 (5g) wird hier Köder der Wahl werden.

Verarbeitung könnte auf den ersten Blick die volle 100 Punkte erreichen. Nichts verzogen, alles korrekt.


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr geile Rute!

Sollte ja laut Aufdruck sogar bis 10g gehen - also müssten 7g Wobbler noch drin sein - zumindest deine schmalen XRap's #6


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schöne Rute, echt schick.


----------



## randio (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Grundsätzlich erstmal schick.
 Ich finde lediglich diesen Mischmasch am Griff aus Carbon-Optik, Kork und EVA etwas zu viel.

 Aber so ist für jeden was dabei...


----------



## geomujo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Achso, für die, dies nicht mitbekommen haben:
92 gramm auf 2,31m bei 0,1-10g

Hab mal paar Köder rangehangen und gewippt. Der 7g schwere 8er X-Rap tut die Rute jetzt nicht überfordern. Aber auch Kleinstköder um 2g erzeugen deutliche Biegung. Wie die Eradicator Spitzenbetont aber nicht zu extrem.  Das Rückgrat ist deutlich spürbar. Der Eindruck haut mich fast vom Hocker, der Blank ist wie erwartet absolute Oberklasse. Es wird eine riesengeile Rute am Wasser das kann ich jetzt schon sagen. Morgen gehts gleich an die Havel damit.

Dennoch würde ich mir ein noch ein Tick kräftigeres Modell wünschen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass dass von der UL-Eradicator bis zur L-Kurodai so eine riesige Ausdifferenzierung der Ködergewichte gibt. Was ich eigentlich bräuchte wäre wohl eine von 2-14g oder so. Leider gibt es genau diese passende Größe gerade nicht bei Abu. Dennoch der 8er X-Rap müsste fünktionieren wenn auch vielleicht etwas langsamer zu twitchen.

Also wer eine günstige UL-JDM-Rute sucht den kann ich bedenkenlos die Ajing und die Mebaru der Salty-Stage-Serie von Abu empfehlen. Ihr bekommt sowas exquisites und geniales was ihr def. hier nicht im Laden bekommt, auch nicht in den guten. Und das zu einem fairem Preis. Gekostes hat sie 161€+37€ = 198€ bei etwas mehr als 2 Wochen Lieferzeit und Inkasso für den Zoll durch den DHL Kurier an der Haustür.

Rolle hab ich mich noch nicht ganz entschieden, aber ich tendiere stark zur neuen Abu Revo Premier S10 mit 181g und geilem optischem Finish. Hatte erst die neue Luvias 2004 im Auge - aber warum nicht doch wieder Abu ne Chance geben.


----------



## ulfisch (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Feines Rütchen,
danke für die ersten Eindrücke#6


----------



## RayZero (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Achso, für die, dies nicht mitbekommen haben:
> 92 gramm auf 2,31m bei 0,1-10g
> 
> Hab mal paar Köder rangehangen und gewippt. Der 7g schwere 8er X-Rap tut die Rute jetzt nicht überfordern. Aber auch Kleinstköder um 2g erzeugen deutliche Biegung. Wie die Eradicator Spitzenbetont aber nicht zu extrem.  Das Rückgrat ist deutlich spürbar. Der Eindruck haut mich fast vom Hocker, der Blank ist wie erwartet absolute Oberklasse. Es wird eine riesengeile Rute am Wasser das kann ich jetzt schon sagen. Morgen gehts gleich an die Havel damit.
> ...



Gibt ja noch genug andere JDM Ruten bis 14 oder 15g ... Schau doch mal bei Tailwalk oder bei Palms vorbei #h


----------



## geomujo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Oah, jetzt pisst es in Strömen. Die nächsten Tage Dauerregen. Im moment siehts nicht so toll aus mit dem rausgehen. Allenfalls unter Brücken wäre eine Option. davon gibt es aber nicht so viele.

Ruten habe ich doch mittlerweile genug. Das reicht erstmal. 2 Rollen müssen ja auch noch angeschafft werden.

Neulich gabs ein Schockerlebnis mit der geliebten Kurodai. Sie lag in der Scheune auf gefliestem Boden. Ich in meiner Ungeschicktheit trete natürlich auf die Spitze rauf. Aber megaglück - nichts passiert. Womöglich bin ich genau auf einen Ring gelatscht oder der Blank ist schon etwas trittfest und der glatte Untergrund hat sie vor einem, Bruch bewahrt. Auf der Wiese wär das garantiert in die Hose gegangen und 270€ müssten erneut mobilisiert werden.

Andermal bin ich mit der UL-Eradicator auf der Steinpackung ausgerutscht und so halb ins Wasser gefallen. Dabei schlug die Rute auf die Steine auf als ich die in der Hand hielt. Bis auf 2 Kratzer ebenfalls nichts passiert. So ultraempfindlich und grazil wie sie wirken sind sie wohl dann doch nicht wenns drauf ankommt. Balzer Ruten brechen da viel schneller.


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie muss sich der Preisunterschied ja bemerkbar machen. Meine kleine Leitner hat vor drei Wochen so ein Hoppala jedenfalls nicht überlebt. Aus zwei- wurde vierteilig. :r


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ouch, das wird wohl jedem Angler irgendwann mal blühen:c


----------



## randio (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mittlerweile kann man fast sagen je hochwertiger die Rute, umso bruchanfälliger. In der schneller, höher, weiter Zeit, ist das ja kein Wunder.

Wir wünschen uns hauchdünne, hochmodulierte Blanks, mit geringer Wandstärke damit das Gewicht weiter reduziert wird und die Rückmeldung "vermeintlich" noch besser wird. Dazu noch unlackiert, damit es "schicker" wirkt und nochmal Gewicht eingespart wird. Da reicht es manchmal schon, wenn die Rute in der Steinpackung falsch abgelegt wird, oder im Boot beim Ritt über die Welle unsanft aufkommt...

Ich bin übrigens auch so jemand... ;-)


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eh klar... 

Aber wenn einer wie ich, mitten in den Steinen stolpert, die Rute in den Dreck rammt und dann auch noch drauffällt, dann wäre auch eine Vollglasrute aus den 60er abgehimmelt. :q

Das macht so richtig Laune, wenn man für so eine Ungeschicklichkeit nur sich selber in den Hintern beissen kann, was natürlich auch seltenst funktioniert. Einziger Trost ist, dass man nun endlich wieder einen Grund für einen Neukauf hat.


----------



## geomujo (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Heute war ich nun das erste mal am Wasser damit.  Leider biss nicht ein einziger Fisch.

Aber trotzdem geiles Teil. Sie erreicht aber nicht ganz die Qualität der  Eradicator. Sie ist etwas träger und wirft nicht ganz so weit, was evtl  auch an der nun etwas dickeren 0,08er Schnur liegt. Dafür wirft dafür  sie den 8er X-Rap richtig gut. Die Köderführung ist sehr gut, aber nicht  überragend. Grundkontakt bekommt man aber sofort mit ebenso wie jedes  andere Hindernis. 
Werfen konnte ich alles von 2-7gramm - ging wunderbar aber eben nicht  ganz so weit. Am Besten gingen der 7er MaxRap (5g) und der 6er X-Rap mit  4g. Die 2g Köder gehen auch sind aber nicht optimal. Der Unterschied  zum 8er X-Rap war aber nicht sehr groß. Sogar der BX-Jointed-Minnow ging  sehr gut bei seduktiver Köderführung. 
Die X-Raps kann man sehr gut twitchen, auch ziemlich agressiv, dann geht  sie aber deutlich in die Biegung bis ins Unterteil. Zum agressiven  Twitchen ist eine feste Spitze besser. Zum leichten twitchen ist sie  perfekt. Sie ist leicht Spitzenbetont, das Rückgrat ist deutlich sprübar  aber nicht besonders kräftig. Die Spitze peitscht richtig los beim Wurf  auch ohne Köder dran. 
Das Handling der Rute ist hervorragend. Die 20g mehr gegenüber der  Eradicator machen sich aber schon bemerkbar. Die Beringung ist mit Daiwa  T8 Braid defacto lautlos.
Die Länge macht sich sehr gut für das Angeln vom flachen Naturufer und für die Hafenmauer ist auch etwas Luft. 

Hoffe es klappt am Wochenende mit dem ersten Fangerfolg.

EDIT:
Nach  dem zweiten Ausflug muss ich mein Urteil über die Wurfweite revideren.  Es hat etwas gedauert bis ich den Dreh raus hatte. Man muss den Köder  möglichst nah an der Spitze haben und dann richtig durchziehen, da kommt  dann auch dieses Peitschenartige Geräusch. Nicht zu früh loslassen.  Dann kam noch ein Umstand zum tragen der hier besonders wirkt.
Ich  werfe gerne die Rute wie eine Rute mit Multirolle also beim Auswurf (die  Position in der die Angel hinter einen zeigt) hängt die Rolle nach  unten und beim Köderflug zeigt sie dann nach oben. Diese Wurftechnik ich  nicht sehr zielgenau aber angenehm zu werfen.
Besser ist es mit  dieser Rute sie einfach nur hoch bzw. überzuheben ohne dass eine Drehung  um die Längsachse erfolgt.  Dann kann man damit sehr zielgenau und vor  allem auch weit werfen da mehr Druck aufgebaut wird.

Fisch gabs  wieder nicht. Sie kommt jetzt ins Winterfutteral und erst im Frühjahr  richtig zum Einsatz. Sie ist eindeutig was für warme Sommertage am  Flachwasser.

Die nächsten Wochen kommt verstärkt die KR-X Seabass  zum Einsatz. Mit der hatte ich neulich auch den ersten Hecht. Hat  richtig Spass gemacht der Drill.


----------



## RayZero (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend Leute,

ist jetzt zwar nicht direkt JDM-Tackle und auch nicht wirklich Up to Date - aber entworfen oder entwickelt wurde sie glaube ich tatsächlich in Asien. Jedenfalls will ich euch meinen Testbericht über die Abu Garcia Rocksweeper nicht vorenthalten #6

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/10/22/testbericht-abu-garcia-rocksweeper-nano-spin-902mh/


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mein erstes JDM-Abenteuer war wieder schnell beendet. 
Hatte mir eine Tailwalk Fullrange XXH für größere Swimbaits wie die Line-Thru-Trout oder den 40er Real Eel bestellt. 
Die Rute kam mit total verkraztem Blank bei mir an, ging sofort auf meine Kosten wieder zurück. 
Ich wollte auch keine Ersatzrute, da sie ohnehin für den geplanten Einsatzzweck ungeeignet ist.
Hat ohne Frage einen tollen Blank, aber mit dem Griff den ganzen Tag hohe Gewichte werfen kann nicht klappen...


----------



## RayZero (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Total verkratzt? Krass ... und sowas von Nippon-Tackle? Man hört ja selten negatives. Naja - schade das du nicht gefunden hast, was du suchst. Ich hoffe du bist nach so einer negativen Erfahrung nicht gleich vom Japan-Zug abgesprungen?


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist nach so einer negativen Erfahrung nicht gleich vom Japan-Zug abgesprungen?




Nein, auf keinem Fall. 

Ich werde jetzt aber im Big-Bait-Bereich eher auf alt bewährtes, wie Musky Innovations, St. Croix, Savage Gear, usw. zurückgreifen.

Aber ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einer JDM Rute für die Zander- und Barschangelei mit Gummis im Stillwasser vom Ufer.


----------



## RayZero (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einer JDM Rute für die Zander- und Barschangelei mit Gummis im Stillwasser vom Ufer.



Was spricht gegen die Palms Shore Gun?


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab ich mir schon angeguckt, aber mir gefällt die Beringung optisch nicht. 

Meine Anforderungen an die Rute:

~ 2,70m

10-30g WG

sehr dünner Blank und Griff (Duplon)

Fuji Sic K-Type Einstegringe


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde die größte Stärke der JDM-Ruten eher im feinen Beriech sehen. Gerade da trumpfen sie mit ungeheurer Ausdifferenzierung auf bis ins kleinste Detail. Klar gibt es auch in Japan Angler die schwer unterwegs sind, das sind dann aber fast nur Bootsangler und entsprechend sieht auch das Angebot aus.

Dicke Swimbaits sind eigentlich keine japanische Spezialität. Folglich ist auch die Motivation für entsprechend hochwertiges Material überschaubar. 
In dieser Gewichtsklasse ist man wohl immernoch am besten mit Ruten nach klassisch europäischer Machart dran. Gerade die Skandinavier sind da Spezialisten für. Insofern gingen hier vielleicht von Grund auf Anspruch und Wirklichkeit auseinander.

Aber um dir die Hoffnung nicht ganz zu nehmen. Schau dir doch mal die Destrada oder Altemiss-Reihe von Spro's Gamakatsu-Linie an. Da gibt es ausgewiesene Swimbaitruten die optisch und technisch den Japanern in Nichts nachstehen aber in der Anwendung eher an europäische Großköder gedacht sind.
Vielleicht wäre das eine Alternative für dich. Bei der Destrada kommt der Blank dann sogar aus Japan. Dazu mit den üblichen Spielereien a la Cross-Winding, VSS-Halter, Fuji-K, Micro-Pitch, AAA-Kork, Carbon-verzierte Schrauben, eloxierte Alu-Spacer, Gummierte Griffe und eine Hakenöse.

Wurfgewichtsmäßig gehts bis 80g.
Für 100g Reel-Eels ist das def. zu heavy. Da macht sich ne Meeres-Jig-Rute wie die Spro Salty Beast Nano Spin sehr gut. Das hat dann aber nichts mehr mit JDM zutun (meiner Vorstellung nach).

EDIT:

Barsch/Zander vom Ufer - das ist die Domäne der Kurodai-Ruten.

Wenn  nicht hart gejiggt werden soll ist das was sehr interessantes. Bei  Major Craft gibt e auch diverse Kurodai-Ruten. Sie sind meist zwischen   2,30m und 2,50m lang und für Ködergewichte um die 10-15g sehr gut  geeignet. Dazu sind sie federleicht, noch leichter als Eging Ruten und  haben oft Micro-Guides.

Für größere Barsche und mittlere Zander ideal. Ebenso für Sommerhechte.
Sollte es noch ein Tick kräftiger werden gehts zu den Rockfish-Ruten a la Rocksweeper oder in den Spitzenbetonten Eging-Bereich.


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind alles Spinning-Ruten, ich suche aber eine Casting-Rute. 
Und der große Real Eel wiegt sogar etwas über 150g [emoji6]


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-magnetinc/item/mg2489/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_enDie Spro Salty Beast Nano gibt es auch als Casting-Version.
Dafür hab ich meine Salty Beast Nano Heavy Jig Spin mit 2,40m und 100-250g WG bei nur 300g Gesamtgewicht.
Ebenfalls auch als Castigng verfügbar.

Kurodais gibt es NUR als Spin Verison. 
Aber schau dir mal die Abu Salty Stage KR-X Baitfinesse an
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...ness/SALTY_STAGE_KR-X_Baitfinesse_Custom.html
Bei Längen von 1,80-2,60m ist bis 24g Wurfgewicht alles dabei. Dazu mit Micro-Guides.
Zu kaufen z.B. bei eBay oder Rakuten.

Ebenso wären da noch die Abu Salty Stage KR-X Triple-Concept als etwas kräftigere Alternative und mehr EVA-Einsatz

Oder eine Preisklasse höher die Rocksweeper Kizihata NRC-842M-H als harte Variante. Zu kaufen bei Rakuten.


----------



## fischforsch (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich meine Salty Beast Nano Heavy Jig Spin mit 2,40m und 100-250g WG bei nur 300g Gesamtgewicht.


Kumpel fischt seit paar Jahren den Vorgänger ohne Nano in der Travelversion als leichte Popperrute im Salzwasser. Ganz taugliche und verglw. leichte Rute, ob sie auch nen besseren GT standhält muss sie noch beweisen.
ABER großes Manko bereits während dem ersten Trip begannen die Ringe zu rosten! Haben sie dies bei den etwas teureren Nano-Nachfolgern in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Nano hat Alps-Ringe mit Edelstahlrahmen - sollte rostfrei sein.


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Frisch bestellt: 
 Gamakatsu *Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor S83H
*Kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@geomujo

Viel Spass mit der neuen Rute. Ein Bericht würde mich interessieren. Ich habe die und/oder die Westin Powershad im Auge. 
Meine CMW SS 3 60 Gramm habe ich gerade zum zweiten mal gecrasht, beim ersten Bruch war es klar mein Fehler, jetzt aber nicht und bevor ich da für 200 Schleifen ein neues Spitzenteil aufbauen lasse, kaufe ich mir vieleicht einfach ne Stangenrute und hab jetzt eine im Herbst und wenn die SS 3 wieder fertig ist eine auf Reserve stehen. 

Die Rocksweeper ist mir optisch etwas zu blingbling.


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @geomujo
> 
> Viel Spass mit der neuen Rute. Ein Bericht würde mich interessieren. Ich habe die und/oder die Westin Powershad im Auge.
> Meine CMW SS 3 60 Gramm habe ich gerade zum zweiten mal gecrasht, beim ersten Bruch war es klar mein Fehler, jetzt aber nicht und bevor ich da für 200 Schleifen ein neues Spitzenteil aufbauen lasse, kaufe ich mir vieleicht einfach ne Stangenrute und hab jetzt eine im Herbst und wenn die SS 3 wieder fertig ist eine auf Reserve stehen.
> ...



Wie zum Henker hast du die Ss3 gecrasht? Gehst du etwa pilken damit?
Ich trau mich mit meiner nicht über 20g-Jigs zu fischen.
Ist echt Schade, mein Beileid!


----------



## ulfisch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Von mir an mich, mein Geburtstagsgeschenk.
http://xesta.jp/rod/bs_sls.html

Bin sehr gespannt:k


Viel Spass mit der Destrada


----------



## Promachos (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Von mir an mich, mein Geburtstagsgeschenk.
> http://xesta.jp/rod/bs_sls.html
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt:k



|bigeyes Scharfe Sachen gibt's da! Glückwunsch - zum Geburtstag und zum Geschenk#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sieht für mich auch wie ne leichte Shore-Jig-Rute. Ich nehme mal an weiche Spitze. Ungewöhlich lang, kommt dem Eging nahe. Wird wohl so ähnlich sein nur eine Klasse leichter, also wie die Kurodai's. Wird dann wohl das Zwischending von Kurodai zu Eging sein. Bei dem Gewicht dürfte Twitchen noch drin sein.

Mir gefällt aber das EVA net Kork ist schicker und griffiger. So sieht für mich das Idealum eines TVS-Halters aus: http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/h...tsu-destrada/s77ml-mini-crank-medium-jig.html
Die Rute ist heiiiiiiiißßßßß!!!! 

Und Glückwunsch zum BDay.
Bei mir wars die KR-X Ajing Costum die mein persönliches BDay Geschenk war.


----------



## MIG 29 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Von mir an mich, mein Geburtstagsgeschenk.
> http://xesta.jp/rod/bs_sls.html
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt:k



Glückwunsch!
Ruten Serie mit Fuji Torzite Ringen wenn ich mich nicht täusche, oder ? Xesta Ruten sind mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen, mal schauen ob ich eine hole.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

eeeks habe noch nicht Geburtstag...Rute ist ja auch noch nicht da trotzdem danke.

Die Rute werde ich auch für Metall Jigs bis 12 Gr. benutzen, macht mir unheimlich Spass.
Zwar hauptsächlich fürs Mittelmeer aber auch hier werde ich sie fischen.
Sollte nicht zu schnell sein "regular/fast"

Kork mag ich eher bei "klassichen" Designs.
Zum Feeling, ich habe eine Rute, die ich recht häufig fische mit einem Korkgriff, der Rest hat Duplon.
Ich bemerke da keine besondere Vorliebe bei mir.


----------



## RayZero (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Sollte nicht zu schnell sein "regular/fast"



wären wir jetzt im Nachbarforum, müsste ich dir eine Standpauke halten :q


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> eeeks habe noch nicht Geburtstag...Rute ist ja auch noch nicht da trotzdem danke.
> 
> *Die Rute werde ich auch für Metall Jigs bis 12 Gr. benutzen*, macht mir unheimlich Spass.
> Zwar hauptsächlich fürs Mittelmeer *aber auch hier werde ich sie fischen.*



Ab 01.03.16 am Walchensee!? Eine Seeforelle stelle ich mir an der Rute als echtes Erlebnis vor!


----------



## ulfisch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ammersee|supergri
Seeforellen sind dann auch der Zielfisch.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Sam

Ich hatte die SS 3 mit nach Norge zum Köhlerstippen und Bodden usw. mit 16 er Shads auf Hecht. Ist mir klar das das zuviel ist aber egal, macht mir einfach Spass die Rute, braucht halt ne neue Spitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab aber gerade aktuell was aktuell-kurzfristig-interessantes 270er Klasse (als Ergänzung/Alternative für Dich) in den Visieren ...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

OK ich werde deinen Rat einholen, sollte aber nen Korkgriff haben.


----------



## ulfisch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Rute ist auf dem Weg:l
habe hier http://www.bait.lt/ispardavimas/xesta-blackstar-tz-power-twicher-s66.html bestellt, der Shop hat auch noch andere interessante Ruten#6


----------



## geomujo (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Luvias 280€ - nicht schlecht


----------



## geomujo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Destrada kam heute schon an 

Riesengeiles Teil. Die Spitze ist sehr sensibel. Wirkliche echte Spitzenaktion mit bärenstarkem Rückgrat. Die Mag Pro 792MH als direkte Konkurrenz (2,37m 15-50g 180g) hat eine viel steifere Spitze die nicht so einen engen Biegeradius hat. Es ist aber keine extreme Spitzenaktion wie manch andere Rute. Ich würde die Biegung mit der Kurodai und der Veritas 822H vergleichen.

Der Griff ist erstklassig. Perfekt fürs kräftige Hechtwobblern. Der Fore-Grip ist so lang wie die Hand breit und schön wulstig dick. Damit befindet sich die Rolle unterhalb der Hand und die ohnehin kaum vorhandene Kopflastigkeit der Rute sinkt auf ein Minimum. Das Handling der Rute ist , das kann ich jetzt schon sagen erstklassig und genau nach meinem Wunsch für eine schwere Rute.

Die Spitze misst 2,0mm und das Ende 12,6mm. Die Mitte des Oberteils 5,5mm und dessen Ende 9,3mm. Der Blank ist sehr schnell. Die Verarbeitung scheint auf den ersten Blick ohne jeden Makel. Alle Ringe in alle 3 Raumrichtungen korrekt ausgerichtet, Blank ist schnurgerade, Keine Verarbeitungsfehler am Griff. Crabon-Schraube ist diesmal nicht defekt.

Leider schaffe ich es heute nicht mehr damit ans Wasser - aber gleich morgen früh.
Rolle wurde eine bereits vorhandene Abu Sorön STX40 - Schnur wird wohl eine Daiwa T8 Braid Chatreuse in 0,20mm.

Zielköder sind einerseits die schweren Rapala-Köder von 46g a la X-Rap 14, X-Rap Jointed Shad, Jointed Clackin Rap und kleinere Hechtköder wie der BX-Swimmer 12, Maxrap 15/17 und X-Rap 12 mit 22-28g.

Fotos folgen ...


----------



## vermesser (2. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also die Destrada würde mich auch interessieren- grade wenn es die bessere Mag Pro is, könnte die mir ggf. zu einem ordentlichen Preis gefallen. Endlich mal nicht so ein lüttes Stöckchen #6 .

Berichte mal, wenn du mehr weißt.


----------



## geomujo (2. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist schon eine geile Rute. Verarbeitung ist wirklich perfekt. Die Kork-Qualität ist die Beste die mir je untergekommen ist. Es ist so dermaßen frisch, dass man nach Entfernung der Schutzhülle keine Wachstumsstruktur erkennt. Erst nach ein zwei Einsätzen sieht man die Holzähnliche Textur. Es ist enorm griffig und perfekt gearbeitet bzw. geschliffen. Sone gute Kork-Verarbeitung und Material habe ich noch nie gesehen. Dazu der gummierte Rollenhalter und die Rute liegt perfekt in der Hand.

Werfen der 46g-Köder geht wunderbar, man kann voll durchziehen. Den Köderlauf bekommt man sehr gut mit. Schön ist die feinfühlige Spitze, die jeden Zupfer auch anzeigt. Gerade in der seduktiven Köderführung spielt sie ihre Stärken aus. 22g Köder gingen auch super, weiter runter war ich nicht gegangen dafür hab ich dann andere Ruten. Dem BX-Swimmer kann richtig Leben eingehaucht werden wenn man twitcht und jerkt.
Als positiv ist die Beringung mit nicht nur einem 2-Steg Ring, sondern die beiden untersten am Spitzenteil sind auch 2-Stegig. Damit kann im Futteral mehr und groberes ins Rutenfach gepackt werden ohne dass die Beringung Schaden nimmt. Überhaupt macht sie einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Die Zapfenverbindung war so frisch und neu, dass ich sie anfangs kaum raufbekam. Das Blankmaterial des Oberteils ist ziemlich dünnwandig und angenehm leicht. Kopflastigkeit existiert bei dieser Rute schlichtweg nicht.

Dann gabs auch gleich 2 Hechte von um die 45 und 55. Der Drill hat spass gemacht, wenn auch nicht ganz soviel Spass wie mit der Seabass. Das Hakensetzen geht dafür sehr gut. Eine Atacke unmittelbar vor meinen Füßen ging leider daneben, ich war da in Gedanken völlig woanders 

Das Handling ist wie schon angedeutet hervorragend wenn man den Fore-Grip voll ausnutzt. Die Kreuzwicklung ist extrem minimalistisch gehalten. Während ich bei Abu die Kreuzwicklung deutlich mit den Fingern spüre wenn ich über den Blank streichel merkt man hier nix. Im Hochglanzlackteil erkennt man, dass die Kreuzwicklung viel spärlicher ausgeprägt ist. Die Kreuzwicklung sorgt für einen schönen Tribal-Effekt im Drill. Bei dieser Rute ist der Angler die dominierende Kraft, man bekommt den Fisch im Drill voll unter seine Kontrolle.

Zuguterletzt: Made in China

Die Mag Pro ist etwas träger im Blank unterscheidet sich aber nicht so stark wir es der Preisunterschied vielleicht vermuten lässt (Verarbeitung und Materialqualität mal außen vor) und hat nicht diese dezente Spitzenaktion.

Ranhalten.... im Stollenwerk hat schon wieder einer zugeschlagen aber beide Längen sind noch zu haben für 250 Tacken.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die gute Beschreibung #6 . Ich befürchte allerdings, dass sie zu nahe an meiner Fantasista Nano mit 2,50 und 50 Gramm ist. Aber ich denke mal drüber nach  .


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja die hatte ich auch in der Hand im Laden. Hat mir garnicht so sehr gefallen die Fantasista. Das 2,80m-Modell hingegen schon wieder mehr. Aber die 2,50m war mir zu kopflastig für diese Länge und der Griff reicht nicht ganz an die Klasse der Destrada ran, vom Kork mal ganz abgesehen. Von der Aktion her sind sie sich recht ähnlich die Fanta wirkt einen Tick träger kann aber auch sein dass ich mir das einbilde. Bedenke dass die Fantasista 822 ein MH Modell ist und die Destrada eine H. Sie hat also schon etwas mehr Power nach hinten raus und die Beringung kräftiger aber leider nicht aus Titan, sondern nur mit Edelstahlrahmen. Bei 407€ UVP und 250€ real darf man eigentlich Titan-SiC erwarten. Aber seisdrum - den Gewichtsvorteil durch Titan sehe ich eh mehr im leichten Spinnrutensegment. Bei so schweren Ruten schlägt das weniger ins Kontor.

Die Fanta 922H käme mich 100€ teurer! Somit war klar wohin die Reise geht.

Gibt es noch Alternativen in der Gewichtsklasse mit schöner Spitzenbetonung? Die Akilas kommt nicht infrage da die Griffgestaltung schwerer Ruten zuwieder läuft. Die Altemiss ist klar auf Wobbler und Blinker mit Semi-Parabolischer Aktion ausgelegt. Bei Daiwa gibt es nur DPS-Rollenhalter.

Noch ein Wort zur Empfindlichkeit der Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor:
Jedes bisschen merkt man. Ob Blatt oder Algen oder Grundkontakt - alles sprü man unmittelbar. Auch ein nicht korrekten Köderlauf bekommt man gut mit.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gestern hat im F4M Forum was nettes zum Thema Japan Ruten entdeckt.. was man (wie vermutet) wohl auch auf viele andere Modelle im JDM / JDM Style auslegen kann:


Ggf kennt einer von euch diese Rute ja von TWP:


http://www.topwater-productions.de/Ruten/Normandy-Ruten/Normandy-Unicorn.html


Und wer mag, kann die auch gleich beim Hersteller aus CN ordern 


http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Normandy-Unicorn-series-straight-handle-grip-FUJI-accessories-lure-rod-1-92-1-98-2-04/1260897_32287874634.html?storeId=1260897


----------



## RayZero (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja nichts neues das Händler ordentlich aufschlagen. Dafür bekommt man in DE einen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das würde ich doch auch sagen und wenn ich mir die Lieferzeiten bei Aliexpress so ansehe, dann zweimal. Irgendetwas zwischen ein paar Wochen und zwei Monaten - das braucht kein Mensch. Am Ende dann noch ein Transportschaden und du kannst mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge schauen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist klar.... ob einem der Service aber der knapp 3-Fache Rutenpreis wert ist


----------



## iltis05 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann must du sie halt billig im Ausland odern, plus Versand und versteuern.Zudem nicht zu vergessen das Theater wenn beim Versand was beschädigt wird, oder du einen Garantiefall hast.
Rückversand und Theater ist es dir das wert, dann bestell im Ausland.
Aber dann nicht meckern,  wenns Probleme gibt.Es ist wie im Onlinehandel und dem Shop um die ecke.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, das Betreiben eines Geschäftes erzeugt Kosten und der Sinn eines Geschäftes ist die 
Gewinnerzielungsabsicht, darauf pocht nicht nur das Finanzamt.
Dazu kommen verdeckte Kosten, die sich aus anderen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ableiten ( z.B. auch Gewährleistungsrecht) und natürlich in erster Linie die Bezahlung fürs eigene Leben.
Wer anderes meint ist ein Träumer und sollte sich den Wecker stellen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich eine Rute von der Stange haben möchte, dann will ich sie gleich haben und nicht erst nach vielen Wochen, wenn sie Mr. Wang mal gemütlich mit seiner Tschunke um die halbe Welt gegondelt hat. Punkt.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich verstehen.... dann darf aber keiner Meckern, dass das vermeidliche JDM Tackle für viele zu teuer ist bzw. zu teurer Luxus Kram, da man hierzulande natürlich die jeden Einzelnen der ein Stück vom Kuchen haben will - entsprechend mitbezahlen muss. 


Ggf haben das einige in den Falschen Hals bekommen - natürlich muss man was Verdienen wenn man ein Geschäft betreibt. Hab ich auch nicht anders gemeint. Hier ist alles in Ordnung.
Nur wird "auch in diesem Thema" gerne mal über Preise, Wertigkeit usw. der JDM (Style) Ruten gesprochen. Dann fallen dann so Dinge wie Made in Japan kostet eben Geld usw. 
Wenn man dann als Vergleich sieht, was für den Endkunden das Produkt im Herstellunsland kostet (was meistens gar nicht Japan etc. ist, sondern China, Korea usw.) muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er bereit ist das auszugeben oder nicht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit aussagen.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ja die hatte ich auch in der Hand im Laden. Hat mir garnicht so sehr gefallen die Fantasista. Das 2,80m-Modell hingegen schon wieder mehr. Aber die 2,50m war mir zu kopflastig für diese Länge



Das ist ja auch alles etwas Ansichtssache und Gefühl. Nur einen Punkt möchte ich kurz aufgreifen: Du empfindest die 2,50er als kopflastig? Ok. Fand ich nicht. Ich fand die 2,80er nicht so doll...aber jeder mag es anders.

Zu MH- H: Ich wollte die Fantasista grade haben, WEIL sie nicht ganz so brettenhart wie die Mag Pro in 2,37 mit ebenfalls 50 Gramm is. Ich komm mit etwas langsameren Ruten (wobei das bei den Fantas eine irreführende Beschreibung ist) besser klar, da sie variabler sind. Die harten Dinger sind was rein für Gummi, aber meinem Gefühl nach weniger was für Blinker, Spinner, Pilker...

Mal an die Experten hier: Wer kennt ne JDM die den Gutjahr Ruten (Hi- Lite, X-Blade) nahe kommt von der Charakteristik...also mit super Rückmeldung, aber unter Last semiparabol bis gar parabol?!


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Fr33:

Bei den knapp 70 USD von Aliexpress bleibt es ja nicht. Bis du die Rute hast, kommt schon noch einiges drauf. Dafür kommt es ja auch vom anderen Ende der Welt, extra nur für dich. Ein Kilo allgäuer Bergkäse kostet in Peking auch etwas mehr, als in Pfronten, oder!?


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich warte für gewöhnlich 14 Tage nach Bestellvorgang bis ich das Produkt aus Fernost in den Händen halte. In 50% der Fälle muss ich zum Zollamt, sonst macht der DHL-Express-Fahrer Inkasso.

Beschädigungen: von 5 importierten Ruten aus Japan hatte keine einzige einen Schaden der auf den Transport zurückgeht. Eine kleine Druckstelle im EVA oder mal nicht ganz korrekt eingespleisste Spitze - das wars bisher an Fehlern. Der Versand ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Wer sich unsicher ist kann auch auf eBay zuschlagen, da bieten einige Händler kostenlosen Rückversand. Die kosten dann aber etwas mehr.

Zum Thema Preise: Bei einem UVP von knapp 400€ für die neue Luvias die dann nicht unter 350€ zu bekommen ist schu ich schon gern mal ins Netz. Aktuell kostet sie in Japan ~200€ Netto. Mit 250-270€ ist man also dabei. Und wie der verlinkte Littauische Shop erahnen lässt geht es sehr wohl zu günstigen Importpreisen. Dort kostet sie wie erwähnt nur 280€ uind man spart sich den Zoll, da Schengenraum.

Und wenn mir hier keine Presso angeboten wird bleibt mir auch garnichts anderes übrig als in Fernost zu bestellen. Aber von Ali... und co. da wär ich vorsichtig. Ne Probebestellung kann man ja mal machen. Meistens kommen die Sachen aus China auch durch den Zoll im Gegensatz zu den japanischen Zeugs, bei dem der Zoll bisher wirklich jedes Paket einzog bzw. bezollte.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Andal,


natürlich kommt da noch bischen was drauf. 70 USD * 0,90705 Exchage Rate = ca. 63,50€ + 19% = 75,57€. Zollsatz von glaub ich 4,5% kommt erst ab 150€ Warenwert drauf.


Ist aber auch egal. Klar hat man im Falle des Service, Lieferzeiten und Garantie/ Gewährleistung die A-Karte falls mal was ist..... Da muss man für sich aber abwägen.


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ihr seht das alles viel zu pessimistisch.
Auch mal was wagen - darin  liegt doch gerade die Spannung. Auch wenn man eben nicht ganz genau weiß  was einem nun erwartet. Und wenns nicht genau den Vorstellungen  entspricht - ne Verwendung findet sich garantiert. Bisher hat mich keine  Rute enttäuscht. Sogar die KR-X Seabass macht nach anfänglicher Skepsis nun richtig Spass. Das Drillgefühl der Rute ist einfach weltklasse. Hier wirkt die Kreuzwicklung mal richtig. 

Wenn man mit den Ruten sorgsam umgeht  passtiert auch kein "Garantiefall". Und wenns wirklich drauf ankommt  sind zumindest die japanischen Händler sehr Kundenorientiert.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Welcher littauische Shop?


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.bait.lt/rites/spiningines/daiwa-spinning/daiwa-2015-luvias.html

Der hier


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind ja teilweise Preise, die bezahlbar sind und viel Auswahl.
Nicht übel.

Erfahrungen mit dem Laden?


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ne, aber mit anderen Shops aus Litauen. Bisher nur gutes.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nix für Ungut, aber diese Importier-Experimente überlasse ich gerne anderen. Schon alleine deswegen, weil in Sachen Einkäufen sehr wenig Geduld aufbringen kann. Wie schon gesagt, wenn ich mich entschieden habe, dann will ich das gleich haben. 

Bei einer gemeinsamen Bestellung wärs vielleicht anders, da könnte ich mich "überwinden" und mitbestellen.

JDM Ware gewinnt ja auch zunehmend Marktanteile bei uns und das wiederum kann ich dann erwarten, bis man das Zeug auch bei uns bekommt.

Es ist jetzt ungefähr so, wie es in den frühen 90ern mit dem englischen Karpfenzeug war. Da blieben auch nur Eigenimporte (zu extrem unverschämten Preisen der Royal Mail). Wenn die Brüder überhaupt an die Krauts lieferten, was ja teilweise heute noch der Fall ist. Aber die Nachfrage hat ja dann auch die Spezialitäten zu uns gebracht und heute gibts kaum einen Grund mehr, in GB zu bestellen.

Und sind wir mal alle ehrlich. Zu den ganzen wunderschönen Sachen aus Japan gibt es auch hierzulande Alternativen, die auch nicht wirklich schlecht sind.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gibt ja schon ein zwei Shops, die es gut machen
Lurenatic und Nippon-Tackle, man kann da gut anrufen, sich beraten lassen und geben sich echt Mühe.
Darüber hinaus gibt es ja auch noch anderen Krams ( nicht bös gemeint)
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nicht nur die zwei. Aus dem Bereich warmes Salzwasser sind einige Shops unterwegs, die JDM am Lager haben. Die ist jetzt nicht grad was für die, die nach UL bis M suchen, aber bereits für Zanderangler sind da schon feine Sachen zu haben, kostet dann halt aber auch wieder gutes Geld.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Und sind wir mal alle ehrlich. Zu den ganzen wunderschönen Sachen aus Japan gibt es auch hierzulande Alternativen, die auch nicht wirklich schlecht sind.



Weitgehend hast du da recht Andal. Bisher konnte ich mich auch noch zurückhalten, eine echte JDM aus sonstwo zu bestellen. Allerdings gestehe ich diesen Ruten zu, dass sie super Blanks für ihren Zweck mit einer sehr guten handwerklichen Qualität kombinieren und dazu noch leicht, elegant und schön sind.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist die Mag Pro. Der Blank ist 1a, die Ringe sind gut...im praktischen Einsatz ist die Rute wirklich super! Eigentlich überhaupt kein Grund, etwas zu ändern.

Trotzdem, bei mir stehen eine Mag Pro Evx mit 2,37 und 50 Gramm und die Abu Fantasista Nano in 2,50 mit 50 Gramm. Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die Fanta hier problemlos erhältlich ist und kein richtiges JDM...praktisch ist die Mag Pro nicht schlechter, man fängt keinen Fisch weniger, der Arm fault einem nicht ab etc...trotzdem, die Fanta ist eleganter, schöner, sauberer verarbeitet...einfach schöner! Und ich sah auch schon andere richtige JDMs...die Ruten sind einfach elegant und schön. Sowas gibts hier echt relativ selten (und dann genauso teuer- die Yaseis sind von der Blankqualität etc. dicht dran, kosten aber auch ein Schweinegeld.).

Den Aufpreis zahlt man für das Besondere und das Gefühl, etwas Exklusives zu haben. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da brauchen wir überhaupt kein Wort verlieren. Der Geil Faktor ist bei den JDM Stöcken unschlagbar. Vielleicht nicht ganz, denn auf dem USDM findet man auch echte Schönheiten.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Aus dem Bereich warmes Salzwasser sind einige Shops unterwegs, die JDM am Lager haben.



Was hast du da im Blick?


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Tackleking, Tackle24, The Tackle Shop... aber wie schon gesagt, recht hochpreisige Sachen dabei. Das Preisniveau von Zenaq ist leider nicht kompatibel mit meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke Andal.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zum Beispiel die hier...

http://www.tackleking.de/zenaq/481-zenaq-fokeeto-twitch.html

Die FC70-3 Long Handle nimmt vom schweren Barschfischen bis zum Groß-Hecht alles locker mit. Im Süßwasser so gut wie nicht an die Grenzen zu bringen.


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zumindest bei den höheren Wurfgewichten sind die Unterschiede eigentlich nicht so groß, da ist es dann wirklich meist nur die Optik. Aber sobald es unter 30g geht merkt man den Unterschied. In der L und UL-Klasse bekommt man gutes Zeug quasi  nur aus Fernost. Da sehe ich die größte Stärke. 
Schade dass die Oren-Ji MGS eingestampft wurde. Damit gab es auch hohe Wurfgewichte in exklusivem Gewandt.

Warum soll eine Rute nicht auch schick aussehen? Balzer hat das mit der Karthago ja auch mal versucht. Beim Versuch isses dann auch geblieben. Der neue Daiwa-Deutschland-Katalog strotzt nur so von klassischen Rutendesigns, da ist kaum was exquisites dabei.


Aktuell gefallen mir die Daiwa Presso Ruten unlaublich. Aber dann mit schöner Carbon-Verzierung und AGS-Carbon-Ringen.


----------



## ulfisch (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das sind ja teilweise Preise, die bezahlbar sind und viel Auswahl.
> Nicht übel.
> 
> Erfahrungen mit dem Laden?



Heute ist meine erste Bestellung angekommen:m
berichte später mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.tackleking.de/zenaq/481-zenaq-fokeeto-twitch.html
> 
> Die FC70-3 Long Handle nimmt vom schweren Barschfischen bis zum Groß-Hecht alles locker mit. Im Süßwasser so gut wie nicht an die Grenzen zu bringen.


Also Andal, selbst wenn es deine Traumstecken sein sollen:
Die Teile sind doch sauschwer, so kurz und trotzdem über 200g! |bigeyes

Also da nehme ich lieber was viel leichteres, etwas länger 8ft und viel günstiger bei Preispunkt um 150€


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Leichter klingt immer gut.... nur wenn dank kurzen Griffen, Split Griffen usw. dann die 240er Stecken schon Kopflastig werden - dann nehm ich lieber ne 200gr Rute - die auf den cm ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also Andal, selbst wenn es deine Traumstecken sein sollen:
> Die Teile sind doch sauschwer, so kurz und trotzdem über 200g! |bigeyes



Du musst die mal in Aktion erlebt haben. Außerdem solls ja Leute geben, die nicht nur im Süßwasser werken und hier wie dort eine extrest breitbandige Rute haben wollen. Ich habe ja extra geschrieben, dass es sich um Ruten handelt, die eigentlich für tropische Angelausflüge gemacht sind. Und da sind Ruten, die meintewegen für Boddenhechte taugen, spätestens nach dem ersten GT nur noch ein Stück Griff und ein paar schlechte Erinnerungen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Leichter klingt immer gut.... nur wenn dank kurzen Griffen, Split Griffen usw. dann die 240er Stecken schon Kopflastig werden - dann nehm ich lieber ne 200gr Rute - die auf den cm ausbalanciert ist.



Gibt es wirklich Ruten, die auf den cm ausbalanciert sind?
Bei mir waren alle, auch sehr teure, kopfschwer.
Natürlich gab es feine Unterschiede, aber exakt ausbalanciert war keine:g.


----------



## ulfisch (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Ruten, sind mMn für das Bootsfischen(Meer) entweder vertikal oder mit Poppern ect. auf Mahis/GTs, da werden sie schon ein ordentliches Rückgrat haben.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Ruten, die auf den cm ausbalanciert sind?
> Bei mir waren alle, auch sehr teure, kopfschwer.
> Natürlich gab es feine Unterschiede, aber exakt ausbalanciert war keine:g.



Ja wenn man selber baut wie ich :m Von der Stange gibt's wenige Modelle die quasi "neutral" sind. Mit Rolle kanns aber wieder leicht anders rum sein und die Rute wird leicht Hecklastig....

Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ist halt bei vielen Ruten so, die sehr kurze und sehr leichte Griffe haben... die werden zwangläufig kopflastig....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe ja extra geschrieben, dass es sich um Ruten handelt, die eigentlich für tropische Angelausflüge gemacht sind.



Ich hab das aber direkt so gelesen: :m :q #h


Andal schrieb:


> Die FC70-3 Long Handle nimmt vom schweren Barschfischen bis zum Groß-Hecht alles locker mit. Im Süßwasser so gut wie nicht an die Grenzen zu bringen.






Andal schrieb:


> Und da sind Ruten, die meintewegen für Boddenhechte taugen, spätestens nach dem ersten GT nur noch ein Stück Griff und ein paar schlechte Erinnerungen.


Das bezweifel ich insofern, z.B. mit der Biomaster Select Shad im Preisbereich 160 bis 200 EUR, da macht vorher längst der Angler oder allermeist der Fisch schlapp, aber nicht die Rute. 

Ich sage: Preis max. 200 EUR, dafür kann man alles fertigen und gewinnbringend verkaufen. Darüber gibt es reichlich Preisvakuum für Luxusaufschlag, den man zahlen mag oder nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ist halt bei vielen Ruten so, die sehr kurze und sehr leichte Griffe haben... die werden zwangläufig kopflastig....


Je kürzer die Rute ist, umso weniger macht das aber aus mit der Kopflast, einfach weil mit ganz wenig Rutenmasse auch eine derbe relative Kopflastigkeit nur ganz wenig runterzerrt.

Aber 100%: Selbermachen und fein justieren rulez! :m


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Rein kaufmännisch, bis schwäbisch-sparsam darf man sich dem Thema JDM sowieso nicht nähern. Da findest du im Vergleich immer eine "tuts schon Rute". Vergleiche das lieber mit Sportwägen, die muss einer auch nicht unbedingt haben, aber sie sind halt einfach saugeil. Verstehst mich!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Roger #6, saugeil ist halt noch sowas wie die Sahnehaube oben drauf!


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So jetzt sind beide Destrada's in 2,85m weg, nur noch eine mit 2,50m ist für 250€ zu bekommen. Ging ja schnell  Da sie aber noch im 2016er Katalog ist müsste sie eigentlich noch bestellbar sein.

Bei dem Modell Mini Crank & Medium Jig S77ML könnt ich schwach werden. Aber nun ist erstmal genug mit Ruten.

PS: Gestern hab ich die Abu Fantasista Nano Spin in 1,80m für 139€ gesehen!!!! Weiß aber nicht mehr genu wo. Aber nicht mein Fall die Rute. Bei 1,80m darfs ne schicke Forellenrute sein.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Rein kaufmännisch, bis schwäbisch-sparsam darf man sich dem Thema JDM sowieso nicht nähern. Da findest du im Vergleich immer eine "tuts schon Rute". Vergleiche das lieber mit Sportwägen, die muss einer auch nicht unbedingt haben, aber sie sind halt einfach saugeil. Verstehst mich!?



 Dann aber hier so den ENZO
http://www.peche-leurre-evolution.com/an/catalogue-ZENAQ-Defi-Bahn-Blackfin,3463.html:m


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wobei Peche Leurre auch die Top Apotheke Europas ist.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

mag ich nicht abschließend einschätzen, jedenfalls gibt's da auch brauchbares zu bezahlbaren Kursen|wavey:


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das auch... grad in spanischen und französichen Shops findet man viel Tackle, das unsere heimischen Händler noch nicht mal vom Namen her kennen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

die haben ja auch warmes Wasser vor der Tür


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wobei ich die hier ja wirklich optisch am geilsten finde:

http://www.peche-leurre-evolution.com/an/catalogue-ZENAQ-Bamboo-Work,1437.html


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

sorry, nachgemachstes bleibt das.
 Für mich- wenn modernes Material- dann auch modern aufgebaut ( was nicht heißen muß Bling-Bling sonder schon dezent)

 Bambus bitte im Original, wird auch nicht billiger, wenns wirklich gut und handmade ist#h


----------



## Andal (3. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gott sei Dank sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden. Kombiniert mit einer Daiwa Morethan 2510 würde ich das nicht aus der Angelkiste schubbsen!


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich die Abu Fantasista Nano Spin in 1,80m für 139€ gesehen!!!! Weiß aber nicht mehr genu wo. Aber nicht mein Fall die Rute. Bei 1,80m darfs ne schicke Forellenrute sein.



Bode


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nun hab ich auch den ersten Fisch damit fangen können. Leider blieb es bei dem einen Barsch bisher. Der Drill war recht unspektakulär (im Sinne von nichts besonderes passiert) aber auch hier macht ein 15cm Barsch richtig Rabatz an der Rute. Ein großer Unterschied zur UL-Eradicator ist das nicht. Nach meinem Empfinden geht die auf jeden Fall auch als UL durch. Nicht ansatzweise mit einer Mag Pro 2-8g vergleichbar. Gerade nach unten raus stampft sie die MagPro zusammen. Sie ist viel geschmeidiger und feiner. Nach oben kann ich wie erhofft 8er X-Rap's werfen und führen. Sogar 10g schwere X-Rap Countdown sind kein Problem. Allerdings ist das Ködergefühl nicht ganz so hochauflösend wie das doppelt so teure Modell. Dennoch für UL sehr gut zu gebrauchen mit einer Reserve nach oben und mehr als ausreihend Empfindlichkeit nach unten auch für Kleinstköder.

Richtig los gehts mit der Rute aber erst im Frühjahr wenn die Barsche wieder ins Flachwasser kommen. 
Ich freu mich schon riesendoll aus den nächsten Sommer. Hab neue Stellen entdeckt die zig bis hunderte Meter weit ins Wasser ragen, kilometerlang und nicht tiefer als 1m sind. Dann schön im Sommer durchs Flachwasser waten und Barsche jagen. Allerdings muss ich mich dann jedes mal entscheiden zwischen den beiden Ruten  welch Luxusproblem

Kurze Erinnerung es ging um die Abu Salty Stage KR-X Ajing SXAS-772LT-KR


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ geomujo:

Bei deinem Bilderhoster scheint was nicht so ganz zu stimmen. Deine Bilder werden mir nicht angezeigt und es geht der Virenalarm los.


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nun geht das schon wieder los. Die Meldung kannst du ignorieren. Der stört sich nur an der selfhosted Domain. Die Bilder sind Virenfrei.

Edit:
Ich habs nochmal gegengeprüft - der DNS steht, klappt alles wunderbar mehr kann ich auch nicht machen


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Desewegen sehe ich deine Bilder aber trotzdem nicht. Schade.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Desewegen sehe ich deine Bilder aber trotzdem nicht. Schade.


 

 Ich habe keinerlei Probleme bei den Bildern, könnten nur etwas größer sein.


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es ist jedes Bild verlinkt zu einem großen Format. Weiß jetzt nicht was dein Monitor für eine Auflösung hat. Bildgrößen sind um die 1000-3000 Pixel horizontal. Das sollte genügen.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe keine Bilder und hab trotzdem den Alarm... seis drum.


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hui, hui, nun sind wir schon bei Gamakatsu Ruten im JDM Thread? Ich hoffe es ist aber so weit klar, dass diese Rute eher das Gegenteil von JDM sind? ;-)

Trotzdem geile Ruten, zumindest ab der Altemiss Serie.

@geo
Da du ja in einem anderen Forum eine geeignete Rute für Gummiköder sprich "Jigge" suchst, guck dir mal die Altemiss Serie an. Ich habe mir die Tage zwei Ruten gegönnt, beide sind sehr schnell und straff mit sehr guter Rückmeldung.

Und ja, im Drill erzeugen die Ruten eine schöne Biegekurve.
So sollten "Jiggen" eigentlich sein...

Bezüglich Import sehe ich es wie FR33!
Ich bin ein mündiger Konsument, der das Internet bedienen kann. Ergo, warum sollte ich in DE das 3-4fache für Tackle zahlen? Sorry, aber da ist mein Geld dann doch zu schade...

Und wenn ich immer diese Ammenmärchen lese, von defekten Ruten und man bleibt auf dem Schaden sitzen... Das ist MIR und meinen Freunden noch NIE passiert...

ABER, es bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem Ged macht.
Wenn halt jemand meint er müsse für eine Rute 200 statt 50 Euro zahlen, dann wird er seine Gründe haben!!!


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gamakatsu - japanische Marke (unter dem Spro Dach)
Japanische Kohlefaser, typisches JDM-Design, JDM-typische Ausdifferenzierung speziell im leichten Bereich und hervorragende Qualität. 
Dass die beiden großen Destradas mit 60-80g WG nicht unbedingt ins JDM-Segment passen haben wir auch schon mitbekommen. Da sich Aufmachung und Qualität der Rute nicht zu den feinen Modellen unterscheidet sehe ich auch für diese Ruten einenPlatz in dem Thread. Auf der Fantasista prangen ja sogar japanische Schriftzeichen.

Ob da nun Abu oder Gamakatsu drauf steht macht den Kohl nicht fett. In jedem Fall steht nicht Sportex oder DAM drauf.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ob da nun Abu oder Gamakatsu drauf steht macht den Kohl nicht fett. In jedem Fall steht nicht Sportex oder DAM drauf.



Und wenn es bei gleichen inneren und äußeren Werten draufstünde, dann wäre es ein Problem!?


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@geomujo
Sorry, aber nun wirst du albern...
Merkste selbst, wa?

Mit japanischen Schriftzeichen oder Bezeichnungen wird es für dich ne JDM Rute? Sorry für den "Ausbruch", aber das ist seltenst behämmert!!!


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Fantasista's sind Ruten aus dem Programm von Pure-Fishing Japan. Einige haben es nach Amiland und einige nach Europa geschafft meistens in dafür angepasste Wurfgewichtsbereiche.


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wir kommen einfach nicht überein.
Das kann aber auch an mir liegen... |kopfkrat

Viele Ruten von Behr, DAM, Balzer und Eigenmarken diverser Angelshops haben asiatische (japanische) Schriftzeichen auf den Blanks, asiatische (japanische) Bezeichnungen und nicht wenige Blanks DIESER Ruten bestehen aus japanischer Kohlefaser.

Das wären dann für dich JDM Ruten... |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also denne sind die vielen Yasei's aber am aller-japanischten


----------



## geomujo (4. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

"Japanese Domestic Market" - also Produkte für einen bestimmten Zielmarkt, dieser ist geografisch deutlich abgegrenzt. Also Ruten die bei uns nicht im Katalog stehen. Das wäre die streng genommene Definition. Wenn Balzer und co. auf den Zug aufspringen werden es trotzdem nie JDM Ruten sein, da sie nicht für den Zielmarkt Japan gedacht sind. 
Die Fantasista Nano Spin ist eindeutig ein JDM-Produkt, dass aber eben an den europäischen Markt angepasst wurde. Nun  könnte man ja sagen dass Balzer auch an den europäischen Markt angepasst ist, was ja auch richtig ist. Es existiert aber kein Muttermodell von dem sich ableitet dass die Rute eine wirkliche JDM Rute ist.

Gleiches verhält sich mit Gamakatsu. Es sollte wenigstens irgend eine Verbindung zum Japanischen Markt geben damit man von JDM im unseren (oder meinetwegen auch meinem) Sinne reden kann. Und da machen eben nur Schriftzeichen noch nicht den Unterschied. Es ist auch die Erfahrung und Fähigkeit der Ingenieure die das Produkt zu dem macht was es ist. Und da nehme ich Balzer das nicht ganz ab.

Mal als BSP: Der 2016er Katalog von Balzer. Die IM-12 wird mit UL beworben und kommt mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3-15g daher. Solange das so weitergeht nehme ich Denen ihr JDM-Label nicht ab.

Die Shimanos - gleiches wie Daiwa. Komplett andere Sortimente zwischen Europa und Japan - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Balzer sowas hinkriegt, fresse ich den sprichwörtlichen Besen mit Kunststoffborsten.


----------



## ulfisch (5. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Balzer... meine liebste Hassfirma


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn Balzer sowas hinkriegt, fresse ich den sprichwörtlichen Besen mit Kunststoffborsten.



Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Balzer hatte in der Vergangenheit schon sehr, sehr gute Ruten am Start und bei den Meeresruten sind sie alles andere als schlecht dabei.

Vielleicht gelingt es Balzer ja mal wieder, ordentliche Ruten zu importieren!? 

Hassfirma würde ich sie aber nicht gleich nennen. Es ist halt was zwischen uraltbacken und mit aller Gewalt flippig... die Bezeichnungen aus der MK-Range sind ja mehr als albern...


----------



## RayZero (5. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich erstelle heute noch einen neuen Thread bezüglich Ruten welche für die anderen Märkte (also nicht JDM und nicht den deutschen Markt) betreffen, um die Übersicht zu bewahren [emoji6]


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So, eventuell bald was zu berichten- ich habe in der Bucht eine Abu Garcia Fantasista Shiro nano Spin 601ML erwischt  .


----------



## geomujo (6. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Uhh Skeletor-Rollenhalter. Garnicht mein Ding. Die soll ziemlich straff sein die Shiro. Nun sind alle Versatile Fine Tip Senor bis 60g weg für 250€.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich find den Skeletor Rollenhalter geil. Hab den ja auch an einer Suisho Pro Spin und empfinde den als sehr angenehm...alles Ansichtssache.

Notfalls werde ich sie zu dem Preis wieder los  .


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir die Shimano Brenious über eBay aus Osaka bestellt.
 Ist eine BC-Rolle aus dem Shimano JDM Programm und bei uns nicht zu erhalten.

 Soll wohl P/L-technisch ziemlich gut sein und ist auch salzwasserfest. Die Rolle ist für geringe Wurfgewichte designt. Bin mal gespannt  !!!


----------



## felixR (6. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Habe mir die Shimano Brenious über eBay aus Osaka bestellt.
> Ist eine BC-Rolle aus dem Shimano JDM Programm und bei uns nicht zu erhalten.
> 
> Soll wohl P/L-technisch ziemlich gut sein und ist auch salzwasserfest. Die Rolle ist für geringe Wurfgewichte designt. Bin mal gespannt  !!!


Wirst du nicht bereuen! Hab meine schon seit nen Jahr und ist übel geil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja ich freu mich schon ziemlich auf die Brenious - momentan ist sie noch unterwegs. Die internationale Tracking ID ist schon witzig - ich hoffe das Ganze kommt auch bei mir an :q


----------



## Stuedde (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit #h 
Nettes Thema hier, und nach tagelangem lesen und hin und her überlegen hab ich darauf jetzt auch richtig bock. #6

Ich hab nur eine Frage, und zwar: hier wird oft ne 2500er Rolle empfohlen, und ich Frage mich, ob es bei so leichtem Gerät nicht lieber ne "feinere" Rolle sein sollte/kann? 
Hat das Ganze nur was mit Kopflastigkeit zu tun, oder hab ich nur n Brett vorm Kopf und sehe die Probleme nicht? #c

Ich hab folgende Kombi ins Auge gefasst:
Rute:
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/palms-molla-msgs-73ml2f.html
Rolle:
http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-STCI41000FA-Shimano-Stradic-Ci4-1000/dp/B00DUNRAM0/ref=pd_sim_200_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=514wYTacG%2BL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=070ETZ637NDFC7DP58RD

Was sagen die Profis?


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kopflastigkeit ist hier nichtdas entscheidende, denn ist kaum oder garnicht wahrnehmbar.
Da man mit solchen Ruten auch weit werfen kann, wird es problematisch mit kleineren Rollen, die Schnur hat viele kleine Klänge, die auch deutlich schlechter von der Rolle kommen,
die mechanische Stabilität einer 1000er Rolle gegenüber einer 2500er ist schon das Hauptargument sich für die größere zu entscheiden.
Im übrigen ist eine hecklastige Rute deutlich besser zu fischen.
Für mich persönlich, ich möchte bei mener Angelei auch was in der Hand haben 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Stuedde (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das klingt plausibel, und dann werde ich das wohl auch so machen
Im Umkehrschluss heisst das also: wenn ich keinen Wert auf die Wurfweite legen würde, das Ding nicht lange halten muss und Kopflastigkeit egal ist, dann kann ich eine kleinere Rolle nehmen?:q


----------



## Kaka (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nimm definitv die 2500er bzw. 3000er SFB Größe (gleich groß wie die 2500er, nur flachere Spule) bei Shimano. Fische die beiden Größen (Biomaster 2500 FB / Rarenium 3000 SFB) auch an einer Molla und sogar an einer noch feineren Palms Gallery. Hat meiner Meinung nach nur Vorteile gegenüber den Miniteilen. Und gewichtstechnisch liegen die ci4+ Modelle (Rarenium und Stradic) auch in den Größen bei round about 200 g. Das passt top #6

Gründe hat dir Revilo62 ja schon genannt!


----------



## Ruti Island (11. November 2015)

An alles unter 2m und 10g WG kommt bei mir eine 1000er Shimano Rarenium Ci4+ dran.

Die 2500er bzw. 3000er Shimano Größe kommt bei mir dann an Ruten bis ~40g WG dran. Ich finde es nicht zielführend an Ruten von UL bis MH die gleiche Rollengröße zu fischen.


----------



## Kaka (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich immer Geschmackssache, da hast du recht. Nur sehe ich persönlich keinen Vorteil an den Minirollen 

Ich habe meine Biomaster 2500 FB sogar schon an der 63 g Rutengewicht Gallery gefischt. Mir taugts. Wobei da jetzt die leichtere und gleichgroße Rarenium 3000 SFB dranhängt.


----------



## geomujo (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da die Rollen ja immer leichter werden, passen sie natürlich potentiell auch immer besser zu den UL. Eine 30er Revo MGX bringt es nur noch auf 193g! Das sind nochmal 60 gramm unter der neuen Luvias.

Andere Sache ist die Spulengröße. Die 2500er Daiwa entsprechen einer 30er Abu. Kleinere Spulendurchmesser sind ganz gut, wenn die Schnur etwas steifer ist. Klingt paradox, aber die steiferen Schnüre neigen dazu die Spulenform dauerhaft anzunehmen. Wird sie nun wie beim Wurf mit enorm hoher Geschwindigkeit abgespult erzeugt sie natürlich ein Flattern mit entsprechender Abhängigkeit vom Spulendurchmesser. Die Amplitude der Schnuroszillation wird also größer je größer der Spulendurchmesser. Und das kostet gerade bei UL dann doch Wurfweite, da mehr Energie am ersten Ring verschwendet wird.

Von daher setzte ich für UL dann doch lieber kleinere Rollen ein, auch weil der Schnureinzug reduziert ist. Einziger Haken dabei sidn die immer kleiner werdenden Kurbelarme. Unter 5cm Kurbelradius wird mir das zu klein.


----------



## felixR (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ne 1000er shimano ist mir auch zu klein. Ich habe ne molla 62ulxxf und an der hängt ne 1000er daiwa, die ist kräftiger als ne shimano in 1000er Größe. Der kleine Spuhlen Durchmesser hat auch was mit der Sensibilität der Bremse zu tun. Ich denke ne shimano in 2000er größer ist gut geeignet aber die gibt es bei uns nicht und müsste importiert werden. Ansonsten ne 2500er shimano. 2500er daiwa ist auch wieder größer als die shimano. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## felixR (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ja ich freu mich schon ziemlich auf die Brenious - momentan ist sie noch unterwegs. Die internationale Tracking ID ist schon witzig - ich hoffe das Ganze kommt auch bei mir an :q


Ja, kriegst dann nen Brief von Zoll und dann kannst du sie von dort abholen. Hab zwar erst 3 Rollen aus Japan bestellt aber es hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann auch sein, dass der Zusteller Inkasso für den Zoll macht. Das wird dann mit DHL-Express geliefert, die sind meistens schon Vormittag ran und wollen den Betrag passend in BAR. 

Nicht, dass du da unvorbereitet dastehst.

Kann aber auch sein, dass es zum Zollamt geht, dann kommt wie erwähnt ein Brief mit den Forderungsbetrag. Da musst du dann aber die Rechnung UND die Bestellbestätigung UND den Zahlungsnachweis vorlegen.
Von meinen 6 japanischen Paketen im letzten Jahr haben die wirklich JEDES rausgezogen und kassiert. Die wissen wohl auch, wo sich's lohnt.


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir kam auch  ein Brief mit dem Forderungsbetrag.
Ist nicht so angenehm nochmal 28 Teuroburger an DHL zu zahlen nur für das Paket Zuhause zu bekommen. 
Hab schon wieder ein Paket auf dem Weg zu mir,diesmal aus Japan.Bin mal gespannt wie es dieses mal läuft. (Das vorige kam aus USA)


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das kommt aber auch ganz drauf an, wo du wohnst und wo dieses Zollamt sitzt. 28,- € hin und zurück sind ganz schnell verfahren. Vom zeitlichen Aufwand ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## RayZero (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Stuedde schrieb:


> Mahlzeit #h
> Nettes Thema hier, und nach tagelangem lesen und hin und her überlegen hab ich darauf jetzt auch richtig bock. #6
> 
> Ich hab nur eine Frage, und zwar: hier wird oft ne 2500er Rolle empfohlen, und ich Frage mich, ob es bei so leichtem Gerät nicht lieber ne "feinere" Rolle sein sollte/kann?
> ...



Das ist die Molla die ich auch immer wollte, aber nie Lieferbar war. Deswegen ist es dann die Tailwalk Gekiha geworden, wobei du bei der Molla auch gut aufgehoben bist. Zumindest ist der Preis in Japan verglichen zu dem Preis in Deutschland bei den Molla's humaner, als bei Tailwalk ...

Ich handhabe es so, dass ab einer ML-Klassifizierung eine 2500er Rolle (Shimano 2500er Größe) sinn macht, bis ca. 40g Wurfgewicht. Ab 40g dann die 4000er - wobei man es leider nicht immer so pauschalisieren kann. Ein Beispiel - an die Yasei Aspius 270H gehört definitiv eine 4000er Rolle, auch wenn sie "nur" 40g Wurfgewicht hat.

Für UL und L Kann man schon kleinere Rollen nehmen - z.B. die 1500er Daiwas. Die 1000er Shimanos sind echt winzig und machen für mich nur an UL Ruten bis 6g sinn, mit denen eher das sogenannte Streetfishing betrieben wird und man nicht so weit werfen muss.

Wenn man mit Fluocarbon als Hauptschnur fischt, macht sich eine größere Spule zwecks des Memory Effekts auch besser. Das ist zumindest der Tenor und das lese ich immer wieder. Da ich nicht mit Fluo als Hauptschnur fische, weiss ich nicht ob das stimmt.



geomujo schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass der Zusteller Inkasso für den Zoll macht. Das wird dann mit DHL-Express geliefert, die sind meistens schon Vormittag ran und wollen den Betrag passend in BAR.
> 
> Nicht, dass du da unvorbereitet dastehst.
> 
> ...



Ich habe zusätzlich zur "Japanpost" Tracking-ID einen Link zum deutschen EMS Tracking Unternehmen, welches DHL ist. Sehe ich irgendwo, ob ich Zoll + Mehrwertsteuer an der Haustür bezahlen muss oder zum Zoll muss? Ich weiß nicht mal, wo bei uns so ein Zollamt sein soll 

Andere Frage - wie lange hat so eine Lieferung bei euch gedauert? Meine hat heute morgen Japan verlassen. Passiert sowas mit dem Flugzeug oder mit dem Schiff? Hab da echt kein Plan von :-D


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hauptzollamt Ulm
Schillerstraße 1/1, 89077 Ulm
0731 96480

oder Stuttgart
Hackstraße 85, 70190 Stuttgart
0711 9220

vermutlich aber Zollamt Göppingen
Kanalstraße 3, 73033 Göppingen
07161 606850

Du kannst ja schon mal vorab bei denen "annerven"!


----------



## RayZero (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gute Rechereche für 10 Minuten - vielen Dank Andal 

Bleibt meine Frage: wie lange dauert so ein Import? Für mich als ungeduldiger Mensch ist es schon schlimm, wenn es innerhalb von DE länger als 3 Tage dauert


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was ich so in anderen Foren mitbekommen habe, ist es von Japan nach Deutschland nur ein Katzensprung. Erst in Deutschland wirds so richtg zäh, wenn mal der Zoll sein Finger im Spiel hat. Warum glaubst du, dass ich mich sträube, selber zu importieren? Die Geduld trägt auch bei mir nicht meinen Namen!


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Frage kann wohl niemand genau beantworten,manche schreiben von 10 Tagen, andere 4 Wochen
Da wir auch importieren, keinAngelgerät !!, können wir an den 
Versandarten schon abschätzen
shipping by sea  - also ab Hafen per SeeContainer  10 - 12 Wochen
Air Cargo - haben wir schon geschafft innerhab 3 Tage 

liegt aber nicht an dem Versender, sondern eher an der Cargo-Gesellschaft, bei Einzelversand muss ein Luftfrachtcontainer auch gefüllt werden, you know, dazu kommt auch noch die 
Bearbeitung beim Zoll, das kann im dümmsten Fall dauern.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Hauptzollamt Ulm
> Schillerstraße 1/1, 89077 Ulm
> 0731 96480
> 
> ...



UND du kannst schon mal die Öffnungszeiten anschauen... hoffentlich nicht 09:00  -12:00 Uhr ??? Nur Montags und Do|supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Bleibt meine Frage: wie lange dauert so ein Import? Für mich als ungeduldiger Mensch ist es schon schlimm, wenn es innerhalb von DE länger als 3 Tage dauert



Kannst Du anhand der Tracking eigendlich recht gut verfolgen.

Zuerst geht das Packet zu einem Internationalem Flughafen (ca. 1 - 2 Tage) anschließend innerhalb von ca. einem Tag in den nächsten (Fracht)Flieger nach Frankfurt. Dort droht 1 - 3 Tage die Bearbeitung durch den Zoll, danach Versand an dich bzw. an das zuständige Zollamt. Wenn Zollamt dann noch mal ca. 2 Tage bis Du den Brief in den Händen hast. Wie lange Du dann warten mußt, bis Du die Rolle beim Zollamt abholst, kannst nur Du beeinflussen.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es denn mal so schnell geht mit dem Zoll!!!

Ich warte immer noch auf ein Päckchen aus den USA, das dort am 17.10.15 den Flieger nach Deutschland genommen hat.

Bis heute ist immer noch kein Päckchen da, geschweige denn, dass der Zoll sich mal meldet.
Unser Zollamt benötigt ohnehin immer recht lange für einfache Paketabfertigung (2-3 Wochen mit Benachrichtigungskarte).
Und das, obwohl Europas größter Flughafen nur rund ne Stunde entfernt ist.|bigeyes

Umgedreht ist ein Päckchen von uns nach Japan meist binnen 7-14 Tagen spätestens an den Empfänger zugestellt.


----------



## Kaka (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Habt ihr da eigentlich nicht immer etwas Angst bei so einer langen Paketreise? Ich bestell zum Teil nicht mal innerhalb D am Donnerstag oder Freitag, weil ich nicht will, dass mein Paket übers Wochenende irgendwo rumfliegt. Ich weiß wie mit Paketen zum Teil umgegangen wird. Mir wäre es zu heikel.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Langsam aber sicher mach ich mir schon Gedanken. Das ist immerhin rund 4 Wochen her. Solange kann sich keine Frachtmaschine in der Luft halten.

Ich habe schon viel bei dem Händler bestellt und hatte nie Probleme. 2-3 Wochen sind beim Standartversand schon mal drin.
Dafür ist die Ware hervorragend und in Deutschland leider so gut wie nicht erhältlich.

Ich mache mir Sorgen wegen dem Zoll. Die sind immer die größte Schwachstelle bisher gewesen, wo man mal mit dem Cuttermesser beispielsweise in meine Waren geschnitten hatte und solche Geschichten.
Auch sind die wohl mittlerweile ziemlich überfordert mit Arbeit.


----------



## geomujo (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ruten werden für gewöhnlich als Express-Luftfracht aufgegeben. Durch die besondere Form der Verpackung kann man gut davon ausgehen, dass sie etwas abseits des gewöhnliches Paketes von Hand bearbeitet werden. Die passen da schon auf, dass nix zu Bruch geht.
Knackpunkt ist eher die letze Meile in der Zustellung von Zustellbasis oder Regionalhub zum Kunden. Da aber auch hier die Lieferungen über DHL-Express abgewickelt werden ist auch davon auszugehen dass aufgrund des allgemein geringeren Express-Aufkommens die Pakete sorgsamer behandelt werden, und natürlich schneller.

Sorgen machen würde ich mir, wenn ich keine Tracking Nummer hätte.

Wenns ganz dumm läuft kann auch mal der Adressaufkleber defekt sein und das Ding geht zurück oder wird schlimmsten Falls vernichtet wenn ein Absender oder Empfänger mehr erkennbar. Vorher ruppen die das Paket aber auf und suchen nach Adressen.


----------



## RayZero (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wird schon werden [emoji6]


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wie ist das eigentlich dann bei Paypal- Zahlung ins Ausland??? Geld zurück? Keine Ware, kein Abliefernachweis...das schreit ja nach Käuferschutz?

Innerhalb Deutschlands klappt das ja gut im allgemeinen...aber wie ist das international?

Insgesamt interessiert mich das Thema auch..aber ich lasse immer zur Arbeit liefern...und wenn ich dann da zum Zoll muss, sitz ich 2-3 Stunden (schon getestet mit Rolle aus USA). Insgesamt alles kein Thema...aber eh ich den Aufwand mache, gucke ich erst, was ich innerhalb der EU bekomme...und das ist eine ganze Menge  .


----------



## geomujo (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es kommt in der Regel nur zum Zollamt, wenn der Versender nicht vollständig die Unterlagen ausgefüllt hat. Zum Zollamt muss niemand. Man kann die geforderten Dokumente hinschicken und den Versand per Post nach Hause veranlassen. Das kostet dann auch nix extra.

Überhaupt hatte ich bisher keine extra-Kosten als die gesetzliche Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und die Zollgebühren.

Die Pakete sind manchmal aber ganz schön marke Eigenbau  Hatte schon 2 mal Pakete, die dreieckig waren. Also Dreiecksprisma.  Auf einer der Innenseiten war dann die Rute rangeklebt. 1 mal gabs ein massives Papprohr, andermal ein Rechteckigen ziemlich zerzausten Karton. Am kreativsten war aber eine Rute die wie die Mitchells in sonem durchsichtigem Plastik-Cover daherkommen. Der hat einfach nur Pappe rübergeklebt  Aber es hat alles problemlos funktioniert. Kein Versandschaden bisher.


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ok, meins war ein Privatkauf aus den Staaten. Daher wahrscheinlich was nicht komplett.

Nu muss ich nochmal fragen: In welcher Form kriegt das Amt die Gebühren etc.?? Ist bei Lieferung zur Arbeit denn ne Rechnung dran, die ich überweisen muss?


----------



## geomujo (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na damit die wissen wie hoch der zu zahlende Betrag ist, musst du erstmal die geforderten Unterlagen hinschicken. Dann rechnen die aus was zu zahlen ist und du schickst den Zahlungsnachweis an sie mit der Aufforderung das zu dir nach hause zu schicken.

Aber das steht dann genau in dem Brief drin. Ist sicher auch abhängig vom Zollamt wie schnell und flexibel die sind. Das Zollamt Ludwigsfelde ist zwar am A... der Welt, aber es gab nie Probleme. Ich fahr eh lieber gleich hin und hol sie mir persönlich ab als nochmal ne Woche zu warten :-(

Aber vielleicht hast ja auch Glück und das Teil geht durch. Gerade bei Privatsachen stehen die Chancen wiederum besser dass es unbemerkt (unverzollt) durchgeht.

Für das Produkt wurde ja bereits eine Umsatzsteuer bezahlt, über entsprechende Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen sollte eigentlich eine doppelte Umsatzsteuer vermieden werden. Aber das gilt in erster Linie für geschäftliche Sachen.

Die Ruten aus Japan waren per Rechnung auch alle ohne japanische UST.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> ....Überhaupt hatte ich bisher keine extra-Kosten als die gesetzliche Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und die Zollgebühren.......



Ob Extrakosten anfallen hängt auch von Versender bzw. Versandland ab.

Zum Beispiel ist der deutsche Vertragspartner von EMS China die GDSK (Gesellschaft der Schnellkuriere). Die GDSK berechnet für die Zollabwicklung einen Betrag. Die Höhe ist abhängig vom Warenwert. Man kann auch selber Verzollen, muß sich aber mit den Zollpapieren gut auskennen und besonders schnell sein, ansonsten berechnet GDSK Lagerkosten.

Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass GDSK auch für andere Versanddienstleister in Deutschland die Verzollung und Versendung zum Zielempfänger vornimmt.


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke der Erläuterung!


----------



## geomujo (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine Pakete waren allesamt EMS-Pakete. Ich wurde immer von der GDSK verschont. Das muss regional geregelt sein denke ich.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Meine Pakete waren allesamt EMS-Pakete. Ich wurde immer von der GDSK verschont. Das muss regional geregelt sein denke ich.



EMS Japan, nicht EMS China. Wenn EMS China dann GDSK.


----------



## felixR (12. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Pakete die ich von Japan bekommen haben kamen alle mit Ems. Es ist recht unterschiedlich mit den Versand Zeitraum weil ich denke mal die fliegen erst los wenn ein Flugzeug voll ist. Meine erste Bestellung hat 2 Wochen gedauert bevor sie Japan verlassen hat, bei den anderen hat Es gerade mal 3 bis 5 Tage gedauert. Wenn das Paket laut Tracking in Deutschland ist  (Frankfurt airport ) hat es ca eine Woche gedauert bis ich Post vom Zollamt bekam. In den schreiben steht auch bei welchen Amt du dein Paket holen sollst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (13. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also die ersten Steps waren ja easy going.
Auf eBay die gewünschte Rolle gesucht, kurz noch ne Nachricht an den Verkäufer mit 1-2 Fragen. Gleich 10% Rabatt angeboten bekommen. Das Zeug per eBay-PayPal bezahlt und die EMS-Tracking-ID bekommen - einmal von JapanPost und einmal von DHL.


----------



## geomujo (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Freitag abgeholt:
> *Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR*





So, nun mal ein paar Worte zur KR-X Seabass.
Hatte sie jetzt etliche male am Wasser. Ich war ja anfänglich sehr skeptisch, ob Die Rute mir Freude bringen wird. Zu sehr erinnerte sich mich an meine verkaufte Sportex Carat Z 2401. Aber das war ein gewaltiger Trugschluss.

Ich dachte das Einsatzgebiet geht eher in Richtung Wintertiefläufer. Da ich aber da nichts fange gings wieder ans Flach/Mittelwasser. Und hier trumpft sie gewaltig auf. Speziell in der Kombination mit einer High-Speed-Rolle und 13/15cm langen Minnows und 12cm langen Swimbaits.

Die langen Minnows lassen sich prinzipiell zwar mit härteren Ruten besser werfen und auch führen, aber auch die Seabass ist wie geschaffen dafür. Das Werfen macht richtig Laune wenn sich die Rute wie in dem Zeitlupenvideo fast völlig durchbiegt beim Wurf. Die Köderführung ist etwas schwammig da sie mit 23g Minnows doch an der Obergrenze agiert, aber kommt es zum Kontakt egal mit Was, spürt man das sofort, auch wenns nur ein kleines Blatt ist. Mit 13g Minnows ist sie perfekt dabei, dazwischen hab ich leider nix.

Aber richtig auftrumpfen tut sie im Drill! Das ist der Wahnsinn. Knallt ein Hecht rauf, denkt man in der ersten Sekunde an einen Ast, dann kommts zappeln. Dann kommt ein Anhiebsetzenatiges mehrmaliges Anhauen bei der sich die Rute sehr stark biegt bis die Bremse anspringt (wie in den japanischen Videos auf der riesigen Kaimauer) und der Fisch ist gehakt. Nun geht der Spass erst richtig los. Zappeln, Springen, Winden, Drehen nichts hilft. Die Rute federt so krass weg dass es nur eine reine Freude ist. Ein Hecht drehte sich so stark um die Achse dass die Schnur mit dem Wobbler verfing und er sich somit wie ne Roulade quasi eingerollt hat  Der wurde dann in Zeitlupe gelandet. Sogar bei Bissen unmittelbar vor den Füßen ist sie noch flexibel genug. Son 60er Hecht bringt die Rute deutlich zur Biegung bis zum Handteil aber man hat stehts die Kontrolle über den Fisch, da sie doch recht viel Bumms hat. Und das bei einer ML Rute!

Nur ein einziger Hecht ging bisher verloren, der quasi unter meinen Füßen biss, als ich in Gedanken völlig woanders war.

Das Führen von sinkenden trollingfähigen Swimbaits mit kurzen Spinstops und leichten Schlägen der Rute macht die Hechte regelrecht verrückt. Auch hier kommen sie bis vor die Füße geschwommen und das im Spätherbst. 

Die Länge ist sowohl für den bis 1m hohen Steg/Hafenmauer geeignet, als auch direkt vom flachen Sandstrand. Twitchen aus dem Handgelenk ist nicht möglich, dafür aber jerkartiges reinhauen, was aber auch gefühlvoll sein kann. Der Foregrip gibt an der Spitze direkten Blankkontakt und die Rolle sitzt angenehm unterhalb der Hand.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Das ist eine Megageile reinrassige Wobbler- und warhscheinlich auch Blinkerrute, die sich überhaupt keine Blöße gibt. Der Drill hat richtigen Suchtfaktor, auch wenn die Köderführung das nicht gleich vermuten lässt.

Benutzt wurde die Daiwa Ballistic Ex-H 2500 mit 0,18mm Daiwa T8-Braid Chatreuse (vorher 0,20mm).

Ich würd am liebsten noch ein Modell bestellen, etwas länger etwas kräftiger, damit auch die 28g Dinger fliegen


----------



## Angler9999 (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schöner Bericht, danke

 Wie würdest du die Rute gegenüber der Gamakatsu Akilas (30gr Wg) bewerten?


----------



## geomujo (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Akilas (nicht gefischt nur in der Hand gehabt) ist deutlich straffer. Die Griffgestaltung ist bei der Seabass viel besser da man einen langen Foregrip hat, das wirkt der Kopflastigkeit stark entgegen. Die Akilas hat ja ein Griffdesign, dass eher zum leichten Twitchen einlädt, maximal bis Handmitte kommt der Rollenfuß. Starke dauerhafte Belastungen gehen dann zu sehr aufs Handgelenk wenn die Rolle zu weit oben bis zwischen den Fingern sitzt.

So richtig vergleichen kann man die Ruten nicht. Du wirst mit der Akilas niemals eine solche Wurfparabolik erzeugen wie mit der Seabass oder ähnlich aufgebauten Rute. Sie mag in der Köderführung vielleicht angenehmer, weil direkter sein. Aber spätestens im Drill sollte klar werden wo die Unterschiede liegen.

Ich hab im Angelladen neulich auch eine ganz ähnliche Rute gesehen von Shimano, mit 2,70m. Die hatte eine Kreuzwicklung bis zum Spitzenring auch das Griffdesign war ganz ähnlich, nur voll EVA. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie die hieß, nur dass sie entweder 200 oder wahrscheinlich eher 300 oder 400€ gekostet hat und schwarz war. Die waren sich ganz ähnlich die Ruten.

Achso, sie ist defacto parabolisch.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mal meine Akilas abgelichtet (zum Vergleich)

























Sie täuscht mit ihren 30 gr WG und ihrem sehr harten Dasein in der Hand. Am Wasser ist sie erstaunlicherweise nicht mehr hart sondern nur einfach schnell. Das optimale Wg würde ich etwa in der Mitte ansiedeln. Das höchste dauerhafte 19-21gr. Ich konnte sie erst einen Tag an der Elbe testen.

Daten:
5-30 gr WG
2,40m länge
135 gr (nachgewogen)

Ich habe die 45 gr ebenfalls in der Hand gehabt und fand die recht steif, die 15 gr Wg war schwabbelig. So kann man sehen, das die Blanks nicht 1 zu 1 bewertbar sind.


----------



## geomujo (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Akilas wird ja auch mit X-Fast angegeben, die Seabass nur mit Regular. Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Rutentypen. Verglichen mit der Seabass ist die Akilas nunmal sehr hart. Ist ja auch ein MH-Modell und kein ML.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was für ein Buchstabe draufsteht ist mir eigentlich egal. Wir haben neulich ja schon festgestellt, das jeder Hersteller seine eigene Buchstabenwürfelei vornimmt.

 Von so her ist mir eine Bewertung von dir (oder einem Menschen) viel lieber. Mir liegt die Akilas gut in der Hand. Und wer bei 135gr beim Fischen Handschmerzen bekommt der hat noch mehr... irgendwas...

 Was meinst du zu deinem Blank. Ist der recht empfindlich? 
 Ich denke diese filigranen Ruten können sicher nicht alles einstecken.


----------



## geomujo (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt, ich nehme sogar ein Blatt war am 23g Wobbler.

Wo ich  das Bild der Akilas sehe konnte ichs mir nicht verkneifen von dem Griff  der KR-X Seabass mal ein Foto zu machen wo auch gezeigt wird wie ich da  am liebsten anfasse. Der Griff ist 3cm als meine Elle.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schöne Rute.
Ich fasse die Rolle mit der Hand mittig an. 4 Finger vor der Rute ist mir nichts.


----------



## geomujo (14. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich eigentlich auch, aber in Dem Falle ist diese Variante besser zu greifen. Genau so greift dann auch die Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor. Damit ist die Rute sehr ausgeglichen und man kann sofort ein richtigen Anhieb setzen. Für leichtere Sachen mag ich auch lieber die andere Variante.

Und ja, schick sieht sie wirklich aus  Ganz andere Erscheinung als die alte Sportex.


----------



## randio (15. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

In eurem Interesse solltet ihr hier nicht zu viel "Werbung" machen, 
falls bei euch mal ein Paket durch den Zoll flutscht. 
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr...


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So, dann möchte ich mal meine beiden Schätzchen auch vorstellen. Es handelt sich aufgrund sehr günstiger Angebote um zwei sehr ähnliche, aber nicht gleiche Ruten.

Die erste ist eine FANTASISTA NANO 601M mit einer Länger von 1,80 und 5-25 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Die Rute sollte bei mir als Barschrute mit immer möglicher Hechtgefahr vom Boot und in kleinen Kanälen und Seen auch vom Ufer zum Einsatz kommen. In dieser Funktion ersetzt bzw. ergänzt sie zwei Mitchell Mag Pros...eine Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 662L 2/8 SPIN 1,98m / 2-8g und eine Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 632ML 4/18 SPIN 1,90m / 4-18g . 
Wer sich jetzt fragt, was das soll- ich bin ungern bepackt wie ein Esel und nehme meistens nur eine Rute mit ans Wasser...möchte aber trotzdem flexibel bleiben. Ich fische im Laufe eines Ausflugs häufig sowohl einen 5cm Gummi am 1,5 Gramm Kopf als auch einen 16er Effzett oder ähnliches, wenn ich auf Barsche gehe. Außerdem muss die Rute ggf. bei räubernden Hechten auch mal kurz für einen größeren Gummi oder so herhalten. Dafür brauch ich aber zwei Mag Pros und muss die entsprechend mitschleppen.

Aufgrund eines günstigen Angebotes von Bode bestellte ich mir die Abu Fantasista Nano in der Hoffnung, dass diese eigentlich sehr hochklassige Rute ggf. variabler im Wurfgewicht wäre, so dass man mit einer auskommt. Kurz- hat geklappt. Tatsächlich kann die Rute auch etwas weniger als 5 Gramm ab, geht aber auch bei einem 22er Effzett nicht in die Knie. So wollte ich das haben #6 .

Jetzt zur Rute: Was zuerst auffällt, nachdem man sie aus dem mitgelieferten Transportrohr und dem gefütterten Futteral geholt hat, ist die ungewöhnliche Teilung. Die Rute ist oberhalb des Handteils geteilt, was eine ungünstige Transportlänge von 1,41 ergibt. Allerdings ergibt sich auch eine makellose, ungebrochene Aktion! Wo wir schon dabei sind...die Rute hat eine astreine Spitzenaktion, geht aber unter Last bis zum Mittelteil und hat dabei mehr als genug Kraft auch für bessere Hechte! Sie ist nicht so ein Brett wie die Mag Pros, hat aber eine noch etwas bessere Rückmeldung. Häufig erspürt man bei Windstille schon die ersten Stupser der Barsche.

Dazu ist die Rute absolut makellos verarbeitet, hochklassig beringt (Fuji Titanium K) , hat hochklassigen Kork und einen fest schließenden Rollenhalter.

Ich würde zwei kleine Kritikpunkte anbringen: Meines Erachtens hat die Fantasista Nano einen etwas zu dicken Griff, etwas zu viel Volumen, für ihre Leichtigkeit und ihren Einsatzzweck.

Und ich wünschte mir eine Hakenöse.

Zum ersten Kritikipunkt gibt es allerdings eine Lösung: Die Fantasista Shiro nano Spin 601ML 1,80m 4-21g . Hier ist ein etwas kürzerer und vor allem dünnerer EVA Griff verbaut. Alle oben genannten Punkte treffen ansonsten ebenso zu, die Ringer sind hochbeiniger, aber an der gleichen Position wie bei der normalen Fanta. Das Design der Shiro ist im Vergleich zur normalen Nano weniger klassisch...schwarzes EVA, mattsilberne Applikationen, ein "getarnt grau" desingnerter Griff...weiße Ringbindungen, schwarz weißer Blank.

Die Aktion der Shiro scheint minimal spitzenbetonter...bei gleicher Belastung ca. 5cm mehr in Richtung Spitze. Sie geht aber genauso bei Belastung bis zur Mitte und hat definitiv mehr als genug Kraft auch für Hechte und Zander. Das Wurfgewicht würde ich genauso wie bei der anderen mit knapp unter 5 bis knapp 25 Gramm ansetzen...also auch hier geht sowohl ein kleiner Gummi als auch der klassische Effzett.

Ein wichtiger Unterschied macht die Shiro für mich zur um Nuancen besseren Rute: Es wurde ein Skeletor Rollenhalter und ein dünnerer Griff verbaut. Durch diesen Unterschied ist der Kontakt zum Blank besser und damit auch die Rückmeldung. 

Es sind Nuancen und ein Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau, aber es ist ein Unterschied.

Daraus ergibt sich auch eine unterschiedliche optimale Griffhaltung- während man bei der normalen Fanta am besten klassisch greift, macht sich bei der Shiro ein Griff mit nur einem Finger vor der Rolle besser und führt zu direkterem Kontakt. Beide Ruten sind gut ausbalanciert- was aber bei einer Länge von 1,80 nicht verwunderlich ist.

Was mich mehr überrascht hat, sind die sehr guten Wurfweiten der Ruten trotz der geringen Länge...sie können durchaus problemlos auch mit geringen Gewichten ansprechende Weiten erzielen, für die man im Billigsegment wohl eine 2,10er oder gar 2,40er bräuchte.

Die Ruten sind meines Erachtens allroundtauglich, ich nutze meine mit Gummi, Spinner, Blinker...twichte oder leier einen Wobbler durch, jerke mal die kleinen Slider...popper damit...Blinker ebenso. In keiner Disziplin finde ich merkbare Einbrüche. Im Vergleich- meine vorherigen Mag Pros sind deutlich bessere Gummiruten als für Blinker tauglich. 

Kurz und gut: Beides sind sehr hochklassige, schnelle und super verarbeitete Ruten. Beide sind uneingeschränkt tauglich für alle üblichen Barschköder, haben genug Power für Hechte und Zander...und lassen kaum Wünsche offen.

Derzeit sind die Ruten aufgrund wohl anstehenden Modellwechseln teils relativ günstig zu bekommen...beide lagen unter 150 Euro.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und noch mehr Fotos.


----------



## fischforsch (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich nehme sogar ein Blatt war am 23g Wobbler.


Ist das was besonderes?


----------



## Angler9999 (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Vermesser danke für den Bericht.


----------



## geomujo (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nein, aber das war die Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## randio (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kann die Rute auch etwas weniger als 5 Gramm ab, geht aber auch bei einem 22er Effzett nicht in die Knie. So wollte ich das haben #6 .


 
Anhand deines subjektiven Empfindens würdest du sagen die Fanta lässt sich mit 1g Köpfen und 2,5" Ködern (das wären ca. 4g) noch gut fischen??? Aber auch noch locker mit nem 22g Effzett?


----------



## geomujo (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wirklich schade, dass es nun keine Fantasista's im Programm von Abu mehr gibt. 
Was hat die Shiro gekostet?


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Anhand deines subjektiven Empfindens würdest du sagen die Fanta lässt sich mit 1g Köpfen und 2,5" Ködern (das wären ca. 4g) noch gut fischen??? Aber auch noch locker mit nem 22g Effzett?



Gut...sagen wir es ist machbar und fängt bei Windstille auch Fisch. Für meine Allroundbedürfnisse geht es  . Meist hab ich aber etwas Wind, damit einen Minimum 3 Gramm Kopf...die Rückmeldung ist aber auch bei 1,5 Gramm da...nur die Wurfweite lässt halt nach, da die Rute leicht unterfordert ist. 

Genauso ist es mit dem 22er Effzett...er lässt sich sowohl werfen als auch ohne Verrenkungen führen. Die Rute kann das ab...eher würde ich die dünne Leine dabei killen.

Beide Varianten sind aber Ausreißer nach oben und unten. Meistens bewege ich mich bei ca. 3 Gramm plus Gummi aufwärts und höre beim 16er Effzett auf. 

Alternativ und häufig genutzt ist der kleine Spintail Big mit 4 Gramm...der geht wirklich problemlos und rattert schön in der Spitze.

Ich hatte aber auch schon einen Wild Eye Swim Shad von 22 Gramm dran...wer den kennt, weiß ja, dass der so leicht gejerkt wird. Geht auch problemlos. Ich mach mir dann immer eher Sorgen um die dünne Leine (0,08er Power Pro) denn um die Rute oder Rolle. Genauso mit dem 10cm Fox Pro Zander Shad plus 10 Gramm Kopf...geht rutenseitig auch. Ist dann aber halt obere Grenze.

Für mich sind die Fantas sehr gut allroundtauglich, was mir erspart, mich im Vorfeld festzulegen oder zwei Ruten mitzuschleppen. Ich fahre häufig nach Feierabend für 2-3 Stunden...mit einer "Best of Barsch Box", nem Kescher und ner Rute...fertig. Da will ich nur eine Rute haben. Da ich aber nie weiß, ob die nu grade Kleinstköder oder einen Happen wollen (ich wechsel auch die Gewässer), kann ich mich im Vorfeld immer so schlecht entscheiden  und will das auch nicht.

Weiter vorn im Thread hatte ich glaub ich Ray Zero mal gefragt, ob er wirklich für jede Köderart- Gewicht- etc. ne extra Rute mitschleppt...DAS mach ich nämlich nicht oder nur sehr ungern.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Was hat die Shiro gekostet?



149  bei Ebay, von privat aber nagelneu mit Folie, Schildern an den Ringen etc . 

Die andere 139 Fanta von Bode.


----------



## randio (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Vermesser
 Alles gut und so klingt das auch schon anders... ;-)


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich KANN damit von 3 bis 25 Gramm fischen... wohl fühlt sie sich von 4-5 bis 22 Gramm. 

Das sind wirklich Spitzenruten, aber natürlich auch nicht für alles. Das geht technisch auch auf dem Niveau wohl nicht.

Hoffe mit den Ergänzungen geholfen zu haben  ...


----------



## randio (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da ja immer alle fleißig posten, mache ich auch mal mit...
Rolle und Schnur sind Made in Japan. Lediglich die Rute kam vom ehemals australischen/asiatischen Markt extra nach Deutschland.

Das Wetter war gestern unterirdisch mit Mega Seitenwind. Daher habe ich das "Einfischen" der Rolle nach knapp ner Stunde abgebrochen.

Immerhin gab es ein paar Zander bis 65cm.


----------



## RayZero (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi Randio,

bei mir wird das Bild nicht angezeigt |bigeyes ... wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## randio (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hi Randio,
> 
> bei mir wird das Bild nicht angezeigt |bigeyes ... wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?



Hm, bei mir gehts sowohl am Laptop, als auch am iPhone.
Haste mal den Cache geleert?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gutes Bild, habe ich überleßen, was für eine Rute und Rolle das ist?


----------



## RayZero (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann auch am kürzlichen Windows 10 Upgrade liegen oder am Trend Micro Virenscanner :q ... Muss wohl doch neu aufsetzen


----------



## Angler9999 (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

OT
Trend Micro benötigt ein Update für Win 10.
Ich Tippe eher auf den Ätsch, der macht so einige Probs


----------



## RayZero (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> OT
> Trend Micro benötigt ein Update für Win 10.
> Ich Tippe eher auf den Ätsch, der macht so einige Probs



Chrome - den Edge nutze ich nicht. Ist noch zu buggy #c


----------



## randio (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Da ja immer alle fleißig posten, mache ich auch mal mit...
> Rolle und Schnur sind Made in Japan. Lediglich die Rute kam vom ehemals australischen/asiatischen Markt extra nach Deutschland.
> 
> Das Wetter war gestern unterirdisch mit Mega Seitenwind. Daher habe ich das "Einfischen" der Rolle nach knapp ner Stunde abgebrochen.
> ...



@Ray
Klappt das nun?

@Angler9999
Das ist ne Twin Power 15 mit 12lb Sunline Cast Away und eine Hearty Rise Zander Force HH.


----------



## felixR (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> @Ray
> Klappt das nun?
> 
> @Angler9999
> Das ist ne Twin Power 15 mit 12lb Sunline Cast Away und eine Hearty Rise Zander Force HH.


Fischt sich die castaway gut auf der statio? Ist ja eigentlich für BC gedacht aber würde mich mal interessieren. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## randio (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hm, wer behauptet, dass die "eigentlich" für die BC gedacht wäre? Aber egal, was auf der Statio richtig gut ist, ist auf der BC oft mies. Aber was auf der BC richtig gut ist, ist auf der Statio meist nicht weniger schlecht. 

Also fliegt wie "Hulle", aber ist auch etwas lauter als die quasi lautlose Super PE 8 Braid.

Ich glaube aber die Schnur ist unverwüstlich!!!


----------



## felixR (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Hm, wer behauptet, dass die "eigentlich" für die BC gedacht wäre? Aber egal, was auf der Statio richtig gut ist, ist auf der BC oft mies. Aber was auf der BC richtig gut ist, ist auf der Statio meist nicht weniger schlecht.
> 
> Also fliegt wie "Hulle", aber ist auch etwas lauter als die quasi lautlose Super PE 8 Braid.
> 
> Ich glaube aber die Schnur ist unverwüstlich!!!


Ja, sorry. Nicht für BC gemacht aber empfohlen durch ihre Eigenschaften. Mit der super pe 8 braid kannst du sie nicht vergleichen, da vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. Die eine ist ne weiche 8 fach pe und die andere ist eine hybrid Schnur, die auch etwas steifer ist. Ich selber fische auch nur noch Sunline aber die castaway hab ich noch nicht probiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## felixR (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich will euch aber auch mal meine japanischen Errungenschaften zeigen. 

Palms Molla 62ulxxf mit Daiwa Exist 1025 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Palms Molla 67lxf und Shimano Brenious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evergreen Temujin The " Spin COBRA " mit Daiwa Certate 2510PEH 




Noike Seiten MC 68 L mit Shimano Aldebaran HG 2015er Modell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noike Seiten C 610 M mit Shimano Metanium DC HG 2015er Modell


----------



## randio (19. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



felixR schrieb:


> Ja, sorry. Nicht für BC gemacht aber empfohlen durch ihre Eigenschaften. Mit der super pe 8 braid kannst du sie nicht vergleichen, da vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. Die eine ist ne weiche 8 fach pe und die andere ist eine hybrid Schnur, die auch etwas steifer ist. Ich selber fische auch nur noch Sunline aber die castaway hab ich noch nicht probiert.


 
Naja, es sind beides 8 fach geflochtene Hochleistungschnüre des selben Herstellers. Außerdem ist der Unterschied von Äpfel zu Birnen ja auch nicht sooo groß. ;-) Die Oberfläche der Cast Away ist halt etwas "anders". Halt glatt, durch die 4 Stränge Mono/FC, aber auch irgendwie rau ala Stroft. |uhoh:
Kann man ganz schlecht erklären. Grundsätzlich sollte eine Weitwurfschnur ja glatt sein. Zumindest verbindet man das damit. Durch die 4 Stränge Mono/FC ist die Schnur halt extrem Schockresistent, bzw. absobiert diesen. Ich habe die 12lb drauf und beim Hänger ist das 12lb FC gerissen. Ich "glaube" die Schnur bekommt man nicht so schnell klein.


----------



## RayZero (20. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*





















Geeeeeil [emoji2]


----------



## Angler9999 (20. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das japanische heißt übersetzt... Sehr geehrter Kunde, anbei die Teile die wir beim Zusammenbau nicht wussten wohin.:m

Glückwunsch zum baldigen Schnursalat.#6


----------



## RayZero (20. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ach komm - bei dem Anblick könntest sogar du schwach werden Robert [emoji16]


----------



## randio (20. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schick! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (20. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Aber klar doch, ich finde beides echt  super. Hab ja nicht umsonst gratuliert. Da sind wir recht ähnlich.


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2015)

Hab jetzt zusammen mit meiner Freundin mal die Sunline Cast Away PE 10LB Durchmesser 0,6 aufgespult. Bin wie folgt vorgegangen: 

1. Sunline durch die Rutenringe von oben durchgeführt

2. Schnurlaufröllchen mittig ausgerichtet

3. Sunline durch das Schnurlaufröllchen der BC gefädelt und mit einem Stück Tesa fixiert

4. 5 Umwicklungen gemacht (nicht Umdrehungen!)

5. Das Tesa gelöst und das lose Ende erneut durch das Schnurlaufröllchen gefädelt

6. alles mittig stramm gezogen und mit einem Grinnerknoten auf der Spule fixiert

7. Freundin hat einen Stift durch die Sunlinerolle gestochen und mit einem Tuch die Schnurrolle gebremst - entsprechend mit Druck

8. Sternbremse und Spulenbremse festgemacht

9. 150m Sunline aufgespult

Laut Verpackung passen von 0.6er 190m drauf, deswegen dachte ich dass es passt.
Jetzt weiss ich auch nicht, ob es nicht zu viel ist. Am Anfang werde ich ja Perücken haben deswegen ist es vielleicht gut das ein paar Meter mehr drauf sind.

Die Brenious ist ja extra für feine PE Schnüre gemacht worden... Aber schaut mal die Bilder - ist das Wickelbild normal?

Hier das Ergebnis - ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob das so passt:


----------



## Stuedde (21. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schicke Combo[emoji106]

Mit der Höhe passt das schon, und das Wickelbild ist auch in Ordnung.  

Viel Spaß damit, und nicht verzagen wenn du mal Perücken hast, die Rolle muss sich ja auch erstmal einwerfen, genauso wie die Schnur auch.


----------



## randio (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mir wäre die Spule um einiges zu voll und das Wickelbild sieht irgendwie schief aus. Kann aber auch täuschen. Ich hätte erstmal 75m genommen und leicht unterfüttert. Weiter als 20m wirfste eh erstmal nicht. Die anderen 75m kannste immer noch nehmen, wenn du die Nester minimiert hast. Es ist auch echt selten, dass mit leichten Ködern bei guter Schnur die Schnur reißt.


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dank unschlagbaren Kurses bei Moritz hab ich ne weitere Fantasista Nano. Die 922H in 2.80 mit 65 Gramm. Viel mehr geht für Zander nicht mehr. Selbst eine Aspius white ist gefühlt deutlich langsamer und deutlich schwerer- dafür ist die Nano recht filigran irgendwie. Werde berichten...


----------



## randio (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dank unschlagbaren Kurses bei Moritz hab ich ne weitere Fantasista Nano. Die 922H in 2.80 mit 65 Gramm. Viel mehr geht für Zander nicht mehr. Selbst eine Aspius white ist gefühlt halb so schnell und doppelt so schwer. Werde berichten...



Definitiv eine gute Zanderflitsche, ähnlich der Rocke. "Leider" finde ich den Stock einfach potthäßlich und das ist bei mir ein K.O. Kriterium. Wünsche dir aber viel Spaß und gute Zander!


----------



## geomujo (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich find die optische Aufmachung der Fantasista Nano Spin sehr gelungen. Nur das Endgriffstück ist mir etwas zu klein für so eine kräftige Rute. Beim Werfen greife ich an das Stück in der Regel sehr fest zu, da sollte das nicht zu klein sein. Daher ist das Endstück nicht das Beste vom Ei.

Wo hast du sie gekauft? Moritz? Was das?
Angeljoe in Potsdam hat auch einige Fantasistas und Rocksweeper bekommen und warten auf Käuferschaft.

Mich reizt am stärksten die neue Morethan mit Ti-Beringung. Leichte 2,70-2,90m Ruten mit ausgewiesener Spitzenaktion im unteren Wurfgewichtsbereich. Also ganz ähnlich der Eging Ruten. Dazu federleicht.

Hoffentlich kommt nochmal eine Fantasista nach good old Europe.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moritz Nauen und Kaltenkirchen, ich schicke ne PN



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich find die optische Aufmachung der Fantasista Nano Spin sehr gelungen. Nur das Endgriffstück ist mir etwas zu klein für so eine kräftige Rute. Beim Werfen greife ich an das Stück in der Regel sehr fest zu, da sollte das nicht zu klein sein. Daher ist das Endstück nicht das Beste vom Ei.
> 
> Wo hast du sie gekauft? Moritz? Was das?
> Angeljoe in Potsdam hat auch einige Fantasistas und Rocksweeper bekommen und warten auf Käuferschaft.
> ...


----------



## RayZero (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Randio

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Die Spule lässt sich jetzt rausnehmen - hab ca. 20m Schnur runter gemacht.



















Noch eine andere Frage:

Wie macht ihr die Lose Schnur fest? Es gibt ja hier keinen Clip wie bei der Statio. Oder lasst ihr immer einen Köder montiert?


----------



## geomujo (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich lasse immer das Vorfach dran und hänge den Snap an den Ringrahmen. Hakenösen sind meist an der falschen Stelle oder schlecht zu bedienen.
Für zusammengesteckte Ruten ist die Hakenöse natürlich das beste, für den Transport ist die Befestigung am Ringrahmen verhedderungssicherer.

So ganz ohne klemmbares Ende würde ich mir die Frage natürlich auch stellen. Da ich aber nie ohne Wolfram/Stahl-Vorfach angele hab ich das Problem nicht und kann dir auch daher nicht weiterhelfen 

Evtl. könnte ein ganz kleiner Gummi oder eine Rundung Isoband auf dem Blank die Schnur fixieren.

Jedes mal  9-11 Ringe einfädeln, da würd ich früher oder später enormen Frust entwickeln gerade bei ultrafeinen Micro-Guides.


----------



## randio (22. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Ray
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Multiple-Color-Plastic-Fishing-Baitcast-Reel-Line-Clip-Stopper-Needle-Holder-Fishing-Reels-Accessories/32467018736.html

Das Wickelbild sieht hier etwas besser aus und die Füllmenge auf der Spule auch. Weniger Schnur reduziert den Anlaufwiderstand und lässt sich "geschmeidiger" werfen.


----------



## vermesser (23. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wo hast du sie gekauft? Moritz? Was das?



Moritz Nauen.


----------



## vermesser (23. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bäm! Das Leben kann so schön sein. Grade noch ne Shiro Nano mit 10 Gramm günstig ergattert. Auf die bin ich echt gespannt im direkten Vergleich zur Mag Pro mit 8 Gramm.


----------



## geomujo (23. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die ist aber schon arg kurz, oder? Für was soll die sein?

Ich fand die MagPro 2-8g nach einem 3/4 Jahr Pause fast schon grottig schlecht  Das Auflösungsvermögen ist im vgl. zu meinen JDM-Ruten nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Dazu ist sie ja so straff. Im Drill ist sie ganz gut, aber für feine Finesse-Angelei ist sie zu grob.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Shiro Mirco-Guides hat?


----------



## vermesser (23. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für mich vom Boot oder so reicht sie. Die Mag Pro ist ja nicht soviel länger. Die ist auch nur 1,98. Die neue ist dann 1,77. Von der Wurfweite her dürfte es sich nicht viel nehmen aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Blanks.

Wenn doch- für den Preis werde ich sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wieder los  .


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

Gestern zum ersten Mal mit der BC am Wasser - war Schweine kalt |uhoh: ...

Erster Wurf - sehr motiviert - und das war das Resultat:






Die Perücke ging noch - die beim zweiten Wurf hat 15min gedauert zu entwursteln. Zum Glück ohne Abschnitt. Aber bei der Kälte und dem Schneeregen richtig ätzend.

Ab dem 3. Wurf mit erneuter Regulierung der Spulenbremse hat es dann geklappt. Am Ende des Tages sogar richtig gut mit ganz guten Weiten. Bin zwar noch Meilen von der Wurfweite der Statio entfernt, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung :vik:











Fisch wollte keiner vor die Linse. War auf Barsche aus und fing nur Hechte - etwa 3 Stück um die 60 auf Drop Shot (Wurm!!!) und Texas Rig Hog Impact. Alle schüttelten sich kurz vor der Landung los #q


----------



## geomujo (26. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja, Hechte eben.

Ich musste schon gut schmunzeln nach dem ersten Foto.
Vielleicht wird einigen nun klar, dass UL eigentlich Spinnrollen vorraussetzt. Das Drehen der Spule kostet nunmal Energie. Das müsste dann schon supraleitendes Material sein damit es für UL taugt.

Aber du warst ja auch nicht UL unterwegs.

Solange kein Wind ist ist es ja alles halb so schlimm.
Warte hier sehnsüchtigst auf meine neuen Berkley-Gummi-Kescher. 
Heute haben die mir ne DAM MAD Defender Karpfenrute geschickt statt nem Kescher.
Mit meiner bestellten Revo Premier tut sich auch ewig nichts.


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also 3g will ich mit der BC "noch" nicht werfen ... für so leichte Gewichte darf es tatsächlich gerne ne Spinning sein. Aber so ab 6g macht es richtig Spaß! Klar, das Wurfverhalten ist ein komplett anderes - hier ist nichts mit Peitschen und so ... Wer die Übung und die Kosten nicht scheut, sollte glaube ich auf jeden Fall mal mit deiner BC geangelt haben #h

Ich denke nicht, dass mir ne BC unter ML ins Haus kommt #h - aber sag niemals nie :q


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine Shiro Nano 1.77 mit 10 Gramm ist da. Geiles Stöckchen. Aber das mit den 10 Gramm ist ein Witz. Eher 15. Ziemlich straff das Stöckchen. Details folgen.


----------



## felixR (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also 3g will ich mit der BC "noch" nicht werfen ... für so leichte Gewichte darf es tatsächlich gerne ne Spinning sein. Aber so ab 6g macht es richtig Spaß! Klar, das Wurfverhalten ist ein komplett anderes - hier ist nichts mit Peitschen und so ... Wer die Übung und die Kosten nicht scheut, sollte glaube ich auf jeden Fall mal mit deiner BC geangelt haben #h
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass mir ne BC unter ML ins Haus kommt #h - aber sag niemals nie :q


Das dachte ich auch mal als ich angefangen hab. Nun hab ich aber ne L mit 10g wg und ne UL mit 7g wg.  Und es macht echt Spaß [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und was wirfst du für Köder damit?

Meine kleinsten Wobbler wiegen kaum 2 gramm. Mit Wolfram Leader sind das 2,3g Wufgewicht. Damit kommt ich dann schonmal 30 meter weit.

Gesendet von meiner Tastatur mit meinem PC


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jungs Lurenatic nimmt auch am Black Friday teil!

Es gibt schöne Angebote - teilweise bis zu 70%.
Es wird auch Rabatte auf Angelruten geben -> gegen Nachmittag.

Wer also sowieso JDM Tackle shoppen wollte, hat heute guten Grund dazu |wavey:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



felixR schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch mal als ich angefangen hab. Nun hab ich aber ne L mit 10g wg und ne UL mit 7g wg.  Und es macht echt Spaß [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Auch in Verbindung mit einer Brenious?


----------



## felixR (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Klar, und tuning Lager 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist das JDM? Egal, jedenfalls eine Ansage: https://www.raubfischjagd.de/abu-garcia-villain-2-0-spin-spinrute-2-74m-20-50g/angelruten/a-1016395/

2,74 mit 50 Gramm und 144 Gramm Gewicht?? 40T Blank? Oha. Nicht übel. Das könnte mal was sein, wenn die ersten Erfahrungen bekannt sind und die Preise tendenziell sinken.


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist kein JDM #d

Die Villian 2.0 gibt es in Amerika und in Europa in der gleichen Ausführung zu erwerben.

Sie ist nicht exklusiv für den japanischen Markt entwickelt und deswegen kein JDM. Genauso wenig wie Rocke und co. |supergri


----------



## drehteufel (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ist das JDM? Egal, jedenfalls eine Ansage: https://www.raubfischjagd.de/abu-garcia-villain-2-0-spin-spinrute-2-74m-20-50g/angelruten/a-1016395/
> 
> 2,74 mit 50 Gramm und 144 Gramm Gewicht?? 40T Blank? Oha. Nicht übel. Das könnte mal was sein, wenn die ersten Erfahrungen bekannt sind und die Preise tendenziell sinken.



144g klingt schonmal gut, lassen wir uns überraschen, wie es mit der Kopflastigkeit aussieht.


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kopflastigkeit bei so leichten Ruten ist wirklich zu vernachlässigen. Ich hab ne Shore Gun mit 2,66m und die ist auch Kopflastig. Da sie bei 2,66m aber nur 131g wiegt, stört das nicht die Bohne. Das geringe Gesamtgewicht gleicht die Kopflastigkeit also aus.


----------



## geomujo (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_style/

Bei Abu gibt es eine neue Serie, die Salty Style

Starten tut sie mit den 3 Modellen Seabass, Mebaru und Ajing mit jeweils 3 Ruten. Sie sind mit 17000 Yen auch etwas günstiger als die Salty-Stage-Modelle.

Mebaru und Ajing kommen jetzt mit TVS-Rollenhalter daher. Wo genau der Untersied zur Salty Stage liegt weiss ich nicht. Beide haben Micro-Guides und X-Wrapping. Die neuen haben sogar den etwas höheren Kohlenstoffgehalt.

Bei Rakuten kostet die Mebaru nur 105€ Netto!


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_style/
> 
> Bei Abu gibt es eine neue Serie, die Salty Style
> 
> ...



Abu JP hat vom Design her die geilsten Ruten. Da geht einem ja echt einer ab |bigeyes


----------



## randio (27. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ist das JDM? Egal, jedenfalls eine Ansage: https://www.raubfischjagd.de/abu-garcia-villain-2-0-spin-spinrute-2-74m-20-50g/angelruten/a-1016395/
> 
> 2,74 mit 50 Gramm und 144 Gramm Gewicht?? 40T Blank? Oha. Nicht übel. Das könnte mal was sein, wenn die ersten Erfahrungen bekannt sind und die Preise tendenziell sinken.



Gefällt mir sogar "relativ" gut. Leider ist mein benötigtes Spektrum in der benötigten Länge nicht im Sortiment.
Ich hätte auch lieber FUJI SICs gehabt, als Alloy Titanium Ringe.
Dann wärste aber sicher auch wieder bei 220/230 Euro gewesen.


----------



## ulfisch (28. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Abu JP hat vom Design her die geilsten Ruten. Da geht einem ja echt einer ab |bigeyes


Sind schon wirklich schöne Ruten.
Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden,
ich kontere mal mit der  Xest Black Star TZ Serie, bei der Sensitive Twitcher werde ich schwach
http://www.thelurepro.com.au/p/9083251/blackstar-tz-tuned.html


----------



## geomujo (28. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ob das noch wirklich bequem ist?

Speziell die Trichterförmige Abschlusskappe. Die Abschlusskappe sollte bei mir schon  eine Hand breit sein und keine Trapezform annehmen.  Beim Werfen greife ich da richtig fest zu und strecke dazu den Arm weit raus, dass nochmal 2 meter extra drin sind. Da sin solch unförmigen Abschlusskappen nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei. Für den Einsatz am Bach reicht das ja noch aus, aber wenn viel weit geworfen werden soll ist das nicht das richtige.

Das war auch einer der Gründe mich gegen die Fantasista Nano Spin zu entscheiden. Gerade bei einer kräftigen Rute brauche ich was zum zupacken.

Der Rollenhalter ist mal was ganz anderes, eine extreme Auslegung der DPS-Variante. Den bitte mit Vollumkorkung - würde sich doch gerade zu anbieten.


Die Salty Styles sehen schon richtig schick aus, ohne dabei zu übertrieben overdressed zu wirken. Die neu designte Abschlusskappe erinnert an Graphiteleader. Schön ist der angenehme Preis von gut 100€ für nahezu alle Modelle.

Die Mebaru in 2,40 mit weicher Solid Tio mit 2-12g wär vielleicht was feines und könnte die Lücke zur Kurodai schließen. Mit TVS wäre das wohl auch optimal für Gummizeugs.

Bei der Seabass würde ich nach wie vor zur Salty Stage greifen. Die ist in der Summe besser ausgestattet. Mir juckt es wahnsinnig in den Fingern noch eine zweite KR-X Seabass zu bestellen. Ein 9'8" M 12-40g. Das ist eine astreine Einleier-Wobbler/Blinker-Rute für nicht zu kleine Fische.


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meinst Du die Xesta?
Bei so einer leichten Rute ist es mir recht egal und eher ein optisches Element.
"Steiler" dürfte die Endkappe aber nicht sein.
 Die 2-12Gr. und 63Gr. Eigengewicht reizen mich schon sehr|supergri


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bis auf die Villian finde ich das 2016er Abu Europa Programm nicht doll. Nix zum Träumen, sehr schade.

Einer ne Ahnung warum?


----------



## geomujo (30. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kommt vielleicht noch. 
Die Villian und die Revo sind wohl die letzten Zuckungen des alten Managements. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bald nochmal nachgelegt wird. Da muss erst mal konsolidiert, prospektiert und produziert werden. Hoffe dass die ersten beiden Punkte schon vom neuen Management durch sind und neue Produkte bereits in der Mache sind.

Abu wäre nicht Abu wenn sie nich noch irgendein Knaller in der Hinterhand hätten. Warten wir's ab. Hoffentlich nur nicht wieder der x-te US-Abklatsch einer Allerwelts-Jig-Rute.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



> Warten wir's ab. Hoffentlich nur nicht wieder der x-te US-Abklatsch einer Allerwelts-Jig-Rute.



Das sind aber genau die Ruten, die sich dann hierzulande wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen lassen. Da muss man einen Hersteller aber auch verstehen, dass er das tut und keine unverkäuflichen Kleinode anbietet.


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab ne Suisho Pro 922 günstig bekommen. Einer ne designmäßig passende Rolle im Kopf? 

Ich kann mich grade nicht entscheiden, ob ich Nano oder Suisho besser finde. Kommt wohl auf den Einsatz an.


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da meine Rolle angekommen ist, mal ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen Combo.

Xesta Black Star 88 sharp shooter super light shore jigging +
Daiwa Luvias 15 2510-H


----------



## randio (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Da meine Rolle angekommen ist, mal ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen Combo.
> 
> Xesta Black Star 88 sharp shooter super light shore jigging +
> Daiwa Luvias 15 2510-H



Kurz und knapp, SEHR schick!!!


----------



## RayZero (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sehr geil!


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schöne Rute, noch schönere Rolle.

Bei 105 gr Rutengewicht sollte eine Balance Pflicht sein. Wenn gleich eine Unbalance sicher nicht spürbar ist. Das Endstück ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Geile und sehr schicke Rute! Gibt es nix.

Schade finde ich nach wie vor, dass die meisten JDM Ruten einfach Fummelkram für kleine Köder sind- ich sah hier bisher kaum wirklich hecht- oder meinetwegen dorschtaugliche Ruten, die auch mal genug Wumms haben, einen 40 oder 60 Gramm Köder zu werfen.

Irgendwann hat man genug für Kleinköder!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Bild Nr. 6 dachte ich: "Boah, warum hat er da nur nen Saltiga Knob drangebastelt..."

Sieht aber ganz nett aus, die Luvias übt auf mich auch irgendwie einen gewissen Reiz aus...


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Geile und sehr schicke Rute! Gibt es nix.
> 
> Schade finde ich nach wie vor, dass die meisten JDM Ruten einfach Fummelkram für kleine Köder sind- ich sah hier bisher kaum wirklich hecht- oder meinetwegen dorschtaugliche Ruten, die auch mal genug Wumms haben, einen 40 oder 60 Gramm Köder zu werfen.
> 
> Irgendwann hat man genug für Kleinköder!



http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...h/21_38_45_2602_2603_1840/hochseefischen.html

Wer sucht, wird auch da fündig werden.


----------



## RayZero (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Geile und sehr schicke Rute! Gibt es nix.
> 
> Schade finde ich nach wie vor, dass die meisten JDM Ruten einfach Fummelkram für kleine Köder sind- ich sah hier bisher kaum wirklich hecht- oder meinetwegen dorschtaugliche Ruten, die auch mal genug Wumms haben, einen 40 oder 60 Gramm Köder zu werfen.
> 
> Irgendwann hat man genug für Kleinköder!



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Japaner keine Hechte in ihren Gewässern haben? 

Schwarzbarsche gibt es in Japan auf jeden Fall und dementsprechend wird auch das Tackle nicht schwerer ausfallen.

Wie Allrounder27 richtig erkannt hat, musst du quasi das Meeresprogramm zweckentfremden. Hier gibt es Sea Bass Ruten, welche durchaus als leichte Hecht- oder mittlere Zanderrute benutzt werden können. Dann haben wir die Eging-Ruten (Tintenfisch), welche als Jig-Ruten für Barsch und Zander hergenommen werden können usw...


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es geht ja nicht um Hechte oder Dorsche- es geht darum, dass die meisten der (hier vorgestellten) Ruten recht schwach auf der Brust sind, wenn mehr Power gefragt ist. Die werden ja nicht nur Kleinfisch haben in Japan?

Aber der Link von Allrounder ist schon interessant- es gibt also auch da doch recht coole Sachen.


----------



## tomsen83 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ruten mit Bumms gibts mehr als genug. Nur weil da 1oz drauf steht, ist nicht nur 1oz drin. Als extremes Beispiel sei hier mal DEPS genannt (da kannste locker 80g mit schleudern). 
Die Ruten im Süßwasserbereich die als Spinning gebaut sind, sind jedoch tatsächlich (alle) nur im L-Bereich angesiedelt. Keiner in Übersee fischt Gewichte von ner 1/2oz und mehr an der Spinning. Das sind dann alles BC-Ruten. Macht aus deren (und aus meiner) Sicht auch keinen Sinn.
Spinning mit mehr Bumms gibts dann wieder im Salzwasserbereich (shore jigging usw.)

Das Problem bei den Japan-Ruten mit viel WG und als BC ist, dass sowohl Rear- als auch Foregrip häufig zu kurz bzw. nicht vorhanden sind. Ein ergonomisches Fischen mit großen Gummis o.ä. ist so kaum möglich. Grund: die meisten XH-Ruten in Jp sind fürs skippen oder pitchen ins Cover gebaut und erfüllen somit einen sehr spezifischen Zweck.


----------



## ulfisch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bin auch ganz verliebt:l.

Die Balance ist okay könnte aber noch besser sein.
Komisch, meiner Xesta Black Star Full automatic solid, gibt es Kontergewichte, die ich schon bei einer Rolle mit 180Gr. nicht brauche.

Hier wären 5-10Gr. gut gewesen aber geschenkt bei 310 Gr. Gesamtgewicht.

Ich habe die Rute mit meiner 2012er Exist 2510 vor 4 Woche "probegefischt" also selbes Rollengewicht mit einer 6Kg Stroft S
auf die Luvias soll eine Daiwa Tournament 8-Braid 0,1mm multicolor.
Die Schnüre sind also in etwa vergleichbar was Oberfläche und Durchmesser angeht.



Ich habe mit ihr notgedrungen etwas geschleppt und dann bei massivem Gegenwind vom Ufer aus Jigs, Crankbaits und etwas mit Gummi gefischt.

Der 12 Gr. Jig flog trotz Wind gen Horizont aber auch der Illex TN 50 (8-9Gr.) flog super und auch der Gummikram verhältnismäßig gut.


Beim Jiggen(Metall) arbeiten ca. 40% des Blanks sichtbar mit,
beim trockenwedeln ca. 30% die Aktion ist eher regular-fast.
Die Rückstellung empfinde ich als schnell wobei ich da einfach keine Vergleiche anstellen kann.
Allgemein fühlte ich mich super wohl mit 7-12 Gr Jigs
Die Spitze ist äußerst sensibel ich tippe mal auf eine solid Tip
und sollte die Rute auch zum leichten Gummikramfischen geeignet machen.
Meinen Illex Crank fischte sie auch problemlos, das ist aber wirklich nur kurbeln.
Minnows habe ich nicht probiert sie sollte bis 7 Gr jedoch alles packen.

HIER steht etwas mehr:http://www.artoffishing.co.uk//lure-fishing-rods/xesta-black-star-solid-sls-88-sharp-shooter


Ich habe zwar eine kleine Bachforelle gefangen(meine 1. überhaupt#6) aber das war direkt vor den Füßen und praktisch ohne Drill.



Ich will damit hier auf (See-)Forellen losziehen und am Mittelmeer mit kleinen Topwaterbaits und natürlich Jigs Hornhechte, Makrelen und Bonitos befischen.
Ich werde meinen Spass haben.


----------



## RayZero (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also 105g bei 2,70m kann sich durchaus sehen lassen :vik:


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf jeden Fall... Das is nix.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall... Das is nix.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


 

 Könnte aber auch bei einem anständigen Bonito nix übrig bleiben.


----------



## ulfisch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So groß werden die wohl Küstennah bei mir nicht
aber mach schon Spass dann.


Hier gibt es ne gute Übersicht(Katalog download) von Yamaga Blanks
http://www.yamaga-blanks.com/link/down.html
Da dürfte alles dabei sein, auch Hechttaugliches.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> So groß werden die wohl Küstennah bei mir nicht
> aber mach schon Spass dann.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Definitiv #6


----------



## pike-81 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen!


ulfisch schrieb:


> Die Balance ist okay könnte aber noch besser sein.




Kommt immer darauf an, wo man die Rute hält. 
Meine Kombos sind fast alle von Haus aus so ausbalanciert. 
Aber da meine Hand bevorzugt am Rollenfuß liegt, empfinde ich es nicht als 100%ig optimal. 
Abgesehen von der Jerke. 
Bei schweren WG's ist das sogar durchaus ermüdend und verkrampfend. 
Petri


----------



## ulfisch (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe entweder einen oder 2 Finger hinter dem Rollenfuß
also ist es bei mir schwer eine perfekte Balance zu haben.


----------



## geomujo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei dem Rutengewicht spielt das doch kaum mehr eine Rolle.

Es musste ja auch unbedingt ein TVS Halter sein 
Hätteste ein VSS genommen könnteste voll am Foregrip anfassen und hättest deine optimale Balance. Der TVS macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man auch von untern hält also maximal 2 Finger über der Rolle hat.

So sieht dann ein optimaler TVS-Halter aus. Das bisschen Foregrip dient nur dazu einen gleichmäßigen Handballen zu erzeugen. Zum Greifen ist der viel zu klein. So kommt man auch garnicht erst in Verlegenheit falsch zu greifen.
http://www.spro.eu/imageGen.ashx?image=/media/824640/24380_003-P.JPG&compression=100&width=1550

Für so lange Ruten ist ein großer Foregrip viel entscheidender. Blankkontakt gibt es am oberen Ausgang des Griffs durch den Daumen oder Zeigefinger.

Eigentlich macht nur bei Hardbaits der Fokus auf Kopflastigkeit Sinn. Beim feinen Twitchen aus dem Handgelenk. Da muss die Rute sogar leicht kopflastig sein, da der Griffpunkt ja höher liegt als die Wasseroberfläche. Sonst müsste sie runtergedrückt werden.


----------



## geomujo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs/de/dirksabugarciablog/2015/12/08/abu-garcia-jdm-ruten-2016/

Es gibt neue Ruten für den Europäischen Markt. Direkte Importe ohne Modifikationen!
Unter anderem die Eradicator EAS-72MHS-TKR, die ich mir diesem Sommer bestellt hatte 
Aber zu ärgerlich, dass es keine Mebaru hier her geschafft hat.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na das ist doch was. Danke für die Info. Wieder leider nur Fieselruten...

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein paar Realo-Bilder einer Eradicator EAS-72MHS-TKR mit eingespleisster harter fester Vollkohlefaserspitze:
Die Verjüngung auf 1,0mm passiert erst auf den letzten 5cm.
Die Mebaru ist da länger dünn, also durchgehendere Aktion und vor allem hohl.


----------



## RayZero (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Leute jetzt wird es richtig geil ... viele der exotischen Abu JDM Ruten, welcher unser kumpel geo hier schon lange fischt, gibt es bald in Deutschland für Euros!!!

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs/de/dirksabugarciablog/2015/12/08/abu-garcia-jdm-ruten-2016/

Die Rocke will ich mir holen! Longrange Texas und Drop Shot geht bestimmt gut! :vik:


----------



## RayZero (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Na, bekommt niemand JDM Artikel zu Weihnachten?  ;+


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab schon "bekommen". Daiwa Morethan Blade Commander. Hab die auf Verdacht bestellt und muss sagen, geiler gehts nicht. Optik, Verarbeitung, "Gefühl", Wurfverhalten und vor allem, der Blank, passen für mich perfekt!
Hab beim ersten Fischen das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auch- ist zumindest auf dem Weg. Eine preiswert von der Bucht aus Belgien erstandene Fantasista Aozora XH mit 120 Gramm für Dorsch und Hecht! 

Mal schauen, ob die hier vor Weihnachten noch aufschlägt.


----------



## RayZero (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon "bekommen". Daiwa Morethan Blade Commander. Hab die auf Verdacht bestellt und muss sagen, geiler gehts nicht. Optik, Verarbeitung, "Gefühl", Wurfverhalten und vor allem, der Blank, passen für mich perfekt!
> Hab beim ersten Fischen das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen.



Für was nimmst du die Rute denn? Und welche Version hast du? Optisch ein Traum


----------



## felixR (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Na, bekommt niemand JDM Artikel zu Weihnachten?  ;+


Wurde heute versendet, mal sehn wann es ankommt. Hab bei Hedgehog teile für eine Brenious bestellt


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Für was nimmst du die Rute denn? Und welche Version hast du? Optisch ein Traum



Die aus dem Deutschland Programm, ohne AGS Ringe.

Kommt an der Küste zum leichteren Fischen auf Meerforelle mit. Im Süsswasser wirds damit auf Rapfen und am FoPu mit etwas schweren Ködern (-9g) auf Forelle gehen.

DS und leichtere Gufis für Zander wird ebenfalls probiert. 

Der Blank, schnell, straff, gutes Rückgrat und eine relativ feinfülige Spitze lassen das Ding an die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" rankommen.


----------



## DeralteSack (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir gibt es u.a. eine Tailwalk Del Sol S632ML zu Weihnachten.
Nun brauch ich nur noch ne schöne Rolle dazu. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, welche ich nehmen soll. Vielleicht Shimano oder ne Daiwa.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die Rute 107g wiegt, dann wird eine kleine Luvias nicht schlecht passen.


----------



## Topic (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir gibt es was :vik:

hoffe das morgen meine Nightmare Custom kommt :q:q mit passender Rolle.


----------



## DeralteSack (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schöne Rolle die Luvia!
War am überlegen ob Daiwa Ballistic EX oder Shimano Stradic.
Bin mir bei der Daiwa Rollengrösse noch unsicher. Evtl. ne 2000er. Bei Shimano tendiere ich klar zur 2500er.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Schöne Rolle die Luvia!
> War am überlegen ob Daiwa Ballistic EX oder Shimano Stradic.
> Bin mir bei der Daiwa Rollengrösse noch unsicher. Evtl. ne 2000er. Bei Shimano tendiere ich klar zur 2500er.



Die Ballsitc EX sollte optisch ziemlich gut passen. Technisch ist sie eh der Wahnsinn. Fische meine viel zu selten #d ... Muss an der Akilas liegen - dieser Besen liegt mir irgendwie nicht mehr .
Die 2500er Ballistic ist etwas größer als eine 2500er Shimano, aber wirkt auf den ersten Blick deutlich größer. Denke die 2000er sollte hier zu ner ML Rod passen.


----------



## DeralteSack (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Denke auch, daß ne 2000er groß genug sein sollte.
Is ja nur ne 1/2 oz Rute.

@RayZero

Da  du die Rolle hast (meine Händler aber leider nicht), wollte ich dich  mal fragen, ob das Schwarz der Rolle ein gleichmäßiger Glanzlack ist,  wie bei der Black Arck, oder eher so ein Darkgraphitgrey.

Auch noch schöne Rolle:
Daiwa Fuego
http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=768


----------



## geomujo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also für mich, so stark der Haben-will-Reiz auch ist, gebe mich ertmsl zufrieden mit dem was ich habe. Deshalb gibts dann zu Weihnachten Fahrrad-Ersatzteile und spezielles Reparaturwerkzeug. Ohne Bike ja kein Angeln.
Ein Rückblick was dieses Jahr alles angeschafft wurde ist dennoch einen Blick wert.

Abu Veracity 692M + Umbau auf Fuji Micros
Abu Eradicator Ajing Costum EAS-72MHS-TKR
Abu Salty Stage KR-X Kurodai SKS-832PL-KR
Abu Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-882ML-KR
Abu Salty Stage KR-X Ajing SXAS-792LT-KR
Gamakatsu Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor S83H
Daiwa 12 Luvias 2506
Abu Revo Premier Spin S10 (2015) - noch nicht da :-(

Alles nicht gerade billig aber auch im Einzelfall nicht überteuert - insgesamt sehr clever, klug und vor allem zielgerichtet eingekauft. Dann noch Zubehör und jede Menge Köder.

Die KR-X-Ajing ist z.B. noch kaum gefischt ebenso die Destrada und die Eradicator. Da hab ich nächstes Jahr also volles Programm die Ruten überhaupt erstmal "einzuangeln". Rollen mussten zum Glück nur wenige angeschaftft werden da die Sorön aus dem letzten Jahr einfach mal ein absoluter Glücksgriff war und somit kein Bedarf nach Ersatz besteht. Nur nach unten muss ich mit etwas ergänzen.

Dennoch die Rocksweeper reizt sehr sehr sehr. Ebenso die Daiwa Presso AGS-Forellenruten. Das wär nochmal was schön Exquisites für den kleinen Bach oder Fluss. Die Morethan's als Egi-Konkurrenz ist natürlich auch der Hammer  - hat aber sein Preis.

Insgesamt geht es  bei mir immer mehr in die Light und Ultra-Light-Richtung. Zum Einen sind die Ruten leichter und damit angenehmer zu handhaben. Zum Anderen sind die Köder günstiger, der Fangerfolg insgesamt größer und der Spass drang bis in ungeahnte Regionen vor. Ferner ist die Rutenauswahl in Hinblick auf Ausdifferenzierung nach einzelnen Spielarten des "Micro-Gamings" so stark ausgeprägt wie sonst bei fast keiner anderen Klasse.

Jetzt bin ich aber mit meiner Bachelorabeit beschäftigt und muss mich danach um den Übergang in den Master kümmern. Obendrein hatte ich mich auch fast aus dem Anglerboard ausgesperrt - unabsichtlich natürlich.

Wär auch mal interessant wenn man mal im Forum über das Zeug von Abu fachsimpeln könnte das es hier eben nicht zu kaufen gibt, oder besser gab. Es ist immer wieder schwierig wenn man Positionen ganz alleine vertreten muss während Andere stets auf die positiven Erfahrungen Anderer mit dem Tackle verweisen können. Da steh ich oft im Regen da, da sich bisher Niemand finden konnte der auch mal was von PF-Japan ordert und seine Erfahrungen der Community mitteilt.
Die Qualität hat mich vollends überzeugt. Und wenn eine Mag Pro dann im Vergleich zugrundegerichtet wird hat das seine Gründe. An mangelnder Finanzkraft scheint es bei vielen ja nicht zu fehlen. Wohl aber an Mut, Neugier und auch etwas Wagemut.

In diesem Sinne euch ein frohes und ertragreiches Fest.


----------



## DeralteSack (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da hast du ja echt Großeinkauf dieses Jahr betrieben.
Vorallem sollte ABU dich mal sponsern. Soviel wie alleine von denen gekauft hast, sollten die dir mal ne Rute schenken.|supergri

Ich gebe dir recht, dass manschmal einige Produkte nicht diskutiert werden.
Hier tauchte nun schon ein paarmal in Foren die Frage wegen der Spro Hypalite Spin auf und niemand konnte antworten oder traute sich mal an diesen niederländischen Exoten ran.
Ich habe vor 3 wochen mir eine aus Holland mitgebracht, die ich zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen habe.
Der erste Eindruck war schon mal ganz gut. Konnte sie aber leider bisher noch nicht zum Einsatz bringen, um darüber berichten zu können.

Es muss halt immer einer Vorreiter geben.
Schön, dass du dennoch soviel Interesse und Erfahrungen mit den ABU Produkten mit einbringst.#6


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Spro Hypalite sieht schon geil aus- das wäre auch noch was für mich. Zumal der Preis recht human ist.

Ich fand die letzten Monate mit dem Erwerb einiger hochwertiger Abus (Fantasista Suisho, Nano, Shiro) sehr interessant. Es gibt schon einen merkbaren Unterschied zu normalen Stangenruten. Nicht unbedingt beim Angeln selbst, aber von Haptik und Optik.

Ich kann zwar nicht ganz in die euphorischen Hymnen einstimmen, dass die nun absolut super doll besser wären als alles andere...Aber es macht Spaß  .


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Da hast du ja echt Großeinkauf dieses Jahr betrieben.
> Vorallem sollte ABU dich mal sponsern. Soviel wie alleine von denen gekauft hast, sollten die dir mal ne Rute schenken.|supergri
> 
> Ich gebe dir recht, dass manschmal einige Produkte nicht diskutiert werden.
> ...



Zurecht |supergri - hier geht es nun mal um JDM Produkte. Für Tackle aus allen anderen Märkten gibts den Schwester-Thread -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309114


----------



## geomujo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Och, wenn mir Jemand ne neue gesponsorte Rocksweeper in die Hand drücken  würde um sie anzutesten und was dazu zu schreiben, würde ich nicht nein  sagen 

Aber ich drängel mich auch nicht auf, da ich gern unabhängig bin.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also für die JDM Abu Fantasista Studious Nano würde ich töten. Die Baitcaster-Variante mit 9gr Wurfgewicht ... die wäre es! Aber 430€ ist echt nicht ohne für nur eine Rute ... würde aber mit ihrem flashy Pink oder Lila sehr geil zur Brenious passen!


----------



## geomujo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Lila ist naja - orange oder blau wären angenehmer. Aber was zählt ist nicht die Farbe. 1teilig würde ich bis maximal 1,70m gehen. drüber nur mit abnehmbaren Griff wie bei der Fantasista Nano Spin 651. Das wäre noch ein guter Kompromiss an die Transportfähigkeit. Aber 2m mit dem Bike ist def. zu lang.

Mich reizt da eher die Deez. Aber auch nur mit Air-Grip-Rollenhalter.

oder nachträglich teilen lassen, manche nehmen das ja auch gerne selbst in die Hand - komisch nur, dass die immer nur das Spitzenteil von oben kürzen


----------



## fischforsch (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So schnell kann sich die Meinung ändern! 


			
				RayZero schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der Praxis macht es richtig Spaß mit der Akilas! Wirkich eine ideale Gummi- und Rigrute





RayZero schrieb:


> ... Muss an der Akilas liegen - dieser Besen liegt mir irgendwie nicht mehr .


Daher sollte die anfängliche Euphorie, insbesondere wenn keine allzu großen Vergleiche/Erfahrungen bestehen, nicht zu überschwänglich verbreitet werden. |znaika:
Denn dies führt leider immer wieder zu Fehlkäufen und Enttäuschung bei anderen Mitlesern. :/


----------



## geomujo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

N Fehlkauf ist die Akilas nun nicht gerade. Aber wenn der Vergleich fehlt haste schon recht mit dem was de sagst. Neulich hatte ich eine St.Croix-Rute für 500€ im Laden in der Hand. Die empfand ich regelrecht als Absturz. Ob sie am Wasser performen kann hmm... ich hatte schon oft Zweifel ob Ruten am Wasser gut sind nach anfänglicher Skepsis, aber bei der St.Croix auch in anbegracht des Preises fühle ich mich bei Abu Japan deutlich besser und vor allem frairer behandelt. Ausserdem ist es eh schwierig US-Ruten mit klassischen JDM Ruten zu vergleichen. 
Ich würd schon gern mal ne Reins Aji Rigger Professional gegentesten ob die wirklich Ihr Geld wert ist weil sie immer so hoch gelobt wird wenn man mal in fremden Foren schaut. Auch ob gewisse Glasfaserruten wirklich so toll sind im Vgl zu den Carbonruten.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



fischforsch schrieb:


> So schnell kann sich die Meinung ändern!
> 
> 
> Daher sollte die anfängliche Euphorie, insbesondere wenn keine allzu großen Vergleiche/Erfahrungen bestehen, nicht zu überschwänglich verbreitet werden. |znaika:
> Denn dies führt leider immer wieder zu Fehlkäufen und Enttäuschung bei anderen Mitlesern. :/



Die Akilas ist eine hochwertige Rute und auch für ihr P/L absolut Top - 90% von Besenstiel-Deutschland wird diese Rute lieben und sie als "schnelle" Gummirute lobpreisen. Aber mir gefallen diese Besenstiel-Aktionen mittlerweile nicht mehr... Diese Erkenntnis habe ich im letzten halben Jahr gesammelt und der Entschluss steht jetzt fest #h


----------



## fischforsch (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Aber mir gefallen diese Besenstiel-Aktionen mittlerweile nicht mehr... Diese Erkenntnis habe ich im letzten halben Jahr gesammelt und der Entschluss steht jetzt fest #h


Das meinte ich mit mangelnder Erfahrung/Vergleiche 
Aber sehr gute Erkenntnis, unterstreicht dass du dein Material fischst, hinterfragst und dich weiterentwickelst #6

 Allerdings würdest du nun heut zum GuFi angeln wahrscheinlich andere Rutentypen empfehlen bzw. explizit auf die Aktionen hinweisen statt eine Rute pauschal übern Klee zu loben und somit potenziellen Fehlkäufen vorbeugen.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit mangelnder Erfahrung/Vergleiche
> Aber sehr gute Erkenntnis, unterstreicht dass du dein Material fischst, hinterfragst und dich weiterentwickelst #6



Deine Aussage ist auch 100% korrekt und berechtigt, dennoch ist es menschlich, dass man durch Neuerworbenes oft geblendet ist :q


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also für die JDM Abu Fantasista Studious Nano würde ich töten. Die Baitcaster-Variante mit 9gr Wurfgewicht ... die wäre es! Aber 430€ ist echt nicht ohne für nur eine Rute ... würde aber mit ihrem flashy Pink oder Lila sehr geil zur Brenious passen!



 Naja , ne gewisse Vorsicht sehe ich da schon als notwendig an , sonst führt das zu Massenmord:m


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine Abu Fantasista Aozoora 2,70 XH mit 60 bis 120 Gramm wurde gestern geliefert.

Ich hatte noch nie eine so gut balancierte XH in der Hand. Gut verarbeitet, straff, macht optisch was her...das Wurfgewicht erscheint allerdings etwas optimistisch angegeben...100 Gramm passen eher. 

Aber ne richtig schnieke Rute.


----------



## M20969 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was kostet das gute Stück ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ohne Versand hab ich die für 127 ersteigert. Plus Versand etwas über 140.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Akilas ist eine hochwertige Rute und auch für ihr P/L absolut Top - 90% von Besenstiel-Deutschland wird diese Rute lieben und sie als "schnelle" Gummirute lobpreisen. Aber mir gefallen diese Besenstiel-Aktionen mittlerweile nicht mehr... Diese Erkenntnis habe ich im letzten halben Jahr gesammelt und der Entschluss steht jetzt fest #h



Graphiteleader Argento  "pfeif"
Yamaga Blanks Early "pfeif"   "pfeif":m


----------



## DeralteSack (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Argento ist schön aber leider hat sie auch ihren Preis.
Die Superfinezza esagonale wäre auch was hübsches. Leider die gleiche Preisklasse.
Werd wohl mal nach Japan fahren müssen, um die ganzen tollen Ruten mal live sehen zu können.:q

Hat eigendlich hier jemand schon mal diese Ruten live gesehen oder benutzt und könnte was dazu sagen?


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Finezza 862-T
und die Argento Nuovo 1032M

beides sind Top Ruten wobei die Argento einfach nur geil ist.

Die Finezza ist super mit UL/L Ködern besonders Gummizeugs(finde ich) die Bisserkennung über die Spitze ist grandios.
Balance(mit einer 200Gr. Rolle) und Wurfeigenschaften sind 1A.

Die Argento ist eine Top Allround Rute.
Wobbler und Jigs fischt sie am besten aber Topwatern und Gummikram geht auch recht gut und sie ist ein Katapult.

Es gibt aber auch von beiden Serien low-Preis Modelle die heißen dann _RV oder ähnlich.

Die Argento war die 1. Rute bei der ich dachte "geil geil geil" sie war ein richtig großer Schritt nach vorne.


Irgendwie bin ich mal über diesen Blog http://www.henry-gilbey.com/fishing-tackle/
gestolpert und habe mich anfixen lassen.

Spo bin ich auch auf Yamaga Blanks und Xesta gekommen
u.a. auch über diesen Shop http://www.artoffishing.co.uk/

Eigentlich bin ich noch krass scharf auf die Argento super 1062ML aber 700 Euro sind mir zu viel:c
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/GOSAS-1062ML

Ja die SuperFinezza Esagonale sieht geil aus|supergri


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Uiii, die Argento 1063ML ist ja fein... Aber Nee, das zahl ich auch nicht...

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich muss übrigens sagen, dass selbst JDM "Standard Ruten" wie die Fantasista Suisho oder Aozoora einfach schon ne Klasse für sich sind. Da kommen im Gesamtpaket erst Ruten ab Yasei etc. mit, also welche, die mindestens das gleiche kosten und trotzdem noch nicht so "perfekt" sind.

Meine geliebten Mag Pros  sind praktisch nicht wirklich schlechter. Aber der Geilheitsfaktor ist bei den Ruten hier schon höher...

Das Jahr schließt sich mit 
1 x Fantasista Aozoora 2.70 120 Gramm
2 x Fantasista Suisho (2.10 40 Gramm, 2.80 60 Gramm)
3 x Fantasista Nano (1.80 25 Gramm, 2.50 50 Gramm, 2.80 65 Gramm)
2 x Shiro Nano (1.77 10 Gramm, 1.80 25 Gramm)

Mal gucken, was das neue Jahr und der Paketdienst bringen  .

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe im Net heute ne interessante Rute gefunden.
Graphitleader Vivo 842 H
Leider ist die nur auf dem russischen Markt verfügbar.
Hab da ein Video dazu gesehen, wo die Rute sich genau so verhielt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Leider gibt es nur Berichte in kyrillischer Sprache, was mir leider nichts nützt.
Das wäre bestimmt auch ne tolle Rute für Hecht und große Zander.


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gamakatsu LUXXE EG1 Eging Rod

S90M-F mit Solid Tip
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/proshopks/item/e4549018173338/
274cm bei 102g!

http://www.gamakatsu.co.jp/products/search.php?md=d1&n=24337g&kd=1


----------



## RayZero (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> S90M-F mit Solid Tip
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/proshopks/item/e4549018173338/
> 274cm bei 102g!



Für ne Rute mit ca. 18g max. Wurfgewicht echt mal ne Ansage #6


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da nicht alle im Barsch-Alarm-Forum sind:
Die Rocksweeper Spin hab ich jetzt schon für 299€ gesehen. Die Eradicator ML schon für 229€! Bei letzterer werdet Ihr für das Geld sehr sehr sehr lange suchen  müssen um was besseres zu finden.
Sie dürfte in etwa der Power und Aktion der Mag Pro 2-8g entsprechen - aber auf einem etwas anderem Level


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

73gramm....
https://www.raubfischjagd.de/abu-garcia-eradicator-aijing-custom-2-11m-0-2-10g/angebote/a-1016627/
Etwas schwerer als ein Mikadostäbchen...


Edit: Link nur wegen der Beschreibung
Nächste Stufe wäre die Abu Garcia Guppy um auf die selbigen zu Hause zu fischen.....


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal 1g leichter als meine - 0,8mm Spitze 

Wär was Feines für den Bach oder kleinen Fluss oder beim waten - oder wie's einer mal ausgedrückt hat "Grundeln zuppeln deluxe" - is ne schöne "Köderfischrute"

EDIT
sorry - 225€
http://boddenangler.de/Abu-Garcia-Eradicator-Ajing-custom-EAS-611MLS-TKR


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

nabend boadis,

nachdem meine Daiwa Nightmare Custom heute geliefert wurde bin ich mehr als enttäuscht von dieser rute....die aktion is schwabbelig die ringe unsauber lackiert und das bei dem Preis..die geht aufjedenfall wieder zurück...

vielleicht hat jemand ja ein Tipp für mich...ich suche ne leichte mefo spinne..köder max. 20 gr...länge so um 280 cm...Preis bis 400€ auch gern weniger...
ich bin auf keinen lieferanten fixiert und bin offen für alles..
Moosgummi + Japanstyle wäre schön :q


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann nimm ne Seabass-Rute. 
Hätt ich übrigens nicht gedacht, dass die Morethan so schlecht rüberkommt.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Topic schrieb:


> vielleicht hat jemand ja ein Tipp für mich...ich suche ne leichte mefo spinne..köder max. 20 gr...länge so um 280 cm...Preis bis 400€ auch gern weniger...
> ich bin auf keinen lieferanten fixiert und bin offen für alles..
> Moosgummi + Japanstyle wäre schön :q




Guck dir mal die Yamaga Early Plus Serie an, da sollte was dabei sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich benutze für MeFo u.a. eine Shimano Yasei Zander Pleasure.
Hat 10-30 gr. Wirft aber max 22gr. Ü70 Mefos kein Problem .... gibt es in 2,70 u 3,00m ist Superleicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Topic schrieb:


> nabend boadis,
> 
> nachdem meine Daiwa Nightmare Custom heute geliefert wurde bin ich mehr als enttäuscht von dieser rute....die aktion is schwabbelig die ringe unsauber lackiert und das bei dem Preis..die geht aufjedenfall wieder zurück...
> 
> ...



Da würde die Morethan Blade Commander aus der aktuellen Serie auf jedenfall passen. Die Wurfgewichtsangaben auf den Daiwas sind oftmals viel zu hoch. Die Nightmare hat bis 24 Gramm. Da kommst du dann wohl mit 15-17g irgendwo ans Limit. Ist bei meiner A-Rounder auch so.


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube ich fahr die tage mal nach kaki...und begrabbel dort mal paar ruten..vielleicht ist da was passendes bei....
bin aber weiterhin für tipps offen...ach und die rute sollte in deutschland erhältlich sein...


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn du Shimano Fan bist wäre dass die Dialuna XR Spinning aus dem europ. Shimano-Programm geführt unter der Rubrik JDM-Ruten.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/shimano-jdm-dialuna-xr.html

Gabs bei Angeljoe im LAden und erinnerte mich ganz stark an die Abu Garcia KR-X Seabass.

Ich würd zwar lieber zur Abu Seabass greifen als zur Shimano aber die Entscheidung steht die ja frei.

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/saltystage_kr-x_seabasskr-x.html
konkret hab ich das Modell 882ML welche für 20g Köder genau das richtige ist. Auch das M Modell dürfte kaum kräftiger sein.
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/proshopks/item/e0036282599192/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLXn87SpKg hier gibts das Teil in Aktion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsfth_zwVGw


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

wie gesagt ich bin offen für alles :q die dialuna hatte ich am mittwoch in der hand und die sagte mir schon zu nur da war die branzino schon bestellt... aber für mein vorhaben empfande ich die als zu kräftig...deine abu ruten entsprechen meinen vorstellungen nur möchte ich ungern in japan kaufen...


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du bei dem verlinktem Händler bestellst kann ich dich beruhigen. Ich hab bei dem schon 3 Ruten bestellt. Sehr hölflicher Kontakt.

Die Shimano Seabass ist ja leider etwas schlecht ausdifferenziert wie du schon richtig mitbekommen hast. Sonst wird es sicher nicht ganz einfach da was passendes zufinden. Seabassruten sind grundsätzlich nicht für den europäischen Markt konzipiert. Von daher sind das immer irgendwelche Importgeschichten wie ja auch bei Shimano offeriert.
Ein Drill mit so einer Seabassrute macht megamäßig Laune. Das ist quasi die Karpfenrute unter den Spinnruten. Federn tun sie alle etwas - das ist auch so gewollt. Schwabbelig wirkt die Abu Seabass aber in keinem Fall die Shimano ja auch nicht.

Vielleicht gibts da noch was passendes bei den üblichen Verdächtigen a la Nippentacke und Lurenatic?!

Ganz alternativ schonmal die Shogun-Mefo-Ruten von Daiwa ins Auge gefasst? Made in Scottland. Die haben eine starke Fangemeinde die Shogun-Ruten gerade bei den Mefo-Anglern. Da gibt es sicher auch was unter 3,0m.
Preislich genau in deinem Rahmen.
Für die Abu kommen summa summarum ~200€ raus. Bisher ist das auch die einzige Seabassrute mit Micro-Guides (wenn auch rel. große).


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage...
Kennt ihr den verlinkten Händler und hat da schon mal jemand bestellt?

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ebisu3/item/atc-h-4516508155778/

Ebisu3

Würde mich interessieren, ob dieser vertrauenswürdig ist.
Persönliche Erfahrungen finde ich aussagekräftiger, als irgendwelche Sternchen.

Danke euch!


----------



## ulfisch (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Topic schrieb:


> nabend boadis,
> 
> nachdem meine Daiwa Nightmare Custom heute geliefert wurde bin ich mehr als enttäuscht von dieser rute....die aktion is schwabbelig die ringe unsauber lackiert und das bei dem Preis..die geht aufjedenfall wieder zurück...
> 
> ...



Die Yamaga Blanks Early Serie
http://www.henry-gilbey.com/blog/the-early-rod-catches-the-bass

und der Nachfolger
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/manufacturers_id/93/products_id/12282/yamaga-blanks.html

oder die Graphiteleader Argento könnten was für dich sein.
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/GONAS-962ML

Habe beide gefischt, nicht zu steif aber flott, beides sind Katapulte mit leichten Plus für die Argento, schöne Ruten, top verarbeitet, beide Mossgummis und JP-Style:m und beide gut balanciert(mit 200-50Gr.) kur vor dem Griffende.

Preislich 250 Early(inkl. Zoll usw.) -400 Argento


So 5 Angler 30 Ruten viel Spass|kopfkrat#h


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

sind das schönheiten :k....
ihr macht es mir nicht wirklich leichter :q....aber wie gesagt import kommt für mich nicht in frage...ich suche ne ganz bestimmte sorte rute ....und wenn die importierte nicht meinen vorstellung entsprechen sollte, so denke ich wird es ziehmlich schwer die rute zu retournieren...bzw unmöglich sein...

EU wäre ja noch okay weil ich dort mein rückgabe recht habe, auch wenn die rute hier etwas mehr kosten sollte so is es mir dieses wert.


----------



## geomujo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Ebisuu hab ich noch nicht bestellt. Axia Sports und ProshopKS und PenPenAvenue bisher.

Die Gonas ist ganz interessant. Titan-Beringung mit SiC Einlage, die Seabass hat "nur" Edelstahlrahmen+Alconite. Im Detail aber noch verbesserungsfähig. Vom Blank jetzt mal abgesehen. Da sind so Feinheiten die Abu ganz elegant gelöst hat. Das fängt mit dem Verbergen des Gewindes für den Schraubrollenhalter an, geht über Carbonverzierungen am Halter bis hin zur sichtbaren Kreuzwicklung und eloxierten Metallapplikationen. 
Insgesamt wirkt sie verspielter aber auch nicht übertrieben  overstyled - wer auch was fürs Auge sucht sollte daher eher zur Abu greifen.

Tja - musst du selbst wissenmit dem import.
Oder mal bei Sportex schauen. Die TiBoron vielleicht, die soll ja rel. weich sein.


----------



## AFE (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@RayZero: Wo hast du denn deine Shimano Brenious gekauft und was hat sie gekostet? Möchte mir auch eine L bzw ML Baitcaster zulegen.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## RayZero (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



AFE schrieb:


> @RayZero: Wo hast du denn deine Shimano Brenious gekauft und was hat sie gekostet? Möchte mir auch eine L bzw ML Baitcaster zulegen.
> 
> Grüße
> Alex



Bei Ebay.
Mit Zoll, Versand und Umsatzsteuer ca. 230 Euronen #h


----------



## AFE (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und...noch happy damit?


----------



## RayZero (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



AFE schrieb:


> Und...noch happy damit?



Gut - ich hab vom Baitcasting noch nicht so die Ahnung - bin schon froh das ich mittlerweile Perückenfrei werfen kann :m

Allerdings hat sie durch die Bank sehr gute Kritik und performed auf dem Level einer Aldebaran BFS ... Das für 230€ ist schon echt gut.

Also falsch machen kann man da nicht wirklich was #6


----------



## GEO7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage...
> Kennt ihr den verlinkten Händler und hat da schon mal jemand bestellt?
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ebisu3/item/atc-h-4516508155778/
> ...



Also ich habe im Juli 2015 bei Ebisu eine Rute bestellt, der Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer sowie die Lieferzeit waren absolut korrekt. 

Habe schon ab und zu in Japan Waren gekauft, was immer völlig problemlos verlief. Das Theater fing dann manchmal erst mit dem deutschen Zoll an, welcher erwartet, dass die Waren beim zuständigen Zollamt abgeholt werden. |bigeyes Nach einigen Telefonaten kam es dann doch per Post und ich konnte die fälligen Gebühren direkt beim Postboten bezahlen.


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@GEO7

Danke für die Info!

Ich denke dann werde ich mein Glück auch demnächst mal dort versuchen.

Das mit dem Zoll kenne ich zu gut.

Das Hauptzollamt ist bei uns in der Stadt, die Zollstelle zum abholen aber in der 15 km entfernten Nachbarstadt.


----------



## RayZero (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So Leute - zu Weihnachten gibt es nochmal Shimano JDM:

Shimano Zodias Casting 2,03m 4-12g 168LBFS und nochmal ne Shimano Brenious #h

Da meine Lurefans Assassin Predator AC-63ML ja eher ne Hardbait-Rod ist, wollte ich noch eine zweite Casting im L bzw. ML Bereich, welche spitzenbetonter ist. Die Zodias hat ein X-Fast Taper angegeben - sollte passen :m


----------



## geomujo (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann viel Spass damit - und Bilder sind immer gern gesehen

Die Rocke Spin für 299€ ist schon ausverkauft!


----------



## ulfisch (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @GEO7
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> 
> ...



Wie genial geplant vom guten Zoll, bei uns(München) ist er im Endhaltestellenbereich der U-Bahn also darf man versuchen, nach der Arbeit aber bevor der Zoll schließt mit der U-bahn im Feierabend verkehr rauszuömmeln, natürlich mit teuer bezahlter Extrafahrkarte um dann endlich von 3. Weltbeamten und ihrer ausgesuchter Höflichkeit blöd angemacht zu werden. Freilich nach ausführlicher Wartezeit:vik:


Ich bin kurz vor dem |krach:


Ach ja nicht zu vergessen, man zahlt teuer Versand ins Ausland, dass dann zum Teil innerhalb von Tagen die Sendung nach DE geschickt hat nur um dann 2-4 Wochen zu warten um sich dann den Versand auch noch Versteuern zu lassen.

mMn ist das Raubrittertum


----------



## geomujo (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nunja - München ...
Die Stadt, in der die Polizei versucht hat mehr Geld für in München lebende Beamte und Angestellte der Sicherheitsorgane im Tarifvertrag auszuhandeln. Womit sie aber  gescheitert sind.

Dass dann die Zollstelle am Stadtrand ist, ist nur konsequent. Kaum einer der dort Arbeitenden dürfte sich eine Wohnung in München selbst leisten können. Insofern ist das für die Angestellten gut - für dich als Kunde schlecht.

In Paris könenn sich Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst überhaupt keine Wohnung mehr in der Stadt leisten.  In anderen Städten ist das nicht viel anders. Daher kann ich die mangelnde Motivation der Mitarbeiter durchaus verstehen.
Wer freundlich bedient werden will, braucht ein Gegenüber dass auch gut bezahlt wird.


----------



## DeralteSack (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Dinge im Ausland u.a. auch aus Japan und USA gekauft.
Der Versand war meist weniger als ne Woche. Aber beim Zoll dauerte es teilweise weit über nen Monat, bis die die Ware kontrolliert hatten oder mich endlich informiert hatten, dass ich meine Ware dann endlich abholen kann.
Ging vor ein paar Jahren meine ich noch schneller.

Ich denke, die sind völlig überlastet. Auch aufgrund der aktuellen erhöhten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.


Beamtenfreundlichkeit in Deutschland, gerade, was bestimmte Behörden betrifft, die bestimmte Dinge vermitteln sollen oder seit eh und je staatlich sind, ist leider vielerortes mangelhaft.
Die Leute müssen sich oft auch was von den "Kunden" anhören, die auch nicht immer sehr angenehm sind. Mache Beamte zeigen aber auch das typische Bild, dass der gemeine Bürger sich oftmals vorstellt, was sehr schade ist.

Habe aber ne Erfahrung der 3. Art dieses Jahr mit dem Zoll gemacht. Ein Paket aus Asien war binnen 2 Wochen da!!!#6


----------



## ulfisch (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Nunja - München ...
> Die Stadt, in der die Polizei versucht hat mehr Geld für in München lebende Beamte und Angestellte der Sicherheitsorgane im Tarifvertrag auszuhandeln. Womit sie aber  gescheitert sind.
> 
> Dass dann die Zollstelle am Stadtrand ist, ist nur konsequent. Kaum einer der dort Arbeitenden dürfte sich eine Wohnung in München selbst leisten können. Insofern ist das für die Angestellten gut - für dich als Kunde schlecht.
> ...



Das brauchst du mir über meine Geburtstadt nicht zu erzählen,
ich spüre die furchtbaren Mieten ebenfalls am eigenen Leib.

An der Vergütung der Zollbeamten kann ich persönlich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## geomujo (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich konnt nicht widerstehen:
Musste mir die Rocksweeper NRS-922MH Limited im Laden kaufen.

Das wars jetzt aber entgültig mit Rutenkauf für die nächste Zeit. Jetzt sind nur noch Rollen angesagt.


----------



## Darket (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Weihnachtsmann war dieses JAhr bei Nippontackle einkaufen und hat mir eine Crazee Bass mitgebracht. Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf sie am Wasser zu haben.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch!

Welche ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Bobster (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Pers. finde ich, dass andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben 
 und deshalb habe ich den Weihnachtsmann beauftragt 
 in Neuseeland bei CTS vorbeizufahren und mir einen
 schönen "CTS_Blank" für die UL-Fischerei zu besorgen.

 Hat er tatsächlich gemacht und gestern Abend persönlich noch vorbei gebracht #6


----------



## xPikex (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ein CTS_Blank? Geil!  
Welches geflecht wirst du denn mit deiner combo angeln?


----------



## MIG 29 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir eine Graphiteleader Nuovo Vigore GNVIS - 742ML-PE bestellt, "brenne" schon darauf die zu fischen. :vik:


----------



## Bobster (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



xPikex schrieb:


> Ein CTS_Blank? Geil!
> Welches geflecht wirst du denn mit deiner combo angeln?




*STROFT GTP R * hellgrau * Typ 05 * 3,5 kg*​
100 m liegen hier schon rum...:q


----------



## xPikex (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

05? Welchen durchmesser hat die?


----------



## Bobster (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



xPikex schrieb:


> 05? Welchen durchmesser hat die?



Durchmesser ?
 Geflecht ?

 |kopfkrat

 Meine pers. Meinung fällt da ein wenig "grob" aus 
 ist aber auf keinen Fall persönlich gemeint !

 So nach dem Motto: 
 Wer "Geflecht" in Durchmesser benennt (Industrie) oder benannt haben möchte (Angler), hat nicht wirklich die "checke" vom angeln :m


----------



## Stuedde (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt hab ich alles komplett! 
Daumen nach oben für Nippontackle, innerhalb von 1,5 Tagen war die Rute da. 

Die Rolle hab ich mir grad eben geholt, und sie mit der 8Braid Turnament in 0.10 bespulen lassen. 

Morgen werden die Barsche geärgert![emoji16] 

Danke nochmal für die hilfreichen Tipps von euch![emoji106]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

'Ne Palms Molla dürfte eher nicht von Nippon Tackle sein??[emoji6]

Ansonsten..schick,schick.
Viel Vergnügen damit.


----------



## Stuedde (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich entschuldige mich, es war Lurenatic![emoji6]


----------



## felixR (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was ist es für ne molla geworden? Und was willst du damit fischen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Super, Glückwunsch! Aber was hast du denn mit nem 20kg tragendem Flexonit vor?


----------



## Stuedde (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



felixR schrieb:


> Was ist es für ne molla geworden? Und was willst du damit fischen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk




Diese hier: http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/palms-molla-msgs-73ml2f.html 
Fischen will ich damit überwiegend an einem relativ schmalen Fluss auf Barsch und vielleicht auch auf Forellen, aber da ist der Bestand leider nicht so dolle.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Super, Glückwunsch! Aber was hast du denn mit nem 20kg tragendem Flexonit vor?




Danke! Das Flexonit hab ich so mitgenommen, hat nichts mit der Rute zu tun[emoji23]


----------



## DeralteSack (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hübsche Kombo!#6

Berichte dann doch mal von den ersten Fängen.


----------



## RayZero (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Neuware :l

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4458305&postcount=8274

Mal schauen ob die Shimano Brenious draufkommt oder die neue Daiwa Alphas 105HSL #c


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@stuedde,
welche köder willst du denn damit fischen?

ich hab die auch(eigentlich für 2-3" gummis an 3-7g köpfen)...unter 5g+3" macht keinen spaß, am besten waren 7-10g+3", oder sowas wie 10-15g spinjigs(dafür top)...
die rute kann auf jeden fall mehr ab und ist doch recht kräftig.

ich "muss" mir auf jeden fall noch ne leichtere holen
(wahrscheinlich die majorcraft mxs 68ml)


----------



## Stuedde (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal 3g Köpfe geholt, und eigentlich wollte ich noch kleine Wobbler damit Fischen. 
Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu sie auszuprobieren.[emoji53] 
Hab nur mal auf dem Hof mit nem 12g-Blei nen Paar Trockenwürfe gemacht, und mit nem Miniwobbler. Die wurfweiten waren mehr als zufriedenstellend, aber natürlich nicht gleichzusetzen mit realen Bedingungen am Wasser. Bei Max -5 Grad fällt es mir jedoch auch schwer morgens vor der Spätschicht hochzukommen und ans Wasser zu gehen[emoji33]


----------



## RayZero (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So das soll es dann erstmal gewesen sein mit dem Baitcaster-Zeug auf Barsch. 1x Gummi - 1x Hardbait. 3x JDM und einmal China (Lurefans) [emoji2][emoji106] !


----------



## randio (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mit Schnur auf den Rollen bzw. durch den Ringen läßt es sich entspannter werfen. :m

Bist ja noch Anfänger, daher helfe ich gerne.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da ist doch Schnur drauf! 
Das ist das neue Ultra-Hyper-Fluocarbon 16 Braid Super String!
Das ist so durchsichtig, daß es noch nicht mal die Kamera erfassen konnte!

:q:q:q


----------



## RayZero (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Rolle ist ganz neu und die Schnur noch nicht da - chillt [emoji23] ... Hab mich für die Daiwa 8 Braid Evo in 0,10 entschieden. 120m sollten reichen [emoji2]


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Brenious... klingt aufs erste mal eher wie selbstgebrannter Fusel aus dem Baltikum. 

Nix für Ungut und viel Spaß mit der neuen Haspel! |wavey:


----------



## jonnythemaster (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute,

kennt jamand von euch die Yamaga blanks Calista Serie...mich würde besonders die 90 m Version interessieren...eging Ruten haben es mir irgendwie angetan und da ich mit meiner Palms shoregun mehr als zufrieden bin wollte ich mir noch eine tolle eging Rute zulegen...

Gruß jonny


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wer nicht so firm im Japanisch ist kann es hier probieren.

https://wxa0oq.dm2302.livefilestore...W2zNW50tyMpYOjoXTJ4Y3BD3c5A/eg_all.pdf?psid=1


----------



## jonnythemaster (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alter danke:vik: hast du persönlich schon so ein teil gefischt oder trocken gewedelt?


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

NÖ aber ich besitze zwei Egi Ruten. (zum Faulenzen)

Die HR Egi Collector (vom Preis eigentlich zu teuer)
und die A-Tec Crazee 30 gr WG (129€)

mit beiden bin ich aber so was von zufrieden. An unseren stilleren Gewässer bin ich mit der kleinen unterwegs. Wenn es tiefer wird oder an die Elbe geht dann ist die HR dabei.

Die A-Tec benutze ich für das Faulenzen von 5gr-15gr. (15gr max 4" schlanke Köder)
Die HR Collector von 10gr Kopf-21gr Kopf


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2015/testbericht-a-tec-crazee!-eging-s822m.html


----------



## jonnythemaster (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja die HR egi hat nen Kumpel von mir und muss dir recht geben...super teil...:m


----------



## geomujo (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt Neues von Pure-Fishing Japan:

*Salty Stage KR-X Rockfish*
Da gibt es 3 neue mittellange Modelle die vom Aufbau genau der aktuellen JDM-Rocksweeper entsprechen. Jedoch mit weniger Kohlenstoff und ohne Torzite-Beringung.

*SXRS-802EXH-LA-KR* 14-40g
*SXRS-862MH-LA-KR* 10-28g
*SXRC-702EXH-BS-KR* 14-40g

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_stage/salty_stage_rock_fish.html
Preislich bei 220€ UVP inkl jap UST - dürften real um die 150€ Netto kosten


----------



## ulfisch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ihr macht ich ganz hibbelig mit den Egi ruten, da muss ich ja fast mal selber eine ausprobieren
schnelle, sensible Spitze mit Rückgrat  kann man doch so sagen
könnte ich mir mit Gummizeugs am Meer ganz gut vorstellen, vielleicht auch kleine Jigs oder Ul Topwaterköder|kopfkrat


----------



## randio (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ihr macht ich ganz hibbelig mit den Egi ruten, da muss ich ja fast mal selber eine ausprobieren
> schnelle, sensible Spitze mit Rückgrat  kann man doch so sagen
> könnte ich mir mit Gummizeugs am Meer ganz gut vorstellen, vielleicht auch kleine Jigs oder Ul Topwaterköder|kopfkrat



Naja, EGI-Rute ist nicht gleich EGI-Rute. Das ist keine Klassifizierung, da gibt es Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.

Solltest schon ganz genau wissen, was du brauchst, bzw. was du damit fischen möchtest.

Es gibt "weiche" EGI-Ruten aber trotzdem mit hoher Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, aber auch brettharte Ruten die im Drill schön verteilt über den ganzen Blank arbeiten.

Meist haben EGI-Ruten auch kürzere Griffe und sind trotzdem halbwegs in der Balance. Da klaut man mit nem zu langen Griff nicht unnötig Rute.

Das absolute Meisterstück in dem Bereich (zumindest welche hier gut zu bekommen ist) wäre die Hearty Rise Night Attack. Die H Version ist eine der besten Zanderruten die der Markt bisher hergegeben hat.

Ich fische seit Jahren diverse EGIs und es gibt "eigentlich" keine Nachteile...
In Übersee werden die auch oft zum Wolfsbarsch fischen genutzt.
In Europa waren die Schweizer früh dabei und nutzten schon vor Jahren diverse HR EGIs für Seeforelle, Zander und Barsch.


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Palms Shore Gun ist auch eine reinrassige EGI-Rute, welche hier Zweckentfremdet wird. Meiner Meinung nach auch eine ideale Zanderrute - eher fürs Stillwasser denn ab ca. 18g + 12,5cm Trailer ist schluss - mit feiner Ausstattung: Fuji SiC's, Fuji Rollenhalter, XCarbon Kreuzwicklung usw... 

Kann mir aber vorstellen, ähnlich wie Randio es schreibt, dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann jede EGI-Rute für unsere Angelei zweckentfremden zu können.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mein einziger Anhaltspunkt war eine "billig"Egi-Rute, die ich mal in der Hand hatte und die war super weich.

Ich habe ja hier mitgelesen und für mich persönlich entstand der Eindruck, dass die japanischen Egi-Ruten(um die geht es hier ja) eben doch u.a auch zum Spinnfischen (mit NICHT Egi-Ködern) zu gebrauchen sind.

Ich meinte auch verstanden zu haben, dass die Ruten im allgemeinen über eine hoher Rückstellgeschwindigkeit verfügen.
Das, die Palette von bretthart bis sehr weich reicht, wusste ich nicht.

Eine Rute mit hoher Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und einer regularfast-fast Aktion könnte ich mir durchaus für kleine Topwaterbaits oder auch Twitchbaits vorstellen, zu brettig mag ich es da auch nicht.


Ich persönlich würde da mal wieder Graphiteleader eine Chance geben.




Naja muss eh noch sparen, bis dahin ergötze ich mich noch an der Xesta Blackstar SLS, konnte sie letztes We einweihen mit einer 43cm Seefo.
Klasse Wurf und Drilleigenschaften.


----------



## glavoc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Petri Ule zur Seeforelle |wavey:
jo ne Xesta stell ich mir auch geil vor (soviel hat mich allerdings noch nie ne komplette Kombo gekostet..) - Aber, wer kann der kann 

PS - ist die ShoreGun Serie nicht eher für`s Shorejigging und -Spinning gemacht (bei dem Namen)oder gibt es da noch eine Unterkategorie für die Kopffüsslerjagd vom Ufer aus?


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



glavoc schrieb:


> PS - ist die ShoreGun Serie nicht eher für`s Shorejigging und -Spinning gemacht (bei dem Namen)oder gibt es da noch eine Unterkategorie für die Kopffüsslerjagd vom Ufer aus?



Die Shore Gun ist definitiv fürs Küstenspinnfischen gedacht, wie du es richtig am Namen abgeleitet hast. Allerdings gibt es unterschiedliche Ausführungen und darunter genau sechs EGI-Ruten #h ... Hier mal die original Herstellerseite. Sehr geile Serie - The Twitcher z.B. eignet sich sicherlich wunderbar als Hardbaitrute für unsere Flussbarsche.

http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/shoregun/

Sehe gerade - es gibt ne neue Serie für 2016 mit komplettem EVA Griff! Geil...

http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/shoregun-evolv/


----------



## glavoc (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@RayZero - THX#6


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Keine Ursache #h

Die Zweckentfremdung geht weiter  ... Was geomujo ja mit der Abu JDM Sparte schon länger macht, wäre auch bei Palms möglich. Schaut euch mal die Pinwheel Serie an! Sind doch wunderbare UL- und L-Ruten, sogar teilweise mit Solid Tip - dazu anständige Komponenten zu einem anständigen Preis. Optisch auch nicht ganz schlecht:

http://www.palms.co.jp/rod/palms-elua/en/pinwheel/


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde hier nicht von Zweckentfremdung sprechen. Meine Zander Pleasure nutze ich fürs MeFo fischen. Die Dropshot Ruten fürs Faulenzen. Die Hechtrute für´s Karfenangeln. Texas, Carolina Rig habe ich vor mehr als 20/25 Jahren benutzt ohne zu wissen was das ist. Ich würde eher von Bauart bedingten Einsatzmöglichkeiten sprechen. Ohne Frage,  sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten gibt es genug für diese Ruten.


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Pinwheel habe ich auch gerade entdeckt, kurz bevor du sie erwähntest 

Ja, preisliche Alternative zum Abu-Zeug. Das sind richtige UL-Ruten!


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Pinwheel habe ich auch gerade entdeckt, kurz bevor du sie erwähntest
> 
> Ja, preisliche Alternative zum Abu-Zeug. Das sind richtige UL-Ruten!



Les mal die Beschreibung bei der Pinwheel Mebaru PMGS-73 mit Tabular Tip - in der direkten Beschreibung steht zwar Solid Tip, aber ich glaube hier ist ein Fehler - die Solid Tip Modelle heißen PMSS...

Schaue ich mir diese Rute an also ca. 2,20m, WG 0,5-7g, Gewicht 89g - Fuji SiC KR und X-Carbon und verbinde das mit dieser Aussage:

"the Mebaru series is made a softer tapered to set the hook automatically"

Ergibt sich für mich eine wunderbare Forellenrute! Muss mal mit Carsten von Lurenatic sprechen - die will ich! |supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ha Ha... was Werbesätze in einem Angler verursachen können.... 

"the Mebaru series is Made a softer tapered to set the hook automatically"

"- die will ich! "



Klasse
Wenn deine Freundin das liest sagt sie zu dir ... drei Worte sind schon OK nur das erste musst du in "JA" ändern....|supergri


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja die Mebaru-Ruten sind in der Spitze allesamt weicher egal ob Tubular oder Solid. Tubular ist nicht ganz so stark spitzenbetont, der Blank  biegt sich gleichmäßiger.
Ajing-Ruten sind in der Spitze fester und empfindlicher. Das ist was für Gummizeugs um kräftig Hakensetzen zu können. 

Das ist das was ich mal zu der Eradicator Mebaru geschrieben habe - So extrem weich in der Spitze, dass der Fisch nicht mitbekommt dass es ein Köder ist und immer weiter drauf rumknabbert. Wenn er es merkt, ist es zu spät. Das ist es was diese Ruten so einzigartig macht. Der Spassfaktor ist dabei gigantisch.

Und ja, die haben da wohl falsch beschrieben - alle Solid-Tips haben da weiße Spitze. Die Beringung sind zwar schon Micro-Guides aber noch nicht die kleinste Variante. Dort sind die bei und in Europa üblichen Micros verbaut mit 3-4mm Innendurchmesser und 2 seitlichen Stegen.


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ha Ha... was Werbesätze in einem Angler verursachen können....
> 
> "the Mebaru series is Made a softer tapered to set the hook automatically"
> 
> ...



Ach sei doch ruhig Robert |supergri :c |good:


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So nochmal für alle Interessierten. Ich habe einen echt heißen Tipp für alle Import-Liebhaber.

Schaut mal auf buyee.jp vorbei
http://buyee.jp/item/search/yahoo/shopping?query=SKS-782PL-KR

Das ist sone Mischung aus Rakuten und eBay. Das Besondere ist, dass man mit Paypal bezahlen kann und ein EMS-Versand angeboten wird. Ich hab erst nicht genau begriffen wie das mit den Händlern abläuft. Da sind wie bei Rakuten diverse japanische Händler gelistet. Für internationale Bestellungen läuft dass dann so ab:

Order geht an den Händler, der macht Backorder beim Hersteller oder hats auf Lager, dann schickt er es an Buyee und die schicken es dann international auf Reisen gegen eine wohl kleine Gebühr die man sich auch irgendwie ausrechnen lassen kann. 

Und das geilste, die haben nahezu das volle japanische Angelprogramm inklusive der in Japan üblichen Preise!!!! Ich bin drauf und dran nochmal eine KR-X Kurodai 712 L zu bestellen (120€ Netto), die seit Monaten bei Rakuten weg ist und für mich sonst nicht mehr bestellbar wäre.

Hier ein Rechenbsp für ein 15.000Yen Produkt
15000Yen VK
950Yen Servicegeb von Buyee
2000Yen EMS Versand
~1000Yen inländischer Versand in Japan

Es erhöht sich also der EK Preis um den zusätzlichen Versand innerhalb Japans und die 950Yen (6,3%) Gebühr. Das sind dann knappe 19.000 zu versteuernde Yen (wobei, es könnten auch nur 18000 sein die zu versteuern sind, bezahlt werden aber 19000).


----------



## RayZero (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Uhhhh die Hornet Stinger gibt es auch für 12.- bis 15.000 Yen :vik: .... Nächste Baitcaster incoming


----------



## geomujo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Man wählt oben einen der zu durchsuchenden Quellen wie Yahoo-Auctions, Rakuten-JP oder Amazon-JP und hat dadurch defacto Zugriff auf so ziemlich alle Ruten und Rollen.

Einen ähnlichen Service bietet Rakuten Global auch mittlerweile selbst an. Ich werd das ganze bei Gelegenheit mal austesten. Der Versand innerhalb Japans dürfte nicht allzu teuer sein und 6,5% Gebühr ist nicht gerade viel.


----------



## shoti (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

....ich teste es gerade...Rute ist bei Buyee bestellt


----------



## geomujo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

cool - und was für eine wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## shoti (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://tailwalk.jp/english/salt/ssd/seabassgame/

in 96 M


----------



## ulfisch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@geomujo,
hast du schon bei global Rakuten bestellt?
Auch das andere klingt interessant, ich habe bisher Abstand von Amazon.jp und Co. genommen.


----------



## geomujo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich bestellte die meisten der Ruten über Rakuten Global. Nur einmal liefs über eBay und einmal direkt.

Mann, mich reizen diese Kurodai-Ruten


Das sind Ruten für Streifenbrassen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHrQssWKVgY so sehen die aus. Also eine Rute für größere Barsche und kleinere Hechte. Wie ich rausbekommen habe sind selbst unter den japanischen Herstellern Kurodai-Ruten Raritäten. Es gibt glaub ich nur 5 Hersteller die die eine Kurodai im Programm haben. Darunter Major Craft, K.G. Lights und eben Abu. Mit der Salty Style Reihe sind es nun sogar neben der Salty Stage 2 Kurodai-Serien 

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...ji/kr-x/kurodai/SALTY_STAGE_KR-X_Kurodai.html
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_style/salty_style_kurodai.html
Ich hatte mir im Sommer ja die 832L (3-21g) 1,45mm gekauft und war hellauf begeistert über die Leichtigkeit, Geschmeidigkeit, Empfindlichkeit und dem Handling nicht zu vergessen die perfekte Ergonomie und ein geiles optisdches Finish. Der Drill macht richtig laune. Drum dacht ich mir, ich hol mir lieber noch eine Kurodai als eine Seabass (die auch fett sind). In meinen Augen sind das die perfekten Allrounder unter den Barsch- und leichten Hechtruten.

Aber ich weiß überhaupt nich für welche der 4 verbliebenen Modelle ich mich entscheiden soll
772-MH (5-24g)
782-L (3-14g)
702-UL (1-9g) oder
712-L (5-15g)

Irgendwie würde ich zur 782L tendieren, da sie eine seghr feine Spitze mit nur 1,1mm und ein Ende mit nur 9mm hat. Die 712L hat 1,5mm und 10,5mm und könnte sich zu sehr mit der Destrada S73ML Crank Master doppeln. UL würd eich ausschließen.
Das MH-Modell ist für Bereiche straker Strömung ausgewiesen - für mich daher weniger interessant.

Zielköder sind X-Rap 8 (7g), X-Rap Shad Shallow 6 (9g) und MaxRap 7(5g). Alles zum Twitchen vom Ufer aus (da ist die 832 zu lang).


----------



## Guinst (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind keine Hechtruten. Klar bekommt man damit auch einen Hecht gelandet. Aber das macht diese Ruten nicht zu Hechtruten!


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

An dieser Stelle mal ein Dank an RayZero für seinen Bericht über die Rocke. Hab jetzt auch eine in 3.05 hier zu stehen. Und das passt so. Echt ein richtig geiler Stock..


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zu geomujos Ruten: Allenfalls die mit 24 Gramm ist eine SEHR LEICHTE Hechtrute. Aber selbst die ist ja mit nem 22er Effzett, dem kleinsten Wildeye Suspending Swim Shad und dem mittleren Tormentor schon am Limit. 

Gezieltes Hechte angeln kann man damit höchstens im Sommer, meiner Meinung nach...

Es dürfte wenige so leicht auf Hecht angeln. Und ob das immer ratsam ist...


----------



## geomujo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja die MH würde ich ausschließen, da das wirklich eine reinrassige Jigge und mir für Wobbler wohl viel zu hart ist. Dem 832L 3-21g Modell jedenfalls kann ich Hechttauglichkeit zumindest für den Sommer attestieren. Da ist sogar noch Luft für etwas größere Exemplare.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch wieder näher bei den Seabass-Ruten - konkret die SXSS-982M-KR 12-40g. Im Gegensatz zur Kurodai-Reihe hat diese die hochwertigeren Blanks mit immerhin 98% C und viel längerer Kreuzwicklung. Die Kurodai bingt es nur auf 96% und die 3 verbliebenen älteren Modelle die zur Auswahl standen nur auf 95%. Das klingt wenig - ist aber richtig viel.

Daher warte ich lieber, bis nochmal neue Kurodai's kommen und schlage erstmal bei der Seabass zu um das Thema entgültig abzuhaken. Die ist dann definitiv Hechttauglich - wäre sogar was für Elbe oder die Küste und nicht nur für den Sommer. Mit dem Bestellen lasse ich mir aber noch Zeit bis nächsten Monat. Gedacht wird sie für 23/28g schwere Minnows an großen Wasserflächen.

Ist halt immer die Frage wie groß die Hechte werden. Für 40-60cm Kollegen reicht eine Rute bis 20g WG locker aus. Größer fange ich hier bisher kaum bis garnicht - zumindest im Sommer. Ein Predator durch zu schwaches Material verloren habe ich erst ein einziges mal - und das war wohl ein 1,5-2m Wels. Da hätte das Tackle also um Klassen stärker sein müssen.


----------



## Guinst (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das stimmt und wenn die Umstände günstig sind bekommt man auch den Meterhecht gelandet.
Trotzdem würde ich durch die Einschränkung bei der Köderwahl nicht von Hechtrute sprechen wollen.
Auch typische Hechtstandplätze an Seerosen/Holz/Schilf würde ich damit nicht befischen wollen. Selbst wenn die Hechte eher kleine Beute bevorzugen.


----------



## geomujo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Grad noch bei Abu entdeckt: eine neue leichte Shore-Rute

Salty Stage PRM Shore Red SPSRS-1042MHF-TZ
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/salty_stage/salty_stage_prm_shore_red.html

Das  besondere an der Rute ist dass sie im Gegensatz zu Shore-Jigging-Ruten  viel leichter und weicher in der Spitze ist. Das ist eine Rute für  Meerbrassen - also ganz ähnlich den Kurodai's.

Die Rute an sich spielt schon in der Oberklasse und ist für eine Salty Stage ungewöhnlich teuer mit 36.000Yen.

Dafür  gibt es dann aber feinste japanische Toray-Kohlefaser mit  Nanotechnologie, Kreuzwicklung und Trozitberingung! Bei 3,15m kommt sie  auf 207g bei 15-48g WG. Dazu gibt es eine relativ feine Spitze  mit 1,9mm und eine "fast"-Aktion. Ich sehe darin eigentlich eine  verlängerte Rocksweeper.


----------



## vermesser (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine ganz generelle Frage: Warum sind ihr (wir) so scharf auf diese Japanruten? Ich kann mich selbst einer gewissen Faszination nicht entziehen.

Den Anfang machte mehr zufällig eine Abu Fantasista Suisho aus dem Angebot bei Moritz. Obwohl eher dem preiswerten Segment der Japanruten zugehörig, brachte sie aufgrund ihrer Aktion, Design und Verarbeitung schon einen gewissen Einblick in das was möglich ist.

Irgendwann fingen dann die Preise für die "alten" Abu Fantasistas aufgrund von Modellwechsel an zu bröckeln. So kam dann eine Fantasista Nano für Barsch dazu, eine weitere für Dorsch...eine Zanderrute...nebenbei wurde bei Ebay noch eine Shiro Nano im UL Bereich erstanden. Alle Ruten wertig, schnell, präzise...

Bei nem Kumpel ne Major Craft begrabbelt und zur Probe geangelt...auch hier, nix auszusetzen.

Was macht die Ruten so besonders? Warum tut es nicht auch eine Yasei oder eine Mag Pro oder oder? Die fangen auch Fisch. Die sind auch gut.
Warum wollen wir die doch recht preisintensiven und im Falle von nur in Japan erhältlichen Ruten kompliziert zu beschaffenden Stöcken?


----------



## geomujo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es sind viele kleine Dinge die diese Ruten von den Anderen abheben.

Mag Pro's haben alle mehr oder weniger eine einheitliche Biegekurve.

Was ich bei Abu bekomme ist einfach eine extreme Ausdifferenzierung. Was ultraleichtes sehr langes oder kurzes, mit oder ohne Spitzenaktion mit oder ohne Solid-Tip H oder UL. Oder lange feine Ruten der Egi oder Kurodai-Klasse oder tribal-lastige Seabassruten - da ist einfach für Jeden und jede Technik das passende dabei, solange es ein Ködergewicht von 30g nicht überschreitet. Das habe ich bei Mitchell nicht. Da gibt es nur 3-4 brauchbare Rutenreihen die alle irgendwie gleich sind, sich nur im Blankmaterial unterscheiden.

Und im speziellen Fall von Abu ist zusagen, dass sich Abu stets durch intelligente Eigenentwicklungen vom Markt abhebt. Daiwa versucht das mit den AGS-Ringen Abu mit völlig eigenen Rollenhaltern und ultrafeinen Ringen in der UL-Klasse. Auch bei den Blanks setzt Abu lieber auf Eigenentwicklungen als auf Fremdmaterial (das eigentlich nur einen bekannten Markennamen hat "3m Powerlux").

Dazu das geile äußere Finish. Im Sonnenschein wirkt so eine Kreuzgewickelte Rute wie ein Diamant. Da kommt nunmal eine Mag Pro nicht mit - leider. Es ist aber nicht nur die Optik. Auch das geringe Gewicht und die auf den Zielfisch getrimmte Aktion der Rute, oft ziemlich Kompromisslos umgesetzt -> siehe Eradicator.

Aber nicht nur Abu hat schöne Ruten im Programm. Leider setzten die Mitbewerber zu sehr auf EVA sodass ich fast zwangsläufig bei Abu lande. Und wenn es Kork gibt, sind wieder keine Micro's verbaut  - also wieder zu Abu. Ich selbst hätte schon gern mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten als 90 % Abu / 10% Gamakatsu. Aber bisher gab der Markt das nicht her.


----------



## shoti (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sooo...meine Tailwalk 96M ist bei buyee angekommen und wird versandfertig gemacht. Ich kann für Appel und Ei Okuma Trio High Speed Rollen aus .jp bekommen. Was haltet Ihr von den Rollen ? Eine SRS 30 für die Tailwalk und eine 40´er für die Ehmanns Aircut 270....oder ist das nicht so prickelnd ?


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz generelle Frage: Warum sind ihr (wir) so scharf auf diese Japanruten? Ich kann mich selbst einer gewissen Faszination nicht entziehen.
> 
> Den Anfang machte mehr zufällig eine Abu Fantasista Suisho aus dem Angebot bei Moritz. Obwohl eher dem preiswerten Segment der Japanruten zugehörig, brachte sie aufgrund ihrer Aktion, Design und Verarbeitung schon einen gewissen Einblick in das was möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Alle Ruten die du genannt hast sind China Ruten, wobei ich bei der MC nicht die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen möchte. Lediglich japanische Schriftzeichen oder Namen machen China Ruten in meinen Augen nicht zu Japan Ruten. Eine "Japan Rute" wäre eine Evergreen, Megabass oder meinetwegen Zenaq Rute. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei und damit be********n wir (ihr) uns selbst. Vielleicht sollten wir das einfach anders klassifizieren. In hochwertige Ruten, teure Ruten oder halt Ruten die primär für den japanischen Markt gedacht sind. Die gibt es aber kaum noch, da Firmen wie MC, Tailwalk, Valley Hill und wie sie alle heißen zum Teil mehr exportieren als in Japan verkaufen.

Ich kaufe mir zwar gerne qualitativ hochwertige und hochpreisige Ruten, aber die müssen für mich nicht zwingend aus Japan (China) kommen. Ich würde mir lieber eine Sportex oder DAM kaufen, wenn die Blanks und Komponenten so wären wie ich sie mir vorstelle!


----------



## RayZero (13. Februar 2016)

Die Japaner sind einfach ein detailverliebtes, perfektionistisches Völkchen und das wirkt sich auf deren Rutenbau aus. Ich mag mir einfach einbilden, dass sich die japanischen Rutenschmieden sehr intensiv mit der Entwicklung beschäftigen und die Ruten erst auf den Markt bringen, wenn sie so sind wie sie es sich vorstellen. Auch wenn in China oder sonst wo produziert wird habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Endkontrolle besser bzw. genauer ist. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit unabhängig Aussagen von Carsten (Lurenatic) und Fabian (Nippon Tackle) erhalten, dass selbst bei den importierten Ruten so gut wie keine zurück geht. Schiefe oder schlecht gebundene Ringe sind da echt die Ausnahme.

Was auch toll ist: auch wenn es eigentlich bis auf die Bass Rods auf den ersten Blick keine geeigneten Ruten für die europäischen Ansprüche gibt, lässt sich aus dem japanischen Salzwasserprogramm einiges zweckentfremden. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar hecht-taugliches Tackle (z.B. Tailwalk Fullrange Serie). 

Last but not least: die Japaner wissen einfach wie man optisch ansprechende Ruten baut [emoji12]


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es sogar hecht-taugliches Tackle (z.B. Tailwalk Fullrange Serie).




Aber das ist leider die Ausnahme. Ich habe lange gesucht und bin dann doch wieder bei was europäischem Gelandet.
Außerdem haben auch die japanischen Ruten, die für große Köder geeignet sind einen extrem kurzen Griff. 
Ich glaube da ist man bei den Amis oder auch in Europa besser aufgehoben.

Und es gibt noch eine Sache, die mich immer etwas zurückhält die JDM Ruten zu kaufen... Sie sind zwar insbesondere im Technologie Bereich Vorreiter, aber dennoch in meinen Augen ein unzivilisiertes Volk dem ich ungern mein Geld in den Rachen werfe.


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja,das gehört auch angesprochen. Es gehört angesprochen dass 98 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung den Walfang ablehnen. Gleiches gilt dann aber auch für Norwegen und Kanada.

Ja "die Japaner" oder besser gesagt deren Führung waren in der Geschichte nicht gerade das friedlichste Volk auf Erden und haben Verbrechen begangen die für uns unvorstellbar wirken.

Das die Japaner aber unzivilisiert sein sollen dem wiederspreche ich zutiefst. Gerade die japanische Gesellschaft ist eine die von sehr strengen Regeln durchzogen ist. Das hat mit der isolierten Lage des Landes zutun und mit eine rüber mehrere Jahrunderte andauernde völlige Abkapselung vom Rest der Welt. Es ist nunmal eine völlig andere Kultur als die Unsere und es wäre töricht sich in Deren innere Angelgenheiten einzumischen. Einmischen ist in meinen Augen aber dann erlaubt ja sogar geboten, wenn es die Staatsgrenze von Japan verlässt - Stichwort Walfang.

Aber zurück zum Thema JDM-Ruten. Die haben's einfach mal voll rauf.
Kurze Griffe dürften dann dem Einsatz vom Boot aus geschuldet sein. Anders macht es in Japan wohl auch kaum Sinn mit dicken Ködern im Ozean-Uferbereich zu angeln. Dies ist also auch nur womöglich eine Folge der hohen Spezialisierung.

Im leichten Rutenbereich macht jedenfalls den Japanern Niemand etwas vor.

Und ja, es ist gerade der Hang zur Perfektion der Japan wieder wirtschaftlich konkurrenzfähig macht. Das ist deren einzige Chance international zu überleben. Masse wird andernorts genug produziert. Nur mit Avantgarde lassen sich hohe Verkaufspreise rechtfertigen.
Und wenn der Blank in China endproduziert wird heisst dass ja nicht, dass die Entwicklung nicht in Japan stattfand. Adidas entwickelt neue Schuhe auch in Deutschland lässt das Endprodukt aber woanders produzieren. Das ist ein Trend der nicht nur in Japan zu beobachten ist.

Und der Erfolg gibt Ihnen recht. Der Nikkei hat sich in den letzten 3 Jahren mehr als verdoppelt. Japanische Produkte oder Produkte japanischer Firmnen sind also international hoch im Kurs. Während es mit den USA immer weiter bergabgeht.

Bis auf Filmindustrie, Rüstung, Software, Medizinprodukte und Hardwareentwicklung kommt nichts brauchbares mehr aus diesem Land. Dass bischen Angelzeug das international verkauft wird dürfte wirtschaftlich keine Bedeutung haben. Man hält ja lieber an 3-meter langen einteiligen Ruten und teuren Vertriebswegen fest als sich international konkurrenzfähig zu zeigen. - sollnse  ruhig machen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> aber dennoch in meinen Augen ein unzivilisiertes Volk dem ich ungern mein Geld in den Rachen werfe.



Moin,Begründung?

Den Walfang aus Alibigründen mal aussen vor.

Wenn ich in der Früh bereits über Leute mit Flaschen am Hals stolpere,davon einige sogar auf d.Weg zum Job,ist D anno 2016 auch nicht mehr gerade DAS zivilisierte Vorzeigeland.

JPN hat es als alte Kulturnation im Prinzip schwerer als wir.Hochtechnologie gepaart mit Traditionsbewusstsein,viele Menschen auf engem Raum,
extremer Leistungsdruck aber auch hohe Leistungsbereitschaft,
Disziplin bis in die kleinsten Lebensbereiche.

Für uns als vergleichsweise "lasch liberale" Europäer immer noch befremdlich,belustigend bis beängstigend.

An so einem Druck,wären wir nämlich schon lange zerbrochen.


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und ständig musste damit rechnen, dass jederzeit ein Erdbeben, ein Tsunami, ein Taifun oder ein Vulkan die Heimat vernichten kann.

Die hochtechnisierung ist zum größten Teil den unwirklichen und wiedrigen Lebensbedingungen auf der Insel geschuldet. Not macht erfinderisch heißt ja so schön. Und das überträgt sich auch auf die Angelbranche.

Dem Leistungsdruck halten viele da drüben nicht stand. Die japanische Wirtschaft insgesamt befindet sich in einem Umbruch. 
Lebenslange Arbeitsverträge auch bei großen Firmen sind seltener geworden. Der Druck über die ganze lebensarbeitsfähige Zeit steigt nun auch. Weiter kommt hinzu, dass Japaner allgemein als schlecht Sprachen lernend empfunden werden. Sie haben große Probleme mit der englischen Sprache (nicht nur mit der). Das hat wieder mit der Tradition zutun sich keine Blöße durch Fehler geben zu wollen aus scham. Diese Denkmuster sind im Asiatischen Raum weit verbreitet und womöglich auch Ausdrück früherer Gewaltherrschaft. Englisch ist aber essentiell um international agieren zu können. Da gibt es sehr viel Nachholbedarf.

Nachwievor an der Spitze der auf der Couch-liegenden ist aber Argentinien  Dieses Volk ist permanent unzufrieden und hadert mit sich selbst. Dort gibt es auch mit Abstand die meisten Psychotherapeuthen pro Bewöhner.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Komisch eigentlich, dass sie uns(Deutschland) so toll finden, jede Art zu leben hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile.

Zum Tackle: Qualität, Optik/Haptik, Excusivität, Auswahl in unbestimmter Reihenfolge
und nicht zuletzt ist es halt klasse Männerspielzeug)


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Moin,Begründung?
> Den Walfang aus Alibigründen mal aussen vor.



Wieso Alibi?

Gibt aber noch mehr:

Delfinjagd in Taiji

kaum Individualismus

mangelhafter Umweltschutz

schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen (siehe Karoshi)

Medienzensur durch die Regierung (Nuklearthemen, usw.)

keine Kritik erwünscht, wenn doch wird druck aufgebaut und Kritiker werden beobachtet oder unter Arrest gestellt


Diese Liste könnte ich jetzt noch unendlich weiter führen.

Aber das ist ja auch nur meine Ansicht, das kann jeder sehen wie er will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also ist es - abgesehen vom überbewerteten "Individualismus", der nur skurrile Fehlentwicklungen entschuldigt - genau wie bei uns.#6:g


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Also ist es - abgesehen vom überbewerteten "Individualismus", der nur skurrile Fehlentwicklungen entschuldigt - genau wie bei uns.#6:g



Und das schon wie immer. Mit der Zündapp KS 50 wars schon o.k., aber der gleiche Hühnerschrecker mit Polybauer-Verkleidung und Stummellenker... das war halt dann der Big Mac vor der Eisdiele! :m


----------



## Revilo62 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was hat das Alles mit JDM-Ruten zu tun ?
Steht es uns zu, über das Leben dort oder woanders zu urteilen, zumal die Meisten das Leben dort nicht beurteilen können.
Leider sind wir auch auf dem besten Wege dahin, auf dem Weg zurück, einfach mal die Augen und Ohren aufsperren.
Vielleicht liegt da aber auch das Geheimnis des Erfolges der Japaner und es gibt mittlerweile viele Produkte,gerade im HightTec-Bereich, ohne die so manches in der gesamten Welt nicht funktionieren würde.
Vergessen wir aber dabei auch nicht, dass dort noch vor ca. 100 Jahren tiefster Feudalismus herrschte.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Februar 2016)

Revilo62 schrieb:


> Was hat das Alles mit JDM-Ruten zu tun ?
> Steht es uns zu, über das Leben dort oder woanders zu urteilen, zumal die Meisten das Leben dort nicht beurteilen können.




Hast Recht, mein Fehler. Wollte den tollen Thread nicht zerballern. Also weiter mit geilen Ruten [emoji5]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Ulf..das mit dem exklusiven Männerspielzeug wurde desöfteren auch schon so interpretiert..wenn schon abschneidern,dann bitte mit Niveau￼ 

Das kurbeln einer Exist mitsamt MB Rute hält dann ein wenig die Laune hoch.

Beissts beim Nachbarn auf den 2,50 € Wobbler,bekommt der 20 € Nippon Wobbler dann aber wieder Glaubensrisse.[emoji28] 

Wer weiss womit wir Tackletechnisch unterwegs wären,wenn es jeden Angeltag alle 5 Minuten in der Rute scheppern würde?

Gibt ja Ecken auf dem Globus,wo  simple Handschnur,Haken,Köder zum Erfolg ausreichen.

Hier dagegen,läuft man(n) zum mühseligen rauskitzeln eines Barschs ab und an mit Kombos im Wert eines Gebrauchtwagen auf[emoji3]

Zugegeben..alles nur unter dem Vernunftaspekt zu betrachten,ist ja auch öde.Davon bietet der Alltag schon genug.

@Ruti Island
Richtig aber ähnliches wirst du bei genauem hinsehen nahezu überall bemerken.WIR verstecken unsere täglichen Sauereien nur besser bzw.verkaufen das gerne auch mal als Alternativlos[emoji6] 

Medien in D?

Political Correctness über allem,mittlerweile sogar über der Vernunft.

Liesse sich fortsetzen.Hier aber eindeutig fehl am Platz.

Bitte weiter mit JDM,Danke


----------



## shoti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

??HELP ??

Kann nochmal jemand was zu meiner Rollenauswahl sagen ??


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal ehrlich: gefällt die die Rolle wirklich?!
So in knall-orange mit Skeletor-Body... ick wees ja nicht. Wenn ich schon die Schraubverbindung zwischen Gehäuse und T-Fuß sehe reicht mir das schon.

Ich würde sie nicht kaufen. Es gibt wirklich schönere Rollen. Technisch ist sie sooo verkehrt sicher nicht, auch mit der hohen Übersetzung.

Ich stehe ja auch bald vor der Frage was ich für die 98M für eine nehmen kann. Und da würde ich schon fast eine neue Certate ins Auge fassen. Auf jeden Fall etwas mit Metallbody oder mindestens Metall-Gebriebebox. Eine Luvias wäre mit der Belastung auf Dauer wohl überfordert.

Also mein Tipp wäre die Certate in Mid-Speed (5,6:1) oder eine Revo PRM 4000. Die ALX wäre auch mit Metallbody verfügbar ab 4000.


----------



## shoti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

ach mann ich weiß auch nicht...die Penn Reihe fällt ja auch in das Budget aber die sind bockenschwer und sollen eine plünnen Schnuraufwicklung haben.....Ich bin 10 Jahre raus, das ist nicht so einfach...da bin ich echt auf hilfe angewiesen....

es ist ja nicht nur die Tailwalk. Ich muss auch noch eine Aircut Spin 270 und zwei Pro Zone 13ft 3 LBS bestücken ....

Dia Abu Garcia Citrus ( die ich garnicht kenne ) ist auch preislich interessant aber was ist das für ein Teil ??
Oder die Cardinal....??? *CONFUSED*


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es soll also eine günstige Rolle sein...

Hmmm... Ah ich hab was gutes gefunden denke ich:
Daiwa Legalis HA 3000
http://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-legalis-3000ha--21242.html
Moderne Technik, geringes Gewicht, Metallgehäuse und in der 3000er mit 5,6:1.


----------



## shoti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja, der Preis geht in die Richtung, wobei nen zwanni mehr auch nicht schlimm ist...ich bin jetzt auch schon bei der Shimao Exage...ich bin total verwirrt......Brauche 2 Freilaufrollen und eine Spinn für meine Tailwalk und eine etwas schwerere für die Aircut Spin......*HILFE*....

Die Daiwa Windcast wäre ja dann für die beiden langen Ruten...:Ich habe echt keinen Plan und bin VOLL auf euch angewiesen


----------



## shoti (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nunja, da ja keiner antwortet und ich die ganze Nacht im Netz war....es wird wohl zweimal die Daiwa Lexa und zweimal die Windcast....


----------



## RayZero (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sorry aber ich habe bewusst nicht geantwortet, da das rein gar nichts mit JDM zu tun hat... Hättest du einen regulären Thread im günstig kaufen und Tipps eröffnet oder die Suchfunktion benutzt hättest du auch mehr Feedback bekommen!


----------



## shoti (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

ICH HATTE nen anderen Thread aber das ist total verlaufen. Ich möchte nur ein bischen Hilfe, da ich seit 10 Jahren raus bin und ich meine, da kann man(n) auch mal Quer-Topic antworten...ist doch kein Wettkampf hier ??


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> ICH HATTE nen anderen Thread aber das ist total verlaufen. Ich möchte nur ein bischen Hilfe, da ich seit 10 Jahren raus bin und ich meine, da kann man(n) auch mal Quer-Topic antworten...ist doch kein Wettkampf hier ??



Wettkampf nicht, aber dieses Thema betrachten manche schon sehr "sakral".


----------



## shoti (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jaaa...ich weiß aber ich glaube das sich jeder mal über hilfe freut, wenn er Sie braucht auch wenn nicht Paragraph XY eingehalten wurde ......


----------



## vermesser (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Interessant is schon, warum hier einige so von den JDM Ruten begeistert sind.

Thema in die Runde: Rute für leicht strömende Gewässer, 10-25 Gramm Köpfe, 10-15cm Gummi. Preis ca. 150 Euro. Gibts da was schickes? Der Kollege findet die Yasei ganz gut, würde aber auch gern was aus dem JDM Bereich in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## geomujo (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist genau der problematische Gewichts-Bereich. Allenfalls einige Seabass oder EGI-Ruten könnten da infrage kommen. Für strömungsbetonte Gewässer könnte man auch eine Rockfishrute in Betracht ziehen. Da gibt es ja genug Auswahl aucch in dem Gewichtsbereich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gurgel mal nach Major Craft Turel.
Da sollte das Passende dabei sein.


----------



## RayZero (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Interessant is schon, warum hier einige so von den JDM Ruten begeistert sind.
> 
> Thema in die Runde: Rute für leicht strömende Gewässer, 10-25 Gramm Köpfe, 10-15cm Gummi. Preis ca. 150 Euro. Gibts da was schickes? Der Kollege findet die Yasei ganz gut, würde aber auch gern was aus dem JDM Bereich in Erwägung ziehen.



Schwierig - schaffen ein paar wenige Seabass Ruten. Sind dann meistens aber zwischen 2,70 und 3,30m lang und haben dann ein max. WG von 40g. Kosten aber bei den meisten japanischen Hersteller deutlich über 150€.

Die Japaner haben einfach keine Fische, die Wurfgewichte über 40g rechtfertigen.


----------



## geomujo (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Doch schon, dann aber vom Boot und deutlich schwerer.


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Da hast Du meinem finanziellem Gewissen keinen Gefallen getan mit dem Hinweis auf Global Rakuten:m

Habe heute morgen leider 13000 Yen an Versandkosten gezahlt
na ich hoffe ich beraue das ganze später nicht.

Jetzt war ich so lange sparsam und nun.......#c


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dafür hättest Du ja schon eine weitere Rute bekommen oder hast Du 
- persönliche Anlieferung und Einweisung durch Geisha geklickt

:m:m:m:m:q:q:q:q:q
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was hast du denn da bestellt, was 13.000Yen VK rechtfertigt?!
Auf Buyee wird auch UPS-Versand für 1-tlg angeboten der kostet nur 2700 Yen.

Mit EMS fand ich die Versandkosten gerade bei Rakuten-Global im Vgl zu den US-Versendern sehr günstig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Einteilige Surfcasting?


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nö 3 -teilig, mir ist auch die Kinnlade runtergefallen habe mit max. 5000 Yen gerechnet, jetzt kommen allein auf den Kaufpreis(vor Zoll usw.), durch Paypal-Umrechnung und Versand 130 Euro, hat mir leider etwas die Laune verdorben





> Thank you for ordering.
> However, this product is very long.
> So I can not send this in the EMS.
> So I will send this in UGX.





> Shipping and handling : \13,570JPY



Muss die Rute dann halt ausbügeln.
Hätte ich allerdings bei Bestellung den GESAMTEN Preis gesehen, hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft
Trotzdem Rakuten bietet schon ein breite Palette an.
Wird übel die nächste Zeit|supergri


BTW Xesta gibt es so gut wie garnicht, bei den aktuellen Kursen
ist das Angebot von Bait.lt http://www.bait.lt/meskeres/spiningai/xesta/xesta-blackstar-tz-power-twicher-s66.html

Schon ein echter Schnapper:c ich darf nicht mehr


----------



## geomujo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und welcher Händler bei Rakuten war das? Normalerweise wird in der  Beschreibung immer die Versandmöglichkeit angegeben. I.d.R. dann EMS.

Schon ärgerlich. Aber er schreibt ja, dass es sehr lang sein soll. Nicht dass er sie zusammengesteckt versendet


----------



## ulfisch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

ebisu3, ja wahrscheinlich verschickt er sie zusammengebaut:m
Trackingnummer habe ich heute bekommen, dann dürfte sie in ein paar Tagen in DE sein und ich bekomme in ein paar Wochen Nachricht vom Zoll, bleibt Zeit zur Rollenauswahl


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Rakuten (ebisu3,sanpei-japan, Axia Sport) habe ich schon öfter bestellt, aber so hohe VK hatte ich nicht für meine Ruten bezahlt. Bei den 1-teiligen lagen die VK bei ca. 80-90€ und bei den 2-teiligen bei 30-50€.


----------



## geomujo (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also meine ausgesuchte Abu Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-982M-KR
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ebisu3/item/abu-i-36282599222/
ist bei ebisu mit EMS-Versand beschrieben.

Da ist doch bestimmt was schief gelaufen.

PS:  Mittlerweile stellen die Händler bei Rakuten einen Hinweis auf Englisch  rein dass wenn Ware defekt oder garnicht ankommt oder nicht das ankommt  was bestellt wurde, man bitte mit dem Händler in Kontakt treten soll.  Also bei wirklichen Problemen sollte man somit auch bei  Überseebestellungen halbwegs sicher sein können.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Versandkosten sind auch sehr stark abhängig vom Verpackungsmaß.

Wenn ich das mal richtig auf der Webseite eines japanischen Händlers entziffern konnte, dann sind Pakete mit 150cm Kantenlänge (3 Seiten: Länge, Breite, Höhe) nicht mehr per EMS versendbar und müssen über andere Speditionen versendet werden, was den Preis enorm vergrößert.
Ein Händler bei Rakuten schreibt das auch direkt bei seine entsprechenden Produkte dabei.

Inwiefern das hierbei nun zutrifft, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## RayZero (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten sind auch sehr stark abhängig vom Verpackungsmaß.
> 
> Wenn ich das mal richtig auf der Webseite eines japanischen Händlers entziffern konnte, dann sind Pakete mit 150cm Kantenlänge (3 Seiten: Länge, Breite, Höhe) nicht mehr per EMS versendbar und müssen über andere Speditionen versendet werden, was den Preis enorm vergrößert.
> Ein Händler bei Rakuten schreibt das auch direkt bei seine entsprechenden Produkte dabei.
> ...



Ich bin drauf und dran eine Abu Garcia Hornet Stinger Ranking ML als Casting Version zu importieren. Das gute Stück ist natürlich ein Einteiler mit 1.98m Länge. Da wäre der Versand ja dann unbezahlbar  ... Tja dann werd ich wohl nie ne JDM Caste aus Japan direkt kaufen können sondern muss mich mit Lurenatic und Nippon zufrieden geben #t


----------



## tomsen83 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Also meine ausgesuchte Abu Salty Stage KR-X Seabass SXSS-982M-KR
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ebisu3/item/abu-i-36282599222/
> ist bei ebisu mit EMS-Versand beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Die kommt mit EMS weil se zweiteilig ist. Alle einteiligen werden grundsätzlich mit UPS aus Japanland versendet (zumindest hat bisher noch kein Händler andere Versender genutzt). Daher macht der Import von günstigen Ruten die auch hier erhältlich sind schlicht keinen Sinn. Wenn ich aber ohnehin 500 Latten raushaue, kommts auf nen Hunni Versand auch nicht an (treibt aber auch wieder den Zoll/Steuer in die Höhe...)


----------



## geomujo (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zur Not kann man ja im Zweifel auch VORHER den Händler anschreiben was einen erwartet an Versandkosten. 
EDIT: was ich auch gerade bei Proshop KS gemacht hab.

Bisher gings für Ruten eigentlich nie über 15€ hinaus bei mir. 1-tlg sollte man sich wirklich genau überlegen. Das muss dann schon ein absolutes Sahnestück sein, was hier am besten garnicht zu bekommen ist. Ne Hornet Stinger wäre da vielleicht nicht die ökonomischste Auswahl - eher eine Fantasista. Dann relativieren sich auch die hohen Versandkosten. Aber wie gesagt - mal mit dem Bhop vorher abklären was gangbar ist. Letztendlich sind sie es ja, die verkaufen wollen.

Beim Ulfisch denke ich mal ist irgendwas in der Kommunikation schief gelaufen. Das kann soo eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten sind auch sehr stark abhängig vom Verpackungsmaß.
> 
> Wenn ich das mal richtig auf der Webseite eines japanischen Händlers entziffern konnte, dann sind Pakete mit 150cm Kantenlänge (3 Seiten: Länge, Breite, Höhe) nicht mehr per EMS versendbar und müssen über andere Speditionen versendet werden, was den Preis enorm vergrößert.
> Ein Händler bei Rakuten schreibt das auch direkt bei seine entsprechenden Produkte dabei.
> ...



Dann ist das wohl hier so, das Packmaß dürfte leicht über 150cm liegen,
bisher hatte ich diese enormen Versandkosten auch noch nicht doch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich bisher erst 2 meiner JDM Ruten direkt in Asien bestellt und beide waren  max. 2,70m lang also unter 150cm Packmaß#c

Egal jetzt heißt es kräftig verdrängen


PS ich habe einige meiner Ruten aus dem Europäischen Ausland(England, Litauen, Griechenland) und  da fallen riesige VK und Zoll in der Regel weg.
War aber auch mein Glück, dass ich einige Ruten gefunden habe, die Auswahl ist doch oft begrenzt.


Bei Rakuten stand, der Verkäufer meldet sich bei mir per e-mail zwecks der Höhe der Versandkosten, hat er auch getan und mir dann eben geschrieben, dass Aufgrund der Länge über 150cm er  mit  UGX(kannte ich vorher nicht) also alles okay leider nur sehr teuer.
Ich hätte an diesem Punkt wahrscheinlich noch NEIN sagen können aber da hing mir der Affe noch direkt am Ars**:m

Habe mal nachgeschaut und das kommt ungefähr hin
https://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/UGX/charge_en.html


----------



## RayZero (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine erste Bestellung bei http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/ waren optische Tuning Teile für die Shimano Brenious :vik: ... für so ein bisschen Kleinzeug fast 50€ bezahlt. Wenn ich noch ein neues Carbon-Handle + farbige Sternbremse oder gar eine Tuningspule + Lager bestellt hätte, dann wäre der Neupreis der Rolle mit Sicherheit geschlagen worden :q ...


----------



## randio (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was ist nun anders? Neue Knobs?
Ne, sah auf dem letzten Bild so aus.


----------



## RayZero (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Was ist nun anders? Neue Knobs?
> Ne, sah auf dem letzten Bild so aus.



Fast nicht der Rede wert ... Der Knopf der Spulenbremse ist jetzt Rot statt Schwarz/Lila, die Schrauben des Handles sind jetzt Rot und die Endkappen der Knops sind nun ebenfalls Rot (metall) statt Schwarz (plastik). Wollte nur, dass sie besser zur Zodias passt :m ... Du kennst die Bilder ja bereits von BA


----------



## felixR (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Meine erste Bestellung bei http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/ waren optische Tuning Teile für die Shimano Brenious :vik: ... für so ein bisschen Kleinzeug fast 50€ bezahlt. Wenn ich noch ein neues Carbon-Handle + farbige Sternbremse oder gar eine Tuningspule + Lager bestellt hätte, dann wäre der Neupreis der Rolle mit Sicherheit geschlagen worden :q ...


Sieht gut aus. Passt gut zur Rute. 
Wenn du das zeug alles bestellt hättest wärst du bei weitem über dem neupreis, ich kenne das[emoji6] . Aber es ist trotzdem immer wieder nen Hingucker. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



felixR schrieb:


> RayZero schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine erste Bestellung bei http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/ waren optische Tuning Teile für die Shimano Brenious :vik: ... für so ein bisschen Kleinzeug fast 50€ bezahlt. Wenn ich noch ein neues Carbon-Handle + farbige Sternbremse oder gar eine Tuningspule + Lager bestellt hätte, dann wäre der Neupreis der Rolle mit Sicherheit geschlagen worden :q ...
> ...





RayZero schrieb:


> Meine erste Bestellung bei http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/ waren optische Tuning Teile für die Shimano Brenious :vik: ... für so ein bisschen Kleinzeug fast 50€ bezahlt. Wenn ich noch ein neues Carbon-Handle + farbige Sternbremse oder gar eine Tuningspule + Lager bestellt hätte, dann wäre der Neupreis der Rolle mit Sicherheit geschlagen worden :q ...



Man muss aber schon verliebt in sein Tackle sein um noch einmal so viel zu bezahlen.


----------



## randio (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bitte nicht immer MIT Bildern zitieren. Danke. ;-)

Und ja, sieht schick aus.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Fast nicht der Rede wert ... Der Knopf der Spulenbremse ist jetzt Rot statt Schwarz/Lila, die Schrauben des Handles sind jetzt Rot und die Endkappen der Knops sind nun ebenfalls Rot (metall) statt Schwarz (plastik). Wollte nur, dass sie besser zur Zodias passt :m ... Du kennst die Bilder ja bereits von BA


Passt 1A, als wäre es so gekauft worden#6
Bei den Baitcastern kann man wirklich jede Schraube tunen/tauschen...zum Glück habe ich damit 8noch) nicht angefangen


Mein Rute ist übrigens gestern angekommen
http://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/enfishing/index.php/Super-Tiro-Esagonale
Löse gerade eine meiner Sammlungen auf und wollte mir was gönnen|supergri
Da ich leider die Super Argento nicht mehr in den Gewünschten Anforderungen fand ist es ihre jüngere Schwester geworden.

Ich werde sie zwar hier testen aber der Plan ist schon sie nach Griechenland zu schippern
Wenn ich sie getestet habe berichte ich mehr.

PS so wie es scheint wird es bei einem Packmaß über 150cm sehr teuer ob es noch andere Versanddienste  gibt, die günstiger verschicken, weiß ich nicht.

Bearbeitungsgebühr/Aufwandsgebühr von UGX beliefen sich auf 35 Euro.
Immerhin war die Bearbeitung und Lieferung recht schnell.


----------



## geomujo (11. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallöle,
Ich hab ausnahmsweise nochmal mein Gehirn angestrengt:

Es geht um den Versand, der ja auch Fernost wenn er länger als 150cm ist  sehr teuer wird. Und da kommt das Gehirn ins Spiel. Wenn ich beim  Händler anfrage, ob der Versand mit EMS bei einer 153cm-Rute noch geht,  müsste er eigentlich JA sagen. Komischerweise sagen alle nein. Weil sie  eben nicht nachdenken.

EMS sagt, eine Kantenlänge darf nicht länger als 150cm sein. Das GURTMAß  darf aber 300cm sein! Ergo. Packt er die 153cm Rute in einen Karton der  150cm lang ist, muss er 35cm breit sein damit sie noch reinpasst.  Grundlage ist das rechtwinklige Dreieck. Daraus ergibt sich also, wenn  das Paket 150x150x10cm groß ist dass dann theoretisch noch eine 212cm  lange Rute reinpasst!

Mein Vater hatte mal so eine nFall mit der Post, als er 130cm  verschicken wollte. Also quer rein in einen Karton. Und schon gings. Bei  EMS dürfte die gleiche Regelung greifen. Es wird zwar das  Transportgewicht steigen. Ein normal schweres Rutenpaket wiegt so  500-700g also ~ 2000Yen. UPS Versand mindestens 11.000Yen wenn  >150cm. 

Packt er aber quer, wird das Versandgewicht vielleicht auf 2kg steigen,  das sind mit EMS aber immernoch nur 4600Yen. Es würde ein  Daiwa-Futteralkarton reichen. Die sind 150cm lang und je 30cm breit. Ich  denke wenn man den Händler das so schildert, ist bestimmt noch der ein  oder andere Zehner gespart. Zumindest wenn die 150cm nur knapp  überschritten werden könnte das eine Alternative sein, WENN der Händler  mitspielt. 

Das nur mal so als Tipp ... schönen Abend noch

Damit könnte die KR-X Seabass SXSS-982M-KR doch noch ein heißer Kandidat werden.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf die gleiche Art versende ich meine Ruten auch, wenn sie länger als 240 cm sind. Bei DHL darf das Paket auch nicht länger wie 120 sein.
Ich baue jedoch einen festen Holzrahmen (extremes Leichtholz aus dem Baumarkt) und verstärke den Karton mit zu Vierkantrohr gefaltetem Karton, damit auch ja nichts drücken kann.
Ist ein heiden Aufwand für eine Rute, aber ich nutze dafür Pappabfälle aus dem Supermarkt und die Holzleisten hatte ich mal als Bastelabfälle aus Verschnitt bekommen.

Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass der asiatische Händler das unbedingt freiwillig machen würde. Vorallem da sie in der Regel gerne feste Papprohre verwenden für den Versand, damit auch wirklich alles sicher ankommt.


----------



## geomujo (11. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Konkret für meinen Fall, die Rute wird in einem Plastik-Cover geliefert. Das ist 152x12x4cm groß.
Damit passt das Cover in ein Karton von den Ausmaßen 150x35x13cm. Durch das Cover kann auf zusätzliche Verstärkung verzichtet werden, es reicht ein dünner Katon.
Ich hab schon selbstgeschnitzte 3-Ecks-Formen hier ankommen sehen in deren Pappwände die Ruten rangeklebt waren. Das wirkte teils sehr improvisiert. Als Händler hat man eigentloich ständig irgendwelche Kartons rumliegen - auch in Japan. Dafür kann er ja 10€ mehr Versand raufschlagen. Insgesamt müsste es immernoch deutlich billiger werden als mit UPS oder FedEx. Bis 160cm TL müsste das alles noch handlebar sein mit etwas Verpackungsgeschick.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht kann man das ja mal dem japanischen Händler vorschlagen.

Wenn es dadurch günstiger wird wäre ja mal sehr gut.


----------



## angelschorsch (19. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
Ich bin noch auf der Suche einer Jiggrute für Zander.
Eine leichte Rute habe ich mir gerade gekauft(Aori 9-15 gr)
Ich suche im Bereich 15 -35 gramm noch eine Rute.
Hauptsächlich wird  vom Boot geangelt(gejiggt)
Ich habe mir gerade die Taiwalk Dageki angeschaut.
Sie scheint neu im Programm zu sein.
Hat vieleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rute?
Graphitleader,Palms...haben auch sehr gute Ruten.
Würde mich über eine Empfehlung sehr freuen.
Danke vorab


----------



## geomujo (19. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Abu Salty Stage KR-X Boat Seabass vielleicht?
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...at_seabass/SALTY_STAGE_KR-X_BOAT_SEABASS.html

4 Spin-Modelle von ML bis MH auch alle 4 lieferbar und preislich um die 150€ Netto (~200 insgesamt)

KR-X Light Jigging könnte auch interessant sein
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/r...ht_jigging/SALTYSTAGE_KR-X_Light_Jigging.html


----------



## Kaka (19. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Palms Shoregun auch mal anschauen. Passt bei deinem WG Bereich super. Tolle, sensible Rute, die ich auch schon mal probegefischt habe. Sehr leicht und top Rückmeldung. Ist seit letzter Woche auch wieder lieferbar.


----------



## RayZero (19. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Shoregun wäre mir vom
Boot zulange. Vom Ufer aus ist sie super.


----------



## shoti (22. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Juchu..meine beiden Ruten sind jetzt auch da, heute vom Zoll geholt. Tailwalk Salty Shape Seabass 96M und die Keison Runsback 66ML...die ist SOOOOOOOOOO schön...HAMMER. Viel zu schade zum Angeln. Hoffe nur das die 2508 Freams daran nicht zu groß wirkt. Die Rollen sind ja noch nicht hier...@Rayzero, weißt du ob das grössenmässig passt ?


----------



## DeralteSack (22. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Rollen haben eine Spulenkopfdurchmesser von ca. einer 2500 Shimano ggf. 1-2 mm mehr. Der Korpus ist kürzer.
Wenn du ne Shimano in der Größe hast, dann halte sie mal dran.
Ich denke, dass das passt.


----------



## RayZero (22. März 2016)

shoti schrieb:


> Juchu..meine beiden Ruten sind jetzt auch da, heute vom Zoll geholt. Tailwalk Salty Shape Seabass 96M und die Keison Runsback 66ML...die ist SOOOOOOOOOO schön...HAMMER. Viel zu schade zum Angeln. Hoffe nur das die 2508 Freams daran nicht zu groß wirkt. Die Rollen sind ja noch nicht hier...@Rayzero, weißt du ob das grössenmässig passt ?




Bei der Seabass passt die 2500er Freams von der Größe. Bei der Runsback hätte es eine 2000er getan. Ich empfinde eine 2500er Daiwa etwas größer als eine 2500er Shimano.


----------



## shoti (22. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke also die Rolle für die Seabass soll auch an ein Quantum Smoke Spin 75 ( Elbe ) reicht da die 2500 oder lieber auf 3000 gehen ? Mefo´s sind halt auch eine Option mit der Seabass. Bei der Keison habe ich das Prob, es gibt keine 2000 Freams. Bleibt also nur die Lexa oder die Caldia SHA, die noch einigermassen in meinem Budget sind, da ich 5 neue Ruten und 4 neue Rollen kaufen muss ...Die Lexa ist natürlich günstig aber vom gewicht wie die 2508 Freams....( HILFE !!!! )

Äh, ich vergass, Lexa und Caldia----> keine E-spule....dasisblöd, da ich 0.10 Multi und 0.20 Mono haben wollte...


----------



## geomujo (22. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für die 96M Seabass würde ich nicht unter 3000er Daiwa-Größe gehen bzw. unter 40er Abu-Größe. Also 250-300g darf sie da schon wiegen bin ich der Meinung.

Heute  kam meine letzte Luvias an. Modell 15 Luvias 2510PE-H. 205g bei  7kg-Bremse. Läuft butterweich und sehr leise. Hatte aber schon so paar  Zweifel ob das für meine 88ML-Seabass zu schwach ist und doch besser zur  250g schweren 3000er zu greifen. Da ich mein Tackle immer so leicht wie  möglich halten will hab ich mich dann für die 2510 entschieden. Spulen sind nach wie vor kompatibel zur Ballistic Ex-H 2500 und 12 Luvias 2506.

Daiwa sagt: 
The 2510PE-H is good for seabass, Tenya (bream) in saltwater and also freshwater

The largest models (3000) perfect for Seabass in the surf or from the rocky  shore, offshore game such as Dorado or bonito and large trout in lakes  or big rivers.

Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber der auf alle Daiwa's zutrifft.
Die Rollenbasis ist zu nah an der Rute! Kommt des Öfteren mit den Fingern an den Bügel, wenn ich den Foregrip nutze. Angeln mit Handschuhe ist da kaum möglich. Abu-Rollen sind da angenehmer, da sie einen längeren Fuß haben.

Ballistic-Ex-H Ersatzspule kostete mich im Fachhandel gut 40€


----------



## Gismor321 (22. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Japan for the Win !


----------



## shoti (23. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

und was mache ich mit meiner Keison Runsbackk 66ml?


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Muuuuhahaaa - Heute gabs den ersten Hecht an einer meiner Ultraleichten

Ein  ca 60cm langer (nicht gemessen) Hecht verging sich an einem 3" Keitech  Easy Shiner am weighted Offset-Haken mit ~3,5g.  Köderführung war ein  Kuddelmudddel aus Faulenzen, Jiggen und Twitchen.

Dann machte es 5  meter vor dem Ufer knall. Erst dachte ich an einen schön großen Barsch -  Fehlanzeige. Ein  Hecht wars, konnte ich aus der "Ferne" erkennen. Er  wollte wegziehen aber kam überhaupt nicht vom Fleck. Die Rute federte  sehr gut ab. Dann wollte er zur Flucht ansetzen und versagte auch da.  Wieder alles schön abgefedert. Dach hinten raus war aber doch genügend  power da, um den Fisch zu dominieren. Ganz anderes Feeling als an der  722ML-Veritas. Ich konnte ohne Mühe aus dem Handgelenk heraus den Fisch  anlanden und in den Kescher dirigieren und dabei noch ganz locker die  Ruderer grüßen die auch gespannt geschaut haben.

Die Rute war die  Abu Garcia Salty Stage KR-X Ajing Custom SXAS-772LT-KR mit nur 92g  Gesamtgewicht! Rolle die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 und Schur war eine  Daiwa T8 0,08mm (PE#0.6). Also insgesamt ziemlich filigran. Vorfach war  ein 5kg Wolfram-Leader. OK - zugegeben es ist keine ausgewiesene UL-Rute  - aber ich denke so ziemlich jeder hier wird sie als UL einstufen. Dazu kam, dass der Fisch wohl auch etwas geschwächt war, da er eine  offene Wunde an der Schwanzflosse hatte - die Masse ist aber nachwievor  da.

So rein vom Gefühl her wären auch noch  größere Fische machbar. Die Schnur war zu keiner Zeit an der  Leistungsgrenze. Wenn kurzeitig mal 1kg auf die Schnur gewirkt haben  wäre das schon viel. Es besteht also kein Grund elende dicke Schnüre  auszuwählen mit sonst was für garantierten Tragkräften - kauft euch vernünftige Ruten! 

Bilder: 
http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?10113-Der-Barschkombo-Bilderthread%B4%B4&p=383745&viewfull=1#post383745

Die Rute zeigte sich im Köderspektrum übrigens äußerst vielseitig. Vom 4g leichten X-Rap bis zum 9g schweren X-Rap Shad Shallow war so gut wie jeder Köder vernünftig führbar. Die 2g-Teile hatte ich jetzt nicht dran - aber auch die wäre sicher überhaupt kein Problem. Gummimäßig ging es bis hoch zum 4" Easy-Shiner 3,5g-Haken/3" ES mit 5g-Kopf oder als 2,2"-Krebs mit 5g-Kopf. Das macht die Stärke der Rute aus. Dass ich zur Not eben auch mal höhere Gweichte ranhängen kann und nach unten raus trotzdem echtes UL-Feeling mit 1,2mm-Spitze habe. Will sagen  - ein Ultraleichtes Allround-Talent


Edit: die Tailwalk sagt mir (noch) garnix


----------



## angelschorsch (26. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

*Ich habe bei Tailwalk die Rute Dageki gefunden.
Hat jemand eine Rute in gebrauch?
Habe bisher in Europa wenig darüber gelesen.
*


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Habe gestern die Super tiro esagonale + Daiwa certate 3000 mal richtig einweihen können, nachdem mein erstes <Testfischen...naja ein Griff ins Klo war, beim 3. wurf 30-40m Schnur verloren, danach die Spule immer leergeworfen...TOP!


Gestern ging es dann mit genug Schnur los.
Gefischt habe ich hauptsächlich den Duo tide Minnow 15.Gr., den Illex TN/50 silent 9 Gr., diverse Köder mit einem 30 Gr. Spiro und einen 30 Gr. Jig bis ich ihn versenkt habe..

Mit 9 Gr. lädt sie sich kaum auf wirft aber trotzdem noch Klasse, ab 15 Gr. gehts dann los und der Tide Minnow fliegt gen Horizont zwischen 45 und 60m Wurfweite.

Den 30 Gr. Jig konnte ich noch Problemlos animieren genau so wie den Duo Tide Minnow twitchen, manchmal habe ich da mit der Rutenspitze das Wasser berührt war aber vom Handling her kein Problem.
Im allgemeinen fällt die Länge von 3,50m am Wasser nicht negativ auf.

Nach 3 Stunden bekam ich dann noch meinen Fisch eine 50er Seefo, dabei federte die Rute überraschend gut ab, erwartete ich sie im Drill doch etwas straffer.

Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem 1. richtigen Test.

Als Schnur fischte ich die Stroft S grün in 10Kg, die mir ebenfalls gut gefiel.


Grüße|wavey:


----------



## geomujo (29. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Abu gibts was neues, was für nicht wenige hier interessant werden könnte
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/eradicator/eradicator_seven_special.html

Eradicator Seven Special ESSS-74UL60-FS-Limited

Wie  es aussieht ist es eine kräftige Jig-Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von  20-80g. Interessant ist die Einstufung als "UL"  Dazu gibt es wie  immer einen erstklassigen Blank mit gazugehöriger Titanberingung,  Solid-Tip und einem Kohlenstoffanteil von 100%!


----------



## tomsen83 (29. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das is ne Slow Jigge und mit der Einstufung UL im dortigen Bereich völlig richtig verortet. Was man mit dem Ding hier soll, keine Ahnung. Die Teile haben, um die Jigs der Bauart entsprechend animieren zu können, ne sehr spezielle Aktion. Hab ne Major Craft im Keller zu stehen und kann mir für unsere Süßwasserverhältnisse kein passendes Einsatzgebiet vorstellen.


----------



## RayZero (29. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Das is ne Slow Jigge und mit der Einstufung UL im dortigen Bereich völlig richtig verortet. Was man mit dem Ding hier soll, keine Ahnung. Die Teile haben, um die Jigs der Bauart entsprechend animieren zu können, ne sehr spezielle Aktion. Hab ne Major Craft im Keller zu stehen und kann mir für unsere Süßwasserverhältnisse kein passendes Einsatzgebiet vorstellen.



Taper Regular - könnte ein ziemlicher Besen sein |supergri


----------



## geomujo (29. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja - Bootsrute halt. Hab hier eine schwere Spro Jig-Rute mit Spitzenaktion und nach hinten raus aber parabolischer Aktion unter starker Last. Ich vermute mal das wird sowas ähnliches sein nur etwas leichter. Für mich sieht das nach ner schön kräftigen Boots-Hechtrute aus die sich am Bodden oder am schnellen großen Strom gut machen dürfte.


----------



## shoti (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Tach...meine ersten Wobbler in 4.5 gr. sind da. gleich mal eine an die Spitze der Keisons 66 ML gebunden ( Mist Rollen immer noch nicht da, alle alten zu groß für den Halter...) Ich könnt Kot**n....warum habeich nicht vorher im Forum gelesen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Rute zu heavy. wenn ich die Rute in der Waage halte, biegt sich die Spitze beim Gewicht kein Stück nach unten, klar sobald ich ein bischen schwinge schon. War wohl ein fehlkauf für Tackle unter 10 gr. im kleinen Fluss/Bach...MIST...naja, wenn die Rollen da sind muss ich das am Fluss testen. Vielleicht verhält sich die Rute mit dem Köder in der Praxis ja anders.....MISTVERFLUCHTER

edit:naja okay direkt am Blank langeschaut doch etwas Biegung.....

nochmal edit...ist das eigentlich korrekt, das der erste Ring im Verhältnis zu dem nachfolgenden irgendwie "komisch " aussieht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> nochmal edit...ist das eigentlich korrekt, das der erste Ring im Verhältnis zu dem nachfolgenden irgendwie "komisch " aussieht ?



Komisch ist zu allgemein.
Mach doch mal n Foto.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht Epoxy  ?


----------



## shoti (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Foto mach ich morgen ..Handy ist im Eimer und Garantie ungeklärt, Kamera ist in der Firma


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> Kamera ist in der Firma



Da liegt sie gut.  #6 :m


----------



## shoti (30. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jo...alles für den Dackel...habe dann heute erfahren, das mein Chef mir meine 2 Wochen Resturlaub 2015 gestrichen hat, die ich nächste Woche antreten wollte...ERSATZLOS....DANKE....

ich weiß OT aber musste mal raus

Ich nochmal...da mir ja nu irgendwie keine beantworten kann/will wie sich die Freams 2500/8 an der Rute von der größe verhält....eine "bezahlbare " alternative wäre die Theorie in 2000 Größe ...kennt die jemand ? passt das besser ? oder ist das wumpe ?

.ps ich meine die mit Messingfarben


----------



## RayZero (31. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass sich eine ML mit 15g max. Wurfgewicht und Regular Action, nicht genügend aufläd bei nem 4,5g Wobbler. Ich habe gestern  notgedrungen den unter 4g UL Minnow von Rapala an der Akilas MH (30g und echter Besen) mit 0,13er Power Pro (Seil) auf 20-30m Weite bekommen. Das reicht ja für fast jeden kleinen Bach/Fluss. 

Denke du wirst da mit deiner Rute gut zurecht kommen!

Wie schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt empfinde ich die Daiwa Freams 2500 für die Sea Bass in Ordnung - für die Keisons wäre sie mir zu wuchtig. Da reicht eine 1000/1500/2000er Daiwa. Also in deinem Fall Ballistic EX oder Caldia.

Wenn unter 100€ dann die Exceler EA oder Ninja.


----------



## shoti (31. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke...aber wenn sie die schon genügend auflädt, was passiert denn mit den UL Ruten bei so einem Wobbler ? Ist der Fun Faktor höher oder die Effizienz ?


----------



## shoti (31. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...Die Lexa gibbet es ja auch noch, hübsches Design aber die 2000 wiegt genauso wie die 2500 Freams..also ist es da ja auch Wumpe....Mist


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> Ist der Fun Faktor höher oder die Effizienz ?



Im Optimalfall geht beides[emoji6]


----------



## bushdoctor (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moin in die Runde,

die erste nicht EU-Bestellung auf Rakuten Global (Händler Ebisu3) steht an, daher ein paar Fragen an die Spezialisten in der Hoffnung dass ihr mir helfen könnt:

- Zuverlässiger Händler?
- Versandkosten für eine 2-geteilte [SIZE=-1]2,20er sind in einem vernünftigen Rahmen? Kann man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennen.
- Wie lange dauert der Versand mit EMS ungefähr?
- Wie sieht der Prozess der Zollabfertigung aus? Da ich über 150 € inkl. Versand komme, fallen wohl 22,7% all-in an. Aber wie genau läuft das ab? Meldet sich bei EMS Japan auch regelmässig GDSK? 

Bei der Rute handelt es sich übrigens um eine Palms Pinwheel PASS-73 

Besten Dank für euer Feedback,
Bushdoctor
[/SIZE]


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Versandkosten je nach Serivepauschale zwischen 3-6000 Yen, das ist wirklich dealer  abhängig, wie groß das verpackte Paket etc ist und nur EMS nehmen, wenn du UPS nimmst ----> VERMÖGEN....Versand bei mir 4 Tage. Dann bekommst du Post.Zollabfertigung, einmal antanzen bitte mit einem NACHWEIS was du bezahlt hast, Paypal, Kreditkarte etc. Dann Paket auspacken, Rute zeigen, die Drogen aus der Rute heimlich herausnehmen, deine knappen 23 % zahlen, ab nach Hause.


----------



## geomujo (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nein Nein Nein, der EMS-Versand ist deutlich günstiger. So um die  2000Yen für eine normal große Rute (<= 150cm TL) das sind ca. 14€.

Versand  dauert meist unter einer Woche kann aber danach bis zu 2 Wochen beim  Zoll liegen. Der Händler an sich ist seirös. Da haben andere USer schon  bestellt und ich war auch schonmal in Kontakt mit dem Shop.

Die letzte Luvias war übrigens von "zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit"


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Händler Ebisu3 kann ich nur empfehlen. Dort habe ich schon öffters bestellt.


----------



## bushdoctor (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Super, Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Verstehe ich das richtig dass sich das Zollamt direkt bei mir meldet und sich nicht automatisch ein Dienstleister dazwischen schaltet? Hatte nur gehört/gelesen dass bei EMS Lieferungen aus China wohl regelmäßig eine DGSK an den Empfänger herantritt, und 25 € für die Zollabwicklung möchte.

Das online verfügbare Formular Zollantrag entfällt oder muss ich das selbst ausfüllen wenn es soweit ist?

Da ich derzeit unter der Woche in Ffm lebe, ist das Hauptzollamt ja nicht weit weg.

Daaaanke!

Cheers,
Bushdoctor

PS: Tracking funzt bei EMS gut?


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Geil die Pinwheel!!!

Ich warte, bis Carsten die nach DE bekommt. Aber ich bin gespannt, was du so berichtest. Die Daten sehen sehr vielversprechend aus #6


----------



## tomsen83 (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> Super, Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig dass sich das Zollamt direkt bei mir meldet und sich nicht automatisch ein Dienstleister dazwischen schaltet? Hatte nur gehört/gelesen dass bei EMS Lieferungen aus China wohl regelmäßig eine DGSK an den Empfänger herantritt, und 25 € für die Zollabwicklung möchte.
> 
> ...



Also nen Formular ausfüllen brauchste nicht. Wenn du mit EMS schicken lässt, übernimmt DHL den Versand in D. Wenns beim Zoll liegen bleibt, kriegste Post von DHL (früher wars noch der Zoll direkt) die dich darüber informieren und dir anbieten, das Paket für dich im Rahmen einer Pauschale von 25€ zu verzollen. Kannst aber natürlich auch selber hingehen. 

Bei UPS wird das ungefragt für dich gemacht und du zahlst den Zoll an der Tür direkt an den UPS-Mann (im Idealfall passend). Geht dann deutlich schneller und kostet auch nur minimal. Ich hatte es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Meine letzte Bestellung bei Tacklewarehouse hatte ich an einem Mittwoch Mittag eingebongt, am Freitag nachmittag stand UPS bei mir vor der Tür. Absolut rekordverdächtig!


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...also mein Versand war ziemlich teuer, da zwei Ruten und großes Paket. und noch Verpackungspauschale, da ich extra stoßfest gewählt habe, da kam ich dann auf 68 € . Paket war auch an der totalen Grenze, 150 CM


----------



## ulfisch (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Bei Abu gibts was neues, was für nicht wenige hier interessant werden könnte
> http://www.purefishing.jp/product/rod/abugarcia/salt_rod/eradicator/eradicator_seven_special.html
> 
> Eradicator Seven Special ESSS-74UL60-FS-Limited
> ...


Das ist ne Ultra Light Jigging Rute, beim Jiggen ist  von der Bezeichnung her alles unter 100 Gr. UL, finde ich auch verwirrend.


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Ray...okay, ich wollte eigentlich nie Shimano, weiß nicht warum ...aber mein Angelcenter hat mir jetzt für morgen eine Rarenium ( wie spricht man das eigentlich aus ?? ) CI4+ 2500 FB zurückgelegt. Sie sagten aber auch, das die nicht mehr gebaut wird, in Japan wird schon der Nachfolger verkauft....hoffe das der Mehrpreis DAIWA gegenüber gerechtfertigt ist....
als Schnur dann wohl 0.20 Stroft LS...


----------



## ulfisch (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich fand die Rarenium für den Preis super, kann man mMn nichts falsch machen.


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mit die beste Rolle bis 200€ - mit der machst du nichts falsch an der Forellenrute [emoji1303]. Das die nicht mehr gebaut wird ist mir neu. Es gibt eine neue Stradic CI4+ Hagane aber von einer neuen Rarenium weiß ich nichts.


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...ist so die Auskunft...allerdings vom moritz, nicht von Rose.......da ich mich kenne, werde ich wohl auch die Biomaster morgen kaufen "HEUL".....ich bin zu leicht beeinflussbar...werde dann mal am WE kräftig den kleinen Rehrbach abklappern..Lachs Mefo, Forelle, alles drin ...und das in NORDDEUTSCHLAND!!


----------



## spike999 (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

@shoti
bekommt man deine neuanschaffungen mal zu sehen,würden mich eventuell interessieren


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

jupp..wenn alles da ist...das sind dann 5 ruten ( alle da ), 4 rollen, schuhe ( da )...und ca. 30 40 wobbler/Spinner etc aus ALI ( teils/teils )....mach Foto´s wenn komplett ....ach ich vergass die Tackle-boxes


----------



## spike999 (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

mich interessieren nur die ruten,aber ok...


----------



## DeralteSack (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja ein regelrechter Großeinkauf!


----------



## shoti (1. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja nu...10 Jahre Abstinenz..... mein bester Freund/Angelkumpel  starb an einem Gehirntumor...irgendwie hats mich da runtergezogen, da wir immer zusammen los gegangen waren...


----------



## Revilo62 (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ging mir vor einigen Jahren genauso.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

..japp ist nicht schön...kannte ihn seit der 5 Klasse...das zieht einen schon runter.....aber naja...nu geht es wieder los....um mal thetralisch zu sein  :" in memorial of.......

....hey....ich hab seit 16 Minuten Geburtstag.....*WÜRG*


----------



## Revilo62 (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Happy Birthday zur Doppel4

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

....doppel4....musste das jetzt sein ?.....*midlifecrisisanschieb*...ich geh erst mal morgen shimano rollen kaufen ...


----------



## RayZero (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und nicht so viel Scheiss einkaufen [emoji12]


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

....was heißt hier Scheiss !!!...ich fahr denn mal los...."noch als Mann mit Bargeld "....wird sich in einer Stunde ändern....( nicht das Mann )....


----------



## randio (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kauf dir mal bitte eine neue Tastatur. 
Deine Taste mit dem Punkt hakt.


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Witzig....

@ Ray , danke. Jetzt bin ich pleite, Eine Rarenium und eine Biomaster gekauft und das eigentlich zu teuer aber hatte dann auch keine Lust auf schicken lassen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich pleite, Eine Rarenium und eine Biomaster gekauft und das eigentlich zu teuer



Jammern auf hohem (Rollen)Niveau[emoji3] 

Hätte finanziell weit schlimmer kommen können.

In der Kombi Stella plus Twinpower z.B

Danach trauen sich viele Tagelang nicht heim[emoji12]


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

JAJA... was mir im Laden im direkten Vergleich nicht aufgefallen ist aber jetzt ist folgendes, Die Rarenium läuft kaum nach, die Biomaster läuft viel softer....Hatte Ray nicht auch schon das Problem oder muss die einlaufen ? Aber warum denn die Bio nicht ?


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mehr Kugellager an der richtigen Stelle? Weniger Plastik? |kopfkrat


----------



## RayZero (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ne ne die Rarenium läuft eigentliche ein Uhrwerk. Meine erste Lief trocken schlecht und ging zurück. Die die ich jetzt hab ist top. Aber krass dass die das im Laden nicht aufgefallen ist Shoti - denn genau das ist ja der Vorteil im Laden [emoji12]


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also sollte die genauso laufen wie die Bio ? tut Sie definitiv nicht....also Montag wieder hin oder ?

Naja, ich hab im Laden nicht soviel getestet...war gestern Nacht nen bischen lang und meinem Magen/Kopf ging es nicht so gut...Aber zu Hause ist mir das SOFORT aufgefallen.....Die Bio läuft viel leichter und länger...

Achja, wieso haben eigentlich manche Bio´s das Chrom Shimano Schild auf dem Knauf und manche nicht ?? sowie meine...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

editiert


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hin und alle vorhandenen Rare kurbeln.

Die BM läuft i.d.R eh einen Tick länger nach.Liegt an der höheren Masse d. Alurotors.

Aber..die Toleranzstreuung zwischen Laufverhalten einer (übertrieben) Kaffeemühle und Traumhaft "smooth",fand ich bei der Rarenium FB recht hoch..höher als bei Biomaster oder Stradic Ci4+

Die Prägung in dem Knobinlay..gute Frage.Ist aber nicht auf die BM beschränkt.Wahrscheinlich sucht die ein Papagei nach d.Zufallsprinzip aus[emoji3] 

Hat meine Aero Spin auch(bzw eben nicht)..die Ausstellungsrolle hatte den Schimi Schriftzug.


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kommt immer auf die Charge und den Zulieferer der Kurbeln, sowie dem Zeitpunkt der Produktion. Meine Biomaster ist mit silbernen Inlay, die beim Händler in der Auslage war ohne. Gleiches Modell nur vermutlich wie o.g..


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hmm...sollte man bei einem durchstrukruriertem Hersteller kaum vorstellen können....aber das mit der Rare nervt mich jetzt, als wenn da was abbremst...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> Hmm...sollte man bei einem durchstrukruriertem Hersteller kaum vorstellen können...



Nu ja..ich konnte mir bis vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht vorstellen,das selbst durch-
strukturierte Hersteller,ab und an mal nahezu Fettfreie Rollen ausliefern werden [emoji6] 

Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## geomujo (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht trügt der Eindruck auch.

Die neue Revo MGX steht nach  dem loslassen der Kurbel auch recht schnell wieder still. Aber dem ist  defacto nicht so. Der Spulenhub ist so langsam, dass man denkt sie ist  träge. Zählt man aber die Rotorumdrehungen stellt man fest, dass die  gleiche Anzahl an Drehungen berwerkstelligt wird wie bei viel leichter  drehenden Rollen.

Die MGX bringt es auf ganze 20! Rotordrehungen  bis ein Spulenhub komplett ist. Die Söron die Hälfte. Das nur mal als  Quelle für eine mögliche Fehlinterpretation. Solange das Getriebe leise  und präzise läuft würd ich da noch mal abwarten bi sich unter dem  Einfluss der höheren Frühlingstemperaturen das Fett besser verteilt hat.

Wenn sie kernig läuft, schleift oder eiert oder gar quietscht würd ich sie zurückschicken.


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...nein quietschen oder so tut Sie nicht, es sieht halt aus als wenn Sie abbremst, der Griff läuft nicht langsam aus sondern steht auf einmal....ich wackel Montag wieder zu Rose und lass mir mal anderer Rare zeigen....vielleicht bin ich auch Schizo......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hat mit schizo nix zu tun.

Erst beim Vergleichskurbeln merkt man,wie gut eine Rarenium wirklich laufen kann.

Shimano(Daiwa hat das bei einigen Mittelklassetypen auch) bedeutet seit geraumer Zeit,das man alle im Laden verfügbaren Exemplare eines Modells im Laden durchkurbeln sollte.

@geomujo
Das kannst du nicht allein daran festmachen.

Das die Revo MGX länger nachläuft,wundert bei einer 6.2 Übersetzung auch nicht wirklich..einmal in Schwung gekurbelt,orgelt die,spricht dafür aber beim ankurbeln träger an.

Und d.Spulenhub ist primär von der Untersetzung im Verlegegetriebe abhängig.

Ne Penn Sargus orgelt auch lang nach.

Würde die von der Qualität des Getriebes trotzdem nur als Durchschnitt sehen.

Ob eine Rolle schwer oder leicht anläuft,15 oder 20 Rotorumdrehungen pro Spulenhub macht oder beim anschubsen 5 min.nachläuft ist schön und gut,sagt aber ohne das Gefühl für das Getriebe und dessen Aufbau nahezu nix über gut/schlecht aus.

Gab z.B.rote Arcs,welche beim anschubsen wie hulle nachdrehten.

Aber nach 3 Monaten im Arxxx waren,weil Fett fehlte￼ 

Und unter Last,sieht die Chose nochmal anders aus..nämlich aussagekräftiger.

Das leerkurbeln nutzt dir nur was,wenn du weisst wie eine Rolle im Gesamtgefühl laufen sollte.

Satt,sauber,smooth und ohne aussergewöhnliche Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## geomujo (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Spulenhub ist nicht von der Übersetzung abhängig.

Sonst  müsste die Sorön ja nur eine halb so hohe Übersetzung haben wie die MGX. Bedenkt man noch die Länge der Spule wird schnell klar das den beiden Rollen eine total unterschiedliche Anwendung innewohnt. Die Sorön für den schweren Einsatz die MGX für Finesse gedacht. Mit der MGX würdest du die die Schnur schon bei leichter Last in die Spule schneiden, dafür spult die MGX-Spule schneller und leichter ab und generiert damit eine höhere Wurfweite. Die Söron wickelt durch die Länge und den schnellen und längeren Spulenhub viel stumpfwinkliger auf, was bei großen Lasten ein Einschneiden verhindert.

Das hat nichts mit der Übersetzung zu tun. Die Übersetzung sorgt nur dafür dass sie schwerer andreht und nich so agil wirkt. Zum twitchen ist die MGX nämlich ein richtiges Nogo. Beide Modelle erzeugen aber ca. 60 Rotordrehungen maximal mit einmal kräftig andrehen. Damit sind sie faktisch gleich obwohl man gefühlt das Gegenteil wahrnimmt.

Mit steigender Temperatur wurde die MGX jedenfalls auch etwas agiler - da war wohl ebenfalls ein zähes Fett drin.


----------



## Kaka (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe das wird hier nicht zu arg off-topic


----------



## geomujo (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja bevor man reklamiert sollte man selbst alle Möglichkeiten ausloten. Mich hatte der Umstand anfangs auch sehr irritiert. Misst man aber nach klärt sich das schnell auf.


----------



## shoti (2. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe das wird hier nicht zu arg off-topic 

Ich weiß nicht, warum man sich immer daran hochzieht ? Seit doch froh, das rege Beteiligung da ist, auch wenn es mal nicht zum topic gehört aber daraus entstanden ist....*KOPFKRATZ*


----------



## RayZero (3. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja bin schon auch Fan von nicht off-topic. Hier geht es in erster Linie um JDM Tackle. Kurze Abschweifungen sind ok aber lasst uns wieder in die Spur kommen. Geh einfach nochmal zum Angel center und vergleiche. Dann nimm
die, welche für dich am besten läuft. So - was gibt es sonst neues im JDM Markt? Shimano bringt ein paar neue BC's .... Eine 70er Curado für BFS - welche die alte 50er Größe ersetzt und eine neue Scorpion. Von der Casitas gibt es auch eine aufgehübschte Version - bin gespannt welche es über den Teich schafft.


----------



## randio (3. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> So - was gibt es sonst neues im JDM Markt? Shimano bringt ein paar neue BC's .... Eine 70er Curado für BFS - welche die alte 50er Größe ersetzt und eine neue Scorpion. Von der Casitas gibt es auch eine aufgehübschte Version - bin gespannt welche es über den Teich schafft.



Wenn du, ich oder wer auch immer das Zeugs in Übersee ordert, schaffens die definitiv über den Teich. Von daher sehe ich das tiefenentspannt. Was es hier nicht gibt, bleibt wertstabiler.


----------



## bushdoctor (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hello in die Runde,

kurzes Update:[SIZE=-1] Palms Pinwheel PASS-73 ist bei Ebisu3 bestellt, zusätzlich gabs ein paar Rubberjigs und eine Spule Nogales Dead oder Alive 3,5 lbs. Versandkosten wurde gerade per Mail mit 2.600 JPY veranschlagt, finde ich ok.

Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird ... 

Habe separat eine 2500er Sustain in DE geordert, mal schauen wie die sich daran macht. Falls sie sich als zu schwer erweist, wird es auf einen Tausch mit meiner Mag Pro Extreme hinauslaufen. Aber denke dass es passt, die gleiche Sustain habe ich bereits auf einer Sakura Trinis Neo UL (7 Feet), fühlt sich nicht zu schwer an und balanciert die Kombo ganz gut aus.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden wenn die Rute da ist, erste Ergebnisse mit (hoffentlich dicken) Barschen wird es aber erst ab dem 01. Juni geben. Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich sie vorher mit ein paar Forellen/Döbeln einweihen, sofern meine Urlaubspläne in die Tat umgesetzt werden.

Cheers,
Bushdoc
[/SIZE]


----------



## shoti (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...von mir nen update.... komme gerade vom Dealer, habe eine andere Rare bekommen, wobei die Biomaster immer noch um Längen besser läuft...Er meint, das es an der Konstruktion der Rolle liegt .....HMMMHHHHH...Also meine beiden Emcast laufen super...


----------



## randio (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach eine perfekt laufende Biomaster erwischt. Bei den Bios ist die Streuung auch sehr groß. Ferndiagnosen sind da schwierig.

Händler erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist, bzw. der Kunde eine gefüllte Patte hat.


----------



## RayZero (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> ...von mir nen update.... komme gerade vom Dealer, habe eine andere Rare bekommen, wobei die Biomaster immer noch um Längen besser läuft...Er meint, das es an der Konstruktion der Rolle liegt .....HMMMHHHHH...Also meine beiden Emcast laufen super...



Boardie Kaka hat Rarenium FB und die Biomaster. Ich war schon ein paar Mal mit ihm angeln und wir tauschen dann immer das Tackle :q. Ich meine seine Rarenium läuft um Welten besser als die Biomaster bzw. hat seine Biomaster etwas viel Kurbelspiel. Soll heißen: die Rollen haben wie Randio es sagte ne üble Streuung und es gibt unterschiede. Allerdings würde ich auf das Trockenkurbeln nicht sooooo viel wert legen. Der Lauf der Rolle ändert sich nach dem ein oder anderem Tag Spinnfischen. Vielleicht muss sich das Getriebefett noch etwas besser verteilen oder flüssiger werden... Fakt ist: die Rare läuft "eigentlich" wunderbar - Toleranz gibt es immer.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Rarenium 2500 A und auch ne 4000 Biomaster.
Beide laufen sehr Chic. Die Rarenium wurde nach ~6 Jahren mit neuen Lagern aufgewertet. ~12€ und eine halbe Std arbeit. 

nun zurück zum Jwd.. oder von mir aus  JDM


----------



## Darket (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ganz kurz noch zum Rollenthema: shoti, wenn mal Bedarf bestehen sollte, mein Tackledealer wartet Rollen in jeder Kategorie und hat auch wirklich Plan davon. Der nimmt die auch postalisch an und schickt anschließend zurück. Der macht das als Nebenerwerb, weil sein eher kleiner Laden noch nicht so etabliert ist. Bei Bedarf schicke ich Dir nen Link. Wobei das ja bei ner nagelneuen Rolle nicht sein sollte und dann ja auch die Garantie flöten wär.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



shoti schrieb:


> Er meint, das es an der Konstruktion der Rolle liegt



Bei so einer derart fundierten Meinung, hat er weder Rarenium noch Biomaster jemals von innen gesehen [emoji12]


----------



## angelschorsch (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
Gibt es von Majorcraft eine Rute die ähnlich der
HR Night Attack,oder Graphitleader Tiro Ex ist.
Hab die möglichkeit diverse Ruten zu besichtigen.
Gesucht wird Zanderjigge WG bis 30 Gramm.


----------



## shoti (4. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

...also Spiel nach hinten habe ich z.B. NULL....da geht garnix, noch nich mal nen Milimeter...hoffe das sich die Rare einläft...die Bio ist perfekt...( meine beiden Quantum auch )))

"Toleranz gibt es immer "...wie sage ich meinen Kunden immer ? : Luft nach oben gibt es immer


----------



## RayZero (7. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann sich mal ein Experte der folgenden Rolle annehmen?

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/product/reel/4360

Engetsu BB

Ist eine neue BC der 100er Größe, welche in JP als BC für Meerbrassen verwendet wird. Soviel ich weiß, wurde die Brenious ja auch dafür hergenommen. Die Brenious ist durch ihre leichte, glatte Spule ja super für PE-Schnüre geeignet und eignet sich damit hierzulande auch als Finesse BC für die Barschangelei.

Jetzt wäre es interessant, ob die Engetsu ähnlich performt und auch ab ca. 3-5g wirft. Das Gehäuse besteht aus CI4+ und trotzdem ist die Rolle recht günstig mit 15.000 Yen.

Genauso verhält es sich übrigens mit der JP Casitas

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/product/reel/4357

die USDM Casitas ist eine 150er, die neue JP eine 100er ...

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie sich eine 100er Shimano im Vergleich zu einer 150er bzw. 50er oder 70er Größen- und Wurfgewichtstechnisch verhält?


----------



## geomujo (7. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

So, ich hab ja noch etwas nachzutragen. Mangels Zeit und gutem Wetter  kam ich letztes Jahr nur zu einer Kurzantestung. Jetzt im Frühjahr gehts  endlich los mit dem ausprobieren des im Herbst gekauften Tackle.

Den Auftakt macht dabei die Abu Salty Stage KR-X Ajing Custom - konkret das Modell SXAS-772LT-KR (2,31m / 0,1-10g / 92g). 

Diese   Rute entwickelt sich langsam zu einer richtigen ultraleichten  Allround-Waffe für nahezu alle Gelegenheiten. Nachdem ich auch das  Geräuschproblem zur dazugehörigen Rolle gelöst habe war ich jetzt  etliche  male damit am Wasser. Ursprünglich als Barschrute angeschafft für  Ködergewichte von 4 bis 7/8g sticht sie nach anfänglicher Skepsis über  die Einsatztaugleichkeit von 7g Wobblern mittlerweile die Gamakatsu  Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML aus, welche ich eher für die ufernahe   Jagd auf Hechte einsetze. Beide sind ähnlich lang und zeigen bei 7-9g  schweren Ködern eine ähnliche Aktion. Einen Barsch zu erlegen  gelang mir in diesem Jahr jedoch noch nicht. Aber ich konnte einen  ca 60er Hecht, einen 55er Zander, ein ca 30er Döbel und einen  quergehakten 30er Blei damit fangen. Und das mit einer Daiwa T8 0,08mm  (2,7kg)! Ohne Kescher gehts da aber kaum noch, wenn dann nur am flachen  Sandufer.

Der Drill eines solchen Fischs macht Riesenlaune und  ist überhaupt kein Problem für Rute, Rolle und Schnur.  Mittlerweile krieg ich das Werfen schwererer Köder auch sehr gut hin und  erreiche Wurfweiten bei der die Destrada nur schwer mithalten kann.  Angenehm ist auch das etwas steifere Rückgrat der Salty Stage. Das  ist spürbar  dominanter sodass man den Köder aggressiver führen kann. Bei  der Empfindlichkeit ist die Salty Stage der  Destrada ebenfalls überlegen will ich meinen. Die Destrada wird damit  für den Ufernahen Einsatz von Ködergewichten über 9g degradiert und die  Salty-Stage Ajing deckt den Bereich von 4-8g ab bei der eine reinrassige  UL etwas zu leicht ist.

Ich hoffe ich  schaffe es dazu demnächst ein schönes Review mit  Real-Life-Nature-Bildern  anzufertigen, sobald es wieder wärmer wird und die ersten Hechte beißen.  Dann mit ausführlicher Beschreibung aller Details. Eines  kann ich schon vorweg nehmen: Die Rute ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig ein  richtiger Ultraleicht-Knaller - dazu ein optischer Hochgenuss mit  perfekter  Verarbeitung. Und das Beste - die Verfügbarkeit ist noch immer sehr gut,  wie auch der Preis von 130€ Netto.

Bin ich eigentlich noch immer  der Einzige hier, der sich Abu-Ruten aus Fernost ordert? Man liest immer  mehr von UL aber Abu scheint da nicht im Fokus zu stehen - völlig zu  Unrecht.


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alle im Konger-Wahn. Zu recht 

Ich weiß, für dich zu kräftig


----------



## geomujo (7. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nö, das würde ich so nicht sagen. Da wäre schon das durchaus was richtiges dabei. Aber du hast schon recht, mit UL bin ich bei Konger noch nicht ganz richtig unterwegs. Vielleicht entwickelt sich da ja noch etwas weiter in positiver Richtung bei Konger. 
Bei Favorite gehts nicht mehr so recht voran die letzten Jahre. Da ruht man sich lieber auf den Erfolgen aus als nachzulegen. Auch bei Gamakatsu müsste mal was neues kommen. Die Destrada hat nun auch schon wieder 3-4 Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Ja Konger ist wohl grad angesagt - wie letztes Jahr die Akilas

Ein paar Leute haben sich ja da zu breitschlagen lassen die Eradicator zu kaufen  - aber wohl nur weil sie außerplanmäßig Ihren Weg offiziell hier her gefunden hat. Das größte Hindernis scheint wohl doch der Import zu sein. Die Angst, unter diesen Umständen was falsches zu kaufen. 

Bisher kann ich für mich jedenfalls sagen, dass zwar nicht jede Rute war wie erwartet, ich aber trotzdem an jeder einzelnen sehr viel Gefallen finden konnte auch wenn es ein paar Einsätze gedauert hat bis man die individuelle Stärke der Ruten auslotet und erkennt. Dann kauf ich eben eine zweite hinterher wenn die erste nicht gaaanz genau passt. N Bisschen Risiko macht doch die Sache zudem auch noch viel spannender


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte die Eradicator in der Hand. Mich hat aber das abgehalten, was du so favorisierst. Ich bin und werde einfach kein Freund von diesen extrem kleinen Microguides.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich bin und werde einfach kein Freund von diesen extrem kleinen Microguides.


Bin ich auch nicht 

Fakt, dass die auch nicht mehr wirklich leichter werden, wie man in Ringgewichtstabellen gut ablesen kann (oder selber nachwiegen). Und sehr viele davon auf dem Tip sogar schwerer werden.
Schon ein Fuji Niedrigring wie LSG oder LAG in Gr.7 (sogar nur als Fuji-Stahlrahmen; wohlgemerkt ohne Titan) ist so leicht, dass man mit kleineren Gr. 6 / 5 ... nur noch sehr wenig Gewichtsersparnis zu bekommen ist, wogegen z.B. der Sprung von Gr.8 auf Gr.7 oder von hochbeinigen Ringen auf LSG/LAG 7 richtig merklich Gewicht spart, eine Rutenspitze befreit und damit straffer und schneller macht. Nur bei absoluten UL-Ruten gehe ich auf überhaupt auf Gr.6 vorne.

Mit der niedrigen Wurfweite der Micros mag ja mancher zweifeln, angesichts von reichlich Werbungsverarschung auch nachvollziehbar. Bei der in vielen Situationen nicht gerade unwichtigen Monofilen auf der Rollenspule ist die Sache aber sowas von offensichtlich! :m


----------



## geomujo (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mal das Ganze Gewichtszeug weggelassen, 

Ich kann immernoch nicht erkennen wo da das Problem zu enger Ringe liegen soll. Weniger Wurfweite? Das sehe ich etwas anders.

Es kann doch nur am Verbindungsknoten liegen, oder was?! Kein anderer Umstand rechtfertigt eine Vergrößerung des ID. Und diesem Umstand kann ich kaum gelten lassen. Was macht Ihr denn da für Vorfächer ran?! mit 70cm kommt man allemal aus und kann auch mit Micros angenehm werfen. Die Japaner kriegen dass doch auch hin. Und man muss auch sehen, dass speziell ie Eradicator eine sehr kompromissloses Design fast schon regides hat. Dazu zählen dann auch extreme Beringung. Es ist nunmal keine Allerweltsrute.

Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand
- Schnur liegt so nah am Blank, dass die elektrostatische Aufladung der Schnur reicht um sie zum Blank zu ziehen
- Zupfer an der Schnur gehen direkter in den Blank da jede Positionsänderung der Schnur schon ein Berühren an anderer Stelle in der Einlage bedingt
- Schnur ist beim Wurf schon entlang der oberen Rutenhälfte kerzengerade
- Auch 2g Gewichtsvorteil sind 2 gramm, gerade bei  UL wirst du den Unterschied deutlich spüren

Und was bitteschön ist eien Werbeverarsche in dem zusammenhang? Eine Werbeverarsche ist für mich die Tragkraftangabe von Daiwa oder die Brauchbarkeit einer Berkley Nanofil. Aber doch nicht das Micro-Guide-Ring-Konzept. Da steckt ja nun zweifelsohne ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Maß an Forschung und Entwicklung drin, das natürlich seine Vorteile auch herausstellen will. Sonst hätte man ja garkeine neuen Ringe benötigt. Mit der Einstellung hätten wir heute noch Alu-Ringe wie zu DDR-Zeiten.
Dazu kann ich zumindest von Rutenbauerseite keine Werbeverarsche feststellen. Abu beschreibt Micros auf der dt. Seite ohne jegliche weitere Beschreibung. Und das japanisch kann ich offiziell nicht lesen. Also wo ist da bitte schön die Werbeverarsche?

Aber es sind ja auch nicht alle Abu-Ruten mit diesen feinen Micros ausgestattet. Nur die Ajing und Mebaru-Modelle werden damit ausgeliefert. Der Rest hat normalgroße Micros der Größe 5 wie sie auch von Gamakatsu verwendet werden. Will man unbedingt FC-Knoten durch ziehen kann man zur Torzite-Variante greifen, da hat der 5er Spitzenring 3,5mm ID und wäre mit der richtigen Knotentechnik damit überwindbar.

Ich will hier niemanden zwingen oder überreden - aber diskutieren drüber würd ich da schon gern mal. Weil ich es mir einfach im täglichen Einsatz nicht negativ bemerkbar macht. Ich meine ich hätte nicht umsonst fast alle meine Ruten auf Micros umgestellt wenn ich nicht wirklich überzeugt davon wär.


----------



## randio (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Mal das Ganze Gewichtszeug weggelassen,
> 
> Ich kann immernoch nicht erkennen wo da das Problem zu enger Ringe liegen soll. Weniger Wurfweite? Das sehe ich etwas anders.
> 
> Es kann doch nur am Verbindungsknoten liegen, oder was?! Kein anderer Umstand rechtfertigt eine Vergrößerung des ID. Und diesem Umstand kann ich kaum gelten lassen. Was macht Ihr denn da für Vorfächer ran?! mit 70cm kommt man allemal aus...



Das mag vielleicht für dich und deine Gewässer reichen, aber ich fische oft mit 1,5-2m FC davor. Insbesondere auf Forellen in flachen, steinigen Gewässern.



geomujo schrieb:


> - Auch 2g Gewichtsvorteil sind 2 gramm, gerade bei  UL wirst du den Unterschied deutlich spüren...



Bezogen auf das Gewicht der Ringe?
Eher zu vernachlässigen...



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden zwingen oder überreden - aber diskutieren drüber würd ich da schon gern mal...



Das wissen wir...



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hätte nicht umsonst fast alle meine Ruten auf Micros umgestellt wenn ich nicht wirklich überzeugt davon wär.



Sagt der, der gerade mal eine Art zu fischen im Repertoire hat.
Das ist mal aussagekräftig...

Merkste mal wieder selbst, oder?

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber deiner Meinung und das irritiert mich gerade. |kopfkrat Ich mag auch Micro Guides, aber primär aus ästhetischer Sicht. Knotenprobleme habe ich auch nicht. Ich binde so feine Knoten, die flutschen einfach nur durch die Micros...


----------



## geomujo (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Das ist mal aussagekräftig...
> Merkste mal wieder selbst, oder?



Was soll ich da selbst merken? Wenn ich Angelmethoden anwende für die Micros perfekt sind ist es doch nur folgerichtig dass ich davon überzeugt bin. In Japan werden diese Ruten überwiegend mit Gummi benutzt also wohl auch mit FC, aber das ist für mich nicht maßgebend. 2 Meter find ich aber schon arg lang.

Wir haben hier sehr klare Gewässer einen Unterschied in der Wahl FC oder Metall konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Das ist wohl auch ne Glaubensfrage.

Zum Gewicht: Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht was du da an Ruten schon alles gesehen und in der Hand hattest was UL betrifft (wahrscheinlich schon recht viel). Klar, für ne Solid-Tip ist das vernachlässigbar wenn die so stramm sind. Ich verwende aber gerne Tubulare Spitzen die sehr weich sind und da wären 2g Mehrgewicht in der Spitze deutlich spürbar und würden die Spitze träger machen. 

Optisch finde ich die klassischen Y-Ringe auch ganz nett.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie kann ich Deine Aussagen als auch die von Randio nachvollziehen.
Ob nun eine FC oder ein Stahlvorfach von Vorteil ist, hängt sicherlich vom Köder oder seiner Präsentation ab.
Da Du ja offensichtlich den Wobblern und den Hechten stark verfallen bist, wirst Du die Köder oftmals durchleiern, eigetlich Hechttypisch, damit spielt das Vorfach in den meisten Fällen eine untergeordnete Rolle, es sei denn, der Stahl verhindert eine vernünftige Präsentation durch zu hohes Gewicht oder zu großer Steifheit, die meisten Angriffe erfolgen auf Zug und meist von hinten.
Beim Gummifischangeln sieht die Welt schon ein klein wenig anders aus, da hat der Barsch oder Zander viel Zeit den Köder zu beäugen und meist erfolgen die Bisse nach einer kurzen Ruhepause beim Anjiggen oder beim Fallen. Hechte werden auch bei Gummis i.d.R. angeleiert.
Was mich aber bei diesen Ringen am meisten aufregt, dass das Winterangeln quasi ausfällt, oder hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also bei unter Null grad zieht mich auch nichts ans Wasser 

Bei feinen Ködern nehme ich am liebsten Wolfram. Ja aber 2-3m sind doch auch nicht wirklichnötig, oder? Die Salty-Stages sind ja nun alle keine kurzen Ruten. Unter 2m gibts da fast nix. Bis zu 1m FC Vorfach kann man damit durchaus noch handeln. Bei der 922er Rocke hatte ich mal testweise ein 2m FC Vorfach dran und konnte das noch halbwegs handeln ohne den Knoten durch die Ringe zu ziehen. Die hat auch Micro's - aber etwas weitere wegen der Trozite-Einlage.

Mit dem Wirbel vom Leader bin ich aber auch schön öfters gegen die Ringeinlage gekommen. Wenn die Bremse scharf ist und man unbedarft weiterkurbelt machts irgendwann knack - da muss man aufpassen.

Aber was spräche dann gegen 100% FC? Preislich dürfte das zu Braids kaum ein Unterschied machen. Hier geht es ja um erster Linie um L und UL da wirken generell sehr geringe Zugkräfte auf die Schnur. Kommen dann weiche Ruten zum Einsatz ist die größere Dehnung des FC sogar noch von Vorteil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Mal das Ganze Gewichtszeug weggelassen,


Kannste aber nicht, das ist schonmal die primäre entscheidende Verbesserung. #6
Man kann sogar minderwertigere und damit billigere Blanks verbauen, fühlt sich derbe Ringlast-befreit trotzdem richtig gut an, z.B. ggü. dem Vormodell z.B. :q :q
Weniger Transport+Lagerplatz und weniger Ringtypen sind auch eklatante Vorteile bei den Cent-heischenden Billigstheimerfirmen von heute.
Weniger Schadenmeldungen und Kulanzaustausch sind auch nennenswerte Einsparungen.



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht erkennen wo da das Problem zu enger Ringe liegen soll. Weniger Wurfweite?


Aber ich, ausprobierterweise mit genau nachmessen auf dem Platz ist eben eine konventionelle hochstehende Weitwurfberingung die mit der größten Weite. Das wissen die Match- und Carp-Rod Builder schon lange, was die pflegen und probieren gilt auch für die Spinner.
Je nach Schnur ist der Effekt unterschiedlich drastisch, aber selbst bei den dünnsten glatten Dyneemas feststellbar.



geomujo schrieb:


> Es kann doch nur am Verbindungsknoten liegen, oder was?!


Dann hat man sowieso ein zusätzliches lästiges Problem.
Den oder Winterangeln oder mal mit Gras, Pflanzenresten oder Pappelflusen zu kämpfen sehe ich auch.



geomujo schrieb:


> Dazu zählen dann auch extreme Beringung. Es ist nunmal keine Allerweltsrute.


Kann man ja machen, manchmal ist Wurfkontrolle und Genauigkeit wichtig, da punktet eine andere Beringung dann schon.



geomujo schrieb:


> - Schnur liegt so nah am Blank, dass die elektrostatische Aufladung der Schnur reicht um sie zum Blank zu ziehen


Das sagt bei genauer Betrachtung schon alles über die Wurfweite :q 
Das Kleben am Blank auch durch Nässe allein ist schon sehr hinderlich.



geomujo schrieb:


> - Auch 2g Gewichtsvorteil sind 2 gramm, gerade bei  UL wirst du den Unterschied deutlich spüren


2g zuviel auf dem vorderen Teil der Spitze sind eine Katastrophe! Nicht nur für UL, bis hin zu einer 30g Rute.



geomujo schrieb:


> Und was bitteschön ist eien Werbeverarsche in dem zusammenhang?
> Dazu kann ich zumindest von Rutenbauerseite keine Werbeverarsche feststellen.


Ob Fuji NGC Konzept, Fuji KR Konzept, American Tackle Micro Weave oder dein Micro-Guide-Ring-Konzept -- wenn sie mit "Increasing Casting Distance" werben, dann ist das nicht die Wahrheit und derbe Verarschung. 
Andere Vorteile ergeben sich schon, so sind viel kleinere + leichtere Ringe schon ein so krasser Gewichtsbelastungsfortschritt, dass man sogar von einem Quantensprung sprechen kann. Eine umgebaute und sozusagen von superfetten Ringen "befreite" Rute ist nicht wiederzuerkennen! #6 
Mehr Deppensichere Ringe sind auch manchmal wichtig. Ob Schnurverwicklungen, der böse Crosswind oder das zerdengeln und zertreten, das ist mit sehr kleinen schwerer. Selbst die dämliche SS304 Beringung hat sich so lange gehalten und manchmal ist es eben wichtiger, das die Rute durchhält, egal wen man im Boot hat.



geomujo schrieb:


> Der Rest hat normalgroße Micros der Größe 5 wie sie auch von Gamakatsu verwendet werden. Will man unbedingt FC-Knoten durch ziehen kann man zur Torzite-Variante greifen, da hat der 5er Spitzenring 3,5mm ID und wäre mit der richtigen Knotentechnik damit überwindbar.


Das ist alles winzig, wobei gerade Bass-Angler daraus Vorteile vom Boot ziehen können, es kommt oft auf mehr als nur Weite an.



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hätte nicht umsonst fast alle meine Ruten auf Micros umgestellt wenn ich nicht wirklich überzeugt davon wär.


Wie schon angedeutet - man kann schlecht vergleichen wenn man einen Stock nicht einmal so und einmal so beringt hat. 

Wenn Du im relativen Nahbereich damit unterwegs bist, kann ich Deine Begeisterung durchaus verstehen! #6


----------



## Revilo62 (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Also bei unter Null grad zieht mich auch nichts ans Wasser
> Mich aber, da muss noch nicht mal Januar sein, Zanderzeit ist Herbstzeit und im Novenber ist es manchmal schon empfindlich kalt, da sind mir auch schon Schnüre gefroren, die Frage bezog sich aber nicht nur auf UL/L
> 
> Bei feinen Ködern nehme ich am liebsten Wolfram. Ja aber 2-3m sind doch auch nicht wirklichnötig, oder? Die Salty-Stages sind ja nun alle keine kurzen Ruten. Unter 2m gibts da fast nix. Bis zu 1m FC Vorfach kann man damit durchaus noch handeln. Bei der 922er Rocke hatte ich mal testweise ein 2m FC Vorfach dran und konnte das noch halbwegs handeln ohne den Knoten durch die Ringe zu ziehen. Die hat auch Micro's - aber etwas weitere wegen der Trozite-Einlage.
> ...


Bei Verwendung einer BC spricht überhaupt nix gegen100% FC aber bei einer Station erweist sicht die relative Steifigkeit der FC als Nachteil, weil viele Rollen, gerade kleine Statios damit garnicht klarkommen, wohlgermerkt bei einer echten FC, es ibt aber Hybriden ( z.B. damals die Vanish) das konnten die meisten Statios ganz gut ab. Und eine echteFC hat eine deutlich geringere Dehnung als jede Mono und ist wie gesagt teilweise viel Starrer als Mono, was den leichten Ruten auch Problemebereiten kann.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Aber was spräche dann gegen 100% FC? Preislich dürfte das zu Braids kaum ein Unterschied machen. Hier geht es ja um erster Linie um L und UL da wirken generell sehr geringe Zugkräfte auf die Schnur. Kommen dann weiche Ruten zum Einsatz ist die größere Dehnung des FC sogar noch von Vorteil.



Solange du dich im Nahbereich bewegst,spricht da nix gegen.

Aber auch nur dort.

Vergiss die angeblichen Dehnungsvorteile von durchgehender FC Leine in Kombination mit weichen Ruten.

Bevor bei einer L die Schnurdehnung zum tragen kommt,spricht i.d.R.die Bremse an.


----------



## geomujo (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also danke erstmal für eure Einschätzungen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber ich, ausprobierterweise mit genau nachmessen auf dem Platz ist eben  eine konventionelle hochstehende Weitwurfberingung die mit der größten  Weite. Das wissen die Match- und Carp-Rod Builder schon lange, was die  pflegen und probieren gilt auch für die Spinner.
> Je nach Schnur ist der Effekt unterschiedlich drastisch, aber selbst bei den dünnsten glatten Dyneemas feststellbar.



Nun  diverse Seiten behaupten das Gegenteil. Dazu würde ich mir nie eine  feine Spinnrute mit hochbeinigen Ringen kaufen, das zieht den Blank  runter - und ja das habe ich selbst so erlebt und ist nicht ausgedacht.  Sowas gibt es abseits der Sbiro-Fraktion auch garnicht am Markt. Dazu  neigt eine hochbeinige Beringung zum Verdrehen des Oberteils bei  seitlicher Last. Ich muss nach ein paar Würfen das Oberteil neu richten.  Besonders wenn das Oberteil den ersten Ring gleich ganz unten hat.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann hat man sowieso ein zusätzliches lästiges Problem.
> Den oder Winterangeln oder mal mit Gras, Pflanzenresten oder Pappelflusen zu kämpfen sehe ich auch.



Pflanzenreste haben mich an den Ringen noch nie gestört. Wie auch die sind so dünn da kommt kaum ein Pflanzenrest durch.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sagt bei genauer Betrachtung schon alles über die Wurfweite :q Das Kleben am Blank auch durch Nässe allein ist schon sehr hinderlich.



Hier  geht es um die sogenannten Van-der-Waals Kräfte, da sie Flächenbezogen  sind ist der Bremsfaktor nahezu unendlich klein und somit in der  Wurfdiskussion in keiner Weise von Nachteil. Es sollte aufzeigen wie nah  die Schnur am Blank liegt und wie nah das damit einer Interline kommt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 2g zuviel auf dem vorderen Teil der Spitze sind eine Katastrophe! Nicht nur für UL, bis hin zu einer 30g Rute.



So  krass würd ich das jetzt nicht sehen. Aber spürbar ist der Unterschied  der gößeren Masse in jedem Fall und je weicher die Rute desto stärker  wirkt der Effekt. Deswegen ja auch keine Hochbeine.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob Fuji NGC Konzept, Fuji KR Konzept, American Tackle Micro Weave oder  dein Micro-Guide-Ring-Konzept -- wenn sie mit "Increasing Casting  Distance" werben, dann ist das nicht die Wahrheit und derbe Verarschung.



Nunja ich brauche keine "Werbeverarsche" um festzustellen, dass eine  weniger flatternde Schnur auch weiter fliegt. Meinst du Fuji geht da  ganz um sonst mit Hochgeschwindigkeitskameras ran und fährt einen  enorm  hohen Aufwand zur Entwicklung dieser Ringe wenn sie keine deutlichen  Vorteile bringen? Alleine schon das mathematische Konzept dahinter ist  so komplex, dass die meisten Angler damit wohl überfordert sein dürften.  Das soll jetzt nicht belehrend wirken, sondern nur unterstreichen, dass  dahinter schon etwas mehr steckt als nur dünne Einlagen. Hält man sich  nicht an das Konzept ist die ganze Beringung im Eimer. Ich habe einige  Ruten gesehen, die falsch umgesetzt wurden - auch von Abu.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du im relativen Nahbereich damit unterwegs bist, kann ich Deine Begeisterung durchaus verstehen! #6



Ja das bin ich. Wenn ich im Hochsommer am Fluss mit der UL umherirre  gehe ich aber ganz gezielt auf Weite. Die Flachwasserbereiche hier sind  so riesig, dass da jeder Meter zählt. Deswegen auch der Hang zu langen  UL-Ruten - die man hier im Laden ja immernoch vergeblich sucht. Mit der  feinen Beringung hab ich natürlich auch genügend Präzision in der  Distanz.

Und außerdem; wie sieht'n das aus? N ultrafeiner weicher  Blank und dann sone Klopperringe dran - in Frankreich würde man sagen  da kommt gleich die Modepolizei 

Für 100% FC gibt es auch spezielle Spinnrollen die eine  besondere Spulenform für FC haben. Die Daiwa 14 Ignis-Type R sei da mal  ein Bsp. genannt. Trapezförmiger Spulenkörper und ein großer  Spulendurchmesser sollen dem FC entgegenwirken (das ist jetzt wirklich  eine Werbeaussage, die ich so nicht überprüfen kann).

Mittlerweile  hat Abu das Salty Style-Programm (nicht Salty Stage) und die Oceanfield  aufgelegt da gibt es auch welche ohne Micro's. Die sind dann aber eher  der unteren Mittelklasse bis Einstiegsklasse zuzuordnen :-/ Bei den  Mittelklasse und Oberklasse-Ruten sind Micro's da aber seit Jahren  Standard.


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

sorry, ab er hier schreiben einige, die wie ich seit vielen Jahren an Ruten rumbauen.

Du magst unter Deinen Angelverhältnissen damit klarkommen.
Unter anderen Bedingungen funktioniert das einfach nicht.
Und sich auf Herstellertests zu beziehen, egal mit welcher Technik die gemacht sind, sorry , was will der Hersteller wohl|kopfkrat


----------



## bushdoctor (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo in die Runde,

kurzes Update zu meiner ersten Rakuten Global (Ebisu3) Bestellung:

- am Montag der vergangenen Woche bekam ich die Versandbestätigung aus Osaka
- am Freitag stand der DHL Mensch mit einem länglichen Paket vor der Tür
- auf dem Paket war ein grüner Sticker "von zollamtlicher Behandung befreit"
- im Paket war meine Palms Pinwheel PASS-73, eine Spule Nogales Dead or Alive 3,5 lbs und ein Schwung Gamakatsu Rubber Jigs

Erstes Fazit nach dem auspacken: die Verarbeitungsqualität ist wie bei der Molla auf hohem Level (für diese Preiskategorie), da gibt es nix zu meckern. Mit der angeschraubten 2500er Sustain wirkt sie gut ausbalanciert, optisch passt es auch.
Die üblichen "Trockenübungen" vermitteln den Eindruck, dass es trotz filigraner Anmutung ein recht straffes Rütchen mit ausreichend Backbone ist. Die Solid Tip hatte ich mir etwas weicher vorgestellt, aber für eine richtige Einschätzung muss das neue Spielzeug erst mal ans Wasser ...

Alles weitere wird sich im richtigen Einsatz zeigen, leider ist bei uns das Kunstköderangeln erst ab dem 01. Juni wieder erlaubt.

Ich werde berichten, dann auch mit Bildern!

Cheers,
Bushdoc


----------



## tomsen83 (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Was der Zoll mittlererweile alles durchwinkt...Glück braucht der Mensch


----------



## RayZero (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



bushdoctor schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> kurzes Update zu meiner ersten Rakuten Global (Ebisu3) Bestellung:
> 
> ...



Mensch Buschi,

an dich habe ich heute morgen erst noch gedacht.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Pinwheel - freue mich auf deinen Bericht #6


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Is halt ne Ajing-Rute - da sind die Solid's ziemlich fest. Das erhöht aber die Empfindlichkeit enorm! Für Wobbler dürfte sie aber nur bedingt geeignet sein.

Von zollamtlicher Behandlung war auch meine letzte Luvias "befreit"  War das erste Angelpaket überhaupt das durchging.


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also da das ja hier immer wieder ein Thema is, kleine gegen große Ringe bzw. klassisch gegen modern, muss ich mal noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Die einzige Angelei, wo es bei mir wirklich auf Weite ankommt, ist die Waterei auf Meerforelle. Dazu habe ich derzeit zwei Ruten im Einsatz.
1. Eine RST Impuls Seatrout in 3,15 mit 30 Gramm: Diese ist klassisch beringt, wenige, große und hochstehende Ringe. Eher semiparabole Aktion mit sehr viel Wurfkraft aus dem oberen Drittel.
2. Eine Abu Rocksweeper Nano in 3,00 mit 50 Gramm: Eher straffe Spitzenaktion, kleinere und mehr Ringe. 

Im direkten Vergleich der Wurfweite (gleiche Rolle, Köder und Schnur) nimmt sich das nahezu GAR NIX!!! Diese ganze Gedöns ist m.E. fast unsinnig, solang kein völliger Schrottaufbau mit viel zu schweren Ringen etc. gemacht wurde. Hier liegt nämlich häufig der Hase im Salat- wenn an sich gute Blanks mit massiven, schweren Dreistegringen tot beringt werden. Man kann auch einen noch so guten Blank so träge machen, dass er quasi unbrauchbar ist. Gleichzeitig gibt es einfache, vernünftig beringte Ruten, die den Vergleich bei der Wurfweite mit deutlich teureren High-Tech Ruten nicht scheuen müssen (Okuma Luremania).

Eine Rute mit gegebener Länge und Schnellkraft des Blanks plus Köder X mit X Gramm an Schnur Y mit 0,YY Durchmesser und Rolle Z mit Spulendurchmesser Z lässt meiner Meinung nach rein physikalisch nur eine gewissen Geschwindigkeitsaufbau des Köders zu...je nach Abwurfhöhe erreicht er damit eine gewisse Wurfweite. Kleine Ringe mögen die Schnur besser und schneller linear ausrichten, aber bedeuten gleichzeitig ein gewisses Mehr an Widerstand. Große Ringe lassen länger sichtbare Schnurklänge zu, bremsen aber weniger. Am Ende Jacke wie Hose.

Kleiner Denkanstoß: Warum haben Brandungsruten, die zweifellos auf absolute Wurfweite ausgelegt sind, wohl wenige und große Ringe?? Schon mal einer einen Brandungsknüppel mit Mikroguides gesehen??

Und dass die Hersteller der Ruten und Ringe immer was neues erfinden müssen und das irgendwie "sinnvoll" begründen...das liegt nicht zwangsläufig an einer Verbesserung, sondern am Verkauf...wenn alle Mikroguides drauf haben, wird Fuji die Vorteile einer klassischen Weitwurfberingung entdecken  .


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

... Das klingt nach einem Vergleich von Äpfel mit Zwiebeln.

Weil Brandungsruten auch mit Gewichten >100g klarkommen müssen. Ferner ist die Zielgenauigkeit drittrangig und es ist keine Spinnrute. Es ist eben nicht NUR die Wurfweite.


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du meinst- ich behaupte, deine Mikroguides werfen keinen Millimeter weiter als der gleiche Blank vernünftig klassisch und leicht beringt! 

Und spätestens am Spitzenring ist die Schnur auch bei der klassischen Beringung linear ausgerichtet. Soviel zum Thema Zielgenauigkeit.

Spätestens wenn du Kraut im Wasser hast oder es friert, wirst du die kleinen Ringe verfluchen!

Mal sehen, wie Fuji und Co. das in ein paar Jahren nennen? "Classical Wide Guide Concept"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Zumindestes die Industrie freut sich über ein paar Marketing-Guerillas, die mit den "Innovationen" durch die Foren tingeln und den Umsatz ankurbeln.:m

PS: Weitermachen!#h


----------



## bushdoctor (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hehe, ich kann´s auch kaum abwarten die am Wasser zu testen |supergri

Werde zwar probeweise alle Köder mal durchprobieren, aber bestellt wurde sie um rigs und jigs mit max. 3g blei und 2-3" Gummis zu fischen. Zudem Topwater Creatures a la Woodlouse & Co, die wollte ich dieses Jahr auch mal testen.
Bin besonders auf die ganz leichten Rubberjigs gespannt, dafür sollte sie optimal sein.

Bei der Schnur bin ich etwas unschlüssig. Auf die erste Spule kommt das Nogales FC, auf die 2. würde ich sehr dünnes PE machen. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Ich muss an der Stelle gestehen, dass ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur PP gefischt habe da ich das P/L Verhältnis sehr angenehm fand.
Bei der angestreben Fischerei macht es aber evtl. Sinn sich auch mal die High-End Schnüre anzuschauen.

Zudem noch eine praktische Frage: mit was klebt ihr die optionalen Weedguards ab den Jigs fest? Reicht da Loctite oder braucht es etwas anderes?

Cheers,
Bushdoc


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Für UL hat sich eine Sufix Nanobraid letztes Jahr ganz gut gemacht. Dieses Jahr geb ich mal der dünnsten J-Braid ne Chanse und werde bei Gelegenheit noch ne richtig hochwertige UL-Schnur kaufen. Im Laden haben sie dir rosa Sunline Small Game leider noch nicht.


----------



## RayZero (20. April 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die dünne J-Braid schlägt sich ganz hervorragend! Habe die 0,06er auf einer Daiwa Revros EA bespult.

Ansonsten sind die Sunline Schnüre super - aber eben etwas teurer...


----------



## Darket (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Auf zahlreiche Empfehlungen hier habe ich mir ja letztes Jahr die Crazee Bass in 7g zu Weihnachten schenken lassen, hätte die dann aber nur sehr kurz mal vor der Schonzeit am Wasser. Gestern ging dann die Saison wieder los und ich habe sie einen ganzen Tag lang gefischt. Und was soll ich sagen: ein Traum von einer Rute! Ich habe hauptsächlich Blech und Wobbler gefischt und jeder Zupfer war zu spüren. Paar kleine Barsche zwar nur, aber echt ein sensibles Stöckchen. Hat auch 10g Blinker problemlos mitgemacht und für so leichtes Gerät auf enorme Weiten befördert. Auch sonst bin ich von den Wurfeigenschaften echt beeindruckt, lãsst sich richtig schön aus dem Handgelenk präzise an die gewünschte Stelle schlenzen. Sehr feiner Stock, bin froh auf Euch gehört zu haben.


----------



## shoti (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

sooo...zum ersten mal meine Sea Bass ausgeführt......dachte das ich da zu 100% nen fetten Hecht gesichtet hatte.....

IRRTUM....NOSCHING...leer ausgegangen....aber hübsch isse...


----------



## geomujo (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hechte sind genau der richtige Zielfisch für Seabaqss-Ruten.

Schaut übrigens richtig gut aus die Rute. Aber ist das ein TVS-Halter?


----------



## shoti (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jupp...is nen Fuji TVS...aber mit Tailwalk Logo......


----------



## RayZero (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Oha oha oha neue JDM Abu Ruten und selbst die endgeile Hornet Stinger - also eine typische Bass Rod schafft es nach Deutschland!

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs.../2016/05/17/abu-garcia-jdm-ruten-2016-teil-2/


----------



## Kaka (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich warte schon auf jemanden aus dem Forum, dem jetzt einer abgehen wird :q:q


----------



## randio (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nur nicht 3x den Namen nennen...

Dem ging schon in einem anderen Forum einer ab.
Denke der schläft jetzt, weil er vor Aufregung die Nacht nicht schlafen konnte...


----------



## geomujo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich schlafe nicht - ich arbeite an meiner Bachelorarbeit.

Und doppelt schreiben muss ich ja nun auch nicht. Das Programm richtet sich nunmal stark an Raubfischangler, für dass das BA-Forum die bessere Anlaufstelle ist.


----------



## vermesser (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Nur nicht 3x den Namen nennen...
> 
> Dem ging schon in einem anderen Forum einer ab.
> Denke der schläft jetzt, weil er vor Aufregung die Nacht nicht schlafen konnte...



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Schöne Ruten dabei und endlich mal nicht nur kurze UL Stöcke für den Barschangler, der für jeden Köder mit ner anderen Rute wedeln will. 
Wenn die Preise noch etwas fallen, fände ich da was bei denen  .


----------



## geomujo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das sind UVP-Preise.

Ein 249€ Modell dürfte für 200€ im Handel zu bekommen sein evtl auch etwas drunter. Billiger ist auch der Import nicht.


----------



## geomujo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei CrazyFishing gibt es jetzt einen JDM-Katalog von Pure-Fishing Deutschland.
http://crazyfishing.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Abu-Garcia-Programm-Kundenkatalog.pdf

Da sind auch bessere Bilder enthalten. Fehler in den Beschreibungen gibt es aber trotzdem noch genügend


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Fast zwei Monate keinen neuen Content - lasst den Thread doch nicht so verstauben 

Ich teste zur Zeit ein paar Tailwalkruten - vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen?

http://www.bite-time.de/2016/07/06/testbericht-tailwalk-salty-shape-dash-bay-twitcher-68ml/

@ geo - kein BC Modell der Hornet Stinger hat es über den Teich geschafft :-(


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Juli 2016)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Rute das richtige für Rotbarsch ist? [emoji1]

Edit: grad gesehen, dass es bei BA schon jemandem aufgefallen ist [emoji6]


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das habe ich 1zu1 aus der Artikelbeschreibung von Nippon Tackle genommen, da ich keinen Plan habe auf was die Japaner bei sich im Salzwasser Fischen [emoji23] - das räume ich ein. Vielleicht auf die Jungtiere der Rotbarsche [emoji12]. Aber darum geht es ja nicht - mich und euch interessiert doch der Einsatzzweck bei uns [emoji6] ... Oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

oder auch vermutlich ein Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Übersetzungsfehler. Es sind Meerbrassen gemeint! Keine Ahnung was da alles kreucht und fleucht - ist korrigiert. Danke für die Info :-*


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar, danke [emoji1303]


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Keine Angst, Ray!
Der Trööt stirbt nicht!:m

Ich teste zur Zeit auch eine

*Tailwalk Fullrange C75XXH

*gepaart mit einer *

Abu Garcia Revo Beast

*und bespult mit ner *

0,28er Power Pro in weiß.

*Die Kombo ist traumhaft. Nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch.
Heute hatte ich sie mal wieder mit am Wasser gehabt.
Testköder heute waren 16-21cm Gummilatschen mit 17-24gr Köpfen und Doppelstinger, sowie diverse Hardbaits wie Salmo Pike und Balzer Shirasu Kill Bill.
Das nächste mal gibt es nen ultragroßen Latschen und den großen Fatso und nem Slider.

Da ich sie nur kurz im Einatz hatte, möchte ich hier noch kein klares Statement geben.
Nur soviel: _*"Tolle Kombo, die nicht nur GuFis kann!"|bigeyes*_


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab hier ne Fullrange C65MH stehen - Mega Stecken. Kommt auch bald der Test [emoji1303]


----------



## Muckimors (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Conichua 

Ich fische seit einem Jahr die Majorcraft-Ruten und bin absolut begeistert. Habe auch schon RST gefischt und muß sagen, die Japanruten schlagen die deutschen Topmarken um Längen...zu einem Bruchteil des Preises...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## RayZero (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gibt wieder News für alle unsere Sparfüchse, die immer noch einen Einstieg in ein JDM-Lineup suchen. Die Firma Major Craft sollte jedem ein Begriff sein? Neben der schon relativ günstigen BassPara kommt jetzt eine neue "Low-Budget" Rutenserie namens Firstcast, bei denen aber nicht auf Fuji und co. verzichtet werden muss. Neben den japanischen Bassrods gibt es auch Eging und Seabass Modelle. Lässt sich wie immer super zweckentfremden.

Hier ein Überblick:

https://havelritter.de/angelblog/major-craft-firstcast-angelruten/


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja nicht um die Grifflänge, sondern darum, dass an den meisten Ruten gar kein Griff mehr zu finden ist. Ein völlig zerklüfteter Rollenhalter und am Ende ein sehr spärlicher Knubbel. Das sind für mich keine Griffe. Für mich ist das nur ekelig.
> 
> Das ganze mit einem formschönen, hochwertigen und vor allem durchgehenden Moosgummigriff, da bin ich dabei. Siehe Zenaq, die kriegen das ja auch hin!



Habe noch drei, alte, baitcasting Ruten von Moritz.
Alt heisst so 15 Jahre. Die haben nur den St. Pistolengriff.
Schwere fische damit zu drillen macht starke Hand Gelenke


----------



## geomujo (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wo fasst du denn deine Angelruten an?!

Meine Hände befinden sich überwiegend am Rollenhalter oder am unteren Ende.
Und je leichter die Rute, umso mehr wird aus dem Hangelenk heraus geangelt. Was will ich da mit einem durchgängigem Griff?


----------



## eric20004 (22. August 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Braüchte ein paar infos zur Major craft  Turel Basic vlt auch testberichte falls jemand was hat also beschaffungsort usw.


----------



## RayZero (22. September 2016)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

wer sich für die Shimano Zodias BFS interessieren sollte, findet hier einen Testbericht:

http://www.bite-time.de/2016/09/22/testbericht-shimano-zodias-bfs-168l/

Und nein ich habe die Rute *nicht gesponsort* bekommen!

ist nicht ganz JDM - aber die Rute wird sowohl in Japan, als auch in der USA und mittlerweile bei uns verkauft.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen  !


----------



## geomujo (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alle eingeschlafen hier?

Nachschub:


----------



## ulfisch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Keine Angst|wavey:

Sieht schick aus,
0.7-7 Gr. meine ich
Der Beipackzettel ist herrlich:q
und den Spitzenschutz beim Versand finde ich sehr gut könnten alle mal machen#6
der Griffaufbau ist aber nicht ganz meins, was ist es denn für eine Spitze?

Ich habe mir auch ne neue gegönnt(fleißig gespart)
Bilder Gibts in ein paar Tagen


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Deswegen hab ich den BPZ ja auch  mit auf den Bildern  - der ist wirklich herzallerliebst 
Die Spitze hat deutliche ExFast-Aktion und ist ziemlich straff und in tubularer Bauweise. Ab dem 4. Ring kommt ein Rückgrat, welches am 6.-7. Ring richtig übel wird.  Für Forellen wie beworden, ist es denke ich nicht ganz das richtige.

Soviel sparen war in dem Fall zum Glück garnicht nötig. Es gab sie zum Supersonderpreis von 125€ - allerdings ohne Rechnung
http://www.marktplaats.nl/z/fantasista.html?query=fantasista&sortBy=standaard&sortOrder=decreasing

Die Studious ist auch schon unterwegs. Ich wollt eigentlich keine 1tlg kaufen aber bei dem Angebot konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## geomujo (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und das zweite Modell kam nun auch endlich an. Diesmal mit Solid Tip.


----------



## Mateo (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Rollenhalter der Deez ist mitunter der hässlichste den es gibt. Die Rute könnte noch so gut sein, den Rollenhalter sieht aus wie ein Unfall beim Schnitz-Wettbewerb in Bad Bibertal  |rolleyes


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Und woran machst du die "Hässlichkeit" fest. Kannst du das auch irgendwie beschreiben? Gerade der Air-Grip ist für mich der schönste bzw. funktionellste Halter den ich kenne. Und dafür gibt es ganz klar benennbare Gründe - kein diffuses Bauchgefühl. Gut, den Einsatz von Rubberkork sehe ich auch etwas kritisch, das macht die Eradicator besser. Aber sonst Frag mich wie man das im wörtlichen Sinne überhaupt hässlich finden kann. Steckt dahinter nicht eher eine Aversion gegen Kork an sich?!
Ein Blank kann hässlich sein , ein Köder kann hässlich sein - aber ein Halterdesign? Kann eigentlich nur funktional oder desfunktional sein oder irgendwo dazwischen.

EDIT: 
Vielleicht muss aber auch nur sauber zwischen Design und Style getrennt werden, was den meisten leider nicht so geläufig ist und gerne in einen Topf geworfen wird.
BSP Oren-Ji MGS: Air-Grip-Design aber in einem völlig anderem Style, nämlich EVA+eloxierte Alu-Spacer. Kam in Japan wohl alles andere als gut an. Drum gibt es dort keine EVA basierten Air-Grip's.


----------



## Mateo (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und woran machst du die "Hässlichkeit" fest. Kannst du das auch irgendwie beschreiben? Gerade der Air-Grip ist für mich der schönste bzw. funktionellste Halter den ich kenne. Und dafür gibt es ganz klar benennbare Gründe - kein diffuses Bauchgefühl. Gut, den Einsatz von Rubberkork sehe ich auch etwas kritisch, das macht die Eradicator besser. Aber sonst Frag mich wie man das im wörtlichen Sinne überhaupt hässlich finden kann. Steckt dahinter nicht eher eine Aversion gegen Kork an sich?!
> Ein Blank kann hässlich sein , ein Köder kann hässlich sein - aber ein Halterdesign? Kann eigentlich nur funktional oder desfunktional sein oder irgendwo dazwischen.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Ich finde ihn hässlich. Selbst wenn er aus purem Einhorn wäre. Hässlich. Aus. Punkt. Und hier unterscheide ich nicht zwischen Material und Funktion.


----------



## geomujo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Is ja still geworden hier ... Alle auf dem Konger/A-Tec-Zug aufgesprungen oder was?

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/b.../rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html

Da hat doch still und heimlich ein weiteres Rocksweeper-Limited-Modell die NRS-922MH ersetzt - die *NRS-962EXH-F *Bilder gibt's leider noch keine, dafür aber schon Daten.
Mit 12-50g dürfte das für viele Rhein-Angler sehr interessant werden speziell was die Jagd auf die Stachelritter angeht. Es wurde ja oft das geringe WG bemängelt - ich denke das Argument fälllt nun raus  Das Gesamtgewicht ist aber recht heftig - in anbetracht der Länge und v.A. der Power aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Mit 148,5cm TL dürfte sie mit ach und Krach auch noch per EMS zu versenden sein.

Schön wäre eine Abrundung nach unten mit einer 862M und einer 792ML


----------



## vermesser (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ganz schön tot hier? Keiner mehr was neues am Start?


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja, auffällig ruhig. Mein letzter Import liegt 2 Jahre zurück. PF hat mir ja einen Teil der Importe abgenommen.

Aktuell hab ich gerade eine Revo Deez Spin in Japan geordert ide schon unterwegs ist, zwar keine Rute aber JDM 

Mittlerweile ist das Angebot an hochwertigen Ruten hierzulande ja durchaus auch in der Breite vorhanden, was vor 2-3 Jahren noch ganz anders war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



Mateo schrieb:


> Der Rollenhalter der Deez ist mitunter der hässlichste den es gibt.... den Rollenhalter sieht aus wie ein Unfall beim Schnitz-Wettbewerb in Bad Bibertal  |rolleyes



Hätt ich nicht besser beschreiben können...Blank hin oder her, so schlimm aussehende Griffe gabs nichtmal vor 40 Jahren, furchtbar sowas.
Da schaut jeder grob geschnitzte Besenstiel besser aus.


----------



## master030 (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Rollenhalter mag ******** aussehen, liegt aber unheimlich gut in der Hand. Er geht vorne schön konisch zum Blank über. Ich würde ihn mittlerweile gerne auf anderen Ruten von mir begrüssen. Haptik geht manchmal vor Optik.


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das Griffkonzep habe ich mittlerweile auch schon bei Ruten anderer Hersteller gesehen. Es sind dann zwar technsich andere Aufbauten mit anderen Materialien, aber die eigentliche Form mit den eingedellten seitlichen Bereichen um den Rollenschaft bleibt erhalten. So z.B. bei der Expride. Die fassen sich fast genauso an im mittleren Bereich.

Kork, Rubberkork oder EVA - das ist persönliche Geschmackssache. Anzunehmen, dass PF bei einer 500€ Rute jetzt am Kork spart weil 3cm Rubberkork drin sind führt denke ich ins Leere. Ich glaub nich dass bei PF das Kork knapp ist und die nun kleben müssen. Der Wechsel der Materialien hat eher einen designtechnischen Hintergrund um die Eintönigkeit des Korks zu kaschieren. Zugegeben, mir wäre eine 100% Vollumkorkung aus Naturkork auch lieber - aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

In Japan scheint das Design jedenfalls anzukommen, dieser Halter wird nun schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt verwendet und kommt auch bei der neuesten Fantasista-Generation zum Einsatz. Bewährt hat er sich mehr als genug. Die nach vorn verjüngende Variante lässt direkten Blankkontakt mit dem Zeigefinger zu. Schön wäre es wenn er hinten raus auch verjüngen würde wie bei der Yabai.

Das generelle Air-Grip-RH-Konzept kommt wenn man mal genau schaut von US-amerikanischen Fliegen- und tw. auch Forellenruten. Die sind fast alle so aufgebaut, haben aber andere Griffproportionen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ob EVA, richtig Kork oder Rubberkork wäre mir persönlich ja egal. Die Optik allerdings nicht, aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank auch verschieden

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (25. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jo ruhig, bei mir liegts an meiner Faulheit Bilder zu machen und einzustellen|kopfkrat


Meine 2 neuesten(die eine ist fast ein Jahr alt) Errungenschaften per Link https://www.artoffishing.co.uk/xesta/xesta-black-star-tz-tuned-s66
gepaart mit einer(endlich endlich) Daiwa Presso 2025


uuund um meine :c gebrochene:c Finezza zu ersetzenhttphttp://www.mickeys-tackle.ch/de/ruten/spinning/graphiteleader/graphiteleader-corto-nuovo-prototype-detail.html
Die 802 HS
gepaart mit der alten Rolle der Finezza:c
einer Shimano Soare 30 2500 HGS


----------



## geomujo (25. September 2017)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Xesta war mir glaub ich noch im Hinterkopf. Irgendwann bald müsste es ein ganz Neues Lineup der Salty Stage-Reihe geben. Vllt ist dann ja wieder was für mich dabei. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Rutenkauf und Import soweit durch. Meine Wunschzanderrute habe ich nun gefunden, bei der Barschfraktion gabs 2 Fanta's und nochmal was aus der Ukraine. Was ich nun eher benötige sind vernünftige Rollen.

Aber gegen eine neue Spitzenaktion-Rute mit 7'4" im WG-Bereich bis 12g hätt ich nix einzuwenden.


----------



## geomujo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/b.../rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html

Ich glaub ich hab mein neues Modell gefunden um die Lücke zwischen Rocksweeper 922MH und  Skyline 862M zu schließen  Brandneu wurde soeben die *NRS-832LH-F* aus der Limited-Reihe vorgestellt. Auf genau das Modell warte ich seit fast 1,5 Jahren. Diesmal wurde vom DPS-Halter weggegangen und wieder ein VSS-Halter verbaut. Wie üblich gibt es eine sehr hochwertige Ausstattung in dieser Reihe.
Die Machart ist mal etwas ungewöhnlich. Sie ist als LH klassifiziert. Abu meint damit eine sehr feine Spitze mit einem Heavy Backbone. Sinn soll es sein damit auf sehr große Distanzen zu angeln. Dafür gibt es eine 1,5mm Spitze (perfekt!) und mit 11,4mm am Ende ist sie auch nicht übermäßig dick. Wie üblich gibt's nen Fast-Taper. Line-Rating geht bis 12lb bei 11g Wurfgewicht.  Mit 144g jedoch alles andere als ein Fliegengewicht und daher in meinen Augen schon vom Datenblatt und den Erfahrungen des MH Modells her definitiv was zum Jiggen auf größere Zander ohne dabei jedes mal Bauchschmerzen zu bekommen.

Mal sehen wann sie bei Rakuten kommt und was sie kosten wird. Nun heißt es sparen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> http://www.purefishing.jp/product/b.../rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab mein neues Modell gefunden um die Lücke zwischen Rocksweeper 922MH und  Skyline 862M zu schließen  Brandneu wurde soeben die *NRS-832LH-F* aus der Limited-Reihe vorgestellt. Auf genau das Modell warte ich seit fast 1,5 Jahren. Diesmal wurde vom DPS-Halter weggegangen und wieder ein VSS-Halter verbaut. Wie üblich gibt es eine sehr hochwertige Ausstattung in dieser Reihe.
> Die Machart ist mal etwas ungewöhnlich. Sie ist als LH klassifiziert. Abu meint damit eine sehr feine Spitze mit einem Heavy Backbone. Sinn soll es sein damit auf sehr große Distanzen zu angeln. Dafür gibt es eine 1,5mm Spitze (perfekt!) und mit 11,4mm am Ende ist sie auch nicht übermäßig dick. Wie üblich gibt's nen Fast-Taper. Line-Rating geht bis 12lb bei 11g Wurfgewicht.  Mit 144g jedoch alles andere als ein Fliegengewicht und daher in meinen Augen schon vom Datenblatt und den Erfahrungen des MH Modells her definitiv was zum Jiggen auf größere Zander ohne dabei jedes mal Bauchschmerzen zu bekommen.
> ...



Für größere Zander?! Was kann man denn mit 11g Wg für Köder anbieten?! 10cm ohne Blei Kopf?


----------



## Guinst (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Vermutlich um zur Hochbrutfischzeit mit 5g-7g Köpfen und 2'-3'er Ködern angeln zu gehen ...
Kann man allerdings nicht beeinflussen ob da ein größerer Zander, oder ein 12cm Barsch einsteigt. :q

Mit nem 7er Fin-S am 10g-21g Kopf kann man da schon eher ein bißchen selektieren.


----------



## geomujo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der Köder bestimmt für gewöhnlich nicht die Größe der gefangenen Fische. Mit dem Modell sollte aber genügend Drillpower vorhanden sein um jederzeit auch bei stärkerer Strömung größeren Fischen paroli zu bieten und sie im Drill zu dominieren - was in der City und der vielen Action und Hindernissen da nicht so verkehrt gedacht ist.

Köder werden eher 3 bis 3,5" wenn nicht gar 4". Aber was ist an dem Konzept feine Spitze und kräftiges Handteil so schwer zu verstehen? Ähnliches gab es erst mit der Rocksweeper Kizihata, bei der ein M Spitzenteil mit einem H Backbone gepaart wurde. Aber auch andere Hersteller gehen manchmal den Weg eine etwas aus den Rahmen fallende Ruten anzubieten. Der Markt da drüben ist sagen wir's mal dezent - gesättigt. Rockfishruten gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Da bedarf es schon einer speziellen Machart um sich da absetzen zu können. Nachdem die Reihe bevorzugt mit EX-H Modellen jenseits der 2,80m-Marke ausgestattet wurde (sogar als BC) freue ich mich umsomehr dass es nun auch in die unteren Wurfgewichte und Längen geht. Und eine 832LH - das schreit förmlich nach der Havel! Und eine *LH*-Rute ist mir bis Dato noch nicht begegnet. Schon alleine deswegen bin ich interessiert. Die Kizihata hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Das war für mich fast ne Hardbaitrute mit zu "slowem' Taper. Dennoch wog sie über 140g. Das neue Modell ist wohl straffer und mit dem fast wohl universeller einsetzbar. Dazu gibt es technisch alles was das Herz begehrt und sie kommt im gewohntem Design daher, das mir sehr vertraut ist und gefällt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eine LH ist wenn man die Reihe .. L M H .. verwendet, sowas wie ein schwarzer Schimmel 

Hauptsache so eine Rute oder Rutenspielzeug bleibt <=150€, dann kann man sie auch wieder sinnig abstoßen, falls schlussendlich doch nicht so gut.


----------



## geomujo (7. März 2018)

*AW: JDM Spinnruten - Der Diskussionsthread*

Der erste Shop hat sie schon gelistet:
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/troutisland/abu_rocksweeper_nrs-832lh-f_ltd/
 33600 Yen = 255,61€ Netto
Dazu dürften nochmal 60€ USt+Zoll hinzukommen, die bei Ruten IMMER fällig werden. Als Liefertermin ist aber erst der 30.04.2018 angekündigt.


----------



## geomujo (10. August 2019)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update aus Japan:
Es gibt eine brandneue Serie. Wer von der Eradicator und von der JDM Rocksweeper begeistert war, dem dürfte folgende News aufhorchen lassen. Denn es gibt jetzt beide Serien vereint in einer Serie genannt *'Eradicator Rocksweeper*' - also das Beste aus beiden Welten vereint in einer neuen Rute. Bisher zwar überwiegend BC-Modelle, aber das wird sich bestimmt noch ändern. Damit dürfte sich eine ganz neue Serie von Zander tauglichen Ruten der Oberklasse ankündigen ;-)
https://www.purefishing.jp/product/abugarcia/sw-rod/eradicator/eradicator-rocksweeper.html

Wirklich schade finde ich jedoch die Einstellung der Revo LT-Spinnrollen-Linie (zu der ja auch die 3 Signaturmodelle Yabai, Studious und Deez gehören). Jetzt gibt es nur noch die US-basierten Spinn-Rollen mit dem leider nicht mehr so langen und schmalen Rollenfuß, der ja so elegant war um damit mit dicken handschuhen am Foregrip anfassen zu können. Was nun leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Bei Daiwa sieht's diesbezüglich noch übler aus.


----------



## geomujo (10. Juni 2020)

Aus dem Hause Pure-Fishing Japan gibt es eine ganz neue Fantasista Deez - derzeit 3xBC und 1x Spin. Letztere sogar als ML-Modell.








						Fantasista New Deez (ファンタジスタ ニュー ディーズ)｜AbuGarcia｜釣具の総合メーカー ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパン
					

釣具の総合メーカー　ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパンの製品紹介ページです。AbuGarcia・Fantasista New Deez (ファンタジスタ ニュー ディーズ)の紹介をしています。




					www.purefishing.jp
				




Und bei der neuen 'Eradicator-Rocksweeper' sind drei neue Spin-Modelle hinzugekommen von MH bis XXXH bei knapp 3 Metern. Das dürften dann schon richtige Zanderstöcke sein in einer interessanten Länge. Meine Rocksweeper mit 2,80m ist ja ähnlich lang.

Desweiteren ist eine neue Eradicator ULT hinzugekommen. Leider mit dicker 1,3mm-Spitze und zu kurz im Allgemeinen. Meine 762ULT mit 1,0mm Tubular-Tip kann bis heute nicht ersetzt werden.








						Eradicator Realfinesse LightOffshoreGame (エラディケーター リアルフィネス ライトオフショアゲーム)｜AbuGarcia｜釣具の総合メーカー ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパン
					

釣具の総合メーカー　ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパンの製品紹介ページです。AbuGarcia・Eradicator Realfinesse LightOffshoreGame (エラディケーター リアルフィネス ライトオフショアゲーム)の紹介をしています。




					www.purefishing.jp
				




Wobei... etliche Salty Stages wurden mit neuen Modellen aufgelegt (Kurodai, Mebaru, Ajing und etliche Weitere). Darunter eben auch die Mebaru. Da gibt es dann tatsächlich eine 762 ULT - leider ohne Angabe des Spitzenduchmessers.








						SALTYSTAGE KR-X Mebaru Custom(ソルティーステージKR-Xメバルカスタム)｜AbuGarcia｜釣具の総合メーカー ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパン
					

釣具の総合メーカー　ピュア・フィッシング・ジャパンの製品紹介ページです。AbuGarcia・SALTYSTAGE KR-X Mebaru Custom(ソルティーステージKR-Xメバルカスタム)の紹介をしています。




					www.purefishing.jp
				




Die Eradicator-Rehie die 2012 mit 2 Serien gestartet ist (Ajing, Mebaru) scheint mittlerweile eine feste Größe neben den Fantasista und Rocksweeper-Modellen zu werden. Dass sich diese Rutenserie mit der Rocksweeper sogar vereint - wer hätte das gedacht. So langsam juckt's mich schon mal wieder in den Fingern was aus Fernost zu bestellen, seitdem ich meine Kurodai verkauft habe und nun nichts Adäquates im mittelschweren Segment mehr habe. Aber schade dass man für so tolle Ruten nachwievor auf Übersee-Importe angewiesen ist und wir hier mit 0815-Kost abgespeist werden.

Bei den Rollen kam nur eine Revo ALX  - ein Mittelklassemodell hinzu. Mit den Rollen bin ich durchweg unglücklich, was die derzeit im Protfolio haben. Da gefielen mir die diversen Vorgängergenerationen deutlich besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Ich reaktiviere mal den Trööt hier für alle Interessierten.

Seit heute gibt es die beliebte Palms Molla in einer Neuauflage zu kaufen.

Da ich keine Werbung machen will, einfach selbst googlen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Weißt du, ob sich an den Teleruten auch ein Glöckchen befestigen lässt?
Das wären bestimmt gute Aalruten für den kleinen Bach, wenn die Spitze fürs Glöckchen nicht zu fein ausfällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob sich an den Teleruten auch ein Glöckchen befestigen lässt?




Na klar.
Mache ich auch immer so bei Zanderstippen.


----------



## alexpp (23. Juni 2020)

Im BA werden die Molla schon ziemlich gehypt und fleißig bestellt. 

@Professor Tinca 
Welche Molla ist für Dich von Interesse ? 
Ich fische bisher kein UL und nur mit Stationärrollen, deshalb interessiert mich nur die "Bank Fisher". Für das WG ist aber eigentlich schon die Daiwa Luvias 2,4m 5-15g vorhanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte mal eine ultimate Finesse. Die ist echt top.


----------

